# TTCAL waiting (not so patiently) for our rainbows



## babytots

Hi ladies wasn't expecting to be posting in here but well here I am. I'm no stranger to baby loss having had 3 losses in the past and now I have said goodbye to a 4th angel.

I was just wondering if you all decided to try again straightaway or waited a while? I want to ttc as it will give me something positive to focus on but I fear that history will repeat itself (my 2nd miscarriage happened right after my 1st). I'm worried that my body won't be ready for another pregnancy but on the other hand I know ttc again is the only thing that will help ease this pain and take my mind off what's happened.

I'm not even sure if my DH will want to ttc again I daren't bring the subject up with him as I know he is hurting too.

Anyways sorry for waffling x


----------



## MommytoLBG

So sorry about your recent loss...and also your other angels :hugs:

I have 3 beautiful sunshines, 4th pregnancy ended in mmc June. I had always wanted 4...but life happens sometimes and time flew. My little guy was getting closer to 3 and we were trying to decide whether or not to have the 4th or have my hubbie get a V. Well, in May...I was late. I am never late. So took a test and surprise!!! Decision made for us. We were so happy. Then 4 weeks later (9w2d), no hb and baby stopped growing at 6w4d. We were devasted. D&C on my 38th birthday. I was a mess and the only thing that got me thru was my 3 children. I am already blessed with 3, so where does that leave me? I was torn. But after the initial shock and pain, I was again wanting to try. Our dr told us to wait one cycle. AF arrived 22 days after D&C, exactly when it would have been due if I had never been pregnant. But we decided to wait, only to then decide to ntnp. Well AF came Sunday. 

I am terrified to get pregnant again...but I want one more little blessing. Its hard because we had 3 healthy pregnancies, were able to conceive easily with them, so what happened? Like with most mcs, there isn't an answer. We were told it was due to subchorionic hemm too large too early based on the first u/s. So we were encouraged to ttc again. This month we will be trying harder. Temping and opks. 

So to answer your question...we (technically) waited 2 cycles. IF we conceive this next one (hoping we do)...lots of women conceive soon after and have no problems, others wait a few cycles for many reasons. Hopefully you get some answers from others on here. I have very little experience...

:hugs:


----------



## Kyliem87

Sorry to hear of your losses hun :hugs:

We've tried again straight away every time. The first time we had a loss in April 2011 and fell pregnant June 2011 with our now 2.5 year old cheeky little lady!

We then had a loss in January 2014 and although we tried straight away it took us til July's cycle to fall pregnant again. Unfortunately that has also ended in a miscarriage and we had surgery on Tuesday. We are being referred for testing but we will also be trying straight away again and wasting no time. Last time AF arrived 38 days later and I'm praying for the same again and keeping my fingers crossed!

Good luck and fingers crossed hun <3

:flow:


----------



## NorthStar

We tried again straight away after our loss in April, and conceived on the first proper cycle after MC, only to have another loss at 9 weeks in July:cry:

So in effect having 2 losses in the space of 3 months, it's been horrible, and I've felt pretty depressed and even gained weight with the emotional rollercoaster. We have no kids so there is no comfort in existing family:nope:.

With the benefit of hindsight, I'd have waited for a few months to get back on an even keel emotionally. Of course if the second one had worked out I wouldn't be saying that, it'd be the best thing ever :shrug: Now we're going for RPL testing so TTA for now.

I think you need to do what feels right for you. Wine feels right for me right now :haha:


----------



## Sunshine14

Sorry for your losses ladies xx there is nothing positive about miscarriages (except the fact you are getting pregnant!) they really, really suck and seem like a precious waste of time as well! I agree with you Northstar wine is my friend at the moment lol and am back on the coffee and feel guilty cos I know the wine and coffee habit is probably damaging what few eggs I have left!! I am blessed with 3 amazing little ones and have been trying for number 4 since last May -- since Xmas I have had 3 chemicals one after the other and then in June I got pregnant again but it turned into a mmc at 9 weeks and sorry for TMI! but I just passed the sac last Thursday yikes! V confused at the moment -- really want my rainbow baba but terrified am going to get pregnant agan and have another mc -- this last one I didn't even allow myself to get excited I was waiting to hear the hb was all good but never got that confirmation. Miscarriages suck ........


----------



## babytots

Thank you all for you replies and I'm so sorry that you all have suffered the loss of a baby :( 

I've decided that all being well we will ttc but not rush it. DH seems to be on the same wavelength as me (in that he would like another baby but scared of losing another) so I guess we shall see how things go. 

Although there has been a spanner thrown into the works as I found out I had antibodies in my blood (from when I had my youngest) and these antibodies depending on which type can affect any future pregnancies (usually in the 2nd and 3rd trimesters). I'm seeing my doctor to discuss it further as the epu nurse was so vague about it all. Hopefully its nothing to worry about. x


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi babytots sorry to hear that you have antibodies in your blood following your youngest - good news though that they found it as fingers crossed it will be something that can be treated when you do get pregnant again and hopefully wont cause any problems! 

I'm waiting for my scan on Thursday to give the all clear that everything is gone and then we will start trying again - well at least be not preventing ..... the doc said my miscarriage was likely trisomy and just one of those things so will see what happens really ......


----------



## babytots

Thank sunshine. I've been reading up and most of the antibodies can be treated during pregnancy but there one that isn't. I'm hoping I don't fall under the latter. 

Good luck with your scan hope you get the all clear. We are probably going to go down the same route and not prevent but not put pressure on ourselves to actively ttc. I had a positive opk last night but think its picking up on pregnancy hormones as a hpt was postive today too. Yet another reminder :cry:

You'll have to let me know how you get on tomorrow. x


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Babytots when will you know about the antibodies? Do you have an appointment lined up to check into what they are and the cause? Fingers xd its not the one that can't be treated xx

I had an interesting appointment at the scan - mc all cleared thank goodness and I had a really sweet senior nurse who I ended up chatting to and she was very helpful. She showed me the empty uterus and then said she could see a follicle developing on the right side (I thought I was annovulatory after my previous cp's and so I assumed I would be after the mmc!) and I was asking her whether we could dtd now and she said yes but would recommend waiting til after first AF for ttc. All pretty basic stuff but I asked her why not try straight away and she said lining probably wouldn't be strong enough for implantation because body needed time to recover. She also said sperm lives for 7 days in the body and I said I thought it was less time and she said no latest evidence is 7 days!!!! I then asked her whether there was any truth to the fact that you are more fertile after a mc and she said no evidence but she herself has seen loads of women get pregnant straight after a mc -- really interesting info! So now I'm torn :dohh:- I'm thinking I want to capitalise on any extra fertility after mc but don't want to end up with another mc cos lining is not good enough!! It's our 11 year anniversary tomorrow so may well be a mute point as we will probably just get on with it and see what happens eek! How about you where is your head at about ttc again hun?


----------



## babytots

Hi Sunshine so pleased to hear the scan went well. Its hard to know what to do for the best isn't it wait or just crack on with ttc and hope for the best. 

I'm seeing my doctor tomorrow with regards to the antibodies and I'm hoping she will be able to tell me what I am dealing with. 

In terms of ttc I want to try straightaway but I'm afraid of history repeating itself (my first miscarriage I fell pregnant straightaway but then had a missed miscarriage). So that puts me off but I have 3 friends all due the month I was and I so badly want to be pregnant again so I can stop avoiding them :( 

I think this month we will not try but not prevent and see what happens. x


----------



## Sunshine14

Good luck with tomorrow babytots hope it goes well x let me know how it goes : )


----------



## kategirl

We started trying immediately after both my CPs. The first one just wasn't a good month to try (my DH ended up getting the stomach flu followed by the regular flu) and this second time I did get a BFP immediately after. Now I'm kind of in this weird unknown where I think it's a new pregnancy but it could be a reaction to the CP. I sort of wish we had waited the one cycle to be sure, but on the other hand, this might be our rainbow!


----------



## Sunshine14

kategirl said:


> We started trying immediately after both my CPs. The first one just wasn't a good month to try (my DH ended up getting the stomach flu followed by the regular flu) and this second time I did get a BFP immediately after. Now I'm kind of in this weird unknown where I think it's a new pregnancy but it could be a reaction to the CP. I sort of wish we had waited the one cycle to be sure, but on the other hand, this might be our rainbow!

Goodluck kategirl hope this is ur sticky bean rainbow baba xxx


----------



## babytots

Fingers crossed this is your sticky bean Kategirl. 

Thanks Sunshine unfortunately no further news. Went to my doctors and they wasn't showing up on her system. Worst still she hadn't recieved the letter from the epu to let her know I had lost the baby :cry: and of course the doctor tried to force contraception on me and when I refused she said to just let my body rest. I really can't though its killing me enough having lost or baby never mind waiting. Given that my cycles are long it makes the wait even worse iykwim. Anyways she told me to chase the epu and see if they had the results so I phoned them and they didn't have them. I then got put through to the antenatal clinic to see if they could locate them. The midwife I spoke to said that the bloods had been sent to another hospital but that they should of been back. I have to ring next week for an update. So still hanging in limboland. 

On a positive note though I think I may be gearing up to ovulate as had fertile signs. Need to do another hpt to see if its negative yet (did one a few days ago as I got a positive opk and the hpt had a very faint line so I'm hoping the hcg has dropped back to zero). 

How are you getting on hun? x


----------



## Kiwiberry

I have not had my first baby yet but I plan to wait at least 6-9 months. I was reading online (I know its the internet lol) that if you fall pregnant under the 6 month mark of delivering your last baby that you have a higher risk of miscarriage. 

I will also be breastfeeding, so I want to give that some time.


----------



## babytots

Kiwiberry said:


> I have not had my first baby yet but I plan to wait at least 6-9 months. I was reading online (I know its the internet lol) that if you fall pregnant under the 6 month mark of delivering your last baby that you have a higher risk of miscarriage.
> 
> I will also be breastfeeding, so I want to give that some time.

Can I ask what this has to do with trying again after a loss? It seems you are giving me an answer for trying again after having a baby which is completely irrelevant to what I have posted. 

Sunshine I finally got my results and I now know what antibodies I have. As soon as I get my bfp I'll be asking to be reffered for consultant led care when I see the midwife. This next baby is going to be well looked after thats for sure. 

How are you doing? x


----------



## MommytoLBG

That's great news babytots. I assume that it's the treatable antibody based on what you wrote? 

It sounds like you are real close to having the hcg out of your system if you are only get a very faint line. Getting closer to baby!


----------



## Kiwiberry

babytots said:


> Kiwiberry said:
> 
> 
> I have not had my first baby yet but I plan to wait at least 6-9 months. I was reading online (I know its the internet lol) that if you fall pregnant under the 6 month mark of delivering your last baby that you have a higher risk of miscarriage.
> 
> I will also be breastfeeding, so I want to give that some time.
> 
> Can I ask what this has to do with trying again after a loss? It seems you are giving me an answer for trying again after having a baby which is completely irrelevant to what I have posted.
> 
> Sunshine I finally got my results and I now know what antibodies I have. As soon as I get my bfp I'll be asking to be reffered for consultant led care when I see the midwife. This next baby is going to be well looked after thats for sure.
> 
> How are you doing? xClick to expand...

Sorry, I did not read your whole post I was in a hurry, I just assumed based on the title my bad.


----------



## BaybeeMama

Hi, we lost our son at 29 weeks at the beginning of June and I think I might be pregnant already. We decided after July that we'd start trying again but didn't think it would happen again this quickly. I was supposed to get my AF yesterday but I haven't had anything yet. I am never late so I think I might be prego :|


----------



## babytots

MommytoLBG said:


> That's great news babytots. I assume that it's the treatable antibody based on what you wrote?
> 
> It sounds like you are real close to having the hcg out of your system if you are only get a very faint line. Getting closer to baby!


Thanks no not treatable as such but can be managed with regular blood tests and scans. At best it will cause jaundice at worst it can cause the baby to become anaemic in the womb resulting in blood transfusions or early delivery. I'm hoping my doctor can refer me to a consultant so I can discuss it all properly. 

Really hope the hcg has left my body now. Just want to get back to normal and seeing a positive test each time is a kick in the teeth :( x


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Ladies how are you all? Babytots sounds like they sent you around the houses but glad you finally got the results and at least they can keep it in check through your next PG fingers xd.

Mommy how are you doing? Where are you at in your cycle hun?

Afm - I thought I was O last weekend but sorry for TMI due to loads of EWCM since Thursday I think it may actually be in the next day or so. MY hcg dropped after the mmc by Thursday but today I got an almost + not sure what is happening!? 3 weeks yesterday (Friday) since started bleeding so its prob just my body getting back on track. WE have been DTD anyway just to see hwat happens ......


----------



## Sunshine14

BaybeeMama said:


> Hi, we lost our son at 29 weeks at the beginning of June and I think I might be pregnant already. We decided after July that we'd start trying again but didn't think it would happen again this quickly. I was supposed to get my AF yesterday but I haven't had anything yet. I am never late so I think I might be prego :|

So sorry for the loss of your son at 29 weeks Baybee - I cannot imagine what that must have been like to go through sending you big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babytots

BaybeeMama said:


> Hi, we lost our son at 29 weeks at the beginning of June and I think I might be pregnant already. We decided after July that we'd start trying again but didn't think it would happen again this quickly. I was supposed to get my AF yesterday but I haven't had anything yet. I am never late so I think I might be prego :|

I'm so sorry for you loss hun. I was the same when I lost my daughter wanted to try again it was the only thing that helped me get through it knowing that her death wouldn't be in vain and we would hold a healthy baby in our arms. Have you tested yet hun I have my fingers crossed for you!



Sunshine14 said:


> Hey Ladies how are you all? Babytots sounds like they sent you around the houses but glad you finally got the results and at least they can keep it in check through your next PG fingers xd.
> 
> Mommy how are you doing? Where are you at in your cycle hun?
> 
> Afm - I thought I was O last weekend but sorry for TMI due to loads of EWCM since Thursday I think it may actually be in the next day or so. MY hcg dropped after the mmc by Thursday but today I got an almost + not sure what is happening!? 3 weeks yesterday (Friday) since started bleeding so its prob just my body getting back on track. WE have been DTD anyway just to see hwat happens ......

Thanks sunshine hopefully they will take good care of me when I fall pregnant next. 

It sounds like we will be on a 2ww together. I got a positive opk on Thursday but think I may have ovulated Saturday as I had ewcm in abundance. Not feeling hopeful that I'll get my bfp though as I've been away in London with my daughters all weekend and only managed to bd wednesday and Thursday. Just hope those girl swimmers have managed to make it there since they live longer. 

I've just realised we both started bleeding on the same day my bleeding started the Friday too :hugs: maybe its a sign our angels are together. 

Keep me updated on how you get on in your 2ww. I really hope its sticky bfps for the both of us.x


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi ladies. Good morning and happy Monday. 

Baybee ~ so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I can't imagine the pain of your loss...we lost our baby at 10 weeks and I was devastated. I agree with babytots, the one thing that helps me through the pain of our loss is the hope that we will someday soon hold our baby in our arms. Have you tested yet? 

babytots and sunshine ~ fxd for both of you!

babytots ~ about the swimmers...we conceived our daughter that way. DH left for hunting camp and we did bd before he left, but a few days prior to O and the next month we got our bfp. So it is possible! 

afm, I am cd 23. 10 dpo (based on opks and cm) but we didn't bd like we should have so more than likely out this month. AF due sunday (9-14) but last month she arrived on cd 26, so we will see...

Next month (well end of this month into Oct) is the month we hope is our month. After the mmc, we were not trying until at least 3rd cycle, then it went to ntnp, so this next fertile window for me will be the end of the month, so we will bd lots after this af. I assume if we bd at least every other day until O, we could hit right??


----------



## babytots

I really hope that's the case for me mummyLBG and we haven't missed that egg.

I have my fingers crossed that you get a bfp and are surprised but if not then yes doing the deed every other day around ov will give you a great chance at catching that egg. X


----------



## babytots

How is everyone doing. I'm fed up of being on the 2ww now I just want it to hurry so I can either get my sticky bfp or gear myself up for another cycle. 

I'll be testing on Sunday if I can hold out that long. I'll be about 9dpo then. x


----------



## MommytoLBG

babytots ~ fx for you!

AF is due for me sunday. So if she doesn't arrive, I will test. But having pms-y type symptoms and she came on cd 26 last month so we will see.


----------



## babytots

Good luck for when you test Sunday hun hope af doesn't show her face. 

AFM 7dpo now and I caved in and tested (yes I know far too early but long term poas addict here lol). I got a squinter of a line but not reading too much into it as I know ic tests are crap at giving false lines. Going to test with a better test tomorrow. x


----------



## Sunshine14

Ooh babytots fingers xd for you hun sounds promising! When are you going to test again hun? Mommy hope you are not out this month babe fingers xd for you too xx

Afm - no idea when or if I O'd so just going with flow and seeing if I get af in the next couple of weeks - cd 29 today so will see what happens!


----------



## babytots

Thanks sunshine I'm going to test in the morning with a more reliable test. I'm not pinning my hopes in it though. Did get some sharp stabbing pains in my right side earlier which feels very similar to the implantation cramps I got when newly pregnant with Jessica and the boys. So I'm hoping thats a good sign :)

I have my fingers crossed for you that af doesn't show and that you get a lovely sticky bfp. I hope all 3 of us do! When do you expect af to show sunshine? x


----------



## Sunshine14

babytots said:


> Thanks sunshine I'm going to test in the morning with a more reliable test. I'm not pinning my hopes in it though. Did get some sharp stabbing pains in my right side earlier which feels very similar to the implantation cramps I got when newly pregnant with Jessica and the boys. So I'm hoping thats a good sign :)
> 
> I have my fingers crossed for you that af doesn't show and that you get a lovely sticky bfp. I hope all 3 of us do! When do you expect af to show sunshine? x

Well did u test this morning babytots? Any news hun?? That is mad that we both started our cycle after mc on same day - I am on cd30 today and to answer ur question I have absolutly no idea when to expect af. Like u I had tons of EWCM, mine started a week ago THursday for abut 3/4 days and so I thought I might O last Monday but I have since had twinges in my right ovary yesterday and again today so I feel like O might not have happened yet or might not even happen!!!!?? No idea what is going on .... I think I would expect to get af about a week from now or something but no idea really! Let us know ur news anyway hun and finger xd for u xx fingers xd for u too mommy if u r going to test tomorrow xx :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babytots

Its crazy isn't it I'm taking it as a good sign that our angels are together. Cd30 here too and af is due in roughly 5 days. I've had ewcm on and off since ov'ing so you never know it might be a good sign for you. 

I had horrible stabbing pains in my right side last night so I'm hoping it might of been baby implanting. 

Yes tested today results inconclusive lol. I think I see lines but then I think my eyes are just wanting to see something that really isn't there iykwim. Anyways one of my tests from today can be found here. 

Mommy how are you doing? x


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi girls. 

Babytots ~ I checked out your test. It's hard for me to see a line because I am on my phone right now...it gets too blurry when i make it large, but reading the others comments, it sounds like they see a line! Fx it gets darker! 

Afm...AF showed up today so on to next month. Tough few days...yesterday would have been our 20 week u/s...we would know boy or girl now. Instead I am dealing with the reality of our loss...the only comfort is knowing that my body is back to old cycle and we can conceive so....I have hope.


----------



## babytots

Thanks hun. I'm so sorry af got you good luck with this next cycle. Scan dates are so hard aren't they :( I would have been having my 12 week one next week instead I'll be seeing pics of my friends scans who were due around the same time as me. 

Thinking of you and your angel x


----------



## babytots

Well I'm in limbo today I tested and bfn so god knows whats going on with my body. Theres a shadow line on test now its dried but nothing that screams your pregnant at me. So fed up! Af due in 3-4 days so just want her to hurry and then its another 3 weeks to wait before I ov again *sigh* why is this never easy :( Should of been 13 weeks now and having my 12 week scan :cry: x


----------



## MommytoLBG

So sorry babytots...I know how you feel. Every Monday, I wake up and think today would have been this...etc...so hugs your way...:hugs:

As for the test...with our second, I tested in the evening (af was already late at this point) and it was negative. I cried. But next morning, hubbie happened to look in the can (it was laying on top still in our bathroom) and it had a faint line. We didn't get too excited because it says do not read after the 10 minutes. So I quickly poas and it came back positive. You neve know. The shadow could be a positive, just not strong enough hcg yet.


----------



## brittay21

The first cycle of birth control I got pregnant which was followed by an early mc. The cycle after that I was pregnant again but lost the baby at almost 15 weeks (baby was 11 weeks). So....after all of that (and a D&C) we were encouraged to wait 2 cycles. We are now trying!


----------



## elociN

Sorry about your losses!
We did try straight away...well as soon as it was possible for me to get pregnant. My first son was stillborn, and I thought if I didn't try straight away I never would. I did get pregnant 3 months after the birth but had a m/c at 5-6 weeks. The following month I got pr with my second son.

I really hope everything will work out for you!xxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Ladies how are you doing? Mommy sorry to hear the witch got you - as you say on to next month - it will happen for you soon hun just keep the faith xx : ) Babytots how are you doing? I'm just wondering how you can be so precise hun after your mc to know that af was due 3-4 days time?? You and I started bleeding the same day and I have no idea what is going on with me ..... have sore boobs and I've had constant twinges on the right ovary where I think I O'd from (if I did O!!) but have no idea when to expect af so intesrested to hear how you know hun xx


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies well af showed up for me a day before I expected her to :( But at least we can hold hands mommy and hopefully get our bfps together. 

Sunshine I did ovulation predictor tests and I ovulated on the same day I normally ovulate in a cycle so I knew when to expect my period to come as it usually comes 13 days afer I ovulate. x


----------



## HopingCarter

Hi Ladies, I really want to join in on the conversation as I don't know where I fit in. First, and foremost, I am so sorry for all of your losses. I did read a substantial amount of posts prior to, just not the ones from the very beginning. I'm so glad to hear that some ladies are having their bfps. That's always a blessing to see. There are a lot of MC threads but for some reason this one really grabbed my attention. 
I had a spontaneous MC on 9/5 at 11w2d after hearing a very strong HB at 10w1d. I woke up to cramps at about 1:10am and then 15 minutes later after my hubby put me in the shower (I guess he thought that would help:shrug:) I started bleeding continuously. I had a D&C on 9/8 to get rid of the rest of the placental tissue because I went through agonizing pain that whole weekend and didn't want to do it naturally. Now I'm waiting for my 1st period. I was supposed to wait for 2 weeks to have intercourse by doctor's orders but I only lasted one week. Yep Monday night, I dtd and for some stupid reason my DH decided to let it out in me (sorry tmi) which I asked him not to because I know my lining is not strong enough to hold baby if it did MAGICALLY happen then...Anywho, just wondering if any of you ladies waited the full 2 weeks after to BD again? Or did you just wait after your period? I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant because I don't think you ovulate that early after a D&C, but I was just wondering how long did you actually wait to "try" again? TIA


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Ladies hope ur all having a lovely weekend : ) well the witch got me! I actually thought it was Friday but sorry for TMI it seems to have been old bleeding and just spotting so I think today is CD1 for me as it seems to be more af like - that means u and I r close together babytots if u got af the other day - what cd r u now hun? Glad to be getting back on track but bit odd about 2 days spotting before af - hopefully it's just body getting back on track following mc!? Mommy hope ur well babe xx

Welcome to new ladies and sorry to hear about ur losses x Hoping I waited until I got the all clear from the scan at hospital and then we started BD again so probably about 2 weeks after mc - I think if ur lining isn't strong enough it won't stick anyway but if it is and u get a healthy rainbow baba yipee!! If it's meant to be it's meant to be .....


----------



## babytots

Hi hopingcarter I'm so sorry for your loss sending a big hug your way :hugs: I wouldn't worry too much about the intercourse you had as 1 week after having a d+c would be far too early for you to ovulate. I had a d+c with my second loss and didn't ovulate til 2-3 weeks after. 

We decided to try again straightaway after this m/c and waited until the bleeding had completely stopped before doing the deed. Now on my 2nd cycle since my loss. 

Hugs sunshine so sorry she got you. I'm on cd5 now if it helps I had spotting too before my af showed up. Though was only in the evening and by the next day it was full flow sorry tmi lol. She's now left the building so just another 2 weeks to wait for ov. 

I was thinking ladies shall I change the title of this post since we are posting regularly in it. People keep replying to my original question whereas the thread is more like a cycle buddy group iykwim. Any ideas for a title? x


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey babytots glad to hear the witch has been and gone for u!! and also I'm glad to hear u had some of that spotting as well - I was worried about what it was!! Sorry for TMI but I now kind of think it is just my body clearing out as af is here now in full flow and I'm feeling good now ready to get back on track : )

Not great with names but what about something like 'Waiting (not so patiently!) for our Rainbows........' sorry if that is crap but can't think of anything else xx

Anyway hun stay positive and lets hope we all get our BFP's this month : )


----------



## babytots

Thanks hun it's been a strange af much heavier then normal so I'm glad she's gone like you I think my body was just having a good clearout. Hopefully it means our wombs are all ready for a sticky baby to grow in there.

I like that name title I'll have a think too and come up with something x


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi girls. Emotional day today...not sure why. But very sad. 

I do like the name. I'll try and think something up too, but that title does fit who we are and what we are trying to accomplish


----------



## HopingCarter

Thanks ladies for the welcome and thanks for responding....

Thank you babytots and Sunshine, I knew I didn't ovulate but my poor DH has high hopes for everything lol

I guess I'm waiting for my first period then. I haven't had any bleeding since the day of my D&C so I'm really in the dark as to when AF will arrive. I wanted to try and do some tracking this time around, but I'm so oblivous to temping and checking for CM and charting so I'm looking online for something simplied for those processes, but the wait on AF seems like forever. My OB said it's not going to be like any other AF though, I just hope it's not monstrous:nope:


----------



## HopingCarter

O I'm sorry ladies, I just read what the objective of the title change was originally for. I'm pretty sure I'm too early to be a buddy seeing as though I haven't gotten my AF yet and I see a couple of you guys haven't at least one already. 

Sorry for the intrusion. Thanks for the responses anyway


----------



## MommytoLBG

You are more than welcome to join us Hoping. You are trying for your Rainbow too!


----------



## Sunshine14

MommytoLBG said:


> Hi girls. Emotional day today...not sure why. But very sad.
> 
> I do like the name. I'll try and think something up too, but that title does fit who we are and what we are trying to accomplish

Hey mommy hope ur ok hun - sending u a big virtual hug xx do u know why u r / were feeling sad babe? Hope ur feeling better anyway - keep smiling babe life is too short to be sad xxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sunshine14

HopingCarter said:


> O I'm sorry ladies, I just read what the objective of the title change was originally for. I'm pretty sure I'm too early to be a buddy seeing as though I haven't gotten my AF yet and I see a couple of you guys haven't at least one already.
> 
> Sorry for the intrusion. Thanks for the responses anyway

Hey Hoping no intrusion hun -we r all trying too have rainbow babas and ur welcome to join us while we wait!! Hopefully it is just a matter of time for us all xx I know I've had 3 chems & 1 mmc this year so feel like I'm due a bit of good luck!! & if we can all keep each other positive whilst we wait that can only be a good thing :thumbup:


----------



## HopingCarter

Thanks so much ladies!! I'd be really happy if I could join :happydance: I was just reading that you ladies had already had your first AF already and are in the "trying" process, and I thought it would be too late for me to be a buddy since I technically can't try until after my AF (which I'm still waiting on lol)

I just want to wish all you ladies lots of :dust: and I truly do hope you get your bfps this cycle! 

I hope everyone has a good day today


----------



## babytots

Big hugs mummy I hope today has been a better day for you. The down days suck don't they :(

Hoping you are more then welcome to keep on posting in here we are all aiming for the same thing and it tends to take me at least 6 months to get a bfp so I'll probably be in it for the long haul. Hope your af shows up soon how many days has it been since the d+c now?

Afm nothing happening much just want ov to hurry up now lol. I'll change the title once I get on my p.c but post in here beforehand so you ladies know before I do x


----------



## HopingCarter

Sorry to hear you've been feeling down Mommy:hugs: I get those days too and I'm sure there's more to come, but I pray they get a little easier for us both so that this road to trying again would be more enjoyable....

Thanks Babytots! As of today, it's been 17 days since my D&C. I've never charted my cycles or tracked it really, just an app on my phone, but that was just more so putting in when AF started and ended. My hubby wanted to try for a baby and that first month we got pregnant. I didn't even know when I ovulated the first pregnancy :dohh: I'm so oblivious to all of the charting and tracking. Help is more than welcome. Right now I'm just playing the waiting game, then I'll try to keep better track after AF shows up.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi girls. Thank you for the hugs. back at you in return :hugs:

I posted on the other thread that we decided to wait until probably November now. I am doing better emotionally, like you all said, we have our good days and bad days. I think the ttc business was just really stressing me out. So maybe we need a little break. I will still like to be part of the group though if thats ok with you all??


----------



## yazzy

Hey ladies, I've just found this thread and it would be great to join please.

Bit of background, I had a mmc back in 2011, then had my amazing daughter in 2012. We started ttc for baby no 2 and luckily I got pregnant on the 3rd attempt but last week I had a mc :( I just started bleeding at 6 1/2 weeks.

Have no idea when my cycles will return but we will be ttc our 2nd rainbow baby as my daughter was the first :)

Wishing everyone the best of luck.


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies, hope there's space for another.
I have had one AF, but wasn't bfn for the beginning of that cycle, so everything was a bit all over the place. I started my first 'proper' cycle a few days ago. 

We got our genetic results back for the baby today, a girl with trisomy 15. Xx


----------



## HopingCarter

Aww :hugs: dan-o and yazzy. First and foremost, I'm so sorry for your losses, but I am glad you guys are doing better and hopping on the trying train again! Yazzy, well it's not good circumstances, but at least we can wait on first AF together. I have my FX for all of us. We should be seeing those BFPs soon!!

I'm so jealous of everyone here tho lol, almost everyone got to see the witch at least once already haha...still waiting. I think I'm more excited for the "trying" part (aka DTD). I mean we have plenty fun practicing, but it's really fun trying to catch that egg!! Oh well, I hope she comes next week or at the most the week after (I hope that's the last time I have to say that lol)

dan-0, how long did you wait for AF after?


----------



## dan-o

Hi hoping :hugs:
I had my ERPC on 1st August and AF came on 26th (my due date for the Baby I lost in January!) still faintly positive on hpts during that AF, bfn about a week later. Spotted on and off that whole cycle and AF came 23rd September. I think I did ovulate but never got a positive opk. 
My experince after my ERPC in January was exactly the same and I got pregnant on my first proper cycle (ended in natural 8w MC in May) and this one came along straight after that miscarriage.
Is been quite a year lol!

Xxx


----------



## HopingCarter

Wow!! I know that's been quite the rollercoaster dan-o! I'm just happy to see that you still have your confidence and joy. So, there is a chance I may not know if I'm ovulating after my first AF. Boy, I really gotta pay attention to my body then, because I really want to try after this AF, BUT if it doesn't work I won't have any other choice but to wait again lol


----------



## yazzy

Hopingcarter...yes we can wait it out together for that first AF! Mine might be a while yet as my normal cycles are about 40 days long so who knows what will happen.

I started taking red raspberry leaf tablets as I heard it's very good for getting your uterus all back to normal again. 

If you have stopped bleeding, can you dtd again? I just want us to get back to normal and not stress about ttc - although that's easier said than done!


----------



## dan-o

Good luck ladies! The not knowing quite where you are in your cycle is a nightmare! Are you doing opk? Are you bfn yet? :hugs:

Yazzy, we've always ntnp as soon as the bleeding had stopped, never had an issue with it :) x


----------



## HopingCarter

Woohoo :happydance: I hope yours come a little sooner for you than that 40 days Yazzy! I'm currently NTNP too only because of the 1 cycle wait, but I haven't had bleeding since the day after the d&c and we started DTD a week later and it hasn't caused any damage so far!

dan-0, I don't know how to do that yet or when to do that. I'm still searching online for days of when I should start that. From what I've been reading, most say to wait until after your AF to start tracking after a MC b/c things can be very difficult to track beforehand. I'm going to do that b/c I think that would be easier for me. It's not like I can do anything right now anyway. So I'm going to do the HPTs (for HCG leveling) and then the OPKs. I'm not sure about tempting, that's wayyy too much for me, and I see a lot of people get confused doing temps anyway and that would only frustrate me if my temps are fluctuating too much or not enough, nope I'm okay. Now for this CM and CP check, I'm trying to get the hang of that now. Hopefully, by that time I'll be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Sunshine14

MommytoLBG said:


> Hi girls. Thank you for the hugs. back at you in return :hugs:
> 
> I posted on the other thread that we decided to wait until probably November now. I am doing better emotionally, like you all said, we have our good days and bad days. I think the ttc business was just really stressing me out. So maybe we need a little break. I will still like to be part of the group though if thats ok with you all??

Hey mommy glad to hear u r feeling a little bit better - just take some time and relax and u will be feeling fully better before u know it xx oof course u must keep posting we would miss u if u didn't!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine14

Welcome to new ladies dan and jazzy so sorry to hear about ur losses - this whole ttc lark is v tough and full of rollercoasters but soo worth it when ur beautiful healthy baby arrives xx Babytots how are you doing hun? Hope everything is ok with u babe?

Afm - had first af after mmc & CD7 today so started OPK's yesterday & need to pin down my honey now when I get the chance!! LOl


----------



## Sunshine14

HopingCarter said:


> Woohoo :happydance: I hope yours come a little sooner for you than that 40 days Yazzy! I'm currently NTNP too only because of the 1 cycle wait, but I haven't had bleeding since the day after the d&c and we started DTD a week later and it hasn't caused any damage so far!
> 
> dan-0, I don't know how to do that yet or when to do that. I'm still searching online for days of when I should start that. From what I've been reading, most say to wait until after your AF to start tracking after a MC b/c things can be very difficult to track beforehand. I'm going to do that b/c I think that would be easier for me. It's not like I can do anything right now anyway. So I'm going to do the HPTs (for HCG leveling) and then the OPKs. I'm not sure about tempting, that's wayyy too much for me, and I see a lot of people get confused doing temps anyway and that would only frustrate me if my temps are fluctuating too much or not enough, nope I'm okay. Now for this CM and CP check, I'm trying to get the hang of that now. Hopefully, by that time I'll be able to tell the difference.

Hoping u can get cheap OPK's and PG tests off amazon for about 9 pounds for 50 opk tests and 30 PG tests -- u can actually use the OPKs as PG tests as well - OPK's r very easy once u get the hang of them - I dont chart though as I know I would be crap at it lol good luck with OPK's anyway when you try them .....


----------



## babytots

Hugs Mommy of course you can stay on the thread. I hope the break does you some good and come November you are in a better place emotionally to ttc. 

Welcome to the group Yazzy I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I hope you are blessed with your 2nd rainbow soon. 

Dan-o Sending you the biggest of hugs your way :hugs: and thinking of your precious little girl. How are you feeling now you have the results? 

Hoping I really hope that af arrives soon for you. I know what you mean with the jealously thing I get the same sometimes. I have a long wait for ov and I just want to ov already godammit lol. 

Sunshine I'm not too bad thanks for asking. Had a bit of a crappy week which isn't really helping things but I'll get through it. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger and all that jazz! cd11 here 2 weeks til I ov and thankfully hubby is off over that weekend so I'm feeling positive that we might catch this egg. Good luck with this cycle hun have everything crossed for you that you ov soon! 

I'll be changing the name of this thread to TTCAL waiting (not so patiently) for our rainbows. Is that ok with you ladies? Once everyone has seen it I shall change it so no one gets confused.x


----------



## yazzy

Thanks for the welcomes ladies!

My best friend has just told me she is pregnant...very early days but I am so happy for her (it is her first), I am a little envious though as you can imagine.

My wish is to get a sticky bfp before Christmas this year :) 

My bleeding only lasted 6 days so am concerned that doesn't seem very long, am back for a scan on Thursday so hopefully I will find out if everything is looking ok.

We won't ttc until I get my first AF but will just let nature run it's course until then.


----------



## babytots

Hugs Yazzy I have several friends who were due the same month as me its hard not to feel envious but hopefully both you and I will be not far behind them with our sticky bfps. 

6 days of bleeding sounds about ok. Obviously every woman is different but I found my first 2 losses were just like a period in terms of length of days. My most recent loss I had 4 days of heavy bleeding and then a few days after of on/off spotting. x


----------



## yazzy

Thanks babytots, that's reassuring to hear about the bleeding. When I had a mmc I had a medical management and the bleeding lasted about 7/8 weeks, it was an awful time. Fingers crossed for our sticky bfp's soon!


----------



## babytots

Hugs Yazzy what a horrible experience for you :( When I had my mmc I opted for surgery. I don't know which is the lesser of two evils. :hugs:

Here's hoping hun.x


----------



## Katie_A

Hi Girls :hi:

I just experienced the loss of my first pregnancy at 6 weeks. I was bleeding all this past week, but the worst of it was on Friday when I passed the little sac. I wasn't really expecting that and it was pretty traumatic to experience. My husband and I have been having a lot of good cries together these past days. It was so early, so I know it wasn't as bad as it is for some who experience a loss later on in their pregnancy, but it was our first and we were so excited and already making preparations. We want a baby so badly and even though we have been so hurt by this loss we feel ready to try again as soon as possible. I just don't know when this bleeding will fully stop or when I will ovulate again. I have long, irregular cycles anyway so it's so hard to know. But I will be back to using OPKs and temping so hopefully that will help, and hopefully my body will heal up quickly. 

It seems like everyone here is such a good support system to each other. Reading through this section has helped me a lot. Of course I knew how common miscarriages are, but you always pray it won't happen to you and when it does it's such a shock. I think one of the hardest parts is all the shiny excitement and feeling of possibility and positivity is drained from the experience of TTC because it's been marred by this horrible loss. We hadn't been trying for too long when we got our BFP so everything was all joy and possibility and now that feels tarnished. I know when we do finally get our baby it will feel all the more special, but something about the whole TTC process just feels darker to me now. Oh well, I want a baby more than anything right now and I know it will be so wonderful when we finally get there. 

Condolences to all of you on your losses and I look forward to following along and reading about everyone's journey :)


----------



## HopingCarter

HIYA Katie!! First, I'm so sorry for your loss as well BIG:hugs: to you hun. I understand exactly how you feel. I'm pretty sure we all do, even the ladies that have kids. Your words is exactly where me and my hubby are right now. Even though he has kids from a prev relationship, he wanted us to have our own baby since we're married and it's only "right" that we do lol. This was my first bundle of joy as well, and because I got pregnant the same month we started actually trying, I was naive enough to think that it was meant for us to have a baby (in our arms). BUT I have learned that GOD has HIS own plan, and it will happen in time. I'll probably never know why, but I'm okay knowing that he will give me my healthy baby. That's what's helped me "be ok", and I just pray that the TTC process for ALL of us ladies is more enjoyable and we get our BFPs soon. 

AFM--well my hubby broke down yesterday. Just when I thought he'd gotten over it. For some reason, he thinks that it was his fault!! I'm just in shock that that would come out of his mouth. It kind of explains why he's been the way he has and wants to try again ASAP, but that's a lot to have on yourself, and I should know b/c for a minute there I blamed myself too when it first happened, but for a man I'm pretty sure that takes a bigger toll on his pride and conscience. I was just so overwhelmed last night because I had never seen or heard him be that emotional, and of course as a woman you feel like, nobody's going to understand how I feel if they haven't been through it, but I got the hint that maybe he did. Idk, it just has me thinking of how to comfort him. I tried my best last night, but I could tell this morning he was still bugged about it.


----------



## babytots

Hi Katie sending you a big hug I'm so sorry for your loss and everything you have wrote I can completely relate to you especially when it comes to trying again. You just don't have that same excitement as you once did :( 

We all understand how you feel and I hope you find comfort here. I'll keep my fingers crossed that the bleeding stops soon and your cycles settle for you. 

Hoping hugs to you and your hubby :hugs: its so hard for the men too isn't it. My hubby isn't one to show his emotions and thinks he has to stay strong for my sake but I know he is hurting as much as me. There are so many emotions attached to suffering the loss of a baby guilt and blame being 2 of the more obvious ones and I'm sure like your hubby men feel them too. 

AFM having a crap day (well crap week/month) seems like there is one thing after another and I don't know how much more I can take :cry: I don't think I'll get my bfp this month as I am due to ov when hubby is working :( 

Wish I could hit a rewind button and go back to July where everything was less complicated and I was back on cloud 9. x


----------



## HopingCarter

Thanks babytots, it just caught me off guard because like your hubby, mine can suppress his feelings like none other, to the point where I think he just doesn't care. So, to see him in that vulnerable state was shocking. Even though I knew he was kind of hurt about it inside, he never verbally said anything excpet, "It's okay babe, we'll try again until we get our baby", that's it, that's all...'til yesterday. He let it all out, and I do mean all. I guess I was naive about men being less emotional than woman. 
:hugs: to you though, because I know it's got to be frustrating especially not seeing that BFP every month. Then, to have your hubby away for working during that "once in month-time deal", has got to be aggrevating. I'll keep my FX that you get to BD next month during your big O time, or hopefully you get to sneak one in before the egg leaves, who knows. I'm rooting for ya either way! I pray it all gets better for you soon hun..


----------



## yazzy

Welcome Katie, so sorry for your loss. I hope this group helps you when you are ready to ttc again.

Babytots sending you hugs, so frustrating when you know ov is going to happen when you can't do anything about it. 

Hoping I have to admit I haven't really asked my oh how he is feeling. Somehow we have both bounced forward though and although gutted we are more than ready to get that sticky one!

It's nerve wracking when you do get a bfp...you never have that happy go lucky feel again do you :(


----------



## HopingCarter

Yes Yazzy, that's exactly where I am too. I'm eager to start trying again and I know he is too. I just think that he needed to release that off of his mind. He asked me yesterday how long is it going to take for me to get my AF and I didn't have an answer lol. I think she maybe coming soon though because I've been feeling a little crampy and I can sense the changes in my hormones, that's how I always knew when I was getting AF pre-preg, so I know it should be in the next week or less. I'm just glad b/c the sooner she comes, the sooner we can get down to business :haha:

How's everyone feeling today? I hope a little bit better...


----------



## dan-o

Oh gosh, so sorry everyone is having a rough time of things right now. Really wish we didn't have to go through this :hugs:

As for me I'm at peace about losing my 9th. Mainly because I know my little angel girl had a chromosome issue, so I know she couldn't have lived outside of my womb. I think most of my losses have been for the same reason (i know at least one other was) although I'll never know for sure. 

I'm on CD10 today and starting to notice the beginning of my fertile window, hoping to ov in about 4 or 5 days! Hubby is NTNP from his point of view. I'm probably TTC as I cant help notice when I'm fertile lol! Hoping he's not ill when I ovulate, as both kids have a nasty cold and i've just come down with it! Arghh!


----------



## HopingCarter

Dan-O you really inspire me. I love the fact that you're so calm and confident after those loses, nothing beats positivity. I'm trying to stay on that road because it makes my life (and sanity) so much easier. As for the illness, I know it stinks getting sick when you're TTC, especially if it's in your fertile window. I'm praying your family gets well soon :flower:


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi girls :flower:

Wow this thread moves fast! Just played catch up. We have a wonderful group here :hugs:

We are all going through so much at the moment. Hugs to everyone. :hugs:

Losing a baby is such a life changing experience. Its been a little over 3 months and just today I had a good cry once again. It seems especially hard when ttc and af arrives instead of a bfp. And sometimes we don't realize how hard it is for our hubbies. I know I forget sometimes that I am not the only one that has had to deal with it. He lost a baby too. We are good at talking about it-him and I, but unlike him, I have all of you to help with those tough moments too. 

And yes, I know our next bfp will be filled with anxiety, it will be very bittersweet, but I am prepared for it. Esp since it will mean that we will have our rainbow in our arms someday.


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies just checking in. Yeah it does suck when hubby has to work long hours when Its my fertile window but theres not much I can do but try and coax him into doing the deed lol. My opks are getting darker so I'm hoping ov is around the corner. DH is off work til Monday so hopefully can catch the egg. 

Hoping it catches your breath doesn't it when you see them so vunerable. My hubby has always been so calm after each of our losses except for when we lost Jessica and he broke down on the phone to his dad. That is the only time I have seen him cry over one of our angels. I know that even though he appears ok on the outside inside in another story. 

Dan-O I'm glad you have been able to find peace with your recent loss. I wish I could :( I have my fingers crossed we get our sticky bfps this cycle and be bump buddies. 

How is everyone else going with ttc? x


----------



## HopingCarter

Still waiting on the damn :witch: It should be soon though. By Monday, I'll be 28 days after D/C, so hopefully that's how it lines up for me to get AF. Not sure what I was pre-pregnancy, so I'm just all the way in the dark lol.


----------



## babytots

Fingers crossed she shows up soon hoping.

Afm today I am ov'ing yay! Need to remember to get my prescription of folic acid tomorrow rang out lady week so just been taking pre-natal vits to tide me over. Feeling quiet excited this month now as can dtd tonight and tomorrow and that will cover ov :) x


----------



## HopingCarter

YESSS babytots!! I'm so glad you get to :sex: during O time!! ....GO :spermy: GO! Get swimming!! BFP here she comes lol

Afm, still no AF today :( I thought she would show up today since I'm 28 days after D/C officially, but the cramping has stopped. I'm still having those moods though, so I hope she's due any day now :coffee:

How's everyone doing today? Hope you ladies had a great weekend..


----------



## MommytoLBG

Good morning!!

YAY babytots! Hope you got in a bd session last nite!! And be sure to do the little dance today too! fx for you this is your month!

Hoping ~ sorry af hasn't showed yet...it can be very frustrating waiting. 

afm, dh is away on his annual salmon trip. its ok because he needed his time with the boys, and its not that time of the month anyway. af is due saturday, so we are passed O. And we weren't trying. After deciding to wait, he asked me over the weekend if we should just ntnp instead of not prevent fully. Ugh men sometimes...so not sure what will happen when O hits this month.


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies : ) hope ur all well xx Babytots yipee for O & fingers xd u catch that sticky bean this month - sounds like u have the bding covered! Mommy haha ur message made me laugh - at the risk of sounding a bit dim lol r u supposed to actually do a dance after sex is that what bd stands for!? So r u going to ntnp or how r u feeling about it all now? Hoping when I had my mmc at 9 weeks recently it took 5 weeks exactly to get af - I think it can take a while for ur body to get back into the swing of it - good luck anyway hope af comes soon x

Afm got + last Weds so think I Od Thursday so now am in 2ww but only dtd sunday & Tuesday so not sure it was enough really ........


----------



## MommytoLBG

Sunshine ~ bd stands for baby dance. so i was telling babytots to get in those baby making sessions (or bd)! lol

I think this next "fertile window" we will just bd (lol) whenever and just let whatever happens, happen. And then November get back on track. But who knows what I will decide after AF leaves (which she should be here this weekend). I have a box of opks and not sure if I will be able to hold off peeing on them.:haha:

And you can get pregnant up to 5 days prior to O (some even say 7 days, but that is under perfect conditions...really??)...so hoping you get your bfp!!!


----------



## HopingCarter

Thanks Sunshine and FX for you too! I hope you DTD enough to catch that sticky bean :dust: 

Mommy, send some of the AF dust to me haha!! I'm glad you guys are gonna get back to TTC in November! I hope the month break helps because this process can be quite stressful sometimes. I'm trying my best not to be POAS addict once I start tracking but... no promises

AFM-We're doing this 1/2 year anniversary thing on 10/9, DH and I, just to refresh ourselves after everthing that's happened, and also to get the QT we need, so I know DTD is definitely apart of the plan. The only things is AF could show by that time lol...don't get me wrong, I want AF to show b/c the sooner she comes, the sooner I can actually start trying, but damn, I've been loving the practicing too lol. Oh well, I'm sure we'll both be happy to make the sacrifice of DTD considering we know the reward that comes after she leaves.... TTC TIME!!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Sorry girls this is going to be a vent...I just want to cry or scream right now. So my coworker just announced her pregnancy. She has only been here since the beginning of June, so we have only known her for a few months. And in that time, all we hear about is how horrible her marriage is and how her husband does nothing to help her. She complains constantly about how difficult it is raising her almost 3 year old son and how badly he behaves. This is every day. Now she comes in and says well everyone I have a secret. But sssshhh you can't tell anyone...I am pregnant!! She told us that she wanted another baby (coincidentally she said this my first day back from leave after losing our baby). We all told her that she needed to get her marriage on track but also that she needs to learn how to parent their son before bringing a second into the "mess". For three months now all we hear is my husband did this and this and I am SO miserable living this life...and her son is now possibly getting kicked out of daycare because "he is out of control". I am usually okay with others announcing pregnancies because they are sharing their joy and excitement. We have 3 very new babies in our development and I am good with seeing them and holding them. Plus, my cousin just had a baby and a good friend just announced her pregnancy. I don't begrudge anyone their happiness and joy. BUT this just hit me hard. I think its because its her approach to it and how she has handled herself the past few months. Don't complain about your life and being a parent, then get pregnant. To make it worse, she looks at me and was like OMG I am so sorry I wasn't even thinking. Its the way she said it I guess...My heart also breaks for my other co-worker. Him and his wife have been ttc now for 5 years. He was off today so he won't find out until tomorrow. He is going to take this hard. 

Sorry for the long rant, but needed to get this out...my baby would have been 24 weeks yesterday...so this news is just really hard to take...:cry:


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hoping ~ enjoy your QT this weekend. I know you want AF to arrive, but maybe she can hold off til sunday??? :haha:

AF dust being sent your way!


----------



## babytots

Hugs Hoping I really hope af shows soon for you hun. Sounds like you have lots of lovely things planned for your half a year anniversary :kiss:

Mommy men indeed!! Thats what we are sort of doing at the moment ntnp though I'm more in sync with my body and doing opks so in my mind we are actively trying but without putting the pressure on DH. I hope af is gentle on you when she shows up. Sending you big big hugs :hugs: I think I would feel the same if I was in your shoes. It really gets my goat when parents complain about their children. My 4yr old is quite a handful and has me tearing my hair out most days but I would enver complain about him because its just how he is and he wouldn't be my boy if he was someone different. Some people really don't deserve to have children or a husband for that matter if they can't appreciate them for who they are :(



Sunshine you never know you may have caught that egg it only takes one and they live up to 5 days. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! When do you plan on testing? Hope the 2ww flies by for you. 

AFM positive opk again yesterday and managed to bd both nights so fingers crossed i'm in with a good chance. DH questioned me if I would pounce on him again tonight (jokingly) but told him I wouldn't don't think either of us have the energy what with him being at work today and me running round like headless chicken doing school runs, housework and errands. 

Want the 2ww to fly by now. I have such a good feeling about this cycle! x


----------



## Camichelle

Hi! May I join you ladies? I've been on other TTC threads too but many of the ladies fortunately have not had a loss so I find it a little hard to talk about my losses and feelings because I sometimes feel so down I don't want my sad feelings to ruin the happy vibes. Not sure if that makes sense. Lol. Having read this thread you ladies are so strong and awesome and have been through similar experiences, that I'd love to join you all. :)

A little about me... I have a beautiful 4 year old son. I had a pretty easy pregnancy with no major complications other than that he was breech. DH and I started TTC again when he was about 2 1/2. I got pregnant after a few months but miscarried at about 8 weeks after an ultrasound a few days earlier that looked good. That was devestating but everyone said it was common and not likely to happen again. 6 months later unfortunately it did at 7 weeks. We took a whole year off (all of 2013) to just focus on DS and to grieve. Started trying again in January 2014. I had a very early chemical in June (just the faintest positive hpt) and decided to try again straight away. Got pregnant again before I even got AF and was feeling very optimistic. It was a nice dark bfp and I thought surely this could not happen a 4th time but hcg level never rose properly and at 5 weeks I lost that one in mid July. :( 
Took a cycle off and am now about 6dpo in our 2nd cycle trying again. 

I feel like there is a baby boom all around me and I feel so discouraged sometimes that I'll never get my rainbow. Then I get mad because I've had a few family members who weren't even trying and oops became pregnant and aren't even happy about it. Having a bad week because I just keep thinking that even if I get another bfp it won't stick. I've had the basic recurrent loss blood work but everything came back normal. Hubby has been great but he doesn't quite get how I get attached so quickly. 

Anyway, enough of my vent. Just wanted to say you ladies really give me inspiration to remain positive. So sorry for your losses and really hope we all get our sticky BFP's! 

:dust:


----------



## yazzy

Welcome Camichelle, sorry to hear about your losses, you've definitely been through a lot and deserve your sticky bfp!

Good luck to everyone who is back ttc...exciting :)

Afm...we have ntnp and I think my AF is due next week. Yesterday at 7dpo'ish I had a tiny bit of brown spotting...could this just be crazy hormones trying to settle and AF is coming early?!!


----------



## babytots

Welcome to the group Camichelle. You will be in good company here as we all only know to well the bad days where we just feel sad for our losses. 

I'm so sorry that you have had to suffer the pain of losing a baby 4 times over :hugs: I really hope your rainbow baby isn't too far off. 

Yazzy good luck on the rest of your 2ww the spotting could well be implantation bleeding. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. 

Afm I'm sooooo bored and know these 2 weeks will drag. I haven't got any tests in the house so I'm going to try and do my best not to order any online til I reach 7/8dpo as I know if I buy any before then I'd be tempted to do them. Will try and hold out testing til 10dpo which is 9 days away. Thankfully I have the wallpapering in my sons room and my daughters birthday to plan to keep me busy. x


----------



## yazzy

Thanks Babytots, will let you know what happens. I've never had implantation before and think it might just be crazy hormones but either way my body is trying to do something!

Good luck for your tww, you have plenty to keep you busy.


----------



## HopingCarter

Mommy, that would kind of piss me off too, but the first thing that popped into my mind whilst reading that was, she may have gotten pregnant to try and coax that pain of whatever she's going through. Even though she has a tot that is "out of control", being pregnant brings joy like none other, and some women don't think about what they're bringing a baby into and the after affect, they only think about themselves, which is selfish.
Now, my life is far from perfect, and me and hubby have our days too, sometimes silent treatment days where I want to choke him out lol, but honoring him comes first no matter what in my house. Not bad talking him everyday and allowing outside people to judge him because now look at how their marriage is being viewed. Obviously he was good enough when she married him. I think that pissed me off more than anything. IDK, I feel sorry for her really, but I'm not the Judge, so I'll hush now...


----------



## HopingCarter

FX for you babytots!! 

Hi and welcome Camichelle!! I'm so sorry for your losses hun :hugs: and just to echo yazzy and babytots, you definitely deserve to have some light at the end of that tunnel. FX you get your BFP soon. I know how you feel about the baby boom. I'm the oldest of all of my siblings, and the only one who hasn't had a :baby: yet! My sister just had my second nephew on 9/22, my youngest sister had my first and only neice so far in February, and my brother's GF just had their second son on 7/31, ALL THIS YEAR! So then when I finally get pregnant, it doesn't stick. I was devastated. Everyone has given my mom a granchild, except her oldest child, and the only one that's married might I add! Not that I'm saying they're wrong at all, but just because of my thinking that it would only be right that we have our little bundle of joy too! So I get it hun, I do! It is hard talking on the TTC board sometimes especially when some haven't went through a loss, but that's why I joined this group too, because we've all had that experience and when I have those days, these ladies can relate. But their are lots of women on that thread who have lost, and who have been trying for SOOO long which is just as heartbreaking, that's why I post there too. This whole forum is a life saver for me and I hope this thread helps you as it's helped me :flower:


----------



## babytots

Thanks ladies. Hoping the next week or so passes quickly. 

Thought i'd post to see if anyone else would be interested in applying for the Clearblue trials. They send you their ovulation products to try out and all you have to do is keep a diary and send off wee samples. You also get some pregnancy tests and a gift voucher if you become pregnant whilst on the trial. I applied before I got pregnant and my pack arrived when I got my bfp with my angel. So if I don't get my bfp this cycle I have something to focus on :) Link is here. https://uk.clearblue.com/survey


----------



## Tasha

Hi girls, can I join?

Babytots, I know you know me but I will share my story for those that don't know. I'm Tasha, twenty-nine and been married to Matt for ten years. I will keep this as brief as possible as I've been pregnant twenty-one times, Morgan is my first he is ten now, Naomi-Mae is nine, then Honey was born sleeping at 36+6 on the 16th May 2007, then Kaysie Blossom was born screaming 361 days later, between August 2008 and September 2010 I had seven first tri loses, November 2010 I got pregnant again and my little girl was born sleeping at 24+3 on the 15th April 2011, over the next two years I had seven first tri loses and I've had a further two this year. So it's been over six years with sixteen miscarriages and a stillbirth since we started ttc. 

I'm on cd 7. Waiting and wishing time away is one of the worst parts of ttc, don't you think?


----------



## dan-o

Tasha, welcome! 

You are so strong and determined, I'm just certain there's a happy ending waiting for you xxx

Camichelle, welcome as well hun, sounds like a rough year for you. :hugs:

Babytots we are deffo 2ww buddies this month, I'm about 4dpo. My tests came yesterday, so I'll be poas about 7dpo no doubt :haha: I wilk *try* to be good and wait longer, we'll see! 

Hopingcarter:hugs: sounds like it's deffo your turn next xxx


----------



## babytots

Big hugs Tasha you are such a strong lady to get through all of that and still find a way to carry on. I truly hope your rainbow baby is around the corner for you. Yes the waiting and wishing part of ttcal is so hard. I honestly thought after Jessica we were over all that heartache and now we are back there where ttc isn't as exciting anymore and getting that bfp doesn't fil you with happiness just fear that you will lose again :cry:

Dan-o I'm so tempted to test early because I have such a good feeling about this cycle but its DD2's birthday next week so ideally want to test once her birthday is out of the way so that if its bfn I don't put a downer on her day. So will probably test on Wednesday when I will be about 8/9dpo. Got my fingers crossed for us both x


----------



## yazzy

Welcome Tasha and I really hope you get your rainbow soon. Such a strong lady to continue trying.

Good luck babytots for when you do test and the same to anyone else testing.

I definitely think AF has started so am quite pleased with that...although I did hold out a little hope on a miricle bfp. It would mean my LP was really short but after a mc I guess anything goes while your body sorts itself out?!

So onwards and upwards to ttc this cycle, I might have a long wait as I don't normally O til cd30!! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## MommytoLBG

Morning girls!

Thank you for the support from the other day. I am dealing with my co-worker's pregnancy a little better. Or at least making my best attempt. 

Hoping ~ thank you for the viewpoint. I didn't look at it that way. The first part of your response I did. Sometimes women have babies to fill a void and I am thinking that is what she is doing. But who am I to judge her reasons since I don't know them. As for the husband, I agree with you. She did marry him so at some point...well you know. And yes, I am not the judge so I will say no more...just needed to vent that day. And you guys helped me feel better! Thank you :hugs:

Hi Camichelle and Tasha! :flower:

Camichelle ~ sorry for your losses as well. And glad we provide inspiration for you to remain positive! 

Tasha ~ I can't even begin to understand what you have been through...but you are an inspiration to me. To be able to go through all the losses (esp the late losses) and still continue on ttc provides me hope. 

babytots ~ that is my fear. honestly ttc isn't that enjoyable...(sorry hubbie) but it seems more emotional than enjoyable. And then I am terrified of seeing those two lines. I want a bfop in the worst way, but fear seems to win EVERY time. :cry:

so afm, today af should arrive...so just waiting...where is she??? :coffee: 

And I hope all of our rainbows arrive soon. :hugs:


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi yazzy. That is me this month...I was actually secretly wishing for a miracle bfp, but like hubbie said last night, there is a less than 1% chance for that. Oh well...a girl can dream right?


----------



## HopingCarter

Oh no Tasha! I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: That definitely goes beyond anything I've ever read or heard before, and I will praying that you continue to be strong and confident. I'm so glad that in the midst of those losses you did get 3 beautiful babies though. It's good to see you still TTC too, as many as GOD will allow hun that's what I'm going for too! Keep pushing forward lady, you are an inspiration to me as well. 

Dan-o, I sure hope it's my turn next [-o&lt;

Babytots, I'm not sure I can do the trial, although I would really love too, but I'm in the US and it doesn't look like I can do it :sad2: 

Afm--SUPER SUPER AWESOME day yesterday:smug:!! In the midst of our beautiful day, we decided to start donating plasma again at BioLife, since I haven't been in like 3 years literally, just as a way for us to contribute a little something to society. All of sudden after we get there, he says "_I'm not letting you do this after all that you've been through... you can't handle this every week...That's okay, it won't last long anyway, you can't donate_ PREGNANT!" On the outside I was stoned faced because he said the last part so loud it felt like every face in the lobby was on us, but on the inside I was jumping for joy b/c that confirmed we're still trying right after AF. Not that I thought we wouldn't but he haven't talked about it in a few weeks, so I just wanted to be reassured without having to asking him, and then...CHECKMATE :happydance:..It was an awesome day overall

How are my ladies today??


----------



## MommytoLBG

Awe Hoping!!! That's awesome!!!! :happydance:


----------



## HopingCarter

Mommy I'm sorry if I came off like that :( I just know my mouth (and hands lol). I am far too opinionated sometimes, and I have a bad habit of asking why people do this or that when it doesn't make sense to me so I just decided to hush up :shhh: I'm glad you got a chance to get it off your chest though, I would've done the same thing. 
C'mon :witch:! It's funny when we want her to show, she doesn't, but just when we think she might not show up at all, she comes flying in on her HOOVER, forget a broom! I just want to try already


----------



## MommytoLBG

You didn't come off in a negative way at all...no worries. You completely helped me! I have a very bad habit of trying to figure people out when what thye do makes no sense to me...so I understand where you are coming from.

as for the witch, tell me about it. I thought FOR SURE she would be here by now...but nope. Still waiting...the sooner she comes, the sooner we can try! So come on witch. 

Love the hoover comment!!!:haha:


----------



## HopingCarter

She's HERE :witch::witch::witch:...I'm sure it's her because it was enough blood to cover my liner (tmi sorry) Plus the cramps are getting worst so it's legit. 32 days post D&C. Do I necessarily need that info when tracking?
Guess it's time to see how she is. I hope not too bad. CD1


----------



## babytots

Yazzy and hoping thats great news your afs have arrived (though sorry you didn't get that miracle bfp you was hoping for Yazzy) good luck to the both of you this cycle. Hoping thats fab r.e what your hubby said. My hubby has been the same not really mentioned ttc since the misscarriage but he brought it up the other day and its so reassuring to hear them say it out loud isn't it. I was worried he wouldn't want to ttc again but I know he will do anything to see my happy. 

Mommy hope af arrives for you soon hun. 

AFM I am soooooo bored!!! Feels like every minute is a day lol. Just got to try and fill my days up to keep me busy. Working tomorrow and can get broody over a 2 week old baby, Sunday I'm taking my girls out to the toy shop and catch up with more work on the computer, monday will be spent getting everything ready for my daughters birthday and then Tuesday its her birthday and party. Wednesday I'll be testing if I can hold out that long. Should be 9dpo by opks probably 8dpo by ff. 

Wish the 2ww didn't drag so much! x


----------



## Camichelle

Thanks ladies for all the welcomes and positive thoughts. :) 

Tasha I'm so incredibly sorry for your losses. No one should have to go through that much and you are amazingly strong. 

Sounds like a fun and busy next several days Babytots. I hope that makes the time go faster. 

MommytoLBG I don't know how you held your tongue with that coworker. I don't think I would have been able to. Regardless of what she may have going on that's just so classless. 

Hoping, yay for AF finally!! 

AFM, about 9 dpo and so sick of this 2ww! I am trying to hold off on testing until after AF is due so 14-15 dpo but we'll see. :haha:

:dust: and :hugs: to everyone! Can't wait to see some BFP's!


----------



## Tasha

Firstly thank you for all the welcomes :D

Dan-o, it made me laugh about the 7dpo testing because I do the same but I tell myself every cycle that this cycle will be different, this one I wont test early :rofl: at least you're honest with yourself :haha:

Babytots, it is so rubbish that you are here again and that you've experienced another loss. Life is very unfair sometimes. I totally understand what you mean about that fear. I am glad you have a good feeling this cycle though, our intuition is usually spot on IMO. Not long until testing hun, I am sure the weekend will be busy so not many days to get trough.

Yazzy, I am glad AF has started. Try not to worry about your LP, as you say a miscarriage can certainly throw your cycle out. Wow, you have long cycles! I do too, any where between 35 days and 90. 

MommytoLBG, I didn't read about your struggles with your co-workers pregnancy but I am sorry you are finding it tough :hugs: I am with you on the TTC being emotional more than enjoyable, for a while there I couldn't even stand have sex because sex equals pregnancy which equals loss and pain, I was so scared. 

Did AF arrive?

HopingCarter, firstly well done on donating the plasma. I've had blood transfusions to save my life, so I cant donate my blood or any or the blood products but I am eternally grateful to those that do. My hubby does as a way of pay back, on our behalf. 

Yay for confirmation that you will still be TTC right after AF :happydance: I am glad AF arrived too.

Camichelle, TWW is sooooo long. Well done for holding out on the testing though :thumbup:


----------



## babytots

Thanks Camichelle your doing well to hold of testing I'd have tested by now I cave too easily. Hope your bfp is around the corner. 

Thanks Tasha I agree life is very unfair especially to those like ourselves who suffer a loss more then once :( I wish non of us were posting in this section :cry: The feeling of fear is awful isn't it. 

Yes I find women are so in tune with their bodies that intution is never far from being wrong. This baby that I lost right from the start I just couldn't bond with him/her and deep down knew that he/she wasn't coming home with me. I even blogged about it not long after getting my bfp that I would be that 1 in 4 again and a few weeks later I was right. This time I have a really good feeling. We shall see though. 

How you doing hun? x


----------



## Camichelle

Well don't give me too much credit because I caved and tested. Bfn :( I don't know for sure if I'm 9 or 10dpo since I don't temp and only have the opk to go by. Still early but feeling pretty bummed.


----------



## babytots

Hugs hun its still early days hopefully af will stay away and you get a bfp in the next few days. x


----------



## MommytoLBG

Good afternoon my ladies. :flower:

YAY Hoping!! How are you feeling? Sometimes first AF can be rough both physically and emotionally. 

babytots ~ tww is SO slow! But Wednesday will be here before you know it. Busy few days for you! Hopefully it's a bfp for you. Fx. 

Thank you to both Tasha and Camichelle. It's not an easy situation right now...but I am handling it better. A good cry to hubbie helped too. 

Camichelle ~ it's still early. Lots of women on here don't get their bfp until after AF is due. I was real late with my second daughter before it showed positive. There's still hope! 

Afm, AF did arrive. Cd 1 today. I waited Friday. Nothing. All day Saturday. Nothing. She came early this am. Fresh start.


----------



## yazzy

Here's to a fresh start Mommy.

My AF is on cd4 and it's really, really heavy! After my follow up scan the nurse did say I might get a really heavy first period, not in any pain though. I have another scan this Thursday to check how everything is looking then hopefully I can really ttc this cycle, I'm actually really excited!

Hope everyone else is ok :)


----------



## babytots

Thanks Mommy 3 more days to go! That's great af has shown fresh cycle and hopefully a lovely sticky bfp for you.

Hugs Yazzy my first af was awfully heavy :( put it down to my body having a good clean out . Hope she buggers off soon x


----------



## HopingCarter

Mommy I'm glad yours showed up too. I know it's frustrating not being able to know exactly b/c the lengths keeps changing, but I hope this is your cycle lady. 

Camichelle, it is still early. It's not over til AF shows, so you're still in this one. Are you having any symptoms at all?

Babytots FX for your bfp too. I hope your weekend went well with the girls

Afm- This was definitely the worst AF I've been through, mainly for the cramping. It was a heavy flo, but not more than my usual AFs, just the cramps were kicking my behind. Today is a lot better after spending a weekend laying down mostly. This was definitely my worst one, and to be honest I did expect it. I never had a light cycle so it was kind of meant to be. CD4 for me today so hopefully only a few more days til it's over then I can start BDing.


----------



## babytots

Thanks hoping well my weekend didn't go to plan as I got a head cold. Feeling better now though. Hugs r.e AF the cramps are a killer aren't they. Glad it is easing off now for you. Good luck with this cycle got my fingers crossed for you! x


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies how are you all doing? Sorry been cazy busy at work and had no time to post! Did a 15 hour day last week!! Welcome to the new ladies xx

Babytots - that's so cool my birthday is tomorrow so seems like your daughter shares her birthday with me! Hope she has a lovely day and enjoys her birthday xx

Afm in 2ww and done some tests as had to take antibiotic for uti and all negative so I'd say I'm out this month - hey, hoe onto next month.

Mommy glad to hear u got over ur annoyance at your co-workers insensitivity -- she sounds like she is battling her own demons in her own way & I personnally think you should never judge someone else unless you've walked in their shoes - life can be shit and fab & she sounds like she's v unhappy and clutching at anything to make her feel better xx you will get ur rainbow soon hun & in the meantime just ignore insensitive people like her xx

Anyway ladies have a good week all of u xxx


----------



## babytots

Aww happy birthday for tomorrow sunshine that's fab you share a birthday with my daughter :)

Boo to the bfn's when is af due? Really hope you get a bfp in a few day time x


----------



## HopingCarter

I don't know how old you are but_..."and many moooooore"_ lol. I wish you could've gotten a :bfp: for your birthday too! Boooooo like babytots said. I still hope your day is special.

Babytots, that sucks you got a head cold. I'm glad it's clearing up for you though, those can be the absolute worse right next to toothaches. FX for your sticky bean. Are you going to test today or tomorrow?

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## babytots

It was more like one of the 24 hour things. Catch every germ going from my tribe lol. I tested today. Faint line on an ic but after last month I don't trust them. Going to test with a better test tomorrow morning. Just need to decide which test to use. x


----------



## HopingCarter

Babytots, FX for your BFP!! Woohoo. I hope you see a darker line on the other test!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi girls!! 

Happy Birthday Sunshine and baytots daughter (yesterday)!!! :flower:

babytots ~ hope the line gets darker!!! 

Sunshine ~ thank you for the words of encouragement :hugs:

yazzy ~ hope the scan goes well tomorrow. 

camichelle and tasha ~ how are you ladies doing?

Hoping ~ thank you! I am ready for the next cycle.


----------



## MommytoLBG

I also want to post this separately...I will apologize in advance if this causes any one emotional pain, but to me it is important to remember. 

Today (here in the States) is National Pregnancy and Infant Loss Remembrance Day. :angel:

I am honoring my own little angel...and all angel babies. Every day, but today specifically. Take a moment. :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## HopingCarter

Yazzy, how was the scan?? I was just thinking about you since we're both on this AF ride right now. I'm on CD6 today, very light brown spotting so I think it's pretty much over, but it started heavy just like yours, and very crampy too!! I hope your doing better today and everything checked okay


----------



## HopingCarter

Mommy, first I just want to say thanks for that because I was not aware. I will be honoring my angel as well. I still have my U/S pics up on the entertainment center so I'll be sure to do something as soon as I get home with the hubby. I'm blessed enough to say that even though that was a gut wrenching experience, I'm glad he/she chose me to be their mommy even if it was short lived. 

How are things coming along for you today Mommy? Was your AF bad this month?


----------



## MommytoLBG

You are very welcome Hoping. We have our u/s pic as well. I have a frame for it with a little saying on it. "I carry you in my heart". We are going to hang it on our family wall. 

And although losing our baby was the most painful thing I will ever experience, I do believe it was for a reason. It changed me in ways I never thought possible. Little things are no longer taken for granted. Every day is a blessing. 

I am doing ok. AF wasn't near as bad as its been the last few. Each month it gets "more normal". So I take that as a good sign. Probably taking this month off, but will try again in November. How are you feeling?


----------



## HopingCarter

That's awesome Mommy. And I do agree, it did happen for a reason because I too have been changed in sooo many ways. Just appreciating life more and what has been done for me in this life, and not letting that small stuff worry me because that was a big thing for me before. 
Anywho, I'm doing awesome today. I actually had a chance to get up early enough and make a full breakfast for us before I headed out for work, so I'd say I'm doing excellent :smug: I'm so excited to actually put our practicing to the test! I'm going out Friday, which will be my CD8, and getting the OPKs and HPTs, so I'll be fully equipped haha. And then when my hubby gets home...take him down!! This is going to be great couple of weeks :happydance::dance::sex: Woohoo!!


----------



## Camichelle

Hello lovely ladies. 

Sunshine- :hugs: on the bfn and happy (belated) birthday! 

Babytots- so exciting that you're getting a line. Have you taken another test? 

Hoping-so glad the worst of a AF is done for you and that you can start some bd'ing soon! 

Thanks so much for posting that Mommy. I was unaware but I took some time to think about my angels. Unfortunately I never had a us pic with any of them but it's so awesome that you do. 

Love all your positive attitudes! 

AFM I had a bfn as I posted earlier 9-10dpo. I tested again 2 days later so 11-12dpo and still bfn so I'm sure I'm out for this month. AF is due Friday then onto a new cycle! 

:dust: to all!


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies just popping in quickly (supposed to be working) and will reply properly later. I think I'm out this cycle the i.c's still are showing faint lines but other tests look like bfns. I hate this :( Should have been 16 weeks this week and having a private scan to check on baby and find out the sex. The least my body could do is give me a bfp with a sticky baby :( Sorry pity party over. 

Shall catch up soon xxx


----------



## HopingCarter

Camichelle, :hugs: I know you're counting yourself out but I'm going to believe that you have a sticky in there until the :witch: shows!! 

Same for you babytots, you're not out of this one yet. I know some women don't want to get their hopes up but I say on hold to hope until that witch with a B makes an appearance. Although I definitely understand where you're coming from b/c I would've been 17 weeks yesterday, so I understand exactly how you feel about your body..

Now I'm gonna need someone to do the same thing for me when I go crazy in the 2ww lmao!!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Good morning ladies!

Hoping ~ so happy for you and the awesome days you are having! Keep going girl! :happydance:

Camichelle ~ its still early, so don't give up hope until af arrives. 

babytots ~ oh hun sorry for the bfns...i don't have any experience with i.c.'s so not sure how they normally react when testing. no losing hope until af arrives though...its still possible. 

And I know how you are feeling about the scan and how far long you would be, as well as the hopes of getting the bfp. Each month sometimes feelsl like a cruel joke, but I am holding on to hope that I (we all) will get our bfps VERY soon!! 

Head up, chin up. Hugs to you sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hoping ~ we will be here for you to do the same girl! :haha:


----------



## yazzy

Hey ladies!
Thank you for the thoughts, I had my scan today and my period has cleared everything out and all looks good again. For me personally I have to look forward, so I'm really pleased and excited to move forward. 
Hoping - I am cd8 today so we are at similar stages! I don't expect to O for ages yet though!

On another note, the nurse today is a friend of my husbands, so started chatting and she said as soon as I find out I'm pregnant again to take 75mg aspirin a day so I will try this.

Mommy - yes I spent time yesterday thinking of my 2 little angels and all the others lost too soon.

I have read everyone's updates and sorry to hear about the fading line babytots.


----------



## Tasha

Sorry I've not been replying, I've been reading but I am ill and have no energy really. 

Babytots, I usually know too. Other people don't get that, I am sad you have to. I am sorry about the crappy IC's but it could still turn + if the IC's are more sensitive than the others. How many dpo's now? 

The I should be... are sooooooo hard. Don't apologise for feeling sad, this journey is crappy sometimes :hugs:

Thank you for the CB link, I have been accepted on the study.

I am sorry about the BFN Camichelle :hugs: Is AF due today?


MommytoLBG, I am glad that you saw AF as a fresh start, very positive way to look at it. 

It was International Babyloss Awareness day, so all round the world was lighting candles for our babies <3 Did you all see that Niagara Falls lit up pnk and blue for it? I thought that was a nice touch from them.

Yazzy, starting to TTC again is exciting :D

HopingCarter, Sorry AF was awful :hugs: 

Wow Sunshine, 15 hours is just crazy. Happy belated birthday, did you have a nice day?

Sorry if I missed anyone/thing. How are you all?


----------



## Tasha

Dan-o, how are you?


----------



## babytots

Thanks ladies this journey is so hard at times. 

Hoping got my fingers crossed tightly for you this cycle!!! Big hugs to you too. Its really heartbreaking when you think of how many weeks you should be :(

Yazzy glad the scan went well hun I really hope your sticky bfp isn't too far away for you :)

CaMichelle so sorry you got a bfn :hugs: hope af stays away.

Mommy I really hope we all get our sticky bfps too. Just wish it didn't take so long :( Wouldn't mind so much if I had short cycles but mine are longer then the norm. 

Tasha I think I'm 11dpo today. Still getting faint lines on the i.c tests but frer looked bfn (thought I could see a line but I think its my mind playing tricks on me seeing something I want to see iykwim). Af due tomorrow or if going by when ff thinks I ovulated she will come Sunday/Monday. 

I agree the I should have beens are so hard to deal with least of all because I have friends due around the same time so its a constant reminder.

I saw the photo of niagra falls (I'm sure it was you that posted it on fb am I right?) it was gorgeous wasn't it. I had to light my candles a little bit later then planned as I fell asleep when I put DS2 to bed. 

Hows your cycle going what cd are you on now hun? 

Dan-o hope you are doing ok? Hows the spotting now?x


----------



## babytots

p.s Thats great you have got on the trials. I've not heard anything yet and thats now 3 people who I know have applied at the same time as me and got accepted. Was hoping to go on it to give me something positive to focus on. Even emailed them on the email address I was contacted on last time I applied with no reply :cry: x


----------



## Tasha

There is still time then, I will keep my fingers so tightly crossed hun :hugs:

It is soooooo tough watching others who are due around the same time, you are happy for them but wish it was you too :hugs:

It was me, yes. 

It was 7pm some where when you lit it.

I am CD 15 so will (hopefully) ovulate in three to six days time.


----------



## Tasha

Did you get any reply hun? I got a text shortly after it (and then they rang me yesterday), saying they wold ring me soon. Maybe use the stuff on that link instead x


----------



## dan-o

Cd 1 for me. 10 day LP so not too bad. Yuck tho. My first proper bfn cycle this year. Hubby is astounded lol :haha: disappointing not to fall pregnant again right away this time, but also nice to have broken the pregnancy/miscarriage back to back cycle! Been a tough year so far!


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: Dan-o. It must of been emotional. I think sometimes a cycle can do us the world of good (I speak from experience as for a while I couldnt break a +/miscarriage/new cycle, +).


----------



## babytots

Thanks Tasha keep going to the loo to see if af has arrived. Thought for sure she had when I took the girls to dance class and legged it to the shop to get some pads and she hasn't appeared. Annoying thing is I have got so many symptoms its unreal and I never usually symptom spot in the 2ww. First one being sore boobs when ds2 cuddles me they hurt, the 2nd being tiredness past 2 nights I have fallen asleep early evening when usually I'm wide awake and 3rd being cramps. But I know its wishful thinking. 

Good luck with this cycle got my fingers tightly crossed for you! No not heard anything back relating to the trial but did use the contact form on clearblues website to see if they could tell me anything. Got a generic reply back on how they have lots of applicants and I need to be patient etc etc. Just find it frustrating that those who I linked the trials to have heard back but not me *stamps feet*

Hugs Dan-o really hope that this cycle is the one you get your sticky bfp. x


----------



## Camichelle

The :witch: got me this morning. Ugggggg. Bummed but not surprised. Onto the next cycle. 

How is everyone? 

I really hope we all get our BFP's soon! You all deserve it sooooo much!


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: babytots, symptoms are confusing. Are you still having them now?

Camichelle, I am sorry hun :hugs: 

Lots of you are starting your cycles together, I don't know why but to me that feels positive, like you are going to get your BFP's, sticky rainbows and bring home babies together. :happydance:

AFM - I had a dream last night, I had a bring home baby girl. My dreams often come true (like when I was pregnant with Honey I dreamt about burying a baby girl despite not officially knowing the gender and being convinced that she was a he), so hopefully it is a sign as I am ovulating. The frustrating thing is, I remember loving her name and it being one I had never considered before but I cant remember what it was :dohh::haha:

How is everyone?


----------



## HopingCarter

Hi Tasha! I'm doing well this morning. If your dreams normally come true then I want to say congrats in advance. You deserve to bring that baby girl home!! I have everything crossed that this will be that cycle :dust:
Camichelle, Sorry about AF showing up. I hope you get your sticky this cycle.

AFM-- CD10! That means another BD happens tonight. Friday's session just left me wondering because it seemed like the :spermy: had leaked out after I finally got up?? That's never happened even when he released in me after I was pregnant (sorry TMI) I'm just glad we are BDing so frequently because I was pretty bummed, and he sure as hell didn't know because he felt like he left it in there long enough lol..oh well
DING DING DING...Round 2


----------



## Tasha

They don't always come true but vivid ones like that seem to. I wrote on here the night I conceived Riley Rae (she was born sleeping), that I had a weird dream where I was watching the sperm travel through my body and ending in fertilisation. It clearly came true :haha:

Try not to worry, even if some leaked out, some will of stayed. Have you thought about soft cups? Good luck.


----------



## HopingCarter

I have thought about the soft cups before but only when I'm reading on here. I haven't officially looked it up so I don't know know what they actually are I just know what they are for. I'm gonna do my research on them and see. As long as I can fit it into our budget I was gonna try them out because a lady on another thread I post on was saying how awesome they were so I'm convinced, even if I'm not 100% knowledgeable yet lol...


----------



## Tasha

They are not expensive, around £3/4 and you can disposable or reusable. I've not used them but may consider it, if this isn't my cycle.


----------



## yazzy

Hey girls,

Hope everyone is doing well?
I'm having a bit of a down day...my best friend fell pregnant 3 weeks after me and I'm so pleased for her but it's also a bit of a kick when I hear how tired etc she is now...I think I should be feeling all these symptoms yet I'm just waiting to try again.
Sorry for the moan :(

I'm cd11 today but not worried about bd'ing at the right time yet as I O really late so have another 19 days to wait! 

Good luck everyone who is ttc this cycle!!


----------



## babytots

So sorry af got you Camichelle :hugs: good luck with this cycke. 

They sure are Tasha. Yes still have sore boobs, still feel shattered and nausea in waves today but not as bad as it was yesterday. So hard not to feel hopeful but don't want to set myself up for a fall if af does come. Which she hasn't yet. Just wish she would get a move on. Will be testing Tuesday morning if she doesn't show was going to tomorrow but got a client booked in and would be in a foul mood if it was a bfn and wouldn't be able to focus. Just hope af doesn't turn up whilst I'm working. 

Aww really hope that your dream comes true hun. I always have dreams that tend to come true. Get the sense of deja vue so often its unreal. I hope your subconscious lets you remember the name! 

Hoping good luck with this cycle don't worry about any leakages. The sperm use it to help transport them to where they need to be so they would have been long gone swimming up to your womb and anything that leaks is usually spermless. I know for me some days it seems like my cervix sucks it right up and I get no leaks til the next morning other days it comes out quite quickly after doing the dtd. Sorry for the tmi lol!! 

Hugs Yazzy its so hard isn't it. When you want to be happy for them but it feels like a kick in the teeth. I'm sick of seeing pregnancy announcements now even celebrities are at it. Be our turn soon hun I'm sure. Hope ovulation comes round quickly for you. My cycles are long too and its a bummer having to sit twiddling your thumbs waiting for it to happen. 

AFM nothing to report had a lovely day at the cinema and pizza hut with hubby and the kids and came home to shit that I didn't need so not in a great mood and just want af to hurry up so I can move on and look forward. x


----------



## babytots

Af got me tonight. To top it off I have a cold :(

Now the long wait to ov begins again x


----------



## Tasha

So sorry :hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Sorry to hear AF came babytots. I understand the long wait until Ov but I'm wishing you the best of luck for this new cycle.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Morning girls. 

Sorry babytots...

yazzy how are you feeling?? I know every time I hear a baby announement, I am bummed for a few days. Hardest right now dealing with my co-workers pregnancy...hugs to you. :hugs:

Hi to the rest of you :hi:


----------



## HopingCarter

So sorry about AF babytots!! I thought for sure you had a sticky. FX for this cycle!!

Mommy, it does sting a little bit every time you hear the announcements. It even hurt being at mom's this past weekend and seeing my newly born nephews (2 months and 3 weeks)! I just kept saying to myself I would've been 18 weeks Wednesday. Since this is the first time we're actually TTC (the first time it happened so quick) I don't know how I'm going to be if I get another AF next cycle, but I do know that I have to stay faithful to the plan. I was so hurt I wanted to walk out and give up on doing it all. I'm the oldest out of all of my siblings, and every single one of them has at least one child (the youngest sibling being only 17) so it gets really hard for me knowing that :cry: 
I just wish us all the best luck on this journey and loads and loads of :dust: and I know we will get our BFPs soon. 
In good news, today is CD12 so BDing we will be

Okay I'm doing rambling :coffee: Good Morning everyone :hi:


----------



## babytots

Thanks ladies. Feeling more positive today and even though it sucks having to wait so long for ov I'm going to make sure we catch that egg. August baby here we come. 

Tasha heard back from clearblue well they left me a voicemail as I was working and typically I can't get in touch with them now. Hopefully try again tomorrow and see if someone picks up. x


----------



## yazzy

Mommy - I'm doing ok today thanks. Feeling brighter about everything again now and will try to relax this cycle but will still be ttc at the right time.
It is hard when you hear colleagues etc falling pregnant. I'm glad I'm self employed and don't have that to deal with! 

Hoping - I understand that frustration and pain when there are new babies in your family etc. it will be your turn soon and your baby will be so special and wanted :)

Hope everyone else is doing ok!


----------



## Tasha

Girls!!!! Where are you all? It's gone so quiet. How are you all?


----------



## yazzy

I'm still here, all ok. How are you?
Just waiting to O so no news here yet!


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi. I'm here too. Nothing much going on. O day was Saturday (or Sunday) but we didn't bd for baby. So it will definitely be another month for us.


----------



## Camichelle

I'm here too but so bummed. I was in a car accident yesterday (not my fault) and totaled my car. I'm very sore and having a lot of back pain and just my luck I should O this week but too sore to do much b'ding. Uggggg such bad timing!


----------



## yazzy

Oh no sorry to hear that Camichelle, glad you got out ok.

Think my O is going to be around cd30 grrr hate waiting so long!


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies I've meen MIA whilst visiting my inlaws. Hope your all doing ok. Will try and catch up properly at some point. 

Nothing much to report here cd12 and another 10 days to wait til ov. x


----------



## dan-o

All quiet here as well. Fertile window has come and gone already. No opks or anything this month, just BDed whenever. Af due next weekend-ish. :flower:

Camichelle, so sorry to hear about your accident :hugs:


----------



## Tasha

Camichelle how are you doing? 

Fingers crossed for you dano.

Babytots hope you're enjoying the visit.

How's every one?

I'm due af today/tomorrow. Not tested yet, can tell I'm not preg x


----------



## dan-o

Oooh hoping you are wrong Tasha, and there's a suprise bfp waiting for you xx


----------



## yazzy

Well bit of an update girls as I'll be taking a break from the site until the New Year.
As you know I had my 'miscarriage' and so called period after that. All cleared by hospital etc. Yesterday I got admitted to hospital with severe stomach pain and bleeding, emergency surgery this morning for an ectopic!! Lost a tube and needed a blood transfusion but recovering well and so pleased I could see my daughter today. 

What a weekend! Taking a break from ttc til maybe early next year while I have some much needed me time.

Good luck girls, wishing you all a sticky bean soon.


----------



## dan-o

Oh gosh you poor thing!! Can't believe this got missed, you must be furious! 
Thank goodness you are ok (or as ok as possible given what's just happened)
Wishing you a speedy recovery :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine14

HI all, sorry I haven't been around for a while had my birthday, then my sister came to visit from New Zealand (I hadn't seen her for 9 years) then away fro the weekend for a 40th party, then my little fella was 8 on 25th October and just spent yesterday hosting a birthay party for 14 kiddies - completely had enouhg of paries, organising and running around like a nutter!.

Camichelle so sorry to hear about your car crash!! - glad you got out in one piece & hope ur feeling better - did u manage to get some bding in in the end?

Yazzy OMG! u poor thing - my sister had a similiar situation rushed to hospital with leeding & pain & they had to take a tube - her situation sounds a bit like urs in that they didn't diagnose it & then it became life threatening - she was really pissed off with the hospital as well as they clearly failed to check her over properly! She went onto have a final healthy baby with the one tube so fingers xd for u when u r ready physically & mentally to start ttc again - good luck anyways hun.

Mommy how r u doing? R u ttc at the moment or holding off still? Hope ur well babe xx

Babytots how r u hun? Hope all good with u x just fyi I got approved fro the CB trial earlier this year & then before I got started they paused it - they came back recently an said I coud start again but only for 1 month (!!!**!!) I was like wtf there seemed to be nopoint doing it for one month I might as well just go and buy their product for one month so I declined - I don't know if it was something to do with my age as I turned 43 recently!? I'm notsure if other women have had the same experience all seems a bit odd ........ anyway hope ur well x

Hoping & Dano - how are you both doing?

Sorry if I have missed anyone x

Afm cd 16 today I think I o'd on cd 14 & got 3 bd's in every second day befoe that so have reasonable chance this month -- but I'm feeling a bit bad as I have been working really long hours recently & have a serious addiction to coffee at the moment so feeling very guilty that that will stop my chances! Sigh .... will probably have to do a detox to try to get off it! Anyway hope all u ladies are well xx


----------



## Tasha

Yazzy I am so sorry, that sounds so traumatic :hugs:

Sunshine, that sounds so busy. Fingers crossed for you as plenty of people get pregnant drinking caffine (and worse).

Dan-o when will you start testing?

How's everyone else?

AFM, AF didn't show over the weekend, I was crampy this morning so thought af would arrive but it never. So now 1/2 days late. I get achey calf muscles as a pre AF symptom and have them, but I went to London today and the science museum, harrods etc in high heels, so I don't know if the ache is pre AF or that. I guess I will see what happens tomorrow and buy a test if need be.


----------



## Tasha

How are you all?

I tested
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 1


----------



## dan-o

Knew it!! Congrats Tasha, your turn for your rainbow now, have a good feeling xxx


----------



## Tasha

Thank you Dan-o, I hope so and I hope you all join me with the BFP's soon. When will you test?


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi girls!

Congrats Tasha!!! H&H 9 months. Fx this is your rainbow! 

Yazzy ~ I am so sorry for all that you have been through. Take the time you need and recover. 

Camichelle ~ hope you are feeling better after your accident?

Sunshine ~ busy time for you!! Wow. I myself am addicted to coffee at the moment as well...fx this is your bfp month!

Hi dan-o! Hi Hoping! Hi babytots!

Afm...nothing going on. af due again saturday. We haven't ttc yet...so no bfp for me this month.


----------



## yazzy

Thank you ladies! It means a lot. I'm home and recovering now, it's taking my little girl a while to adjust as she knows she can't just jump in for a cuddle and I can't pick her up :(
Feeling positive for trying again in the New Year, have been told my fertility shouldn't be affected as my other ovary nav tube looks good and healthy, so onwards and upwards :)

And Tasha woo hoo congrats!!!


----------



## dan-o

Tasha said:


> Thank you Dan-o, I hope so and I hope you all join me with the BFP's soon. When will you test?

Soon probably, but I'm only 6 or 7dpo today, so should wait at least 3+ more days really. I never ever learn :haha:

Spotting again despite taking cyclogest this month tho, not sure why. I've had this constantly since my last D&C, not sure if related or not really :shrug:


----------



## Tasha

:rofl: I know you like to test early, so that is why I asked. :haha: I will keep everything crossed. Is your GP helpful? I don't know a lot about d&c's as I've not had one but maybe a chat with them and even ask about progesterone testing at 7dpo?


----------



## Tasha

MommytoLBG when do you TTC again?

Yazzy, jut huge hugs. A new year and a new beginning.


----------



## dan-o

Tasha said:


> :rofl: I know you like to test early, so that is why I asked. :haha: I will keep everything crossed. Is your GP helpful? I don't know a lot about d&c's as I've not had one but maybe a chat with them and even ask about progesterone testing at 7dpo?

Ha ha thanks luvvie!! Yeah I will go along and ask for a gyne referral I guess (if no bfp) I've had 3 full cycles of random spotting now. I thought the cyclogest may stop it but nope!


----------



## Camichelle

Oh yazzy! That's horrible! So glad you're okay! 

Congrats Tasha! H&H 9 months. 

I'm doing better from my car accident. Still pretty sore though. Managed to get in 2 nights of bd'ing so hoping it was enough. 1dpo for me.


----------



## dan-o

8dpo today, so close to testing territory!! Still spotting despite the cyclogest. Had horrible PMT symptoms yesterday but today I feel fine. No cramps tho, which usually means not pregnant..


----------



## babytots

Tasha congrats on your bfp hun I really hope it's your rainbow baby. How are you feeling?

Dan-o sorry to hear you are spotting again I really hope it doesn't effect a potential baby from implanting. I agree about seeing someone about it if no bfp this month. Fingers crosse for you that you get you sticky bfp though. When do you plan on testing?

Yazzy- big hugs hun I'm so sorry to hear you have had an ectopic thinking of you. Hope the time away from ttc helps and it's great you are feeling positive about the new year. Don't be a stranger please do keep posing here and keep us updated on how you are doing.

Mommy hope af arrives on time for you. When do you think you will start ttc again?

Camichelle sorry to hear you was in a car accident I hope your recovering ok? Have you ov'd yet?

Sunshine sounds like you have had a busy month too. Good heck with your 2ww! Clearblue did the same with me too when I applied in June it was for 3 months I think but then I got my bfp so sent the kit back. This time it's for a month. 

Think I've caught up with everyone now.

Afm positive opk today earlier then normal usually it's not til cd20 which is 3 days away. Hopefully get to dtd tonight and tomorrow. DH is back at work Saturday so not sure if I'll be able to persuade him into dtd again.

Really hoping for an August baby! X


----------



## babytots

Excuse my typos on my phone and my connection is really crap at the moment. X


----------



## dan-o

Well I caved tonight at 8dpo. That's pretty good for me lol. 
Squinter in gallery, will dutifully poas again tomorrow morning lol :dohh:

Good luck babytots, hope you catch that rainbow egg!!


----------



## yazzy

Thanks babytots. I will keep checking in on everyone and see how you are all doing.

I'll be waiting for my first AF and hoping this arrives just before Christmas (after an ectopic they say 6-10 weeks for AF) then I'll happily get back to ttc.


----------



## sil

Ladies, mind if I join in? I am currently 1dpo today! I'm so excited to have my first ovulation happen so quickly after I lost my sweet baby (5w6d miscarriage). I still find myself longing for what would have been, but at the same time ovulation was so exciting that for the first time in awhile it has me looking forward to the future again with a beautiful rainbow baby.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## babytots

Dan-o I'm so happy for you and its fab that you get to join Tasha and can support each other. I have everything crossed for you both. Hopefully I will catch that egg and get a nice bfp in 2 weeks time too. 

Yazzy hope af doesn't keep you waiting too long then :) A christmas bfp would be lovely wouldn't it. 

Sil of course you can join us hun. I'm so sorry for your loss but thats great you have ovulated we can hold hands together. This is my 3rd cycle after losing my baby in August and I will probably ovulate today or tomorrow. x


----------



## Camichelle

Dan-I how exciting! Can't wait to see a pic! 

Welcome Sil! Sorry for your loss but yeah for O! 

I'm feeling better as far as my cuts and bruising from the accident but having a lot of back pain. Uggggg. I'm 4dpo so into the TWW though .....so fx'd!


----------



## babytots

Good luck on your 2ww hun hope you get your bfp! Glad you are doing a bit better.

Afm neg opk yesterday which I'm surprised about as usually get 2 days of positive opks. This one is the day before yesterday's it's definately positive isn't it? X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sil

Thanks so much for letting me join ladies :)
Babytots, that opk looks so close to being positive. Once mine goes negative it goes from very dark to very light. Could your urine be too diluted etc? I actually never got a positive opk with fmu I always had to use smu or afternoon urine. Maybe try again just to be sure.


----------



## babytots

Thanks sil this one is definately positive. The one I did yesterday was negative so I'm guessing I have ov'd just find it strange that a) I've ovulated early then usual and b) I only have one positive opk as opposed to 2. 

Looks like I am now on the 2ww yay! Going to drag so much! x


----------



## sil

Babytots oops! I read your origional post wrong and looked at your opk upside down! You are right that is a definite positive :) welcome to the tww!! You and I are very close in our cycles maybe we can be testing buddies. When do you usually test?


----------



## babytots

Lol thats ok. I'm going to try and hold of testing til 9/10dpo if I can. When do you plan on testing hun? x


----------



## sil

I'm 2dpo today and am hoping to hold out until 10dpo, but I'm never able to make it that far haha. I have a bunch of internet cheapies ready, so we'll see. With my last pregnancy (that ended in MC at 5w6d) I didn't get my BFP until 12 dpo and I was convinced I was out, so I have to keep reminding myself to keep my hopes up even as I get closer to AF.


----------



## babytots

Lol you sound as bad as me. I have a bunch of i.c' s too but I'm going to do my best not to test early as I was so disappointed last month when I tested early and wasted my frers lol. x


----------



## yazzy

Thanks babytots a Christmas or January bfp would be an amazing way to start the year. I think because I know I have to wait until after my first AF I'm actually quite chilled about it. Plus I'm pretty tender after surgery because I had so much blood lost they had to wash out my whole abdomen, yuk! So I don't even want to think about ttc yet lol!

Welcome sil! I'm taking a back seat on here because my miscarriage turned into a ruptured ectopic last week. I am however cheering everyone on from the sidelines and will be actively joining back in the New Year.


----------



## babytots

Ouch sounds painful Yazzy :hugs: hope the tenderness calms down soon. 

Feeling sad tonight. Another friend has found out she is expecting a girl. I'm happy for her of course but even 5 years on I struggle to hear news on girl pregnancies. She is due a few months after I was. I would have been 20 weeks this week too :( 

Have a feeling I am in this ttcal journey for the long haul too. Hopefully my positivity will return during the 2ww. 

Tasha hope your doing ok hun x


----------



## Tasha

Thanks babytots. I'm a bit all over the place, think I'm fine and then I start crying again.

Fingers crossed for those of you in the tww and for dano too x


----------



## dan-o

Sending massive massive :hug: Tasha xxxx :hugs:


----------



## sil

Yazzy I'm so sorry :( That sounds scary. I'm glad that you are doing okay all things considered. Fingers are crossed for you in the new year! I hope that you are able to recover and feel better soon


----------



## babytots

Big hugs Tasha you have been in my thoughts. I really wish things had worked out differently for you. You don't deserve this pain again.

No dtd last night so hoping we have done enough. Not feeling hopeful about this cycle though x


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies hope ur all well xx 

Tasha so sorry to read you are waiting to miscarry - is there no chance hun?

Babytots fingers crossed for u this cycle - hopefully u did enough xx 

Yazzy hope ur break from ttc goes ok and u get lots of tlc xx

Mommy hope ur well.

Dan-o and Sil hoe ur well xx

I'm 9dpo & bfn - got a rotten cold from my honey so generally feeling like crap ..... I think I'm in it for the long haul too babytots! Managed to get an appointment with the recurring mc clinic in December so maybe that will give me some tips - they will prob just say my eggs r too old......

Anyways big hugs to u Tasha - thinking of u xx


----------



## Camichelle

So sorry Tasha. :(
You don't deserve this. Sending you lots of hugs. :hug:


----------



## babytots

Hi Sunshine sorry you got a bfn hun hopefully its just too early. Sorry to hear you atre feeling unwell get better soon! Thats great you have got an appointment at the rcm clinic hope you are able to get some answers. 

3dpo only 7 more days to go til I test (or 6 if I get too impatient lol). Really not feeling it this month but then again last month I was so sure I'd get my bfp so maybe its my sub concious stopping me from getting my hopes up again.x


----------



## sil

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well. I am 5 dpo today and starting to get anxious to test. I've always been bad at waiting but I'm going to try to hold out until at least 10 dpo.


----------



## Tasha

Fingers crossed for you sunshine, Sil and babytots.

I hope the rest of you girls are doing okay?


----------



## babytots

Good luck with waiting sil I'm one day behind you and determined not to cave early. 

Thanks Tasha. I'm not too bad stressing out over money and work lol. Hope you are doing ok. x


----------



## sil

Well, I knew it would happen. I caved. I tested at 7 dpo today even though I know almost nobody gets a BFP at 7 dpo. Of course it was negative. I'm going to try my best to hold out until 10 dpo to take the next test.


----------



## babytots

Hugs sil your as bad as me I often test at 7dpo. 4 days til I test though I may cave and test on Saturday at 8dpo. x


----------



## Camichelle

7dpo is very early for a hpt Sil but I know it's still so disappointing to see a negative test. I've been pretty bummed this week. Went to doc on Monday due to horrible back pain post car accident, she wanted to do X-ray but I told her there was chance I could be pregnant. She did a qualitative blood test and it was negative. :( 
Was 7dpo so I'm hoping was still too early and I elected to wait on the X-ray. I'm going to test Friday which will be 11dpo but I'm feeling pretty doubtful because of the negative blood test.


----------



## babytots

Hugs Camichelle it was probably too early for a blood test to pick up on hcg anything lower then 10 is classed as negative I think and at that stage you probably won't have more then 10 in your system. Don't lose hope. 

Hope your back pain eases up soon for you hun. 

I'm 6dpo today the days are starting to drag now wish Saturday would hurry up! Still not hopeful I'll get a bfp this cycle though had a dream a couple of nights ago that I did. x


----------



## sil

8 dpo today and struggling not to test again. I really want to make it to Saturday at 10 dpo to test. 

babytots, we'll be testing on the same day. Come on BFP!

Camichelle, implantation often doesn't occur until 7-10 dpo so it's still very very possible you can be pregnant. With my loss I didn't get my bfp until 12 dpo so you never know. You'll have to let us know how testing goes tomorrow. My fingers are crossed for you


----------



## babytots

Fingers crossed for us both sil. I'm not counting on getting a bfp as 8dpo is way too early but I tend to get faint lines around 8/9dpo so here's hoping something shows. 

Good luck for testing tomorrow Camichelle. 

Hope everyone else is well. x


----------



## Camichelle

Thanks ladies! I'm still trying to be hopeful but I'm not really feeling it this month so I'm expecting a negative. If negative in the morning I'll go for X-ray's tomorrow afternoon and hopefully at least figure out what's wrong with my back. Good luck to everyone testing soon! 
:dust:


----------



## Tasha

Good luck to you all testing x

I've got the hospital this morning and I'm so anxiousx


----------



## Sunshine14

How did the hospital go Tasha? What did they say hun? THinking of u x

Camichelle sorry to hear ur back is still causing pain - I wish yu a speddy recovery and fingers xd for a bfp for u hun - u deserve some good news!!

Babytots & Sil good luck for the testing tomorrow -- fingers xd for u both xx

Afm - sick all week with flu & to top it all got af yesterday so stuck in pj's and feeling pretty crap - does seem like this ttc when ur older is just pretty crap & at 43 I'm starting to wonder whether it really is just too late for me -- sigh - sorry ladies I'm usually very optimistic about ttc but I'm really just wondering whether my eggs are just too old now ............


----------



## Camichelle

Start of a BFP???

https://i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r579/goofygirl812/E8C808B7-B24E-4013-9CB2-650E3BCB5397_zpskb7h0ops.jpg


----------



## dan-o

Omg yes yes yes!!!!


----------



## dan-o

Tasha said:


> Good luck to you all testing x
> 
> I've got the hospital this morning and I'm so anxiousx

Oh Tasha hun. I'm guessing by your signature it did not go well, I'm so so sorry. It's just so unfair. I don't know what to say. Massive :hug: to you xxx


----------



## sil

Tasha, good luck at the hospital today hun. Hang in there, we are all here for you

Camichelle, YES!!! That is a DEFINITE bfp right there! I bet it'll be even darker tomorrow. So excited for you :)

Sunshine, feel better soon :( It always stinks to not be feeling well. Try not to be too down. I know it can be hard, especially when you aren't feeling well. Also, 43 is not too late! Hang in there and we are all rooting for you to feel better and get that bfp
Tomorrow morning is my big 10dpo testing day!


----------



## babytots

Hugs sunshine so sorry af got you especially when your feeling so ill. Don't lose hope though your still a spring chicken lots of wen have babies in their forties these days.hope you feel better soon.

Camichelle yes that is so a bfp!! Fingers are crossed for you.

Dan-o I have Tasha on fb I'll wait for her to come on but it wasn't bad news.

Afm I caved and tested at 8dpo *slaps wrists* looks like a bfn. Will see what tomorra tests brin only got cheapy tests to use ordering some frer's later though :) 

Picked up an Xmas ornament today with the words believe on hoping it brings me luck x


----------



## babytots

Good luck sil!!! Praying for bfp's for us both x


----------



## Tasha

Camichelle, yes!!! Def a bfp :dance:

Dano, I haven't got around to changing my sig from last week yet. Perfectly round, symmetrical, gestational sac, a yolk sac and a tiny fetal pole. All the right size. Didn't see a hb but that's fine as I'm only 5+5/6 which is early any way but didn't see RR's until almost seven weeks. She said it looks great :)

Hugs sunshine.

Fingers crossed for you babytots and Sil xx


----------



## Camichelle

Tasha that is amazing news!!!!!! So glad everything is looking good! 

:hug: sunshine. 

Good luck baby tots and sil!!! Hoping to see some more BFP's! 

AFM I think I'm still in shock. Good thing I didn't go through with back X-ray! Now I just wish I could fast forward and be past first trimester since I never seem to make it that far! Praying this is my rainbow!


----------



## babytots

Tasha I can't tell you how happy I was to see your update this lol rainbow is here for keeps I can feel it in my bones.

Camichelle I can imagine you are feeling allsorts of emotions right now and here was you thinking you were out this cycle. Really hope this is your sticky rainbow baby. How many dpo are you now? Is there anything hospital can do for your back without the need to x-ray? X


----------



## Camichelle

I really was thinking I was out. I don't temp and this month ran out of opk's before I got my peak but based on when I got my first fertile day (flashing smiley on cb digi) I estimate I'm 10-11 dpo. It was 6-7 dpo when I got neg qualitative blood test but the next day so 7-8dpo I had some weird slight cramping. Maybe implantation? I know it's faint so now I'm frantically looking at other pics of positive hpt's at 10-11 dpo to see if the faintness is normal. It seems to be. Scared to get excited because I really thought I'd get my rainbow last time but I'm really hopeful and am going to try to relax and not stress.

I'm really not sure about what's going to happen with my back now though. I've stopped all meds so today was excruciating but knowing that I'm dealing with the pain for such a good reason helps! I'll test again over the weekend to make sure line is darker and then call doc Monday.


----------



## Tasha

Thank you Leigh. I really hope you're right and that we all get sticky bring home babies soon.

Camichelle, it's no wonder you're all over the past. Maybe ask the Dr if an Mri is suitable?


----------



## dan-o

Tasha said:


> Camichelle, yes!!! Def a bfp :dance:
> 
> Dano, I haven't got around to changing my sig from last week yet. Perfectly round, symmetrical, gestational sac, a yolk sac and a tiny fetal pole. All the right size. Didn't see a hb but that's fine as I'm only 5+5/6 which is early any way but didn't see RR's until almost seven weeks. She said it looks great :)
> 
> Hugs sunshine.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you babytots and Sil xx

Oh Tasha I'm so relieved for you. Such amazing lovely news! :cloud9:

I did have a feeling they were wrong, I've seen a lot of gestational sacs (human and canine!) and it just didn't fit the criteria 100% for me iykwim!
I've never seen HB before 6+1 in any of mine, not even my rainbows. 

I've got a chat with consultant about something that came up with our last loss on the 25th and they are scanning me too, I'll only be 5+6 as well! I expect to see exactly the same as you, all being well!


----------



## dan-o

Cami, have you tested again? Sorry your back is bad, sounds awful. Must be especially bad if you've just had to stop pain meds cold turkey as well. Ugh. The things we have to go through to have our babies!! 

Babytots any tests today yet?????


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies thank you all for ur kind words xx babytots not sure about a spring chicken but feeling a bit more positive now! - I'm going to go and buy loads of coq10 and see if that will make a difference with my eggs ..... what really cheered me up no end was hearing ur news Tasha that is fab - how can they say ur waiting to mc & then everything be great next week?? - really they shud be a bit more cautious abut what they say! But I'm just delighted for u - fingers xd u get to hear the bh on the 28th xx

Camichelle u must have had some sixth sense not to have that x-ray - that defo looks like a bfp -- congratulsations hun -- I had a bfp on 11dpo that was as light as that & then just got darker and darker as the days went on xx happy & healthy 9 months hun - r u going to test again today?

Babytots & Sil r u both testing today? Babydust & Fingers xd for u ladies xxxx

Dano how r u doing? Mommy have u started ttc again yet hun? How u doing?

Sorry if I missed anyone xx


----------



## sil

Bfn for me this morning at 10 dpo :( I will test again tomorrow. Any luck babytots?? Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## dan-o

Ugh sorry for the bfn sil:( still a day or two for that to change hopefully!


----------



## dan-o

Sunshine, I was going to try c0q10 as my losses this year are all pointing towards egg quality. Didn't get round to it yet. I've heard it can tip the balance in some ladies! How old are you again?


----------



## babytots

Hugs for the bfn sil.

Sunshine I hope the c0q10 helps glad to hear your feeling more positive.

Tasha I hope so too!

Well I tested this morning faint lines on both but being cheapy tests can't trust them. Happens that my clearblue trial pack arrived and I couldn't resist using one of the hpts. Only gone and got another line omg omg omg wasn't expecting it at all will upload a pic in a sec. I'm shaking lol!! X


----------



## babytots

It's so faint but it's there irl x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Camichelle

I see it Babytots!!!! Woohoo!!!

Sorry for bfn Sil but there's definitely still time. 

I did test again this morning. Was gonna wait 48 hours but couldn't resist the urge to poas. Was hoping it would be a lot darker but it was only slightly darker. Now I'm going to be obsessing over progression! Lol
I'll post a pic shortly. 

I will inquire about the MRI when I call doc. Thanks!


----------



## Camichelle

What do you think? Is there progression?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## dan-o

Yes definitely! :yipee: The old one has been sat for a day too, so it will be darker than it was yesterday!


----------



## babytots

Thanks Camichelle your tests have definately progressed :) x


----------



## sil

Im so excited for everyone getting positives! I wanted to make positive i was bfn before going to have dinner and a drink with DH tonight and the test showed this. What do you think? Does anyone see anything?

https://i62.tinypic.com/2dbne6b.jpg
https://i57.tinypic.com/2a7g95v.jpg


----------



## babytots

I see it on the second photo hun but if it was after the time limit it's hard to say if it's a bfp or an Evap. I really hope it's re former and not the latter x


----------



## babytots

Infact looking closely I see it on the first too x


----------



## sil

Thanks babytots, I took the pic right at the 10 minute mark (it says read within 10 min). I didn't see the test before then as DS distracted me. I'll play it safe and not have a drink with dinner tonight just in case and test again tomorrow.

I'm still so excited for the two of you, both of your tests look great :)


----------



## Camichelle

I see something on both too! Fx'd for darker lines and sticky beans all around!


----------



## dan-o

I see them clearly!!!!!! Wow!


----------



## sil

Here is my test at 11 dpo ten min mark. What do you ladies think? A line started showing up by the 3 min mark, and the test says read within 10 min

https://i61.tinypic.com/282i0w9.jpg

Could three of us have gotten our bfp at the same time this cycle? 

How is everyone doing today otherwise?


----------



## Tasha

Lines, lines everywhere :dance:

I see every single line posted! 

Fab line progression Sil x


----------



## dan-o

Oh yes, very bfp sil, there's a definte 3 way bfp going on then! Wow! 

Then there's me just a tiny bit ahead of you 3 and Tasha just a bit ahead of me!


----------



## Camichelle

Definite BFP line!!! Woohoo!!!! 

I'm ok. Can't shake feeling something is going to go wrong again but I'm trying to be hopeful. How are all you ladies feeling?


----------



## babytots

Wahoo great line Sil!!! Its crazy how many bfps have popped up on this thread! Mine have got darker today too :) 

Camichelle I'm absolutely pooping myself that something will go wrong more so having to hea those words again don't think I can do it again. But something tells me this one is a sticky one. Had 2 dreams this past week that I was pregnant and yesterday I was drawn to a christmas decoration that has the words believe written on it. So I think those good omens :)

I'm guessing we will all be due in July then? x
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 187.7 KB
Views: 4









IMG_7311.JPG
File size: 217 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sunshine14

Woo, hoo ladies!!!!!!!!! Congratulations Camichelle, Babytots & Sil I can see all the lines! Well done to you all and happy, and HEALTHY 9 months to you all - I have my fingers xd for each of u!! This must be a very lucky thread - I'm sticking around to see if some rubs off onto me - could do with the luck! I know after 3 cp's and a mmc this year it is confusing to get that fabulous + test but just be happy ladies and take it a day at a time and fingers crossed this u will be holding ur rainbows in 9 months xxxxxxxx look after urselves ladies xxxx


----------



## Sunshine14

dan-o said:


> Sunshine, I was going to try c0q10 as my losses this year are all pointing towards egg quality. Didn't get round to it yet. I've heard it can tip the balance in some ladies! How old are you again?

Hey dan-o I have had 3 cp's since last December followed by a mmc with medical management in August - my issue is definitley eggs - I did start taking coq10 but only about 200g a day and only for about 3 months & then got news of the mmc so I got a bit disillusioned! - it's so expensive but I probably didnt take enough and probably didnt give it a chance to work I just turned 43 in October and I really think this next year is crucial as to whether I get a sticky healthy rainbow baba!! - so I'm going to bite the bullet and spend what I need to and take 600g a day and see if it makes a difference ..... fingers xd lol


----------



## Camichelle

Yay for darker lines Babytots! Yes looks like July. Based on lmp my due date is 7/25/15. That's that bday of a dear friend of mine so I'm hoping it's a good omen! Love that you were drawn to that ornament. I think I need some inspirational words like that around me. I'm going to be on the lookout! 
:dust: and sticky vibes to all!


----------



## yazzy

Wow wow wow I disappear for the weekend and you all go getting bfp's!!!

I'm so pleased for you all...send me some of your luck for a sticky bean when I'm allowed to ttc again :)

Prob too much info but getting loads of ewcm at the mo...I know we can't ttc but it would be brilliant if this means my body is kick starting already. I'm aiming for a Christmas/January bfp :)


----------



## dan-o

Sunshine14 said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Sunshine, I was going to try c0q10 as my losses this year are all pointing towards egg quality. Didn't get round to it yet. I've heard it can tip the balance in some ladies! How old are you again?
> 
> Hey dan-o I have had 3 cp's since last December followed by a mmc with medical management in August - my issue is definitley eggs - I did start taking coq10 but only about 200g a day and only for about 3 months & then got news of the mmc so I got a bit disillusioned! - it's so expensive but I probably didnt take enough and probably didnt give it a chance to work I just turned 43 in October and I really think this next year is crucial as to whether I get a sticky healthy rainbow baba!! - so I'm going to bite the bullet and spend what I need to and take 600g a day and see if it makes a difference ..... fingers xd lolClick to expand...

Yeah the price is why I haven't started it yet. Had a bit of a low financial patch over the summer lol. I definitely will start it if this one isn't a sticky. 
My year has been similar :( MMC (D&C) then CP, then miscarrige then another MMC (D&C) The last one was tested and was a girl with T15, and as that loss was so similar to my january one (growth and babys development all looked good then heart just stopped) I'm thinking it was for the same reasons. Plus the other two were more typical for abnormal chromasomes. I've had a few more losses in the past too, one of which was a molar pregnancy, which I had low risk chemo for, probably hasn't helped my eggs! 

I say go for it!! And get that nice sticky healthy rainbow bfp as soon as possible!!


----------



## dan-o

Can't wait to see everyone's tests tomorrow!!


----------



## babytots

Thanks Sunshine and Yazzy hope you two aren't far behind us and Mommy too. Hope your ok hun not seen you post in a while? 



Camichelle said:


> Yay for darker lines Babytots! Yes looks like July. Based on lmp my due date is 7/25/15. That's that bday of a dear friend of mine so I'm hoping it's a good omen! Love that you were drawn to that ornament. I think I need some inspirational words like that around me. I'm going to be on the lookout!
> :dust: and sticky vibes to all!

Yay 3 days before me if I go by my lmp due date. Hope its a good omen hun :) I know I saw it and something just made me buy it. Going to hang pride of place on my xmas tree if this pregnancy goes ok. 



dan-o said:


> Can't wait to see everyone's tests tomorrow!!

I tested again tonight :blush: picked up some more tests earlier when I took the kids to the town centre to watch the christmas parade and I've ordered some frer and digis that should arrive next week. Really can't afford them but hey-ho lol. Not told DH yet think will wait til af is late and I get it in writing on a digi. I get so nervous telling him lol. you'd think after 8 pregnancies it would be easy. x


----------



## dan-o

Babytots I get nervous telling DH too! I didn't tell him until past 5 weeks twice this year and I knew from 3! Silly really. :haha:

Roll on morning time!!!


----------



## sil

Haha babytots and dano I have the opposite problem! I show DH the test and he says "oh that line is too light to be positive it's just because your pee crossed there and made a dent" even though I point out it clearly has color. He won't believe unless if they're close to the same color or I use a digi. He thinks I'm not pregnant now even though he's seen the tests!


----------



## Camichelle

I'm trying not to burst into tears right now but I woke up because I had to pee and figured I'd test since I haven't since Saturday. I was expecting a good dark line by now but it hasn't progressed. My gut is that this is going to be another chemical. :cry:


----------



## sil

Camichelle, big hugs your way. I know it's hard, but try your best not to worry about lines this early. With my last pregnancy I did the same thing where I would test 1-2 times per day, and sometimes the line would be lighter or the same color and this could be due to a ton of things (drank a lot of water, test from a different package, etc). My worst tests are actually the ones I take in the middle of the night and my FMU tests. I always get darker lines with 2MU or afternoon tests even though the others should technically be more concentrated. 

Thinking of you hun, and hope your lines get darker soon. I know how scary these first few weeks can be, especially after having losses. I'm super nervous too.


----------



## babytots

Lol dan-o glad its not just me. I hate that I can't make it a happy announcement because we all know that things can go wrong and we can't get excited so I put off telling him because I want to be able to get to a stage where we can be happy about it iykwim. He pretends things don't worry him but I know it gnaws away at him inside and I hate burdening him with more worry. 

Last pregnancy I think I was about 5/6 weeks and had known from 3 weeks. We went on holiday and I wanted him to be able to relax without the stress a pregnancy would bring. Think I will just do what I did last time and send him a pic of the digi test lol. 

Hugs Camichelle I wouldn't worry too much. If its any consolation my tests aren't much darker either but I keep telling myself its still early days and hopefully by the time I get past when af was due the tests will be much darker. 

Hugs sil I think its safe to say we all are nervous but at least we can be nervous together and support each other. I'm glad I have this group. 

I was wondering if you ladies could give me some advise on what you would do in my situation. Not long after my recent loss I fell out with a friend after weeks of being treat like dirt by her and she didn't make any effort to repair the damage she caused. Given that it was about a week or two after my miscarriage I felt extra fragile and losing her friendship pretty much sent me to rock bottom. I was in an awful place but after realising she wasn't worth the hurt or the pain I moved on and have grown stronger. But as a result I feel like I can't trust anyone. 

Theres a group of ladies I talk to on facebook who are acquaintances of my ex-friend (in that they don't particularly like her but are nicey nicey to her face). Anyhow I would like to tell them my news once DH has been told but not sure if I can trust any of them not to say anything to my ex-friend. My last pregnancy was tainted with what she did and the breakdown of our friendship and I don't want this pregnancy to be about her in anyway I want it to be solely about my baby. But I feel bad that I can't confide in them as some of them I'm really close to. I've told them I've received some good news on a general post not thinking they would probe but they are all intrigued to know what it is. x


----------



## Camichelle

Thanks ladies. I know I'm probably just over stressing. The line is slightly darker and 3 days ago it was barely visible so I will try to relax. I feel like I'm just expecting the worse. Went for blood text and dr called to congratulate me but he just confirmed pregnancy-they didn't run a quantitative. He doesn't recommend we of an us or anything until 7 weeks because he said before that won't show much. I'm going to try and relax. I have 2 more frers left and then I am done poas! Lol

Sorry to hear about your ex friend Babytots. My advice would be to private message those on fb you are close to to share your exciting news but ask them to keep it quiet until you're further along. 

How is everyone else feeling? Any symptoms for the recent BFP's? I have sore boobs and feel really bloated the last few days.


----------



## babytots

Hugs mine have got much darker today so that's a relief. That's great a blood test confirmed the pregnancy hun. I'm like you and just expecting the worst to happen.

I did think of private messaging my friends but I don't know who I can trust and tell in confidence. This ex-friend I told her about my miscarriage in confidence and she shared my new with other people when I wasn't ready to make it public so I struggle to trust anyone these days as she was one of my best friends :(

Symptoms wise tiredness has hit me was lucky enough to get a night of un-interrupted sleep (son slept in his bed all night rather then climbing into ours at daft o'clock like he usually does). Even after that I napped before I got my son from nursery lol.

Also having hunger pangs first thing in the morning and noticed my tummy was tender and crampy earlier so hopefully that means baby is settling in nicely x


----------



## Camichelle

This is as dark as my tests have got which has me scared. But because of my neg blood test a week ago I would think implantation occurred less than a week ago and it takes a few days to even show in a blood test so I'm hoping that's why it's light. I am officially done poas. Lol

Babytots that's so awful a best friend would do that to you. Maybe just wait a little to share the news until you're more comfortable if it does get spread? 

It's comforting to hear you're tender and a little crampy because I am too and it freaks me out even though I know it's normal. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sil

Ugh, ladies, I am going insane. My FRER has gotten slightly lighter today at 13 dpo, but my wondfo has gotten slightly darker! Now I don't know if this is heading toward chemical or sticky pregnancy. Why would one brand get lighter and the other get darker? So frustrating. Here is my 11/12/13 dpo progression on both. 

Wondfo:
https://i59.tinypic.com/8yt6qb.jpg

FRER:
https://i57.tinypic.com/3h6yr.jpg

Camichelle, I think your FRER looks great. I know what you mean, it would be much calmer if we could just step away from the pee sticks. Haha. I'm going to call my doctor today and see if I can get blood work done to ease my mind. Also, I've been very crampy as well. I keep running to the bathroom expecting the worst because of the cramps, but it's always nothing. The uterus is probably just stretching :)

Babytots, that is a difficult situation with your friends. Hopefully your friends will be able to respect your wishes and not share the news with your ex-friend. I wish I had advice, but I'm not sure really what to do in that situation. I am always here to listen though.

As for my symptoms, I haven't had too many yet. Slightly more sore boobs, crampy, and a little bit more tired.


----------



## Camichelle

I think your lines look great Sil. Better than mine and I think I'm ahead of you on dpo although I really can't be sure with no temping or opk's this month. Also I don't think the frer looks lighter. I think it's about the same plus the earlier one has had time to dry which makes it darker. 

Uggggg I hate the not knowing and AFM I'm just not feeling very confident. 

I keep running to the bathroom too.


----------



## babytots

Camichelle thats a lovely line I wouldn't worry about it. 

Yeah I think I will probably hold off telling them at least until I get past the 7/8/9 week mark which is when I had my early losses. Hopefully I can think of something if they ask what my good news is.

The only people who know so far are ladies on bnb and my angel mummy friends who I met when I lost Jessica. 

Yes cramps and tenderness is on and off. Perfectly normal at this stage though I keep half expecting af to show up lol. 

Thanks sil you'll probably find me posting alot in here as its the only place away from people IRL and I do tend to moan on so be warned pahahaha!!! 

Your tests look fab I would say that last frer is a dye fault rather then it being a lighter line as the top and bottom of the line is the same darkness as the middle test. If you compare the 11dpo one to the 13dpo one its a nice big jump in terms of darkness. The wondfos look fab! x


----------



## dan-o

I think everyone's tests look amazing! As for the FRER difference, pee dilution affects it so much as well! Don't worry!! :hugs:


----------



## Camichelle

So my dr called and said he had the lab run the beta and it's 51. He said that seems on the low side based on my lmp but then when he saw it was at 0 7 days earlier when my other dr who wanted the back X-ray tested me he said that the number seems ok. I'm going for a 2nd beta Thursday morning so I'll find out Thursday if this bean is looking sticky. I'm still feeling pretty doubtful but fx'd. Feeling scared :(


----------



## sil

Thanks for the encouragement ladies, it makes me feel a bit better. I got my beta done today and will get results tomorrow.

Camichelle, going from 0 to 50 in 7 days or less is good! Remember, betas only need to double every 2 days so that seems perfect to me. Good luck on Thursday, I have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Camichelle

Thanks ladies! It's so nice to have you guys to vent to. I think if DH knew how much I obsess he would think I'm crazy. :haha: 

Fx'd for a good high beta # for you tomorrow Sil! 

Anyone else having weird pulling like twinges of slight pain in the pelvic area? It's not really cramping but just occasional twinges. Not painful but I'm just super aware of everything right now. Hoping it's just uterus getting ready for a sticky bean! 

How is everyone else doing? Anyone getting close to testing?


----------



## dan-o

How many DPO were you cami? I was 52 at 12 DPO with ds1 and that's was 100% as I had follicle tracking scans!


----------



## Camichelle

Ya know, I really don't know. Didn't temp or do opk this month so I was estimating based on prior months that I would have been 14dpo at time of beta but my cycles are longer than the usual 28 days and I'm beginning to wonder if maybe I O'd later. Idk, it seems low for 14dpo to me but it easily could have only been 12dpo. Ugggg, hate the waiting. Still have this nagging bad feeling but maybe I'll be surprised. At least I am praying that is the case. :)


----------



## sil

Feeling super anxious today. My tests still aren't getting much darker. I just want a nice dark line. I feel like they progressed a lot from 11-12, and then 13 and 14 are pretty much the same. I wish I could fastforward a week and know what was going on. This first week or two (or 12..or 40 if we're being honest, haha) is always so hard.

I am feeling twinges too. Lots of pulling, twinges, and random cramps. I still run to the bathroom expecting the worst. I'm trying so hard not to be negative but it's been hard.


----------



## babytots

Hugs Camichelle try not to worry I bet your next lot of bloods will have more then doubled. 50 sounds fab imo. 

Hugs Sil try not to let it get to you that the tests aren't darkening. People assume that because the tests darken the hcg rises so when the tests don't darken it isn't but thats not the case. Pregnancy tests only tell you if you are pregnant or not and not how pregnant you are iykwim. So as long as a line is there then you are ok and your hcg will be rising I'm sure.

Afm its finally starting to sink in that I'm pregnant. Went and booked in to see my doctor monday and will be filling in the online form to send to the midwifes so I can get on their system. Just 2 weeks to go and I can self refer to the epu. Petrified of going for a scan incase the same happens and I see a healthy baby but then lose it but again I know if I didn't have a scan and left it to 12 weeks I'd be devestated if I had another missed miscarriage. This is so hard at times! 

On a positive note my digi tests arrived today so shall be doing one of them in the morning and the nausea is kicking in (changing my sons nappy was making me retch).

Dan-o and Tasha how are you both doing? 

Mommy, Yazzy and Sunshine hope your all well too and anyone else I might have missed. x


----------



## sil

My first beta from 13 dpo came back at 95. My repeat beta is tomorrow. I was really stressed that this mornings frer was lighter so I took another one at noon and it darkened. The lines are ALMOST the same color but the test line is still slightly lighter. Huge improvement from this mornings though so I'm feeling a lot better now. I'm going to try to relax until I get my repeat results on Friday and then lay off the tests since they just cause stress. 

How is everyone? Anyone gearing up to O or test soon? How are the ladies who are a bit further along in pregnancy?

Babytots and cami, any new stmptoms? How are you feeling? I woke up a little sick but tbh I think it might have been from the burger I ate last night. We'll see if it comes back tomorrow. It seems too early for that!


----------



## Tasha

Your numbers and lines are all fab ladies. Try not to get too caught up on lines guys, they don't tell you much and it won't change anything. I usually do two a day for the first eight weeks. Seriously. All it does is stress me out. This time I did two when I found out, one a few days after they told me that I was waiting to miscarry (to see if I was going to bleed soon) and two digis after that. I wasn't even going to do that many but it was the waiting to miscarry that made me. I decided I could stress or I could enjoy every moment. I chose the latter and I am. I've only stressed over how difficult its been to get my meds and also the morning of my scan last week. I know I have made it sound overly simple, it is of course scary to be pregnant after loss, but I figure that stressing won't change it, I'm doing all I can.


----------



## sil

Thank you Tasha, you are right. I think I needed to hear that. I am going to lay off the testing for now and trust in the numbers. Hopefully Friday's numbers are good, and if they are I'm going to just relax.

How are the ladies TTC doing? I have my fingers crossed for every one of you. I hope we all get our sticky rainbows soon.


----------



## Beckzter

Hello ladies, room for another one?

Had a natural mc at the end of October at 9+4, pregnancy stopped around week 6. Was going to wait until after Christmas to start trying again but can't wait to we started straight away. Had bloods done last Thursday which came back at 2 so hospital are satisfied that I wasn't pregnant and said we could start straight away, didn't have the heart to say we already are, lol! :D

So I'm currently CD25. 

Lovely to see a few recent bfp's on here, loads of stick dust!


----------



## Camichelle

That's an awesome # Sil. I'm jealous! :haha: 
Such good advice Tasha. I've stepped away from the tests. If tomorrow when I get my 2nd beta the number has increased properly, I think I'll be able to relax a bit. I'm praying for an awesome number so I can stop stressing out so much. 

Welcome Beckzter! So sorry for your loss. This is a great group of supportive ladies. I hope you get your sticky bean soon!!!


----------



## babytots

Thats great news sil glad the tests are showing better and that you have got your first hcg results back. Seen your post in pregnancy announcements and your tests look fab. 

Symptoms wise I'm tired sooo very tired lol. Nausea when changing my sons nappy yuck! and severe hunger pangs in the morning that want to make me eat like a horse. 

Tasha you are so right thinking the worst won't change anything and I'm really glad you feel positive. This is your sticky rainbow for sure. I think once I have my scan and pass the stage I was when I lost my last baby I will feel more confident. Right now I just can't attach myself even though I want to :(

Hi Beckzter welcome to the group of course you can join us. So sorry for your loss and I wish you luck in your ttcal journey. Hope you get your bfp soon. x


----------



## sil

Hi Beckzter, we'd love to have you join! I'm so sorry for your loss. My fingers are crossed for you this cycle. This seems to be a lucky thread lately. 

I have my second beta today. I'm nervous, but for some reason I was actually more nervous for my first beta. I took my very last FRER today and the lines were finally the same color. I do not plan to buy any more. Hopefully the beta will come back good and give me the confirmation that I need to relax. I am proud of myself for stopping the testing today (15dpo). I'm ashamed to admit that last pregnancy I tested all the way to 20 dpo every day.


----------



## dan-o

You ladies are all on the ball compred to me lol. I had a beta done by the molar pregnancy unit last week, but never even bothered to get the results, maybe I'll phone and get both lots after my second one next weds. I'm just not fussed at the mo, very detached from it this time, and besides a little nausea and grumpy/tiredness I feel normal. I don't feel 'too' normal tho iykim. :flower:

I did tests daily until they got really dark, then did a few here and there. Novelty worn off now.


----------



## babytots

Hope they come back ok Sil. 

Dan-o I was really detached with my last pregnany just couldn't bond with baby at all. This time my gut tells me baby will be ok but I know I have to be realistic as another loss may very well happen so I'm holding it at arms length too. 

Symptoms have really kicked in for me now. Nausea all day which I'm hoping means the morning sickness will kick in properly with this pregnancy and tiredness I feel so tired all the time and can fall asleep at the drop of a hat. 

Got this on my digi this morning its beginning to feel more real now. x
 



Attached Files:







6.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Beckzter

Fab pic babytots, love seeing BFP pictures! 

How did you get on with the beta's camichelle? Fingers crossed they are rising :)

I am stupidly excited to get pregnant again but very worried about how I will cope in the first trimester. If AF doesn't show next week I'm not planning to test straight away then I can live in quiet denial for a while.


----------



## Camichelle

Heartbroken. Betas not rising properly. :cry: Looks like loss #5 for me-3rd this year. It's just not fair. Been crying all day and had a panic attack. I can't keep doing this. I prY the rest of you have better luck than me.


----------



## sil

Oh Cami I am so sorry hun. My heart just broke for you. How are you holding up? What was your beta progression if you don't mind me asking? I'm here for you if you need to chat to anyone about it. I know how hard this must be. Sending hugs your way


----------



## Camichelle

Thanks. It only went from 51 to 65 :cry: 
I'm just numb right now. 
I hope your betas are super!


----------



## Tasha

I am so sorry camichelle.


----------



## babytots

Oh Camichelle I'm so sorry hun :( Sending you big hugs we are all here for you. x


----------



## sil

Babytots- I somehow completely missed the tests you posted yesterday! The tests looks awesome :) congrats!

Dano - I almost wish I could be detached from the pregnancy. I'm just nervous about getting hurt again. How are you feeling?

Beck - I could never be that patient! Every time I tell myself I'll wait until 10 dpo and I always end up testing by 8. I can't imagine waiting until AF. Sending baby dust your way

Cami - how are you doing today? I really wish I knew the words to say how sorry I am. If there is anything we can do please let us know. 

No news here yet. I'm still waiting on my beta results from yesterday. I'm hoping they call soon.


----------



## sil

My beta just came back! I went from 95 at 13dpo to 266 at 15dpo in exactly 48 hours so I doubled! I feel a huge weight lifted. I have one more beta taken tomorrow with results on Monday, and then the doctor will make a plan with me going forward.


----------



## babytots

Thanks sil. Still got lots of tests leftover so I'm sure I'll keep poas til they get used up. 

Thats great news about your betas :) x


----------



## dan-o

Camichelle I'm so sorry you are facing this again hun, big hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Thanks sil, feeling fine. Got a call to go in for a scan today as there was a cancellation, but I declined, it's just too early. I got my betas for 14dpo tho, curiosity got the better of me :haha: they were 232. 

Yours seem right on track too, great news! X


----------



## Beckzter

So sorry to hear that Camichelle :( :hugs:

That's great news SIL re betas :)

Does anyone know when CD1 starts after a miscarriage? Is the first day of bleeding or once the baby has been passed?


----------



## Sunshine14

Beckzter said:


> So sorry to hear that Camichelle :( :hugs:
> 
> That's great news SIL re betas :)
> 
> Does anyone know when CD1 starts after a miscarriage? Is the first day of bleeding or once the baby has been passed?

Hi Beck welcome to the group xx sorry for ur loss hun ur in a great place for support xx the first day of bleeding is classed as cd1 & they say it can take 4-6 weeks to O again after cd1 but it can also take up to 8 weeks for ur body to get back on track so just be patient with urself hun and lots of tlc whilst ur recover physically and emotionally xx


----------



## Sunshine14

Cami I am so sorry to hear ur news hun xx I really feel ur pain -- having gone through 3 cp's and a mmc in the past 11 months, I know exactly how ur feeling hun -- such a rollercoaster of emotion to go through the joy of being PG and then it starts to disappear & is gone. - I'm not sure if it is going to help u hun but I have to say the way I have dealt with all the cp's and mmc is to not get too excited until u see a hb / have the 12 week scan - I know it is soo hard to do but if u really want that rainbow baba u have to catch a good egg and it can take time and loss hun. - I'm so sorry hun - it is devastating to have the hope & then have it taken away & for that to happen repeatedly is just awful!! big hugs to u sweetie - lots of tlc for urself - its the only way to get thrugh it til u get that rainbow baba hun xx 

Babytots & Sil glad to hear all going well for u both - fingers xd u have ur sticky beans & happy & healthy 9 months xx

Dan-o & Tasha hope ur both feeling well & things r progressing well for u both xx

Yazzy hope ur ok hun & looking after urself babe xx

Mommy where did u go hun? Hope ur ok sweetie?

Afm - following my referral to the recurrent mc clinic I had an US today and they said everything is normal so that was reassuring. Went out and spent 200 (eeekk!) on vitamins following the appt - bought a huge amount of coq10 and started taking 600g a day today so will see if that makes a difference to my egg quality as I know that is my issue -- but I think it takes 3 months to make a difference! CD9 today & I asked the US guy whether I was close to O & he said no sign of it & also only getting a slight tinge on the OPK today so think O will prob be around cd14!! 

Anyways ladies look after urselves what ever ur situation & stay positive and Cami loads of tlc for u hun xx


----------



## dan-o

Beck :hugs: I guess it would be from the first day of bleeding? I never have a normal cycle right after a mc myself, it's usually short and anovulatory or with severe LPD, but then back to normal the month after. I think lingering hormones probably to blame x

Sunshine good luck with all the tablets! Wow they are indeed pricey! Hope it's enough to tip the balance for you x


----------



## Camichelle

Thanks for all your well wishes ladies. You're advice is totally right Sunshine. I think I'm actually handling this one better than I have in the past for exactly that reason-I kind of was already expecting the worst. Now I just wish bleeding would start so I can just move on. Hoping it happens fast since I'm hosting a big thanksgiving this week although really not in the mood. I'm going to make my doc do more testing or see a specialist because this is getting ridiculous and all my doc has done is the basic miscarriage panel and prescribed progesterone(even though I don't think he ever checked mine) and baby aspirin. Maybe time to find a new doctor! 

So thrilled that everything seems to be going well for the rest of you. :)


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks for the kind wishes Dan-o - I will be rattling but fingers xd it all starts to work - I just need to focus on the fact that it only takes one good egg! At 43 I know I am in it for the long haul as my friend had IVF done at 41and after stims they collected 9 eggs from her - 8 fertilised with her DH swimmers - 4 became viable embryos that might have had a chance of implantion but only 1 was genetically perfect so the other 3 would have likely resulted in mc - shows u what ur up against! 

If u don't mind me asking how old are u Cami? - do u think it's an age thing hun? I have to say I read ur update and felt very sad - its awful that we have to harden our hearts to a new PG just to try to get through to 12 weeks scan - really feeling for u hun -- hopefully ur big thanksgiving dinner will work as a welcome distraction for u - hugs to u :hugs: I defo think u should go to see someone if u can get an appointment - I'm going to see the recurrent mc clinic on 9th December - will be interesting to see if they just dismiss me as being too old or do actually try to help! :wacko:


----------



## Camichelle

I hope you get some answers at the clinic Sunshine! Fx'd! 
It is sad that after so many losses I can't even get excited about a bfp anymore. I'm 32 so doc doesn't think it's an age thing. And because I've already had my son he seems to have just wanted to chalk it all up to bad luck but after this many I don't think it's just bad luck. I feel like something's wrong so I'm determined to get some answers.


----------



## dan-o

That's just like the odds I'm working with sunshine! 

In the 8 ovulations since DS2, I've had 3bfn, 2 demises, 1 miscarriage, 1 chemical and this pregnancy! It makes me laugh really as I used to have trouble conceiving, now I'm suffering from hyperfertility and implanting every conception, viable or not! 

Maybe I've narrowed it down to that 1 lucky egg this time tho, just like your friend!


----------



## dan-o

Cami have you thought about the more specialised recurrent miscarrige testing? Some girls in the recurrent miscarrige section have had some success with those. :hugs:


----------



## babytots

Sunshine glad to hear the scan went well for you I really hope the vitamins work for you.

Becks I count cd1 as the day I started bleeding. I had a normal cycle after my loss and have with my previous losses too. What cd are you now?

Camichelle you have been in my thoughts hun I really hope you get your sticky bfp soon.

Afm I'm full of cold at the moment and morning sickness has kicked in so feeling rotten at the moment. The sickness I can handle this cold I can't I'm so blocked up it feels like I'm not getting enough oxygen with each breath iykwim I have to take deeper breaths to feel like I'm getting enough. Had work today too and thankfully my client children were really good for me. My last session being a mobile photographer. Hopefully be able to do it from home for the next 8 months. X


----------



## Beckzter

Thank you for all your answers ladies, very helpful! I'm CD28 them today in that case. I had read that it can normally take 5-7 weeks for cycles to restart but I'm sure I ovulated around CD17 which is when I normally ovulate, so could I be having a normal cycle? My. HCG levels dropped very quickly in this mc and I bled for a week. My boobs have been sore for the past 2-3 days now and they felt squashed in my bra today. I normally have 32 day cycles so will see what next week brings.

Wow sunshine I hope those vitamins do the trick at that price! 

Cami I don't blame you for wanting some answers, I am often baffled by ladies who have a healthy pregnancy then go on to have loss after loss, it's like what's gone wrong?


----------



## yazzy

Camichelle I'm so sorry to hear this sad news, I'm just wishing you all the best at this time.

Sunshine I'm doing well, thank you for asking :)
Sounds like you are all ready to go get your sticky bean!!

Lovely to hear how all you pregnant ladies are doing, keep cooking those precious babies!!!

Afm I'm 3 weeks post op for my ectopic, I'm healing up but still quite sore so trying to take it easy. I think I've ovulated already so will see if AF arrives in a couple weeks eek!! If it does then we can get on and ttc again....scary but exciting.


----------



## Camichelle

Dan-O - I definitely plan on seeing a recurrent miscarriage specialist. I just kept hoping all of my losses were flukes. Like you mentioned about super fertility, I kind of have a feeling I'm dealing with the same thing. I seem to very easily get pregnant, they just don't stick. 

I'm getting really annoyed that my boobs the last two days seem to have gotten huge and are so sore! Normally that would thrill me at this stage but knowing that I'm not dealing with a viable pregnancy it's just irritating me!


----------



## babytots

Beckster fingers crossed your cycles are back to normal it sounds like they are if you ovulated at your usual time.


Yazzy sorry to hear your still feeling a bit tender. Hope af arrives quickly so you can get back to ttc.

Hugs Camichelle I really hope you can get some answers as to why it's happened again.

Afm feeling rotten. Full of cold at the moment and can't shake it off. On a positive note my morning sickness has kicked in which is making me feel more confident about this pregnancy. Finally told DH about the baby he's happy about it but did tell me it's the last time so if we lose the baby he won't want to try again. Slightly heartbroken about that as I can't control what happens and this is my last chance to have a baby unless he changes his mind. Just hope it's a sticky one x


----------



## sil

Sunshine- good luck at the clinic! Keep us updated. I hope that the vitamins help you out

Beckzter- you never know! I misscarried at 5w6d, and I ovulated just 2 and a half weeks after I miscarried. Fingers crossed for you that things are going back to normal.

Yazzy, I hope you feel better soon. I'm excited for you to start trying again!

Cami - are they going to do any more blood work on you, or are they just going to wait it out? I have been thinking of you these few days. Hope you are hanging in there.

Babytots- I hope you feel better soon. Morning sickness plus a cold sounds awful :( I'm glad DH is happy but that's tough hearing his response about trying again. Come on baby, stick!!!!! Sending lots of sticky vibes your way.

No new news over here. I got my last beta drawn yesterday at 17 dpo and get the results tomorrow since the clinic is closed on Sundays. Other than that, I'm feeling completely normal and non-pregnant other than the complete exhaustion and hunger.


----------



## Camichelle

Yazzy hope you're feeling better. 

Babytots, fx'd for your sticky bean! 

Sil hoping you get an awesome high beta result! 

Doc wants me in for another beta tomorrow to see what # is doing. Slow rising hcg can sometimes mean ectopic :( 
But doc expects to see it go down.


----------



## sil

Cami, good luck with your beta today. I really hope that it's not an eptopic. Let us know how it goes. :( Hugs

I got my final beta results. They are:
13 dpo: 95
15 dpo: 266
17 dpo: 659

I'm finally starting to let my guard down a little and feel okay with everything. Last pregnancy when I miscarried my beta was only 400 at 21 dpo (and slowly rose to 1800 by 6 weeks when I lost the baby), so I feel a lot more confident knowing I'm already at 659 at only 17 dpo (and my numbers should be closer to 3,000 around 22 dpo this time if they keep doubling appropriately).


----------



## dan-o

Cami hope everything went ok hun. Or as ok as it can :hugs:

Sil, seems all good. Fab news :)

I go for a scan tomorrow (not expecting to see much even if everything is fine) and to speak to the consultant about something to do with our last loss. 

Babytots are you any better today? 

Yazzy, glad to hear things have settled down. Hope your rainbow comes along quickly now.

Beck that's great your cycle is normal. I always have trouble with hcg lingering!! Too annoying! X


----------



## Tasha

Big :hugs: Cani.

Sil they look fab.

Good luck tomorrow dano 

Everyone else how are you feeling?


----------



## dan-o

Tasha, cant believe you are 7w1d already, time is flying! How are you feeling at the mo? :flower:


----------



## Tasha

I know, it's going so fast! Not long until six weeks for you :dance:

I'm really tired today, I was last week on Monday and the one before so wonder if it's growth spurt day :haha:

Nervous about my scan this week too x


----------



## Tasha

How are you feeling about it all?


----------



## Camichelle

Great #'s Sil. 

Before you ladies know it you'll be in 2nd trimester! 

I didn't go for beta. Feeling a bit crampy so hoping body just gets it over with so I can move on. I think I'm done trying. At least for a while. I can't keep going through this. :cry:


----------



## Tasha

Sometimes a break is exactly what is needed :hugs:


----------



## Beckzter

Big hugs Cami. I almost didn't go for my betas a couple of weeks ago to check everything was back to normal but I did, felt rotten as I had to wait in the same room as other ladies who were having mc too so it felt very sad :(

Nice betas Sil, the only way is most definitely up :)

AFM CD30 and I think 12DPO today. Did an ic this morning after holding my wee for 6 hours, record for me and of course it was BFN. Never had much luck with ic's but I don't want to throw them so will do another one at the end of the week if AF hasn't shown. I've got PmT overdrive but I did at this stage last pregnancy so could be in with a chance yet.

Keeping everything crossed for tomorrow Dan-o


----------



## Tasha

Fingers crossed beck x


----------



## dan-o

Tasha said:


> How are you feeling about it all?

Skeptical would probably cover it. Lol!

I bet it all goes lovely at your scan on friday, not long now. Do you use dopplers? You're not far off that stage now!


----------



## dan-o

Big hugs cami :hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Beck, mega grumpy irritable-ness always a good sign for me!! fx!


----------



## Tasha

Weirdly, I did for the first time tonight. Don't want to upset anyone, so pop to my journal.


----------



## Tasha

Skeptical is normal I think, one minute I am thinking it's all over, then I think that's self perseveration. It's scary isn't it?


----------



## babytots

Hey ladies! How is everyone?

Sil that's great news about your betas.

Dan-o hope you scan goes well tomorrow.

Camichelle sending you more hugs. You are constantly in my thoughts I wish you weren't having to go through this again :(

Tasha how are you doing how is the tiredness now? Hope your scan goes well too.

Becks sorry you got a bfn hope you get a bfp soon.

Yazzy and Mommy hope your both ok.

Afm finally gettin over my cold and morning sickness has really hit as has the tiredness. Had an appointment with the doctor today and had some blood taken to check my levels annoyingly she didn't add a note to the nurse to have them repeated so I can't get them repeated til these results come through! She wouldn't refer me to the consultant either so now have to wait til I see a midwife. Really wanted to get referred asap ao can discuss the antibodies I have and sort my care plan out. 

5 weeks today so just a week to go and I can self refer to the epu. Really nervous about going for a scan I keep thinking should I put I off til after 7 weeks as I can't bear the pain of seeing a baby with a heartbeat just to lose it again but then it would be even worse getting further along to find baby's heart has stopped. Hate that I think the worst will happen but I no longer know how to feel excited or positive in these early weeks. It's such an up and down feeling :( x


----------



## dan-o

Back from scan, all good and heart beating. Back every 2 weeks now while things progress. 

All my recurrent miscarriage tests came back normal, and our karyotyping was normal. I've just got rubbish eggs it seems! Not much I can do about that!


----------



## dan-o

Babytots do they offer to scan fortnightly at your EPU? I find if I can be bothered to go early (I don't always) I can ask get 3 or 4 done via them, which is reassuring when it goes ok. Are you on cyclogest this time?


----------



## Tasha

Fab news dano, first milestone x


----------



## babytots

Fab news on the scan hun and that all your test results came back ok. Hoping this one is your sticky one. Are you measuring to your dates? Did you get a pic? 



dan-o said:


> Babytots do they offer to scan fortnightly at your EPU? I find if I can be bothered to go early (I don't always) I can ask get 3 or 4 done via them, which is reassuring when it goes ok. Are you on cyclogest this time?

They said when I had my miscarriage I could be scanned a few times in the epu but made no note of it so wether they will take my word for it when I go is another question. Hopefully I will see the same nurse that I did during my miscarriage she might remember my face. No not on cyclogest but I made sure when I had my bloods taken yesterday they tested my progesterone levels. Hopefully should get results of those tomorrow.


----------



## dan-o

Ohh fingers crossed for those, or if they are a bit low you can get on the pessaries ASAP! One of my EPU nurses prescribes from heartbeat, the other from BFP. They are expensive tho (about £1 each) so some doctors can be tight with them! I actually took from ov this time as an experiment. Naughty me. 

You should be getting regular scans anyway, with your history, surely? :hugs:

As for me baby measured 3mm which is about right. I have had losses which have measured right, but most do not, so in my eyes, my odds have gone up. :flower: 
Its a no pic policy at our EPU, but I may get one elsewhere at some point ;) they do have a big screen in front now tho, so at least I got to see the whole scan.


----------



## Camichelle

That's wonderful news dan-o!


----------



## dan-o

Thanks cami, how are you today? :hugs:


----------



## Camichelle

Feeling miserable and in a lot of pain but I think physically the worst of it is over. It was a long night :cry: 

I am feeling better about my decision to see a specialist. I'm also glad 2014 is almost at an end. With car accident and losses it has not been my year! Looking to 2015 and I'm determined to conceive my sticky rainbow next year!


----------



## dan-o

Oh cami hun :( :hugs: I really hope 2015 is the year for you xxx


----------



## Beckzter

So sorry Cami :hugs: I have been thinking of you today too. Hope you've got your feet firmly up and resting :)

Hooray! Great news about your scan Dan-o, fx it's one more step towards your rainbow 

I can't imagine how the first trimester it must feel for ladies who have had multiple miscarriages, I am petrified to be pregnant again and so far I've had one mc :nope:

Moodiness is still here, had a few light random cramps during the day but no sign on AF yet.


----------



## Kellya009

Hi ladies, wondering if I can join you? I had a natural mc in October and bled for 2.5 weeks. It's been


----------



## Kellya009

Hi ladies, wondering if I can join you? I had a natural mc in October and bled for 2.5 weeks. It's been 3 weeks since I stopped bleeding so 5.5 weeks since mc in total. I'm still getting a faint line on pregnancy tests so I'm hoping that will be gone soon. I'm using opks to see when I ovulate but thinking AF will show before then!


----------



## Beckzter

Oh course Kelly, welcome :) I'm recently new too and the ladies here are lovely. :flower:


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies how are you all doing? 

Cami hope ur feeling ok hun? xx Dan-o great news on ur scan xx how far along r u hun?

Babytots go with ur gut instinct on when to go to epu - have my fingers xd all is good when u go xx

Sil how r u doing? Hope things r progressing well for u?

Yazzy hope ur feelign ok hun and gettign lots of rest xx

Becks how r u doing? Tasha hope ur well x 

Kelly welcome - we have lots of fabulous bfp on this thread but also some ladies waiting (not so patiently! lol) for our rainbow babas so it's a great but hopefully lucky place to hang out! 

Afm - had an attempted break in at home last night by 3 blokes whilst we were asleep - they rang the doorbell to see if anyone was home and then broke the window lock trying to get in. My honey, who is 6ft 4in got up and let out a massive roar and chased them off! Luv him to bits xxxxx We found a crowbar on the ground outside the window this morning and rang the police and CSI lady came round tonight to take fingerprints & found another tool in a bag outside the window -- f**kers is all they are!!!! But so glad they didn't get in and harm us or our beautiful kiddies! Complete scumbags ....... obviously career criminals chancing their arm and we are really hoping the ppolice got some good fingerprints ....

anyways on a positive note -- cd13 today and got a + OK today and managed to get another bd in before all the excitement last night - so fingers xd this month!


----------



## Kellya009

Thanks Beckster and Sunshine!

Sunshine that is so scary!! I can't believe that happened! Good they got scared off and I hope the police catch them! Hope to see some good news from you at the end of this tww too :D :D


----------



## sil

Cami, my fingers are crossed for you this next cycle. I hope you are feeling a bit better physically and mentally (although I know it's much easier said than done). Here's to a better year in 2015 and I hope the specialist can help you!

Beck, did you take any tests today? It's funny, I actually always had better luck with IC. For some reason I ALWAYS show my bfp first on IC - even before it registers on an FRER. I think it takes awhile for hcg to show in my urine though. I always get late BFP's (around 12dpo on early response tests), and last time I got my hcg tested two days after my very first squinter faint BFP and it was at 95.

Tasha, I popped over to your journal. Congrats hun that's wonderful news!

Dan-o so happy for you that your scan went well! Yay!

Babytots how are you feeling? Is your cold any better?

Kelly- welcome to our group! I'm sorry for your loss and I wish you the best of luck TTC. I'm happy to have you join us on our journey!

Sunshine - crazy news about your breakin. Yikes! I'm so happy everyone is safe and okay. 

No news here. I'm feeling alright overall. Still exhaustion and cravings, but no sickness yet. I'm actually feeling pretty anxious this week. Today makes the 5 week mark in this pregnancy, and I lost my last baby at 5w6d (bleeding started at 5w5d) so I feel on edge every time I go to the bathroom or feel any stretching pains/cramps.


----------



## babytots

dan-o said:


> You should be getting regular scans anyway, with your history, surely? :hugs:

You would think that but my hospital is tight. If epu refuse I'll be heading straight to PAL to put a complaint in. 

Glad that baby is measuring ok. Hopefully you will get a scan pic soon :) Its not my hospital policy either but I always ask them for one. My reason being that if something were to go wrong I have something to remember the baby by. Its worked in my last 4 pregnancies :thumbup: nice to have them to look back on especially with my angel. 

So went to my doctors and asked the receptionist for my results she was so vague told me the hcg confirmed the pregnancy and that there was no further action needed regarding my progesterone. I asked for a copy of them to be told to go back at a later time when she wasn't busy. So I went just before the school run. I'll attach them below you and Tasha are probably better then me at deciding wether the levels are good or not. 

Camichelle sending you more hugs 

Welcome to the group Kelly so sorry for your loss.

Sunshine how scary for you all I hope your ok and not too shaken up. Hopefully the police will get some decent fingerprints and find the [email protected] 

Sil glad to hear you are well. Sending lots of sticky thoughts your way I hope you get through this next week with no problems. Its so hard when you come up to the stage of when you lost your baby. For me its the 7,8 and 9 week mark. 3 weeks of being on complete edge :( x


----------



## babytots

This is the hcg x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## babytots

And the progesterone along with todays tests finally darker then the control line on the frer :) x
 



Attached Files:







9.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 5









10.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## sil

Babytots, your tests and numbers look awesome! I actually had one FRER left in my cabinet. I told myself I would not test again this pregnancy but you inspired me and I'm glad I did. It gives me a piece of mind to finally see that line so dark. Actually, the line today at 5 weeks along is darker than the line on the test that I took when I started losing my baby at 5w6d last pregnancy so it gives me hope that this bean is sticky

Today's test at 5w:
https://i61.tinypic.com/mman2e.jpg

Test from when I was miscarrying at 5w6d:
https://i62.tinypic.com/2vlw8cw.jpg

It feels really reassuring to see my test is darker even though I'm not as far along


----------



## babytots

Thanks Sil. Slightly worried about the high progesterone level as it shouldn't be that high til the second tri. 

Really confused as to how far along I am as well. By lmp I would be 5+2 though as I ovulated 2 days later then the norm it would make me 5 weeks. But then if I count how many dpo I am (19dpo) and add on 14 days (of which is when ov occurs in an average cycle) that would bring me to 33 days and 4+5. Confused.com. Want to be accurate with my dates for when I book into the epu as I really don't want to go then have to fret there is no h/b as its too early. 

I can't see your test hun there appears to be an equation where the photo should be. Can see the one you posted from your last pregnancy though. x


----------



## dan-o

Babytots it's perfect. It can be very variable. 
My progesterone was 190 at 13 and 15dpo with vincent 
and with sidney it was 48 at 12dpo. Quite a big range there!

When was the hcg done? That could give you an indication of how far long you are? 
I always just add two weeks on to my DPO to date myself as my ov is often early.


----------



## dan-o

Ps. both your and sil's tests look amazingly reassuring, lovely lines!!


----------



## babytots

Thanks dan-o thats reassuring to know. My bloods were taken 2 days ago so at 17dpo. x


----------



## dan-o

So I make you 4w5d if you are 19dpo! Does that sound right?


----------



## babytots

Yes thats what I worked it out to be by adding 2 weeks to 19 but I am on cd 37 with ov on cd16 if ov was on cd14 like an average cycle I would be cd 35 making me 5 weeks exactly. Does that make any sense at all lol. x


----------



## dan-o

Yeah nhs just date you from LMP don't they, then knock a few days off when you get a scan.


----------



## babytots

Yeah I'll probably just stick with lmp the most I'll be out by is 3 days as I won't have ovulated before my positive opk. 

Sil I can see your test now. It looks fab!! x


----------



## Beckzter

Ooh lovely lines there ladies. I had a dream last night that I got a positive pregnancy test. Not tested today but will try an ic again in the morning and going to get some frer at lunchtime for weekend testing if the witch doesn't show. I'm really scared of doing a frer too early as with the mc the lines were faint whereas with DD they were really dark so I don't want to create anxiety for myself. If my cycles have gone back to normal AF is due today.

I quite like being PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) :D

Blumming heck Sunshine how scary :o


----------



## babytots

Hope you got a lovely bfp this morning Becks. I dreamt I was pregnant twice this month and got mine :) 

Went to doctors today to try and get my bloods repeated to be told they don't repeat them unless there is a problem. Its the first I've heard. Even with my history they don't think it warrants a blood test. So now non the wiser as to wether this pregnancy is progressing or not until I get a scan next week. x


----------



## sil

Beckz thinking of you!! Can't wait to hear your results from testing. 

Babytots booo that stinks! I can't believe your doctor won't re-draw. When is your scan happening? My first scan won't be booked until after my appt on Monday where they do one last blood draw and paperwork.


----------



## dan-o

Sunshine omg @ the break in :shock: glad you are ok xx

Good luck beck, fx for you! 

Babytots, your gp is tighter than a ducks arse, but I think you're good! 
Just get an early scan instead then!!! ;)

Sil how many betas have you had now? 

I've had 2, two weeks apart, may get the result for the second tomorrow (did it on weds)

Yazzy how are you feeling hun? 

Kelly, welcome. Sorry for your loss and slow hcg. Mine often does this, it drives me crazy. I hope you get your bfn soon xx

Cami, thinking of you, hope you are ok xx


----------



## yazzy

Wow loads to catch up on, sorry I can't reply to each and every one of you...I can't remember exactly what point everyone is at!

Thank you to all who have asked after me. I am doing really well thanks, this week, 3 1/2 weeks since surgery and I am finally feeling back to myself again. I am able to do most normal things and have even been out walking the dogs today. I am still being careful but it is great to be able to run around after my little girl again!
I'm hoping my AF arrives at the end of next week, then ttc begins again!

Dan-o how are you feeling?

Babytots good luck for your scan next week.


----------



## Tasha

Yes loads to catch up on! 

I hope you're all okay. Beck I hope that's a sign for you.

Baby tots fab numbers IMO 

Sunshine sorry about the break in

Yazzy I'm glad you're feeling a little better. Good luck for ttc.

Sil I hope you are okay. How's everyone?

AFM scan tomorrow x


----------



## Beckzter

Ooh good luck Tasha, will be thinking of you tomorrow.:thumbup:

Well BFN this morning and as of now still no AF. Bought 2 Frer's at lunch time today. Really gonna try and hold out till Monday to test again now. Was a bit crampy yesterday morning so wondering if that might be implantation?

Pft it costs the NHS next to nothing to take and process a blood test.

Glad you are feeling ok Yazzy :)


----------



## dan-o

Tasha, cheering you on for tomorrow, I hope everything is just perfect with this baby! :cloud9:


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks for your kind words ladies xx we have impoved security and feeling much better now -- really hoping they catch them from the fingerprints and get some scum off the streets! Got + OPK on Tuesday so well and truly in the 2WW!! & just have to see - not too bothered this month as want to give the coq10 a chance to work a bit & Xmas is a great distraction .......... although not sure how to feel as xmas approaches as got my first bfp of the 4 I have had this year just before xmas eve & yet still no baba! Oh well no point dwelling ......

Tasha that's so exciting about your scan tomorrow hope it all goes well - will be thinking of u x

Babytots sorry they won't draw any more blood - when is your scan is it next week hun?

Yazzy glad to hear ur feeling better! - at least the time seems to have gone quite quickly for u hun and u will be able to try again soon.

Dan-o hope ur feeling well hun & everything progressing well x

Sil how r u? How far along r u now?

Becks fingers xd for ur BFP & Kelly how r u doing?

Hope that is everyone and I haven't missed someone xx


----------



## babytots

Thanks ladies I can ring and book in Monday so probably be Tuesday or Wednesday I get seen for a scan.

Yazzy glad to hear you are doing well.

Tasha good luck tomorrow at your scan got everything crossed.

Becks sorry you got a bfn hope you get a bfp on a frer when you next test.

Sunshine hope the police find who did it. Good luck on your 2ww! X


----------



## Kellya009

Well I finally got a bfn on an ic. It didn't turn positive for the first 10 mins. Then I tossed it but checked the bin later and there were two lines. That doesn't really count does it? &#128541;


----------



## Beckzter

No I think if it was negative in the first 10 minutes then it's negative. 

Tasha how did you get on today? Been thinking about you :)

Still no AF for me........ Boobs aching slightly and I feel a bit swollen in my tummy also if I stand up too quick I get a pulling sensation in my side, ouch! DH asked me if AF has arrived earlier and I said 'nope' and he said 'you can't be pregnant again so soon surely?' Ha ha! Roll on Monday! 

Hope everyone else is well :)


----------



## babytots

Hugs Kelly what test did you use? I found with previous pregnancies when testing early my bfp didn't show til after the time limit. I would perhaps test again in a couple of days. Hopefully you will get a bfp. 

Hugs Beckster hope you get a bfp or af arrives soon for you. Fingers crossed its the former and not the latter. 

Dan-o, Tasha and Sil how are you all doing?

Sunshine,mommy and yazzy what cd/dpo are you all now? 

Camichelle hope your doing ok hun been thinking of you lots. 

Afm can't seem to shift this cold properly been lingering for ages now. Feel fine in myself just my noser is constantly blocked. 

Nausea is getting worse yay!! Still able to cope with it which I'm thankful for. In previous pregnancies (with my most recent being an exception) I was really ill with morning sickness and couldn't eat a thing. This time I am able to eat and the nausea tends to go once I do. Its just finding things I want to eat as I have zero appetite. Just 2 days now til I can book in with the epu. So nervous! x


----------



## dan-o

Just ticking along here, same as you with no appetite. I'm just grazing all day. Chocolate seems appealing which is annoying, I gave up sweets and sugar back in the summer! 

Babytots maybe it's pregnancy rhinitis, I had that real bad with DS1, had to keep tissues by the bed to blow my nose every time I woke up! Yuck!

Will they scan you quite quick after you ring you think? Or wait a few days/week?


----------



## Kellya009

Thanks babytots! I'm actually trying for a bfn right now after my mc. So bizarre to not want to see 2 lines! 

I have a question about opks. Does anyone here use them?


----------



## Tasha

Beck, Fingers crossed for you for tomorrow.

Thank you, dano.

Sunshine, Im glad you got better security :hugs: fingers crossed for the tww. Do you test early?

Kelly that's a negative but it does sound like a teeny bit lingering IMO. I use opk! Can I help?

Babytots yay for symptoms :haha:

How's everyone?

Afm it was a good scan, perfect size, heart beat. So pleased.


----------



## dan-o

I'm an opk-er too kelly. X

Tasha so so pleased for you, as you already know! X

I've stopped spotting now after completely forgetting my progesterone on Friday! Silly me! It was probably just breakthrough spotting but never nice to see, especially when its bright red!


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: dano. It will be break through but heart in mouth moment isn't it? 

You back on the progesterone now?


----------



## dan-o

Yeah my Saturday morning dose didn't stay in long either, but I didn't really think twice until I realised I'd forgotten Fridays! Dumbass springs to mind lol! 
I took another one when I noticed the spotting in the afternoon (and realised my mistake) and another before bed! I was cramping too, that's stopped now too x 

I have had problems with spotting and a luteal defect since my last D&C, so maybe I do actually need the progesterone support now? Ovaries getting old lol!


----------



## Tasha

Sounds like you do hun. Do you take from bfp?


----------



## dan-o

Yes, but I actually took from a few days DPO this cycle as an experiment to see if it helped my luteal phase/lining. Must have done something! Lol

I've had 3 bfn cycles this year (been pregnant the rest of the time) with luteal phases of 6,10 and 9 days.


----------



## Tasha

Yikes it really does sound like progesterone could of helped. Amazing such a simple thing.


----------



## babytots

Kellya009 said:


> Thanks babytots! I'm actually trying for a bfn right now after my mc. So bizarre to not want to see 2 lines!
> 
> I have a question about opks. Does anyone here use them?

Ah sorry hun my mistake. Glad it was a bfn for you hopefully it means all the hcg is now out of your system.

I use opks too when ttc so fire away with your questions.

Dan-o never heard of that before it did start off as a cold as my boys have had it too and DH has now caught it from me. Constantly having to blow my nose though even though I don't feel ill anymore so maybe it could be.

Epu should book me in the next day hopefully sometimes it can be the same day depending on how busy they are. Means I'll have to go to the scan on my own as DH back at work Tuesday. Used to going to them on my own now though a he's either working of at home with the kids. When's your next scan hun?

Tasha the morning sickness is sooooo reassuring. My last pregnancy I just don't think my levels were rising properly as my nausea started off peaked and then dissapeared and by the time I lost the baby I felt normal. So the worse this sickness gets the better as it means the hormones are doing their job.

So so pleased your scan went well hun. When's your next one? X


----------



## Tasha

I'm glad its reassuring you :) I remember you feeling really sick with the boys too.

In glad you won't have to wait long.

12th December. Feels forever away but I guess I will be two days off ten weeks by then so hopefully a nice hb and look more like a baby less like a duck :rofl:


----------



## Kellya009

Ok so my question about opks, do you slowly get more positive lines each day you test? Or is it negative for a long time then bam positive?


----------



## Tasha

For me it goes quickly from negative to almost positive and then next day positive x


----------



## dan-o

I'm the same as Tasha usually. Goes almost positive then positive next day, then ovulate about 24-36 hour later x


----------



## babytots

Thanks Tasha getting excited for the first scan now though be a bs or nerves when I go. Aww not too long to wait for your next one tough I know if your anything like me each day feels like a lifetime.

Kelly I get negatives for a while and then mine slowly darken. Once I get a positive I tend to get them 2 days in a row before getting negatives again. X


----------



## dan-o

Babytots hope they get you in nice and quick! Yay for reassuring symptoms! 

My next ones on the 10th when I see the consultant. I'll be a whole 8w lol!


----------



## dan-o

Tasha I'm guessing you are on fortnightly scans too then? Will you get that all through? I'm hoping mine continue this time (or at least a few extra) as I usually just get chucked out into the mainstream system at 10 weeks, and have to top up with private scans for my own sanitys sake!


----------



## Tasha

It goes feel ages away, two weeks is long :dohh: When will you ring?

It's hard isn't it dano? They expect you to be fine after 12 weeks if it is 'just' earlier loses. After Riley Rae was born they realised that they shouldn't of taken me off meds as it cost her life and could of cost me mine (I got a dvt) so they agreed to loads of stuff to appease me including growth scans fortnightly from 16 weeks. We shall see at my booking in if they hold true to that though.


----------



## dan-o

Scarey stuff Tasha, are you on blood thinners day to day, or just during pregnancy? 
You definitely need to put your foot down if they don't comply!! :grr:


----------



## Tasha

Just pregnancy as it's the hormones that make my blood super sticky. It was shortly after delivery that happened. 

I will, I have it all in writing so hopefully no fight :)

Are they supportive hun?


----------



## dan-o

My lot? My EPU are great, always been the same 3 ladies who I know quite well now!
As for the CLC team, always been very blasé, and one of my midwives is terrible, but I'm not having it this time. I'm actually pretty scared of a late loss.


----------



## Tasha

I'm glad the epu are good! Grrrr for crap mw. That's understandable hun, loss at any gestation opens your eyes to all the other loses there are x


----------



## Beckzter

Morning everyone :)

Well still no AF so got up at silly hours this morning to POAS and it's a BFP, eek!

I had my suspicions, felt really sick yesterday morning and boobs were aching. Right now I'm swinging between excited and petrified!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## dan-o

Oh my!! There's no denying that line!! Wow, congratulations hun <3


----------



## Kellya009

Yay becks!! That is a crazy strong line! Congratulations!

Afm, finally got my bfn this morning. Hopefully I'll ovulate soon! My opk got a bit darker yesterday.


----------



## dan-o

Yay for bfn at last kelly! :hugs:
Hoping you get your super sticky bfp asap!


----------



## Beckzter

I'm still getting over the shock! 

Going to ring the Dr on Wednesday to book in with the midwife, I'm 5+1 if you date from my mc. Do you reckon I would get an early scan because I haven't had an AF in between?

Babytots - did you manage to speak to your epau today?


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies how is everyone?

I'm hoping my epu do twice weekly scans too I was told by the epu nurse after my m/c that they would. Tasha your right there once you reach the 12 week mark they don't seem to care. When pregnant with Lewis my consultant cancelled scans and then decided I didn't need additional care because I lost Jessica before 24 weeks. I was so angry with her and put my foot down and ended up putting in a complaint to pals. So she begrudgingly agreed to see me but never reinstated the scans. With Harley I had an amazing consultant but he's left to work overseas :( hopefully will get twice weekly care this time because of my antibodies.

Becks congrats on your bfp that's a lovely line!!! How are you feeling? No didn't ring them today have felt so ill with morning sickness I spent most of the day in bed :( will ring them tomorrow and hopefully get booked in for Wednesday.

Kelly that's great you got a bfn hope your opks continue to get darker. X


----------



## Camichelle

Congrats Beckzter! That's a beautiful line. 

Great news on the scan Tasha!


----------



## yazzy

More bfp's, congratulations!
I hope this is a lucky thread for when I can ttc again!

I'm just over 4 weeks since my ectopic surgery. My hb level is normal but may be repeated after I stop my iron tablets for a month to check all is ok. I'm seeing my doctor Friday for a post op check. I just want to know when it's safe to ttc, I don't want to risk another ectopic...I only have 1 tube now!
Feeling really positive for ttc again though so please keep me in your thoughts ladies.

Great news for those of you who have had positive scans, so nice to hear.


----------



## Tasha

Congrats beck.

How are you cami?

Big hugs Yazzy. We are keeping everything crossed for sticky rainbows


----------



## sil

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't checked in in awhile. There is so much to catch up on! 

Beck, congrats! BFP!!!! What a lucky thread this has been.

Cami, how are you doing hun? When do you gear up to O again?

Tasha how are you feeling? I'm so excited everything is progressing well for you so far

Yazzy, sending positive thoughts your way. I hope the doctor has great news for you :)

Kelly, congrats on your bfn (doesn't it sound weird saying that?). I ovulated I believe just 3 days after my bfn so you never know!

babytots- how are you feeling?

dano- how are you? When is your next scan?

Anyone / anything I missed- I'm so sorry I missed you but know I'm thinking of you!

As for me, I haven't been doing too great. I have full blown anxiety this week. Today I am 5w6d, which is when I miscarried my last baby and I just keep running to the bathroom thinking the worst. I am hoping that the anxiety eases as the pregnancy progresses. My first scan is booked for the 16th (at 7w6d). The doctor told me there is no reason for an earlier scan as there is no reason to believe baby is unhealthy since I've only had one miscarriage. To top it off, the morning sickness has kicked in and the migraines have hit hard. I've had 2 full blown migraines this week where I feel nauseous and sick, I can't be around light or noise, and my head is throbbing with pain. The tylenol doesn't help at all. On TOP of all of this, my 17 1/2 month old just hit a huge sleep regression where he's only sleeping 10 hours at night, is refusing all naps (so he's awake for 14 hours straight), and is SO exhausted that he's throwing tantrums and screaming and is just dying for a nap but nothing is working. I could just pull my hair out! Here's to hoping for a better day today. I just have to remind myself to take it one day at a time and eventually all of this will pass.


----------



## Kellya009

Sil Sorry you are having such a rough time! Ms is the worst! I've never had a migraine but I know they are deadly too. I hope your toddler lets you get some more rest in this week :(. Just a few more weeks and you'll see a lovely HB on your scan I know it!!


----------



## Kellya009

I'm feeling quite down on my body... I had an mc at pretty much the same time as two other friends I know, both of which bled for less than a week and have started their periods again. I bled for 2.5 weeks and haven't bled for 22 days and still don't have my period, and I haven't even ovulated yet. Just feeling frustrated waiting. I thought for sure I would've had a period by now :/. Stupid hcg took so long to get back to 0 :(. I was hoping to have another summer baby!


----------



## Kellya009

yazzy said:


> More bfp's, congratulations!
> I hope this is a lucky thread for when I can ttc again!
> 
> I'm just over 4 weeks since my ectopic surgery. My hb level is normal but may be repeated after I stop my iron tablets for a month to check all is ok. I'm seeing my doctor Friday for a post op check. I just want to know when it's safe to ttc, I don't want to risk another ectopic...I only have 1 tube now!
> Feeling really positive for ttc again though so please keep me in your thoughts ladies.
> 
> Great news for those of you who have had positive scans, so nice to hear.

I hope your post op check Goes well! Don't know too much about ectopic pg but one of my friends got pregnant with her son just a few months after hers... So hopefully not too long to wait!


----------



## Camichelle

Sorry you're having a rough time Sil. Anxiety is normal but I have a feeling you have a sticky bean this time! 

Positive thoughts for you yazzy! Hoping you can TTC again very soon! 

Sorry you're feeling down Kelly! Trust me I know how much it sucks when you feel like your body is failing you. 

AFM been pretty depressed. Still can't believe all these losses I've had. On I guess a more positive note hcg is back to 0 and bleeding has stopped so at least my body to miscarry naturally and quickly. With my two previous losses I O'd again about 2-3 weeks later so I'm guessing I should o in a week or two. Not going to do any opk's this cycle though since I've been advised not to try this cycle. Doc ordered some more coagulation blood tests to see if I have a clotting issue. I had some tests 2 years ago and they were normal but doc is going to do some more. He doesn't think it's my issue since they normally effect pregnancies later than I've been able to carry them this year but I guess it's a start to rule out causes. Then as soon as I get my next period I am booked to have a hysterogram. They inject dye into uterus to see if there's any abnormalities that may have been cause by csection like scar tissue and will also check for pollops or anything else going on in there that might cause my losses. If nothing pans out with all that then he'll refer me to an endocrine infertility specialist. Feel a little better that I kind of have a plan now but all seems so daunting. Insurance likely won't cover all and although I'm only 32 I feel like my biological clock is ticking and time is only going to hurt my chances. Ugggg. Sorry for my vent. 

Hope everyone I missed is doing well. 

:dust:


----------



## sil

Kelly, that must be difficult :( You just have to try your best to trust that your body will get there eventually. I learned early on it's much easier when you don't compare yourself to others (easier said than done!). I really hope you get your cycle back on track soon and see that wonderful BFP!

Cami, I am so happy for you that you have a plan in place to move forward for testing etc. It is horrible that you have gone through so many losses and I hope that these tests are able to find out what is going on so you can get that sticky rainbow baby. <3

As for me, I'm doing much better than yesterday. Sorry I was such a mess! Sometimes you just need to vent I guess. I am now 6 weeks and have finally passed the mark of my miscarriage date. I had my last round of bloodwork done yesterday at 5w6d. With the baby that I miscarried, I actually had bloodwork done on the same exact day (5w6d). My bloodwork with my angel baby was just under 1,900. They just called me with the results from yesterday's test - 22,144! Wow, what a huge difference. My last blood work was 10 days ago and came back at just over 650, so I am confident that going from 650 to 22,144 in ten days is a good leap and baby is doing okay in there. Just under 2 weeks until my first scan, but feeling less anxious than before now that I have the bloodwork.


----------



## dan-o

:hugs: to you camichelle xx hopefully you will get some answers and /or a simple fix to get you your rainbow. 32 is not old, plenty of time yet. I'm almost 38 and still hopeful! 

Sil good news on passing the first milestone xxx your numbers sound great!

Yazzy, good to hear you are recovering well. I hope you get the go ahead to TTC again really soon. And that sticky bfp in the right place!!

Kelly you are not alone with that, mine are always dragged out and hcg stubborn. I'm so impatient too, it drives me bonkers! :hugs:


----------



## babytots

Hey ladies how is everyone? Been slightly awol as the morning sickness has well and truly made it's presence known and I spend the majority of the day laid up on the sofa feeling sorry for myself. Sil I get the migraines too (I had a thumping one last night). Just keep telling myself it's all worth it in the end.

Got some anti-sickness meds today so hopefully they will help me feel better. Still not rang up the epu they only do morning appointments at the moment I can only just survive the school run never mind an hour bus ride to the hospital. 

Yazzy hopefully won't be long til you can ttc again.

Camichelle sending you big hugs I know how hard it is when you go through loss after loss :( sounds like you have a good medical team behind you and hopefully they can provide you answers.

Beckster how are you doing hun has it sunk in yet?

Kelly sending you hugs it's so hard isn't it. This last loss my hcg took a while to go down too. I hope you ov soon 

Sil hope your feeling a bit better now. I don't tend to take any meds with my migraines I prefer to get a cold flannel and go sleep in a dark room. Tends to work better then meds. How's the sickness now? That's great you have passed the milestone of when you lost your baby. Hope the next 2 weeks fly past.

Dan-o and Tasha hope you are both well.

Mommy hope your ok too not seen you on here in a while.

Sunshine how are you doing do I recall you being in the 2ww of so I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## Beckzter

Hello ladies :)

Being pregnant still feels a bit surreal. Had an awful day of nausea on Monday but not felt too bad yesterday and today I just wanted to hide under the covers all day but with a toddler legging it around, no chance! 

Went the GP today to book in with the midwife, the first available appointment is 2 weeks today. So I will be 7ish weeks by then. Really hope they refer me for a early scan.

My emotions are a bit all over the place, one minute I'm so happy then the next I'm panicking this baby won't make it. :(

Wow, excellent blood results Sil. :thumbup: 

Babytots I am keeping fingers crossed that sickness and headaches come my way soon, a sure sign that things are progressing, we are bonkers aren't we almost wishing to be ill, but it's all for a good cause :)

Good to hear from you Cami, I really hope these tests will help towards you getting your rainbow.

I hope O come around soon for you Kelly and thinking very positive vibes for you Yazzy


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey babytots was wondering whether u had gone for a scan yet - when do you think you will go? I have everything crossed for u hun xx thanks for asking how I am doing - I am 7dpo today so will see what happens. I have my appointment with the recurring mc clinic next Tuesday 9th pm so will see if they have anything interesting to say ....

Cami - sorry for ur loss hun - that is great though that they are starting to work through possible causes with u - fingers xd u get some answers hun x 

Becks congrats!! Happy and healthy 9 months to u xx Another bfp on this thread it must be lucky!!

Yazzy glad to hear ur feeling a bit better hun - fingers xd u get some of the luck of this thread when u starting trying to conceive again x

Dan-o how are u doing? Hope ur feeling well?

Sil hope u feel better - glad u got past the 6 week mark x

Tasha hope ur feeling well x

Kelly glad ur hcg got back to 0 - take it easy hun ur body will do what it needs to when its ready x

Mommy babytots is right - we miss u hun xx how u doing!? Hope ur ok xx


----------



## dan-o

Things not going well for me today. Started bleeding about an hour ago and it's pouring out.


----------



## sil

Oh no Dano! Huge hugs. Have you gone to the doctor or hospital?


----------



## dan-o

No I can't, hubby's at work with car and can't get cover. I've got both kids at home today, and my little one is ill, so public transport and EPU waiting rooms would be hell on wheels lol. 
It's slowed now and turned dark. I'm thinking a subchorionic hematoma. Not getting miscarriage vibes at the moment.


----------



## babytots

Hugs Dan-o really hope its nothing to worry about and like you say just a subchronic hematoma. I had bleeds in Charlotte and Harley's pregnancies and thats what it was. Got everything crossed for you. Make sure you get yourself down to the epu as soon as you can (I know how hard it is juggling kids and hospital trips). 

Sunshine having a better day today with the sickness so my tablets are helping. Even managed some work and now I'm all finished for Christmas. I think I'll ring Friday and get a scan booked in for Mon/Tues as DH is off those days so saves me having to take Harley along with me. Going to be a nervous wreck next week as it was at the 7 week mark things went wrong last time. Once I get past 9 weeks I can start to relax a little. Then the next big milestone will be 19 weeks which is when I lost Jessica. 

Good luck with the rest of your 2ww I hope that you get your bfp. Let us know how you get on at your appointment. x


----------



## Kellya009

Hope that it stops soon Dan O. SCH is likely with it turning dark I think xx


----------



## Kellya009

Thanks for all your encouragment guys. I guess it's silly to compare myself to others and obviously my body needs more time before I get pregnant again. Which I suppose is good so I don't get hit with extreme ms around Christmas time. (It's so busy at work and I have extra shifts).


----------



## dan-o

Thanks ladies. It is a SCH and baby is ok at the moment x


----------



## Beckzter

Phew, has the bleeding stopped now Dan-o? Fingers crossed baby stays sticky :thumbup:

Babytots I'm jealous you've finished work for Christmas. Everyone at my work has gone chocolate/cake mad in the run up to Christmas. They perched a chocolate cake and 2 boxes of roses on the end of my desk. Had a couple of roses even though I didn't really feel them but had to move the cake away as it was making my nausea feel worse, blergh! Never thought chocolate would do that to me, lol!


----------



## GalvanBaby

HI ladies. I have had 2 losses in the past two years. My most recent was in August. Both times I was 5w4d when my betas started acting crazy. I started bleeding both times at 6w. Thsi is my first cycle TTC again since August. We had stopped TTC in March for a while, and were basically ok with it not ever happening for us. I have 2 children from a previous marriage. OH doesn't have any kids, but he says my 2 are his. Well, we have been TTC for 3 years. I had a tubal reversal March 5, 2012, and we started TTC immediately. I got pregnant a year later, but had a MC. Then, no pregnancies for 18 months. We tried IUI. After 1 unsuccessful IUI and 1 cancelled IUI because I responded on my blocked left side, we decided to stop for a while and see later. We were getting to where we were making plans for us without any babies in the future and were ok with it. Then, a surprise pregnancy happened. My betas were great. They were higher than the last time, so I was confident. then, I started spotting. My RE upped my dose of progesterone, but my next betas had only went up from 350 to 500 in a week. We did an u/s just to see if they could see anything. I knew they couldn't really, but we saw what they thought was the beginnings of a sac. I went for betas again 2 days later. They were down to 394. The did another u/s, and saw a cyst that was solid. They thought it was a dermoid cyst which causes HCG in your system. They sent me to an oncologist who monitored the cyst. He had an MRI and recommended surgery. I wanted a second opinion, so I went to a doctor in the States (I live in Mexico). She did another beta, and it was 0. So my doctor in the States decided to monitored it, and it disappeared. She then confirmed that I was pregnant, and the cyst was a blood cyst. After that entire ordeal, we decided that we did want to TTC, btu that I needed a break after all that I went through then. 
So here we are again TTCIng. This time, we will TTC by temping, OPKs, progesterone, and SMEP. I pray that God blesses us with our rainbow baby very soon.

Sorry for long post. :)


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey dan-o phew! Glad to hear baby is ok that is really worrying - make sure u take it easy hun xx has the bleeding stopped now?

Babytots glad to hear ur feeling a little bit better x hope u manage to get an appointment & get the peace of mind ur seeking xx try not to worry each PG is different so there is no reason why this one would have the same outcome as Jessica - just take each day at a time and try not to stress - fingers xd this is ur rainbow baba! 

Galvan welcome hun - so sorry for ur losses - this is a really nice group of suppportive ladies & also at the moment seems to have some good luck attached to it as everyone keeps getting pg!! HOp eu get some luck in ttc

Afm - I think I'm 9 dpo or so - did a test with second mu and got negative - didn't get a + with my last pg until 11dpo so will see what happens! Sorry for tmi -- I have had loads of greenish tinged cm since about 3dpo & it is supposed to be sign of high progesterone prob nothing but my body trying really hard after the mmc!! Getting into the xmas spirit will put up tree later today & having an early xmas dinner with some friends over weekend so not too much time to worry about POAS!! lol

Happy Friday to u all - hope all the PG ladies are well & good luck to those ttc or waiting to try xx


----------



## dan-o

Yeah just spotting now, but if it's anything like the last active one I had, it backs up then all comes out in one go! I had several episodes like that with Vince, yuck! Feel awful today, no idea how I haven't thrown up, it's really reassuring! :) 

Beck how are you feeling? Any early scans booked? 

Babytots are you any better? Have you phoned for a scan yet? 

Tasha how are you?

Sunshine sorry for bfn, still a little time hopefully xx

Galvan, welcome and sorry for your losses. I've had some long breaks between mc's in the past, it took 3 years to get rainbow #1, similar to you in a way. Clomid worked for us, we tried it while waiting for iui. My second rainbow is also the results of a clomid cycle, with progesterone and so this this bean x I ovulate fine, but it gives me 2-3 eggs almost every time I've taken it, I often stim on both sides too.


----------



## sil

Dano so happy the bleeding has stopped for now! I know what you mean about morning sickness almost being a relief. I've never been so happy to have heartburn and feel nauseous.

Beck how are you feeling? Do you have any blood work or appointments coming up any time soon?

Sunshine, I always get my BFP's late. This pregnancy at 11 dpo I got the most squinty of squinters that I could barely see, and the next day at my doctor's office my hcg was 95 (and my line was still a squinter)! Some people it just takes longer I suppose. I have my fingers crossed for you for your bfp.

Galvan, I'm so sorry for your losses but glad you are able to join us. Fingers are crossed for you as well!

Babytots glad you are feeling a bit better with the tablets

Everyone else I hope you are well <3


----------



## Kellya009

Dano that is such a relief! It always sucks to bleed at all though but so glad baby is ok!

Sunshine hope 11 dpo brings a nice double line for you!!


----------



## yazzy

I saw my doctor today and I can start ttc again at the end of this month yay!! He said all is ok now but because I had so much internal bleeding give my body chance to settle from any inflammation. Eeek scary but exciting! 

Galvan sorry to hear of your losses but welcome to the group, everyone is lovely hear.

Dan-o I hope everything settles down now and baby remains sticky! 

Babytots hope you are feeling ok!

Sunshine, Sil hope both of you are ok :)


----------



## babytots

Dan-o so pleased to hear that all is ok.

Galvan welcome to the group so sorry for your losses I really hope you are blessed with a baby soon. 

Sunshine sorry you got a bfn hope your bfp is just around the corner.

Yazzy that's great news will keep my fingers crossed that it doesn't take you long to get a bfp.

Beckster I'm self employed and have no more clients booked in. Quite glad to be honest as the way I'm feeling I need the break. Don't mention chocolates I've gone right off chocolate so means I can't tuck into the quality streets or yummy cakes over the festive period :( think may have to save myself a tub for when the sickness goes.

Rang epu today and got a scanned booke in for tomorrow morning. Nervous but excited to see my baby. X


----------



## dan-o

Eeeek babytots!! Good luck, cant wait for updates!! 

Fab news yazzy! So pleased everything has settled down enough for you got get that 2015 rainbow BFP underway!!


----------



## Beckzter

Eeek will be thinking of you tomorrow babytots!

Welcome Galvan :waves:

Everything has gone a bit quiet my end, not seeing the midwife until 17th and no idea if I will get a scan or bloods. CB digi's arrived today and couldn't resist doing one at tea time, it said 2-3 weeks which I thought was quite good, from the online calculators I think I am just shy of 3 weeks from conception so will do another In a weeks time hoping to see a 3+. Still feeling nauseous and having a few periods of feeling light headed which go away once I've eaten. Boobs feel achey but not sore to touch.

Hooray for being able to ttc again soon Yazzy, that's fab news!


----------



## Sunshine14

How exciting babytots! Fingers xd & everything else that it all looks good hun xx let us know how u get on.

Dan-o glad to hear everything is better x take it easy xx

Yazzy yay for ttc again soon -- hope u feel better in urself xx

Good luck for 17th Beck - I know it prob seems like ages away but will come round soon enough xx

Sil hope ur feeling well.

Kelly how r u doing?

Tasha hope ur well? Galvan you too. Sorry if I missed anyone xx

Afm - 10dpo did a test with fmu & negative - I'm not even sure if I feel PG - PMS is soo similiar to PG so have no idea! I think af is due Tuesday so will see what happens!




Afm


----------



## Tasha

Galvan welcome and good luck.

Sunshine, fingers tightly crossed for a bfp, there's still plenty of time.

Dano how's the bleeding today?

Yazzie, so exciting. Scary too but we are all going to be holding your hand through ttc and beyond :)

Sil and kelly how are you both?

Baby tots, thinking of you lots this morning.


----------



## Tasha

Beck yay for the 2-3 :dance:


----------



## dan-o

Bit of red spotting last night, nothing since. 

This is my 3rd pregnancy out of my most recent 5 with a large unexplainable SCH! Must be a reason! 

How are you doing hun?

Beck great news on the digi, always reassuring!

Babytots, thinking of you this morning, looking forward to your update!

Sunshine, boo for bfn :( it is early tho, and FMU, so there's time yet!


----------



## Tasha

There must be. It's odd. 

I'm okay thank you.


----------



## babytots

Thanks ladies will try and catch up properly with you all tomorrow just thought I'd pop on quickly to say scan went well baby measuring a few days behind which I was expecting it to. Next scan booked for the 30th. Hoping the next 3 weeks go quickly x


----------



## Beckzter

Hooray fab news babytots! 

We put up our Christmas tree this morning but it was hard as that's when my nausea is at it's worst but if we didn't do it today I would be waiting until next Sunday which is far too long to wait. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend :)


----------



## dan-o

Fab news babytots! :yipee: 
Mine always measure a few days behind too, but catch up later on! Xx


----------



## Tasha

You know I'm so happy for you x


----------



## Sunshine14

babytots said:


> Thanks ladies will try and catch up properly with you all tomorrow just thought I'd pop on quickly to say scan went well baby measuring a few days behind which I was expecting it to. Next scan booked for the 30th. Hoping the next 3 weeks go quickly x

JUst popped on to check in on u babytots - glad it all went well hun - such a relief - how far along are u now? Did u see a hb or was it too early? So glad everything is good hun xx happy & healthy rest of 9 months babe

Hey to everyone else :thumbup:- glad ur all well & thanks for the good luck wishes re a bfp :flower:


----------



## yazzy

Just a quick update, saw my doctor on Friday. He was gob smacked that my ectopic was missed and said I must persue the hospital. On a good note blood levels are back to normal and we can start ttc again at the end of this month!! I should ovulate around then as I've just had first AF so keep your fingers crossed ladies!!! 

Babytots great news on your scan!


----------



## Sunshine14

Well ladies this must be some lucky thread! I'm 11 dpo today and did a test first thing this morning - bfn. Thing is my boobs have gone massive & sorry for tmi but have had green tinged cm (which is a sign of high progesterone) evey day since about 3/4dpo so was going wtf! Had friends over for early xmas dinner so did another test at 6ish & got a slight evap line within 10 mins!! Soooooooo tested again at 8ish & got bfp!!!!! Eeek!!!! My head is completely f**ked - I'm not even excited - I keep going back to look at it & just keep thinking here we go number 5 cp/mc (my first cp was day before xmas eve last year!!) Have appointment at the recurring mc clinic on Tuesday -don't know what they are going to say now!

Hope ur all well ladies - I'm so sorry to be such a mess and all over the place xxx*


----------



## dan-o

Omg sunshine!! Congrats!! Stick stick stick!! :wohoo:

Yazzy, yay to TTC on this ov!! Not long until the fun bit ;)


----------



## Kellya009

Awesome news babytots!

Sunshine that is amazing!! Huge congrats xx. 

Arm my tests are still positive grr. I thought I got a negative but they are all still showing shadows. I never had any medical care for my mc. Do you guys think I should go see my dr? I'm 8 weeks post mc. I've read people getting positive tests for months afterwards though... 

I Was getting impatient but I'm ok with waiting to get back on the TTC bandwagon because today we found our house we want to buy!! So I'll be preoccupied with that for a few months or so :D


----------



## dan-o

Kelly, 8 weeks is quite long but not unheard of. I can totally relate tho, stubborn hcg is so frustrating :hugs:
Usually if it's almost there it will go down on its own eventually. On average it halves every48 hours, but I find the last 20 or so tend to take the longest. If it super super -almost negative- faint then you may be fine. Treatment could be a D&C if you have retained placenta or methotrexate to kill the last few cells. You have to wait 3 months to TTC after having methotrexate tho, as it causes birth defects. Bloods could be helpful to see if it's stalled or still dropping. Have you been scanned at all? :flower:


----------



## sil

Kelly, I hope you get that bfn soon. I can only imagine how frustrating it must be to wait that long. Hang in there hun.

Dano- how are you feeling? Is your bleeding doing better?

Sunshine- Congrats!! I'm so happy for you! Wow, this really must be a lucky thread. Will you get blood work done?

Yazzy- woohoo! Great news. Good luck this month! I'm excited for you

Tasha- how are you doing? 

Babytots- so happy for you that your scan went well!!

Beck- we put up our Christmas tree this past weekend too. It's nice to cross it off the list of things to do (although I feel bad saying that - I should enjoy it!)

Everyone I missed - hope you are doing well! 

As for me, I'm 6w5d today. Morning sickness is really kicking my butt. I almost threw up when I had to change DS's diaper this morning and I've been off all day for the past few days. I was lucky with DS and had no sickness at all, so I was almost a bit surprised when it kicked in so horribly with this pregnancy. 8 more days until my first ultrasound!


----------



## yazzy

Thanks Sil! Exciting times ahead!

Sunshine eeek how exciting, congratulations!!

Kelly it can take quite a while for hcg to completely get out of your system. There's no harm in speaking to your doctor if you aren't sure.

I'm getting into the Xmas spirit this week. Been making paper chains with my daughter, she's loving that! Need to collect my tree this week and then start wrapping presents. 
It's my husbands 40th birthday on Christmas Eve as well!!!


----------



## Sunshine14

Ahh thanks dan-o, kelly, sil & yazzy I need all the good luck I can get at the moment! Dan-o ur dancing thing made me laugh out loud v sweet : ) I'm freaking out a bit today as I did a cheapie test this morning and 2 when I got home & got faint squinters. So I did a boots test and that came up with a faint cross for pg so don't know what to think! I have my appointment at the recurring miscarriage clinic tomorrow so they might do some bloods for me!? - I don't know what to expect really .....

Anyways Kelly I hope ur hcg gets to zero soon hun x Yazzy fingers xd for when u start trying, Dan-o hope ur well and bleeding has complety stopped and Sil hoping ur not too sick hun & good luck for ultrasound next week - I think I'm going to head out & get a FR test from late chemist as cheap tests are doing my head in!!


----------



## Beckzter

Arrrr fantastic news Sunshine, congratulations! I love FR, they are the only tests I trust.

Kelly it might be worth checking in with a Dr, have you have AF yet?

Yaye for TTC Yazzy, we seem to have a lot of baby dust in here, will be sure to send some your way :)

9 days and counting till I see the midwife. Nausea is at it's worse in the mornings. Had a few more stretching type cramps so hoping that all is well inside my tum.

Sil, I always breathe in through my mouth when changing nappies now as I know the smell will set me off, lol!


----------



## Kellya009

Dan-o, haven't been scanned or had bloods or anything. This was today's test and it's really just a shadow that I can see... It's obviously getting close to the bottom of the 25-50 range, I think with this light of a test. 
https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h185/reiko_caps/05B7473E-6674-499C-A937-4799B0F36C72.jpg


----------



## comotion89

Hi ladies, may i pop in? I would be 4 weeks +5 today however losing little bean i have a scan tomorrow to confirm. DH and i really want this to move swiftly to try again im still having symptoms which is cruel anyway congrats to those with bfps .


----------



## Tasha

Oh no commotion. I will be praying you're not x


----------



## dan-o

Sunshine, did you do a FRER? Cheapys can be so annoying! Hope your RMC's appt went ok!

Beck hope your 9 days pass quick. Did you say you were getting an early scan? 

Kelly that is super faint! Mine get stuck at that stage for ages, it's too annoying! Hopefully they will suddenly jump to bfn now :hugs:

Yazzy, yay for getting in to the xmas sprit! I finished off the xmas shopping last night, feeling festive now! Just my cards to do! 

How's everyone else doing? 

I'm ok no more bleeding. Got my scan with consultant tomorrow morning.. Eek! Hoping we still have a heartbeat!! :wacko:


----------



## dan-o

comotion89 said:


> Hi ladies, may i pop in? I would be 4 weeks +5 today however losing little bean i have a scan tomorrow to confirm. DH and i really want this to move swiftly to try again im still having symptoms which is cruel anyway congrats to those with bfps .

Hi commotion, welcome :hugs: hope you're wrong and your little bean is ok xxx


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks Beck for the good wishes xx hope ur well hun xx 

Dan-o thanks for asking hun whetehr I tested again. My head has been so wrecked! Have been testing, what feels like constantly, with the cheapie internet tests (the blue ones like Kelly has in her pic above) & bl**dy line seemed to be getting fainter so was convinced it was another cp -- tested today with some opk's & a frer & opk is as dark as control line almost & frer had very clear pink line so the bl**dy internet PG tests are all duds!!!! Wtf!!! So pissed off as my head has been wrecked wondering what was going on!! I went to recurring mc clinic today & doctor was a real sweetheart - told her i was pg after the 5 mcs this year & she prescribed me baby aspirin & progesterone pessaries straight away & said sometimes as an older ttc mum u need a little help bless her she said to take them until 12 weeks . She was soo nice & she booked me in for a scan so I asked if I could go in at 7 weeks when I should hear a hb if everything is ok. Have been really panicking about the lack of + on the internet PG tests so today feels like a really good day with the frer test & OPK's & the doctor was just so sweet - I was kindof ready for her to be dismissive as I have 3 healthy children & am older now & I thought she would just say it's age but she was so nice bless her - came out feeling really positive & I'm just going to take each day as it comes now & try to relax & enjoy xmas xx

Anyway welcome comotion there does seem to be loads of babydust flying around on this thread! Hope it rubs off on u too xx

Kelly hope u get ur bfn soon - I can't see much on ur test above so fingers xd u get to zero soon.

Yazzy well done u for having everything done for xmas - we have the tree up & that's about it -- need to start shopping soon & get finished so we can relax as it approaches! When can u start ttc again hun do u know yet?

Dan-o I have everything xd for u tomorrow hun & some & I'm praying u get a fabulous hb hun xx - let us know how it goes sweetie xx will be thinking of u : )

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Beckzter

Glad your appointment went well Sunshine. Will you be scanned before Christmas?

Hi comotion, good luck for tomorrow, keeping everything crossed for you.

Eek will be thinking of you tomorrow Dan-o, I'm hoping to get an early scan but will know more next week.

I've got a really sore throat and I can't use my usual antiseptic spray as it says in big letters on the side DO NOT USE IF PREGNANT OR BREASTFEEDING, boo. I'm assuming normal lozenges are ok?


----------



## comotion89

Thank you all ! I want to sleep but my anxiety is at an all time high ah well. I'll update you all tomorrow :) thanks again 
I think normal lozenges are ok to use like halls? or as my mum would say gargle with salt water and lime :s


----------



## Kellya009

Beckzter I think even normall losenges are off limits too &#128556; call your nurses line or Google it???


----------



## Tasha

Yeah I think lozenges are off too.

Dano thinking of you today x


----------



## dan-o

Scan went well, although no pic due to having Mrs grumpy knickers scanning me again today! :dohh:
Measuring right on now and baby gave us a wriggle. Bleed is quite big, looks almost like I'm carrying frat twins, no wonder my jeans are tight lol. It's only touching the sac on one side, baby looks well attached, fingers crossed it stays that way. Next scan on 23rd and again 6th jan, then I'm chucked out into mainstream until 20w when I see the consultant again. She was very amicable and has agreed to some 3rd tri scans if this baby makes the distance :flower:


----------



## Beckzter

Yaye, glad the little one is ok in there Dan-o. What will happen to the bleed, will it come out or re absorb? Sorry you didn't manage to get a piccie, what a grumpy mare :(

Sore throat has vanished thank god but will have to remember no lozenges if it comes back.


----------



## dan-o

Well, as its clotted up a bit, hopefully it will reabsorb slowly as baby grows. The danger is if it decides to come away it could take baby with it, or if the bleed gets bigger it can surround the sac and tear the placenta away. I've just got to take it easy and cross my fingers! 

Glad you feel a bit better! X


----------



## comotion89

Glad your scan went well :) 

My update well im still having sore breasts, waves of nausea and frequent urination ,
scan showed no gestational sac at my lining was 5mm . however tests are still positive so maybe ectopic bhcg drawn awaiting results.


----------



## yazzy

Sunshine...we are allowed to ttc again this month!!! Doctor said 2 months after surgery which is the end of December and I'll probably ov around then. Keep dreaming in pregnant so I hope it's a good sign!

Dan-o great news from your scan. Make sure you take it easy and rest lots.

Comotion I really hope it's not an ectopic. I've just been through that but was misdiagnosed and discharged from hospital, nearly died after it ruptured. So it's really good your hospital is already keeping a close eye on you.

Hope everyone else is well?


----------



## dan-o

Commotion, what a nightmare, must be so confusing for you :hugs: 
I hope someone has some answers soon and still praying its just too early to see a sac x


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies not been on in a while the morning sickness is really taking it out of me and its the first time in 2 weeks I have felt well enough to sit at the p.c (I hate typing on my phone at the best of times lol). 

Commotion welcome to the group I hope you get some answers soon being in limbo is horrible. Praying that you are just earlier then you thought and a baby will be visable soon. 

Dan-o glad the scan went well. Keeping my fingers crossed that the bleed reabsorbs and you have no more bleeding. Grr to the woman scanning you for not giving you a pic. 

Sunshine glad to hear your appointment went well and congratulations on your bfp :) This is a very lucky thread indeed. 

Beckster hope your throat feels better soon. Nothing worse then being ill when pregnant and not able to take anything. 

How is everyone else? 

Afm plodding along trying to get through each day. Thankful that my tablets enable me to eat something but the constant nausea is really getting me down as I can't do anything with the kids as even the slightest moment has me retching. Keep telling myself though that it means baby is sticking and my hormones are rising. Not sure who it was that asked but yes there was a heartbeat at my scan. Have attached a scan pic in my pregnancy journal if anyone wants to go nosey over there. 

Is anyone else suffering from toilet troubles? I go from being constipated one day to the complete opposite the next and the cramps always worry me incase its me losing the baby. Never suffered like this in previous pregnancies. x


----------



## Camichelle

Welcome commotion. Fx'd for you! 

Yay for good scan dan-o! The bleeding has to be so scary! 

Sorry about ms Babytots but it's definitely a great sign!

Lots of good things going on in this thread! I'm just kind of silently stalking. :haha:
X-rays on my back and neck were normal after car accident so that's good but have to start physical therapy next week. Ugggg. 

Doc still hasn't called with results of labs he ran to check for clotting issues but some of the results posted to my medical file on line. Anyone ever have their protein s and c activity levels checked? My results for both were higher than what they say is the normal range but everything I've googled seems to say that it's only a problem when they're low. So confused. Wish doc would call. On a more positive note have ewcm and O symptoms. Sucks we can't try this month but at least body seems back on track and can have hysterogram soon. 

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## sil

Hi ladies,
I still need to go back and catch up on the past few pages and respond to everyone/see how everyone is doing, but I just wanted to pop in for a bit of support. The past few nights I've had horrible vivid nightmares about losing this pregnancy. I won't get into the details because I don't want to upset anybody, but they have been horrid and graphic. I don't know if it is anxiety about my upcoming scan on Tuesday or hormones or what, but I wish there was some way to make them stop :(


----------



## Kellya009

So sorry SIL :(. The hormones cause those weird dreams I rmember. I would think it's just playing up your fears. Can't wait to hear your scan news, fxd for it to ease your anxiety xx


----------



## Kellya009

Eek I'm bleeding!! I think I'm having my PERIOD!! Never thought I'd be happy to see that!!


----------



## Tasha

Dano so pleased the scan went well.

Baby tots I hope you're okay.

Beck how's the throat?

Sil huge :hugs: I've had horrific dreams, losing this baby, my other kids getting kidnapped to name a few. So vivid and its horrible. I have never had it this bad before but they can be a side effect of my steroids so I think it must be that. No advise just understanding :hugs:

Kelly wahoo. Onwards and upwards. 


Yazzy yay for trying, hopefully you and the others get their bfp this cycle.

Sunshine congrats.

Commotion how are you? Are you on progesterone?

I hope I've not forgotten anyone?

Scan for me tomorrow x


----------



## GalvanBaby

Good luck with your scan tomorrow, Tasha!

Kelly, yay!!

Hi everyone else!

I am 9dpo, and so sleepy! I had the weirdest dreams about centipedes invading my bedroom last night, so not much sleep for me. I knew it was too ealry, but did a test this morning anyway. It was a BFN, big surprise. LOL I might test again tomorrow, or might just wait until Sunday like I planned. LOL


----------



## Tasha

Sorry I didn't include you galvan. Yikes you've got the crazy dreams too :hugs:

Everything crossed for a bfp soon x


----------



## Beckzter

Good luck for tomorrow Tasha :)

My throat is better now but nose is blocked, boo! I keep craving chippy chips at night, wah! I've eaten so much today too, can't stop!

Sil - I remember having a lot of awful vivid dreams all throughout my pregnancy with DD. I've always had a bit of an active mind at night. I heard that the hormones are to blame, it's still not nice :(


----------



## Tasha

Thank you. Boooooo to the cold.

Oh I want chippy chips and curry sauce now


----------



## dan-o

Thinking of you this morning Tasha! Xx


----------



## Tasha

Thank you dano. How are you?


----------



## comotion89

good luck at the scan mrs! I've got to go in for a repeat blood test and scan today eurgh bhcg 44 unlikely ectopic , just spotting now . what's really stressing me is the fact that I'm as irregular as anything going even 4 months without AF. I'm also thinking should I start my pregnacare conceive tablets would it help? also DH does not want us to use preseed again. it's not all dreadful we get the keys to our first house today...the buying process was more stressfully than ttc!!

Mmm chippy chips!!


----------



## babytots

Hugs sil I've been having really vivid nightmares too though not about losing the baby but other horrible things involving my children and family members. How long til your scan now?

Kelly yay hope its af appearing so you can get back to ttc. 

Galvan good luck in your 2ww

Commotion sending you hugs. I hope your cycles start to become regular soon. Mine were similar when ttc my eldest and I'd go months without a period. Hope youi are enjoying your new home. 

Dan-o and Tasha hope you are both well. Look forward to your update on your scan Tasha. 

Afm nothing much to report. Getting to the stage now where I lost my last baby and really struggling. My symptoms disappeared yesterday and I panicked thinking that it was the start of the end but today my sickness is back in full force. The 30th can't come round quick enough. x


----------



## Kellya009

Commotion we are in te process of buying our first too! It is so stressful! It's exciting to have dreams come true but why does it have to drag out!?! Hopefully we will have it all completed by next week :)

Definitely AF on my end. It's quite different than normal but was expecting that for after my mc.


----------



## dan-o

Ahh Kelly, great news on the fresh start. Thats exactly what happens to me, hcg almost there but not quite and AF comes to flush the last bit out! X


----------



## Tasha

Commotion, have they looked into why you're so irregular? Are you in the UK? I once did a little experiment with pregnacare and Tesco own brand prenatals after reading what doesn't disolve in twenty to thirty minutes won't be absorbed. Tesco's were actually better dissolved and much cheaper. Yes I'm sad :haha:

Babytots, the hugest hugs. It's so hard. 30th is that your next scan?

Kelly so pleased it is af. Fingers crossed for a bfp soon.

Afm fab scan, nice strong hb, grown perfectly and is now baby like.


----------



## Beckzter

Yaye, excellent news Tasha, will you have another scan before 12 weeks?

How did you get on comotion, it's so exciting buying your first house.

Glad to hear it is AF for you Kelly.

I couldn't stop thinking about the chips last night, had a pork pie but it wasn't the same. Feeling dreadful today, achey, headachey and so tired. Luckily I had booked today off as leave so I wrapped some presents then it was feet up on the sofa. Took a Fr today and the pregnancy line was way darker than the control line, hoping this is a good sign. I've got one digi to do, prob Monday where fingers crossed I will be 3+


----------



## Tasha

Noooo not talk of food. I need chippy chips and curry sauce, also pork pie (separately).

Yay for lines. I should be getting one at 11+5 at the epu but that's Boxing Day so will be the 30th instead plus I need one at my hospital so that should be soon too x


----------



## comotion89

yay for periods and fab scans! yes I'm in the Uk :) ooo damn wish I knew that before I bought three boxes haha tesco own brand it is next time , thanks for the info :)
yes I'm irregular because I'm fat haha I try to shift the weight but hey.

well hcg dropped to 24 so nearly half , diagnosis is complete miscarriage however she's worried about my dermoid in my left ovary it grew slightly and she advised me to get it removed as it can cause issues...which has really annoyed me I'd most likely lose my left ovary in the procedure , at least the right is ok but ttc may be put on hold :( devastated as I really wanted to ttc in jan if my body agreed.


----------



## babytots

Yes Tasha thats when my next scan is booked. Feels like a lifetime away lol. 

Hugs commotion so sorry to hear that I hope you can get away without having the surgery so you can start ttc. x


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: comotion.

Baby my scan is then as well (although not sure if I will have one at my hospital between now and then), it does feel forever away x


----------



## sil

Kelly - Yay for AF! It's so nice when our bodies finally regulate. Fingers crossed for you this month

Galvan - When will you start testing? I was always so bad at waiting. I'd tell myself to wait until 10 dpo but rarely made it past 8 (even though I never get a bfp until 11-13 dpo - my bfps show up late)


Beck- how are you feeling? Colds are the worst. Feel better soon hun

comotion - I'm sorry you are going through this :( Hopefully you get your rainbow baby soon and you will not need the surgery. Be sure to keep us updated. Why doesn't dh want to use preseed again if you don't mind me asking? Hugs to you.

Tasha- so glad your scan went well!

Cami- I'm so happy to see you pop in again! I was wondering how you are doing. Hope you are well hun. You'll have to let us know what the doctors say when they call back. I have never had those tested so not sure what it means

Babytots- I know exactly what you mean. When I hit the 6 week mark with this baby I was convinced I would lose it like my last baby. Even now at 7w3d I often get convinced that it's all over. It's hard to keep things in perspective sometimes. Sending you hugs

dano- how are you feeling?

Everyone else, hope you are well!

Afm, not too much to report. Just trying to deal with the anxiety of my first scan approaching on Tuesday. I'm somewhat jealous of you ladies who get scans along the way. I think I'd feel a bit better if I knew bubs was doing okay in there. I get a scan at 8 weeks on Tuesday, and then NOTHING until 12 weeks! Booooo. Just trying to focus on a positive scan this week though. I'm excited but nervous to finally see baby. The nightmares seemed to have calmed down a little bit for me (thank you everyone for the support with that. it's nice to know I'm not alone)


----------



## GalvanBaby

I actually did one this morning. It was negative. I am sure tomorrow's will be too. I felt O from my blocked side this month, so I doubt I am. It is weird, I rarely O on my eft side which is my blocked side, but I have been Oing from that side for a few months now except last cycle. I hope I O from my right side this month. AF is due Monday, so I should be Oing around New Year's. FX for a New Year's baby. OH's birthday is January 24, so that would be a great B-day gift!

I was telling OH the other night, that I would be ok with a BFN this cycle because then I wouldn't have to deal with a MC on Christmas. If I was pregnant, I would be 5 weeks at Christmas, and I MCed both times at 5w4d. It is hard to have faith after MCing the same times.


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi ladies. 

I'd like to join your group please. I do chat on another thread too but I think a thread where ladies have had losses will be very helpful for me right now.

I am currently waiting to miscarry and it's agonising. It's my third miscarriage. I have a 22 month old daughter too.
I just feel that when one in four pregnancies end in miscarriage I feel I have lucked out with 3 out of 4 pregnancies ending in miscarriage. (Actually I think I had one when I was 21 too which would make four but I'm not sure).

I have debated whether I want to ttc again but I think I will give it at least one more try.

I have just turned 36 so I'm no spring chicken. I'd really like to know if there's anything you have done after your losses to improve your chances for example, lose weight, get fit, acupuncture, herbs to improve egg quality etc etc.

Hi galvan - sorry to hear about the bfn. Perhaps the new year will bring new things.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi Spud. Again, I am so sorry. :hugs: 

I am taking CoQ10 for egg quality and uhmmm trying to lose weight. Lol That is the hard one living in Mexico. Tacos are too good. Lol


----------



## Spudtastic

Galvan - Oooh cq10. I'll look into that. Plus I know what you mean about losing weight. I just love my food. I did manage to lose 20 kg before july but with my two pregnancies I've put half of that back in again.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I lost 30lbs last year, but gained 20 back between the IUI meds in February and my pregnancy in August.


----------



## Sunshine14

HI ladies how are you all? Sorry to hear about vivid dreams for those ladies that have suffered with them. dano-o & Tasha great to hear about ur scans going so well xx Kelly yeah for af!! Sorry ur ms is so bad babytots. Yazzy great u can get started soon! Welcome spud & fingers xd Galvin for bfp xx

Afm - 4 + 4 today and my head is wrecked - have had 4 mc's since last December & I'm absolutely convinced it's another cp -- previous mc's were 4+3, 5+4, 3 + 6 & then mmc at 6 weeks, which ended at 9 weeks. MY boobs have been really sore but today they don't feel as sore, had cramping last night & keep thinking af is coming. MY scan is at almost 7 weeks on 30 Dec & I'm usually quite patient but not sure how I am going to get to the 30!!! I have (probably stupidly) been googling miscariage & stats are pretty bad for my age! Aghhhhhhhhhhhhh my head is wrecked!

Anyway hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Kellya009

Hugs sunshine!! I remember the crampy feeling with my DD. Don't let it stress you xx. Enjoy Xmas and your scan will be here before you know it??? Do you gave holiday plans to keep you busy?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies, BFN this morning. There was no doubt at all, not even an evap today. Oh well, onward with next cycle. hopefully, I O from my right side this time, so we will at least have a chance. Af should be here tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Beckzter

A bit of a woe is me post coming up. I'm so bloated and feeling so so exhausted at the moment. It's my works Christmas party on Wednesday and of course nothing fits or I obviously look pregnant in it. I honestly want to cancel going, I will be tired, having to lie about not drinking as none of them know yet, Eurgh it just feels like too much. And I've not no time to go emergency clothes shopping either before then, well I could go Wednesday but I will have DD with me so I won't be able to concentrate properly. 

My boobs are so uncomfortable and busting out of my bra and I'm Feeling teary. Midwife on Wednesday and I'm panicking about that. 

Hope everyone has had a good weekend. Sorry about bfn Galvan and welcome to the thread spud :)


----------



## Kellya009

Becks sorry you're having a bad time :(. I wouldn't go to be honest, but I've never liked work Christmas parties personally! Skipped mine this year!


----------



## Kellya009

Also -- my first AF post mc... Pretty light but clotty?? Is that weird, or normalish??


----------



## comotion89

can't help you there Kelly, but maybe you could help me? did you spot at all for a while post the heavy bleeding? I've been spotting since Thursday. 

someone asked me why DH didn't want to use preseed anymore, well he thinks it's too I'm slippery up in there haha he didn't enjoy it as much.

sorry about the bfn galvan, and becks I probably wouldn't go if you don't feel like it.


----------



## Kellya009

Comotion I bled for 2.5 weeks in total! Only about 4 heavy/medium days in there and the rest was light spotting. But it felt never ending! That's me though :). Hopefully it cuts it out in a few days!


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks for ur reply and ur kind words Kelly xx I have a busy christmas planned so just goign to try and stay strong until the scan on 30th & try not to get myself too worked up! I read somewhere that if u see the hb at about 7 weeks the PG has a 78% chance of success so I'm hoping we get that hb!! I said to my honey last night that all i want for xmas is a hb & healthy baby - the poor bloke! lol Re ur af hun I have had 4 mc's this year and it's normal to have weird periods /clots / shorter /longer periods after ur miscarriage - it is just ur body getting back to normal hun & sorry to be gross but clearing everything out - glad u got af & u can start trying again soon xx

Hi to everyone else - hope ur all well xx


----------



## dan-o

Sorry not been on much ladies, been feeling reassuringly terrible lol!! :yipee:

Galvan sorry for the bfn hun :( maybe it's still early and a little chance left this cycle? Hope so!

Sunshine sorry to hear you are worrying hun :hugs: it's so hard trying to remain positive after so many losses, hopefully your scan will come round quick now.

Kelly sounds about right to me, mine is always outside of the norm for AF when it's after a loss. Hopefully you won't have another now for about 9 months:D 

Tasha hope you are well and all your appointments make this next month fly by! 

Babytots hope you aren't feeling too bad hun, when's your next scan? Sorry if you've already said :dohh:

Yazzy, fingers crossed for your TTC cycle!!

Sil, thinking of you today, hope the scan goes well x

Beckz, sorry you are feelings pants, but it's all good to feel so bad!!! :)

Comotion sending hugs :hugs:

Hi spud, welcome xxx sorry for your loss and to hear you are WTMC :(:hugs:


----------



## dan-o

Ps. Sorry if I've forgotten anyone, I have serious brain fog atm!


----------



## sil

Ahhh ladies, first scan is in 1 hour! So nervous they'll find a MMC :( Fingers crossed..


----------



## GalvanBaby

Cd1. :(


----------



## Kellya009

SIL hope it went great!! Waiting for an update :)

AFM, AF is doing the exact same thing as my mc bleeding did. By lunchtime I've stopped bleeding and I think it's over and then the next morning it starts up again! Only on CD 6 so expect it to end for real tomorrow!!


----------



## Beckzter

C'mon Sil, how did the scan go?

Thanks for letting me rant the other day. Over the past couple of days at work the night out has gone from a big party to small gathering with a lot of people not drinking. I've already been telling them I won't be drinking as I've been feeling unwell with my cold, teehee and I've decided to wear my jeans that still fit with a smart top and a blazer with heels to dress it up.

Midwife tomorrow. Hooray! Had a little panic at work this morning when I found a very small amount of brown cm in my knickers. Been mildly cramping a little bit today and still felling rough.

Boo for CD1 Galvan. Kelly I've had AF like that too, so blumming annoying!


----------



## Camichelle

Fx'd for a terrific scan Sil! 

Doc finally called back after consulting with a hemotologist on my elevated blood test results. He said there's nothing clinically significant to high levels... Only an issue if they're low. So we can at least rule out that it's a clotting issue. Wishing AF would come so I can schedule my hysterogram and maybe get some answers.


----------



## Camichelle

Hope no one minds if I pose this question but for any ladies that suffered multiple losses, what kind of testing did you have done and were you able to find a cause? If we don't find anything in the uterus dye scan I'll be meeting with a recurrent loss specialist and want to go prepared with a list of questions.


----------



## sil

Scan was great!! Heart was 173 bpm, measuring right on track at 7w6d with an edd of July 29. Crazy day so I can't post much now, but tomorrow I will come back and catch up on everyone elses posts. Thanks again for all of the support through both good and the bad so far, it really does mean a lot to me to have you ladies in this thread being here for me. It sounds sort of silly, but I almost think of you all as an online family that I can go to. Few people understand the fears and trials and tribulations like you do.


----------



## Camichelle

Oh Sil!!! So happy for you!!!! You must be so relieved!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Camichelle, I am not sure exactly what tests they do. I have had 2 MCs, so no testing for me yet. My gyno said that if I have another, they will start doing tests. Hopefully, someone can help you in here. :hugs:


----------



## Kellya009

Sil!!!!! That is amazing! What a lovely thing to see that heartbeat :D


----------



## Tasha

SIL so pleased for you :dance:

Camichelle, I've had loads and loads of bloods which include looking for clotting issues, thyroid issues, liver function, full blood count amp more (I can't remember what), I've had karotyping (genetic to see if either my husband or I have any chromosomal abnormalities), a TEG which looks at how your blood clots rather than specific blood clotting disorders (theory behind that is they believe there are still clotting disorders that they've not discovered yet so if you have one of those your blood could be very sticky but there won't be a known clotting disorder to treat), I've had a uterine biopsy and blood tests for natural killer cells.

I have factor V Leiden (blood clotting disorder), my TEG came back that my blood clots very fast and wide, I have MTHFR (stops absorption of synthetic folic acid and also affects clotting) and elevated natural killer cells. 

I hope that helps a little. If you have any questions just ask x


----------



## Kellya009

Sooo... My light and clottty period did not end on cd7. It turned into a massive blood storm &#128553;. Ugh the cramps are unpleasant and Ive just passed a clot the size of 2 quarters. I've never had an AF longer than 7 days ever! Tomorrow will be 8 days. I know AF is wacky after mc but I'm hoping it's over in a day or two... Has anyone had a long AF before?


----------



## Kellya009

And also I STILL have the slightest shadow on a pg test. I wouldnt even trust it for a BFP its so slight and I could have line eye. Hopefully when this period ends I'll have a stark bfn.


----------



## Kellya009

I have another question for you guys too... Sorry posting so much tonight. If I don't stop bleeding till close to ovulation, do you think that my lining will build up enough for a pregnancy? Maybe I will have a long cycle and ovulate late.


----------



## babytots

Sil so pleased your scan went well hun. Its such wonderful news. 

Galvan sorry af got you hun hope this cycle you get a lovely bfp. 

Kelly my af after this miscarriage was longer then normal and more clotty. Figured it was just having a good clear out after the miscarriage. Hope it stops soon. 

Dan-o how are you feeling? I'm finding it slightly easier now to deal with my sickness. Counting down the days til I can feel human again and stop taking my tablets. 

Tasha double figures now wahoo!!! Hope your well hun.

Sunshine hope your doing ok. Looks like 3 of us have a scan on the 30th (you, me and Tasha) I hope it comes round quickly for us all. 

Beckster hope your doing ok?

Camichelle I had the same tests as Tasha mentions although I was never tested for mthfr or for nk cells. All mine came back normal. 

Hope I've not missed anyone if I have then my apologises. 

AFM plodding along as you do. Had m/w appointment yesterday which went well. Classed as a high risk pregnancy so will be consultant led and hopefully get an appointment through soon so I can discuss my antibodies and the care plan that they will set out to ensure they don't attack baby. Also the peads will be notified because baby may need to go to the special care unit or even nicu if he/she is affected by the antibodies. So much to take in but trying to stay positive that baby will be ok. 

Nuchal scan is booked in for the 15th which works out well as its just over 2 weeks after my scan with the epu so not long to wait. x


----------



## babytots

Oh and I picked up babies heartbeat today. Found it twice before he/she wriggled away. So now baby has a nickname of scamp :) x


----------



## Beckzter

Hello everyone!

Yaye for a good scan Sil so pleased for you.

Had a really rubbish appointment with the mw. Started with her saying me, 'this is not your booking in app, I saw you recently'. I said yes and I had a mc that weekend after the booking appointment, she hadn't even looked at my notes. :( then she said ok we won't do much today as I don't want you to go through the booking in process in case it happens again. She asked me how far along I was and I told her I don't know as I haven't had AF since mc. She got her little chart out and said hmm ok so you are around 7+2 from the mc but I reckon you are more 5-6 weeks. Ok come back and see us in 3 weeks and we will book you in then and we will scan you at 12 weeks. So no early scan. So I think we are going to book a private one, I can't wait 5 weeks for a scan, the anxiety is getting to me. I told her I was anxious and worrying and she didn't seem bothered. My hubby is worried about having a private scan and all being ok then going wrong.

On a positive note the nausea is getting worse by the day, I'm feeling so awful I'm not sure how I'm going to try and enjoy Christmas at the moment.

Yaye for finding the hb babytots, I had a Doppler with dd but could never find anything until I was 15 weeks.


----------



## Kellya009

Beckzter said:


> then she said ok we won't do much today as I don't want you to go through the booking in process in case it happens again.

That's a weird thing to say. Why do they bother booking in with anyone then, every pregnancy has a chance of ending in mc. That is stupid.


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies hope ur all well xx I just wanted to pop on and ask u all about digi tests - according to my LMP i should be 5 weeks today -- my digi tests (did one Sunday/ one last night / one this morning) are all coming up 1-2 weeks -- not seeing very good progression on digis - should be saying at least 2-3 weeks by now -- has anyone got any experience with them?? thanks ladies x am stressing & waiting for bleeding to start boo,hoo ......


----------



## comotion89

at about 5 weeks I did get 2-3 on a digital that was when I got pregnant 3 years ago, but are you sure your 5 weeks your not having any fading symptoms are You? have you tried a pink dye test not frer..during this miscarriage frer remained dark for ages .the tesco own brand test was the first to fade in correlation with my dropping hcg. fx it's just digis being silly x


----------



## Beckzter

I don't find digi's very accurate Sunshine. With DD I got a 3+ before I was 5 weeks, turns out that was because my HCG levels were extremely high!

With my mc I got 1-2 for ages and then 2-3 the day before I mc. 

This time I got a 2-3 when I found out (5 weeks) and 3+ this Monday just gone at 7 weeks, maybe I would have got the 3+ earlier but I wanted to be sure so waited a while.

Don't forget they use an average HCG on the conception indicator, even though the numbers aren't going up as you expect the pregnancy is still progressing well. Is there a chance you ov'd late?


----------



## sil

Babytots where are you placing doppler? I have been trying to use my doppler and still haven't found baby's heartbeat. I am putting it down just above my pubic bone on a full bladder. My symptoms all randomly disappeared this morning, so it's making me really anxious and I want to find baby's heartbeat so badly.

Sunshine, digis were never accurate for me. I wouldn't worry about it too much. If you can get betas drawn that is a much more accurate way to check for fetal viability. Do you think your doctor will run bloodwork? 

Beck, how rude of the midwife! Sometimes doctors can be so insensitive :( hugs

Kelly, how frustrating about AF. Hopefully she ends soon for you!

Everyone else, hope you are well <3


----------



## babytots

Ffs typed a reply and it came up with an error. Hopefully can remember what I typed. 

Beckster so sorry you had such a rubbish m/w appointment. She sounded very rude. Unfortunately unless you have had 3+ m/c they won't tend to refer you for an early scan. It sucks but if they offered an early scan to every woman who had suffered 1 miscarriage they would be inundated and using resources that could potentionally be used for a mum who has had several losses iyswim. I hope your private scan provides you with some reassurance. They are well worth the money :)

Glad to hear your symptoms are kicking in thats a really good sign. 

Sunshine I wouldn't worry too much about the digi tests they really aren't that reliable given that women will produce hcg at different rates. I think sometimes they can do more bad then good causing unnecessary stress when everything is ok. 

Begining to think I imagined my babies heartbeat yesterday as can't seem to find it now :( I know it was the heartbeat as the monitor went right up to the 150's/160's and I found it on seperate occassions but since its gone :( all I can hear is the placenta. Wanted to show DH or at least record it for him to hear. Guess will have to keep trying or wait til babies bigger. Its making me paranoid that babies heart has suddenly stopped which is ridiculous but I just can't imagine it turning in to a happy ending. Really hate the pal journey sometimes :( x


----------



## babytots

Sil I found it to the right just above my pubic bone towards my hip bone. It does take a lot of practise as baby is only about 2cm and plenty of space for him/her to hide. x


----------



## babytots

Yay found it again tonight :) was really hard to pick up as baby was right next to the placenta. Sil today I found it on my bikini line dead on the centre angled Slighty towards my belly button x


----------



## sil

Yay babytots, so pleased for you! I am going to try again tomorrow. What doppler are you using? I have a sonoline b


----------



## Beckzter

I totally understand what you are saying babytots. I thought I might have been offered an early scan more because I got pregnant straight after the mc so dating might be a bit iffy. I don't think it is to be honest, I feel quite confident that I was having a normal cycle. Anyways private scan booked, 28th, so not long to go, yaye!

I have an angel sounds Doppler, loved using it with DD, will have to root it out again.

Sil with any luck you are just having a good day and the symptoms will be raging back tomorrow :)

Hope everyone else is ok, can't believe Xmas is nearly here, eek!


----------



## babytots

Hope you find it sil. Mine is a sonoline b too.

I don't think they give out scans for dating purposes now either Becks and just go on a rough date from the m/c. My 2nd angel was conceived straight afte losing my first angel and they wouldn't scan me either and had to wait for my dating scan. I think there are ao many cuts being made recently they are really stringent with their resources. 

Hope the 28th comes round quickly for you.

Don't want to tempt fate but think I am turning a corner with this morning sickness. The past 2 days I have felt semi normal. My appetite is still awol though :( x


----------



## sil

I am so excited! I have been using my Doppler every day since eight weeks and haven't found the baby's heartbeat yet. My symptoms started to go away yesterday so I was really worried. Today it finally happened; I found the baby's heartbeat!!!it was 162 bpm in the best sound that I have ever heard.

Beck yay the scan is almost here! Can't wait to hear how it goes. How far will you be then?

Babytots I'm glad to hear you're feeling a bit better. I'm the same way as of yesterday. It's nice to eat normal meals for a change.

Galvan, cami, Tasha, kelly, everyone else, hope you are well and check in soon :)


----------



## babytots

Yay fab news sil I bet baby was just hiding. Thats great your sickness is easing too mine still is bad in that I can't really eat full meals and have to force myself to eat but at least its not ruling my life anymore and I can get some housework done here and there and do things with the kids rather then me curled up in a ball on the sofa all day long. Dh is having to go to Tesco every night after work to pick something up for us to eat as I never know what I will want from one day to the next. Even my favourite meals I can't really hack. 

Have a huge craving for prawn toast though lol and orange lucozade has become mym best friend. I had a lolly from asda yesterday blue raspberry flavour and oh my word it was heaven. Got one left but won't be able to eat it without one of my boys nagging for some lol.

Is everyone ready for christmas. I'm behind on so much since the sickness became so debilitating and trying to get the last few loose ends tied up now I feel well enough to sit at the computer. x


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies thanks for ur support when I was freaking out over the cb digi tests xx I just did one this evening & it said 2-3 weeks so its progressing yipee! & I feel like I might have a chance with this PG -- I just have to get a hb on the scan now on 30th fingers xd!! I read this study of 30,000 scottish women that found if u have a baby within 6 motnhs of a miscarriage there is less chance of a second miscarriage and less chance of complications -- so I'm hoping that will apply to me ......

Anyway Babytots & Sil delighted u got a hb!! Woohoo! Becks good luck for the 28th hun - mine is 30th & it feels like forever away!!

Hi to all the other ladies - hope ur all well xx


----------



## sil

Sunshine congrats on 2-3! Great progress :)How far along will you be on your scan on the 30th? Can't wait to hear how it goes


----------



## Kellya009

Well my AF has finally finished! Got a stark white bfn so I know if I get a line in 3 weeks it's a new pregnancy :). We are doing smep and we started tonight :D. Now have to try and keep up with BD every other day... So not my thing, but hubby is in his element during O week lol!! The happiest week of his life!


----------



## comotion89

waiting to hopefully ovulate too as the bleeding from the MC has stopped hoping for a January BFP , Jesus I don't think I could bd every other day haha . we have decided to use the preseed again, it was our first month ttc n it worked even though bean didn't stick around for long.


----------



## babytots

Yay fab news sunshine! Hopefully the 30th will Come round quickly for you I know I'm counting down the days til my scan now.

Kelly and comotion good luck with this cycle hope you both get sticky bfp's x


----------



## sil

Good luck Kelly and comotion! I have my fingers crossed for the two of you!


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks ladies xx Sil according to LMP I will be 6 + 5 days by scan on 30th! So if there is a hb it should be there by then fingers xd & hoping & praying!!

Kelly we have always done the smep cos it allows sperm to replenish. Starting at about cd5 / 6 until after O -- sometimes we have been too busy & so it has been every 3 days -- this is what got me my 5 PG's in the last 12 months hun -- good luck with it xx


----------



## Sunshine14

PS Good luck commotion xx


----------



## Kellya009

With our first we did smep too. With our mc we were ntnp and if I count back we only dtd 1dpo and 2 dpo in 2 weeks.


----------



## Beckzter

Hooray for a fresh start Kelly. Hopefully this month will be lucky for you and comotion too :) I'm not sure I could follow smep sounds exhausting! we always dtd every other day between CD10 - 17 as I knew I always ovulate normally between cd15-17.

Sil I will be 9 weeks exactly by LMP next Sunday but I think I will be more like 8+4. I can't wait, it honestly feels like a lot of my anxiety has been lifted just by booking the scan. Been getting stretchy cramps on and off today and nausea is still going strong. Had a monster headache yesterday which was awful and after 11 hours in bed it was still lingering this morning but thankfully subsided when I got up.

So pleased you got the 2-3 on the digi sunshine, it's so reassuring isn't it?

I'm all sorted and wrapped for Christmas present wise but I can't think about food shopping, with the nausea, even going to the shop makes me want to heave. I don't fancy anything food wise but snacking is the only thing that keeps the nausea at bay.

We are cooking for inlaws on Christmas Day and just realised they will wonder why I'm not drinking, hmmm wonder if they will work it out!

Hope everyone else is ok!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies. I have been busy the past few days. Christmas shopping at the US/ Mexican border is worse than other places!! Too many people from Texas and Mexico make lines horrible! It took me 2 hours to leave once I was in line to pay!

I am cd6. I temped, but didn't sleep well last night. I was up and down all night, so I doubt it is accurate. This is a difficult week for us. My dad passed on Christmas day last year after battling cancer for 6 years. I should O 
My mom refuses to go anywhere after sating that she was going to my grandmother's. It is too late for anyone to make travel plans, so I hope she goes to my aunt's fir Christmas, so she isn't alone.

Ttc note: O should be Christmas, so praying for a Christmas baby!


----------



## sil

Galvan I'm so sorry for your loss <3 This must be a difficult time of year for you. Good luck with your Christmas O! Fingers are crossed for you.

Beck, I know what you mean about the food shopping/food. I have been going back and forth with my nausea. Some days I feel great and others I feel awful. We have to go to a big Christmas Eve dinner tomorrow with DH's family and I'm nervous that I won't feel great since we haven't told family yet. Feel better soon!

Sunshine fingers crossed for that heartbeat! I was so nervous at my first scan too (7+5) but after you see that heartbeat you will feel so reassured :)


----------



## babytots

Good luck with this cycle Galvan shall keep my fingers crossed for you. I'm so sorry for your loss I hope Christmas is gentle on you and your family.

Glad to hear everyone is well hope next weeks scans brings good news for us all.

Afm sickness eased a few days ago but came back with a vengeance yesterday and even my tablets couldn't stop me from being sick :( I guess a surge of hormones although I've read from 9 weeks the placenta starts to take over so I thought it would get better not worse. Hoping tomorrow is a better day as I promised kids we would go to the cinema and then to Pizza Hut for lunch. 

I'm so grateful to be pregnant but seriously I am over the sickness and wish it would just go for good as it's really spoiling how I spend my time especially with the children haven't been able to do bugger all to make this month magical for them like I have done previous years and because I haven't told the girls (aged 8 and 7) why I'm feeling so rough it makes me feel more guilty :( roll on 16 weeks as that's when we plan to announce to family and the kids will be the first we tell.

you'd think after 9 pregnancies I would be used to the morning sickness but you forget just how bad it gets x


----------



## Kellya009

Babytots I know how you feel darlin!! Honestly ms is the worst. It makes life sooo hard!!

As for us, 2 bd's down and 4-5 more to go (hopefully) before O time is over and done. Then it's back to twice a week thank goodness!

Hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas eve and day!! Xx


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi Ladies just a quick message to wish you all a fabulous, happy, peaceful & relaxing Christmas with ur families -- for those PG hoping & wishing Santa brings u a healthy baba at the end of ur 9 months & for those ttc Kelly, Galvan, Comotion, Yazzy, Camichelle -- hoping & wishing you get ur sticky beans very soon xx (sorry if I forgot anyone x)

Galvan so sorry for your loss - hope ur first Christmas is ok without ur dad x 

Sil thanks for your kind words on the digi tests xx I am braced for another missed miscarriage really .....

Babytots hope Christmas turns out well - I'm sorry to hear u couldn't do very much with the kiddies - hope they have a magical time anyway xx

Afm - I feel like I'm doing 2 countdowns - 1 for Santa for the kiddies & 1 for the scan, which is 6 sleepies away. Was terrified about going on my own after my mmc a few months ago (had 3 scans on my own to hear the news) but we managed to get a babysitter for 30th so hopefully that will make it a bit easier whatever the news ...... there should be a fetal pole & hb by 6 weeks & 5 days right??


----------



## comotion89

should be I got one at 5wk 6days with my other pregnancy


----------



## Beckzter

Eeek, how exciting sunshine. I'm 4 sleeps to my scan, this week is just flying by with it being Christmas. 

My nausea is not letting up any at the moment, I too feel very conflicted, so so happy that I'm pregnant but I just can't get into Christmas this year. My fridge and cupboards are full of food but I don't fancy any of it. I feel so tired and bleh I just want to stay in bed and snooze. Hope you have had a better day babytots. 

Merry Christmas to you all and looking forward to seeing some more bfp's in the new year.


----------



## Camichelle

Just wanted to pop in and say merry Christmas! A bit down was hoping to announce this last pregnancy this week but AF arrived right on schedule so I can now schedule my hysterogram and it means my body got back to normal pretty quickly. Plus it means I get to TTC again in about 2 weeks! Yay!!!!!


----------



## babytots

Thanks Kelly it's nice that people understand how it feels.

Camichelle sending you a big hug we were planning to announce our pregnancy this month too if my angel had stayed it's so hard isn't it. Sorry af got you hun hope the hysterogram goes well for you and this is your bfp cycle.

Sunshine I'm the same been counting for both today and my scan on the 30th it can't come quick enough. I'm actually excited about this scan now I can find babies heartbeat I feel more confident he/she is here to stay. Yes you should see something at your scan and quite possibly a heartbeat too :)

Hugs Beckster it's so hard isn't it I have cupboards full too and all I can really eat is bland foods. Have found strawberry yazoo milkshake agree with me. Managed to eat my Christmas dinner today and some chocolate cake so I'm glad the sickness has given me a small break today to enjoy it with my family. 3 more sleeps til your scan :)

Afm not much to report. I have a nice obvious bump now which I'm loving going to find it hard to hide from family at this rate. My father in law and my nana in law gave me and hubby a cheque so going to invest in some baggy jumpers to hide it for the next 2 months til we announce. Finding the babies heartbeat easily now though I suspect my placenta is anterior again as I can only pick up the heartbeat which is quiet over the placenta which is loud. My poor monitor doesn't know which one to track lol. Babies heartbeat nice and high though in the 180's. 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## Kellya009

Sunshine good luck with your scan!! I know HB before 7 weeks is sometimes iffy so you might not see that but fetal pole yes!

Christmas was great but I'm actually relieved to be back to normal. All that anticipation was stressful haha! Even if it was good anticipation! One good thing was I did a massive clean because of family coming over on Christmas day. Like all the bathrooms I haven't cleaned in months &#128563;. And vacuuming and sorting and tidying which is great since we're moving in 8 weeks! Will make it easier. 

Anyone know if there is a dip in LH before your O spike? I've been taking opks daily yet to get a positive and today's was actually fainter!! What the heck? I don't expect a positive for 2 more days though.


----------



## Kellya009

Oh and I've had a stupid cough hanging on for days now, stopping me from sleeping properly. So I took a lot of cough syrup tonight to see if it would help... Well I'm feeling a bit high right now lol! But am still coughing!!


----------



## babytots

Kelly hope you get your positive opk soon hun. Mine change constantly from light to dark but when I do have my surge they turn dark very quickly so hopefully yours will too in the next couple of days.

I feel dreadful today sickness wasn't so bad yesterday it today it worse then ever just thrown up my dinner and it was that violent it was coming out my nose :(

Hubby is at work for the next 4 days now and I'm really struggling to cope with the sickness and looking after my kids :( so glad it's my last pregnancy as I can't do all this again. X


----------



## Kellya009

Oh babytots :(. Do you have ms the whole time or does it ease by 2nd tri? Hopefully only a few weeks more of it :(


----------



## Beckzter

Hello everyone! Sorry to hear this month isn't your month camichelle, when will you have the histogram?

Good news in that I managed to set Christmas dinner, yaye! Despite gagging as I was cooking it and feeling rotten. Once I started eating it I was fine. This ms is so bizarre. Getting no sympathy from OH as he says if it was that bad I wouldn't be eating, little does he know that I'm forcing myself in a bid to get the sickness to beggar off. It works for around 30 minutes, lol!

We didn't announce to the inlaws in the end, they didn't bat an eyelid when I said I wasn't drinking so decided to kept stum. 2 more sleeps till scan. Filled in my mat notes tonight as it says I have to bring them with me. My tummy has filled out too but then I have been dipping into everything.

Panicking a bit as my mum is laid up with flu at the moment, I've not had my jab this year and I've been seeing my sisters who live with her. They are not ill but I'm worrying they might pass it on to me. :o

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas :)


----------



## Kellya009

Thank you christmas for bringing tons of pregnancy announcements and gender reveals. Grrr. My jealousy is rearing its ugly head :(. I should've stayed off social media :(


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Ladies hope u all had a good Christmas day xx mine was lovely with my honey and my little ones & just made me realise I am soo grateful for the family I do have xx sorry some of you were suffering morning sickness -- must be awful with so much food around & just feeling sick! I'm lucky not to have ms but have massive, sore boobs, very tired & had crazy mood swings - one minute I'm so cross about nothing & the next I'm crying with happiness & gratitude - crazy lady lol -- I think it might be the progesterone supplements that I have been taking!!

Becks I just wanted to check in - is ur scan tomorrow or Monday hun?? I am thinking of u anyway & parying u get a good result xx

Kelly like babytots said it can go up and down slightly on the OPK's. I used to test from about cd 8 once a day at night & then use libido and cm to work out roughly when I was approaching O (also cd) & then the day it seemed darker start testing every 2/3 hours so as not to miss the surge - don't know if that helps - everyone's different hun x also keep in mind ur hormones might be all over the place after ur recent loss hun xx

Hope everyone else is well xx sorry to hear you were soo sick babytots xx hope youu're feeling better xx

Great news for ttc again in 2 weeks Camichelle xx good luck hun xx

Afm - scan in 4 days - have been googling fetal heart rates like crazy! Trying to be + after 4 mc's so far this year but scared to get my hopes up in case there's no fetal pole & hb - sigh -- at least in 4 sleepies I will be put out of my misery & hopefully know one way or the other so I can deal with it - just stuck in limbo - can't get excited about PG but don't feel I can have any hope either - horrid, horrid, horrid boo, hoo 

Anyway hello to all u lovely ladies stay healthy & well xx


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: kelly.

Sorry camichelle.

Limbo sucks sunshine.

As does Ms babytots.

I just wanted to say I read everything but I know how hard pregnancy stuff can be for you ttc ladies, so I don't write much as I don't want to hurt anyone x


----------



## Camichelle

So awesome you're consistently finding the hb Babytots! Exciting! 

I'm right there with you Kelly on the jealousy when seeing lots of baby stuff on social media but our time will come &#128521;

I knew this wasn't my month Beckzter since we didn't TTC after last months loss... Doc advised to wait a cycle at least before trying again. Hysterogram is scheduled for 1/5. Anyone ever had one? Kinda scared since I was advised it can be painful. 

Tasha, I can only speak for myself but I don't mind one bit if you post about pregnancy stuff. You've been through so much and it gives me hope to know when things are going well with you. 

Sorry for those dealing with MS and fx'd for those with upcoming scans! 

:dust: to everyone else!


----------



## Kellya009

Yes Tasha I don't mind preggo stuff at all here! That's the goal and I'm so happy for all the girls who get their BFPs. I totally remember all the preggo aches and pains so I can commiserate if anyone needs &#128514;. Hopefully
In a few months all of us here will be pregnant :D. And whining about our ms lol!


----------



## Tasha

It will come camichelle and it will be all the sweeter when it does because you will be taking in every second, every day will be a milestone :hugs:

Thank you for reassuring me.


----------



## babytots

Aww Tasha I can only agree with the other ladies in that you shouldn't feel you can't post things here. We have all been through a loss some more then once an I like to think that as our pregnancies progress it gives hope to those who are ttc that they too will get there.

Glad to hear you are well sunshine I'll swap you mood swings for my sickness. It's stepped up a level now and I'm really struggling. Was googling last night to see if I could find out any info on when it peaked for others and now clinging onto the hope that it can only get better in a couple of weeks time. On a more positive note though I can find babies heartbeat on my Doppler easily now and it makes all the sickness worthwhile.

How are our ttc ladies going? Got everything crossed for lots of new year bfp's x


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi ladies, I have been horribly sick since Christmas Eve. I finally feel better today. I think my OPK was Positive yesterday, or at least as close to a positive as I get on these OPKs which I hate BTW. We did get some BDing in this morning, but that was the first time this cycle. OH was sick then me. My temp was up this morning, so I am pretty sure I Oed over night.


----------



## babytots

Hugs hun sorry to hear you have been poorly but yay for ov'ing fingers crossed you caught the egg and you get a bfp in 2 weeks time. X


----------



## yazzy

Happy Christmas ladies! I hope you've all had a nice time with your families. It's been a lovely holiday time for me, my little girl is 2 1/2 so really got the idea this year!

Tasha please don't feel awkward posting about your pregnancy, we've all been through losses on here and I'd much prefer to hear how everyone is doing. Celebrate that little growing life!

Beckz good luck at your scan.

Camichelle I've had a hsg before. Honestly, it wasn't the most pleasant thing to go through and it was a little painful but on the positive side you get to know what's going on inside. I was completely fine straight afterwards.

Babytots sorry to hear you are feeling so rough, it's generally a good sign though!

Sunshine pleased to hear you've had a nice Xmas and good luck when you have your scan.

Galvan fingers crossed for this cycle!

Afm I think its ovulation time eeek!!! First cycle that we are allowed to ttc again. Not going crazy though and we only bd 2 nights ago so will have to try again today and Monday and hopefully that'll cover all bases! I'm a bit apprehensive after everything so not sure how I'll feel in a couple weeks time.


----------



## Beckzter

I had been thinking with the thread being quiet that maybe the pregnancy chat was putting others off posting and I wouldn't want to upset anyone either. I'm really glad I can talk about being pregnant again here, it's the only place I feel comfortable at the moment.

Just over 12 hours till scan, eek! Anxiety has been through the roof today, panicking so much it's going to bad news. Was on another pregnancy forum earlier on and a lady on there had an early scan at 8-9 weeks and everything thing was well then found out the baby had died at the 12 week scan. I haven't told my husband I'm worrying so much, I'll probably have a breakdown at the clinic tomorrow.

Yaye for being able to ttc again Yazzy :thumbup:

Sorry to hear you have been unwell Galvan, so many people I know have been poorly over Christmas, rubbish :(

Cami, I haven't had a hsg but a friend of mine has and she said it was uncomfortable whilst it was happening and she was crampy/bled a little bit afterwards. They found nothing wrong which devastated her after being LTTTC but then a couple of months later she got a BFP so it must have done something for her :)


----------



## GalvanBaby

Cami, I have had 2 HSG's. The first one was done right before my Tubal reversal, and the second was done a year after my TR. It didn't hurt at all the first time, but the second time did. My advice, take 800mg ibuprofen exactly 1 hour before. I did that the first time, btu forgot until 30 minutes before the second time. I did get pregnant the cycle after the second HSG. They say it cleans your tubes out. FX!!


----------



## Kellya009

Feeling bummed because my opks are still negative. We are still Bd every other day to cover our bases but I just feel like this isn't our month. My body is still weird after the mc maybe. I dunno. I guess that's fine, we move in February and I'll be right in the midst of brutal ms if we get pregnant this cycle. I guess there's positives for waiting... I get to work longer and save more money, and my SIL wants an early 2016 baby so our kids will be closer in age then. It just sucks that my body is so screwed up. Its never been weird before :(


----------



## Beckzter

Aww Kelly that's sucks that the opk's are still neg, would you have normally ovulated by now at this point in your cycle? 

Scan went well this morning, we have a baby with a hb of 161. He measured me at 7+3 which is earlier than I thought. I thought I was between 8+3 - 9 weeks but he was finding it hard to measure as baby was moving around. It was so nice and relaxed and he spent ages scanning me even though there wasn't much to see apart from a jellybean baby and yolk sac. So I'm feeling more positive but still far from out of the woods yet.


----------



## babytots

Yazzy good luck with this cycle hun I have my fingers tightly crossed for you! 

Camichelle I have no experience of an hsg but I hope it goes well for you.

Kelly what cd are you on?

So pleased to hear your scan went well Becks. Its very normal for dates to be put back I was certain of my dates going by ov but they still put me back at my scan by 4 days. But at this stage its really hard to date a baby accurately because they are so small and even just a mm makes all the difference. I love having private scans as they really do take more time for you to be able to see things. x


----------



## comotion89

hi ladies hope you all had a good Christmas and are all ok. I'm abit confused I had like 90% dark dip stick opk but positive on the clear blue dual hormone opk. plus blood streaked fertile cm, well I'm estimating I'm 2dpo fx I'll be testing on the 10th which can't come fast enough.


----------



## babytots

Ooooo sounds like you ovulated hun. Good luck on your 2ww hope you get a sticky bfp :) x


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: kelly. It might take a while for your body to get back to normal.

Yay for a good scan beck. It's hard to get the measurements right when they're so little.

Everything crossed comotion.

Afm- I am 12 weeks today.


----------



## comotion89

Tasha:woo roll on second trimester


----------



## yazzy

Woo hoo 12 weeks Tasha that's fab!! 

Thanks babytots.

Comotion I'm pretty much with you on this cycle...I think I'm 1dpo today. I should be able to test from the 11th when I'm with 14dpo or AF arrives!

Not sure how I feel about this cycle, I'd absolutely love to get a sticky bfp, although I will be terrified, but I don't think I'll be too down if AF arrives as it is only my first cycle ttc since my ectopic.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Finally, 1dpo! Will be officially testing in 11 days, but I know I won't make it that far. Lol


----------



## Kellya009

Becks before I had my dd I always o'd on cd 13-14 I think. When i got pg with my mc it was cd 19 based on what they dated my pregnancy but that might have been off. I just was hoping it would be normal this month :(

Tasha 12 weeks is so exciting!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## Tasha

Yazzy ttcal is scary isn't it? You want a bfp obviously but it's terrifying too.

Yay for ovulation galvan. Fingers tightly crossed.

One sleep until scan day for a few of us I think.


----------



## babytots

Good luck on your 2ww ladies got my fingers crossed for more sticky bfp's.

Yay for 12 weeks Tasha I can't wait to hit that stage.

Yes me you and Sunshine all have scans tomorrow. I can't wait to see updates :) 

Afm 10 weeks today double figures really didn't think I would get this far and still be pregnant. Listened in again to babies heartbeat and I really can't wait to see baby on screen tomorrow a I know he/she will look like a baby now and not a blob. 

Hope everyone is having a lovely day x


----------



## Tasha

Yay for double figure bt x


----------



## Kellya009

Babytots I love seeing their little baby profile once they are out of the "blob" stage haha!

Can't wait to see all your little ones you guys! Then I'll start guessing boy or girl :)


----------



## yazzy

Looking forward to hearing how all the scans go tomorrow, good luck ladies! 

Babytots I had a scan at 10 weeks with my daughter and it was so clear...just a dinky little baby wiggling everywhere!


----------



## Beckzter

Good luck to those having scans tomorrow.

I would love another scan in a couple of weeks but funds don't really permit as private scans are expensive where I am, so I've bought a sonoline instead :rofl:

Sticky baby dust for out ladies in the 2ww as well. :)


----------



## comotion89

Hope all scans went well ladies


----------



## babytots

They can get pretty expensive can't they Becks yay for the sonoline I couldn't live without mine now.

My scan went well baby measuring 2 days behind now rather then 4 at my last scan. I am so in love already baby has such a cute profile. 

Shed a few tears earlier was walking round the shops afterwards looking for a coat and walked down the baby aisle in H&M and could feel myself tearing up as I never imagined I would get this far and just to be able to look at baby clothes and have that hope it just feels like a dream. 

Have attached a pic of scamp.

Hope everyone is well how's the ttc ladies doing? Sunshine how did your scan go hun? Tasha hope to see your news on here too soon. Dan-o how are you not seen you post for a while I need an update :p

X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tasha

They are expensive beck.

Bt you know I think scamp is beautiful.

Here is my little Rudolph. I've graduated from the epu now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## comotion89

Eek im so happy for u both, im guessing well early but babyt im thing girl and tasha a boy.

Afm 4dpo eager for a rainbow its been 3 weeks 3 days i should have been 8 weeks tomorrow, ah well shouldnt dwell on it. I guess if i dont have a bfp but get af that would be my 3rd month in a row, im irregular as hell normally.


----------



## Beckzter

Aaah lovely scan pics ladies so pleased all is ok :cloud9:

Sunshine - was today your scan day too? If so hope all is well :)

Well done on graduation from epu Tasha :happydance:

Any symptoms yet comotion?


----------



## Sunshine14

Congratulations babytots and Tasha delighted for you both that ur little babas are progressing well and jumping and wriggling around as they should be xxx

Well ultrasound for me was 'inconclusive' - it appears to be an ectopic pregnancy just next to the right ovary - there is 'no obvious intrauterine pregnancy seen' and the endometrium is thin so pregnant but no baba in uterus. I would have been 6 weeks 5 days today & was wondering why I couldn't get past 2-3 weeks on the cb digis. I have no pain and no bleeding whatsoever so they took bloods today & I have to go back New Years day to check the levels again and then confirm next steps!! Just so fed up this is my 5th miscarriage in the past year and not sure how much more I can take of this rollercoaster ............

Sorry to report bad news -- hope all u ttc ladies are doing well xx


----------



## yazzy

Oh sunshine I'm so sorry to hear your news. Nothing I can say will help. However after going through an ectopic very recently I am so glad to hear you are being monitored and looked after, that's one thing I didn't have. Please feel free to ask me anything if you feel the need.

Babytots and Tasha congratulations on the good scans, it makes me smile to see good pics...and very broody!! :)

I hope everyone else is ok?

Afm I'm about 3dpo but not worrying/thinking too much about it. It would be a miracle to fall pregnant first month ttc after my ectopic so just going with the flow.

I should on the other hand receive a letter from the Chief Executive of the hospital by the end of January to report their findings from the investigation into my care.


----------



## Tasha

Sunshine I'm so sorry :hugs:

Thanks girls.

Yazzy fingers tightly crossed. I hope they give you answers and tell you how they're going to learn from this x


----------



## Kellya009

Sunshine I'm soo sorry you didn't get good news at your scan :(. That's so sad :(.


----------



## Kellya009

Babytots I think that's a girl! And Tasha I think it's a boy for you :). Just based on those pics :D. Soo cute!!


----------



## GalvanBaby

Sunshine, I am so sorry. :hugs:

Tasha and Babytots, awesome news that the babies are growing perfectly!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I got my CHs today!! So January 7 will be my definite testing date. It will be 11dpo, but I usually have a second line by then.


----------



## Kellya009

Ooh Galvan your testing will help my tww haha.

Pretty sure I actually ovulated today. So testing on the 12th unless AF shows. Dtd 2 days ago and tonight.

How long after O is it good to dtd? Just 24 hrs? O pains around 9 am today so tomorrow night would be 36 hrs post about. Worth it to dtd again?


----------



## Beckzter

I would dtd again Kelly just to be sure, you never know that might be the one that catches the egg :) 

Sunshine so sorry to hear your news :hugs:


----------



## babytots

Oh sunshine I'm so sorry to read your news my heart breaks for you and you are very much in my thoughts. We are all here for you for support. 

Commotion, yazzy and galvan good luck on your 2ww hope you get your sticky bfp's and anyone else who is on their 2ww.

Yazzy hope you get some answers once the investigation is complete.

Kelly I think so too probably will get proved wrong though because I would like to have a girl to complete our family (though another boy would be equally as lovely to have) as long as baby is healthy I'll be happy :) X


----------



## comotion89

:( sunshine I'm soo sorry to hear virtual hugs being sent your way


----------



## Heather.1987

Hi I would like to join you all! Im still wtt as of now because my post dnc af hasnt come yet....expecting her next week...then were ttc again. Lost my beautiful baby girl last month at my 12 week apt. Hoping to get pg with my rainbow sooner than later.


----------



## yazzy

Welcome Heather!


----------



## Kellya009

Happy new year ladies! May 2015 bring us all baby bumps and beautiful rainbow babies xx.


----------



## sil

Sorry I have been missing this week! DH and I went to visit family for the holidays and were gone for over a week.

Sunshine, I'm so sorry sweetheart :( my heart is breaking for you. We are all here if you need to talk or a shoulder to cry on. 

Commotion, yazzy and galvan, I am hoping for great news over the next two weeks. Fingers are crossed for you ladies

Kelly, happy new year! Hope you are well. I DTD until I get a negative OPK typically. Good luck in tww!!

Heather, so sorry for your loss and welcome to the group. There are some wonderful ladies here.

Tasha congrats on making it this far! It must be wonderful with every week and positive scan that passes (although I imagine still scary - I know I still get nervous even with good news)

Babytots congrats on the awesome scan, so pleased for you :)


I know I must be missing some people / posts since I've been gone for so long so sorry ladies to everyone I missed. Know I'm always thinking of all of you and wishing for the best for everyone


----------



## Tasha

Welcome Heather.

I've got my fingers crossed for those in the tww. When will you all be testing?

Sil did you have a good time? 

It's good to get this far but yes scary, I'm high risk for losses in second and third too. As well as many other complications.


----------



## babytots

Welcome to the group Heather so sorry for the loss of your little girl. I hope your af returns soon so you can ttc. 

Happy new year to you too Kelly. I really hope 2015 brings us all our rainbow babies.

Sil hope you had a lovely time with family. How are you doing?

How are the 2ww ladies doing? And everyone else who is ttc what cd are you all on? X


----------



## Kellya009

I'll be testing on the 12th. But I'm not feeling positive about this cycle because I spotted until 2dpo! It was brown but I'm guessing I probably don't have a good endometrium for implantation because of it. So I might just wait for AF to show this month.


----------



## yazzy

I think AF is due on 11th, I'll be 14dpo by then. If AF doesn't arrive by the 12th I will test then.


----------



## comotion89

we'll my body has just confused me even more. I thought I was 7dpo I've been taking regular OPks all this cycle (I got 90% darkness and blood streaked fertile looking cm 7 days ago) my cervix closed very tight two days after having that symptom. however today I have dry sticky cm my cervix has opened again and from having negative /barely there OPks yesterday, I'm having darker than the ctrl line OPks today, my cervix feels open again but the cm is awful tacky sticky stuff ....DH wanted to bd just incase


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi Ladies thanks for all your kind words & Happy New Year to you all -- hope 2015 brings you everything your hearts hope and desire and lots of rainbows xx

Afm been at the hospital every day for scans and blood drawn -- hcg levels were 819 on Tuesday and 890 yesterday & as I have no pain or bleeding I'm hoping that the PG might just reabsorb itself, which would mean minimal delay to ttc again. Back in for bloods again tomorrow as they have to monitor me closely and if levels are dropping (fingers xd) every 48 hours then hopefully I won't need surgery or the injection they give sometimes. Tough few days really -- thanks again for your support ladies xx & good luck to those testing in next couple of weeks : )


----------



## comotion89

hi sunshine :) hope your coping ok . are they not planning to rescan? I hope you don't need the shot as I think that can delay ttc for a few months. 

take care


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks Comotion I had another scan today & things seem relatively stable ie ectopic has only grown slightly -- if my bloods are down tomorrow then I have a good chance it will reabsorb. If they are up tomorrow I might have to have the injection which I'm really trying to avoid because it's chemotherapy & you can't ttc for 3 months after! After the disappointment of no baba the thought of not being able to ttc again for 3 months is v distressing!!

As for u hun I think ur right to be bding again, sometimes after a mc ur body can take a couple of goes to O so ur right to keep at it and make sure u cover all bases xx hope u get a sticky one xx


----------



## Kellya009

Sunshine hope you can avoid any interventions and that it will happen naturally xx. Keep us updated on the blood levels!


----------



## Heather.1987

Fingers crossed you dont need the shot!!!


----------



## Beckzter

Thinking of you today Sunshine :hugs:

Welcome to the group Heather and so sorry to hear about the loss of your little girl :flower:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Welcome Heather, and I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Sunshine, praying you don't need the shot. If you do as soon as your levels are down to 0, start taking 800mcg of folic acid to get that back up in your body. The Methotrexate shot removes all folic acid from your body. They thought I had an ovarian ectopic with my first MC in 2013, and they were going to give me the shot then, but my levels dropped to 20 and down to 0 over a period of 4 days. Anyway, that was the instructions that my doctor gave me for after the shot. Hopefully, you won't need that information though. :hugs:

AFM, DS has been sick since yesterday, so that meant a sleepless night for me. My temp crashed to below the CL today, but I don't think I even slept the 4 hours needed to get an accurate temp. I put it into FF, but that is it. 7dpo today. 4 more days before I start testing.


----------



## Camichelle

So so sorry Sunshine. :hugs:

Welcome heather and sorry for your loss. 

HSG on Monday! Feeling nervous. 

Fx'd for those testing soon!


----------



## Kellya009

Cami is this your first hsg?


----------



## sil

It was good to see family. We told them about the pregnancy and everyone is really excited. I was nervous though. I forgot to pack my doppler with me, and a few days after Christmas I started brown spotting. It went away after 24 hours and I held my breath until I got home and ran to the doppler to find baby safe and sound, heart still beating away. Terrifying few days, though. My next scan is the 12 week scan on January 19th (when I will actually be 12w5d). I am really excited to see baby again. It feels like time is just dragging until then.

Tasha and babytots, how are you ladies feeling? Any sickness still or is it starting to subside?

Kelly and yazzy, fingers crossed for you on the 12th! You'll be testing buddies. I hope we get 2 sticky babies

Comotion, often your body will gear up to ovulate and fail. If this happens sometimes your body will try again in a few days. It sounds like maybe your first set of OPK wasn't the real deal and this time your body is able to release an egg. I'm not sure though, TTC can be so confusing. Maybe try HPT 2 weeks from the original OPK and again 2 weeks from the new one? Good luck hun


Sunshine, how are you feeling? I am still so heartbroken for you :( Have you had any more ultrasounds or bloodwork done to see if you will need the shot? All of my fingers are crossed that this will happen naturally and you can try again soon.

Beck, how are you feeling? Any luck with the doppler yet? I forget exactly how far you are.

Galvan, I never actually did temping so don't know too much about it, but I have my fingers crossed for you that things go in the right direction and it was just poor sleep that made the temperature crash. Come on BFP!

Cami, so good to hear from you more hun, I still think of you often. Hope all is going well. I wish you luck at your HSG. You'll have to keep us updated


----------



## GalvanBaby

I think it was the lack of sleep. My temp is back up again today. I will more than likely start testing in 2 days.


----------



## sil

Good luck Galvan, fingers crossed for you. Hoping for a nice strong BFP


----------



## Beckzter

Glad you had a nice time away Sil. Nope no luck with the Doppler yet, I've actually not had it out tonight and I'm going to leave it for a few days. If the measurement on the scan was correct then I am 8+3 today, I honestly think I'm more 9 weeks. But I've watched some you tube videos and I think I maybe need to try top he probe lower. Another problem is that I don't have the patience to spend 30 mins looking which doesn't help. Midwife again on Wednesday for actual booking in and should get 12 week scan date. 

Feeling nervous this week as it's at this point where I had my mc so I keep thinking if I can make it to the end of the week with no blood then I might be ok. 

Good luck tomorrow Cami, hope the procedure goes ok. :)

Sunshine, still thinking of you :hugs:

Galvan, will be keeping everything crossed for you.

Hope everyone else is ok :)


----------



## Sunshine14

So quick update my bloods so far have been 819, 892 & 914 yesterday - supposed to go back to work tomorrow after the break but I'm back to the hospital again for scan and more bloods -- started bleeding yesterday & hospital is hoping that my hcg will have dropped tomorrow as a result if not probably have to have the injection. Very stressful time as I'm constantly monitoring my pain levels to make sure I don't have to go to hospital as tube could start to rupture at any point. Getting really fed up now - was hoping it would reabsorb naturally and wouldn't have to have the injection but I've had enough really now worrying about tube rupturing and just want to be well again & move on ......

Anyways, how are all u PG women doing? Hope the babas are all doing well - Sil delighted u heard the hb ok - that must have been scary. Becks hope u get to hear the hb on doppler soon. Babytots hope ur ms has gone by now hun? Tash congrats on getting out of first trimester.

All u ttc ladies I have everything crossed for u when ur testing xx some sticky (in the right place! lol) bfp's would really cheer me up xx

Galvan thanks for tip on folic acid - I had to stop taking all folic acid, vitamins, pre-natals, etc just to try to stop the growth of the PG in the tube so I know my levels will be low regardless of whether i have the injection or not so thanks for the tip hun xx

Yazzy thanks for ur kind offer as u had such an awful ectopic experience - I do have a lot of questions if u don't mind me picking ur brain I will pm you if that's ok? thanks so much for the offer hun xx

Anyways hoping to hear lots of + updates about the PG ladies and good news also from ttc ladies - sorry if I have missed anyone xx


----------



## Sunshine14

Cami good luck tomorrow xx hope it goes well xx


----------



## wantingagirl

I'm currently in the 'threatened miscarriage' category bled pink/brown blood for 6 days and then today a gush of red with 2 small clots then abi they later back to spotting now. Low tummy cramps and bck so think it's inevitable :( this will be my third loss. My hcg levels have risen but only by 4,000 not doubling. Emergency scan Thursday dreading it and dreading how the miscarriage will be :shrug: I'm further along this time 8+3

Am I ok to join x


----------



## babytots

Kelly hope that the spotting was just down to ovulation and you get your sticky bfp. 

Yazzy good luck for when you test. 

Commotion sounds like your body may have tried to ov but didn't quite make it so had a second try. Least you have covered all bases now and hopefully in week or 2 you get sticky bfp. 

Sunshine sending you more hugs I have been thinking of you and I really hope that the levels have dropped when you have your bloods re-tested. Can't even begin to imagine all the emotions you must be feeling right now :( Miscarriage is hard enough but when you know that a tube is at risk must make it even harder. 

Galvan hope your ds is feeling better. Glad to see your temps have gone back up.

Cami hope your hsg goes well hun. 

Sil glad you had a lovely time with family and that they are all excited for you. Sorry that you had some spotting but good to hear baby is doing ok. Hope your scan comes round quickly for you. 

My sickness is still bad and I had my worst day a couple of days ago where nothing would stay down :( Needless to say the strawberry milkshake that was helping my sickness I can no longer drink as it tastes foul when it comes back up. Today I'm having a better day and managed the school and nursery runs without being sick. It seems I have a really awful day followed by a couple of good days and then an awful day hits again. Finding it more manageble though and just trying to get on with it as baby is still happy in there and as long as I keep hearing that heartbeat I'll be happy no matter what the sickness throws at me. 

11 weeks today just one week til I hit the elusive 12 week stage though I know from past experience this will do nothing to elivate my fears until I get past the stage I was with Jessica. 12 week scan is in 10 days and it can't come quick enough. 

I hope everyone else is doing ok? Dan-o I saw in another thread you had some spotting hope thats stopped now and baby is doing ok. Tasha looking out for an update on todays scan ;) x


----------



## Kellya009

Babytots I totally remember strawberry milkshake coming back up... The worst!! Maybe 2nd tri will bring the end of sickness for you?

How far along were you with Jessica when you lost her? Xx


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks Babytots you are a sweetheart xx fingers xd ur sickness will be over soon hun xx I have been at the hospital the past 5 days out of 7 days and told them I deserve a job there today! lol I have to laugh or would go mad! It's been a very stressful time but I know I am incredibly lucky as I haven't lost a tube and the fantastic news from todays blood and scan is that hcg dropped from 914 on Saturday to 167 today so my body has miscarried by itself and the PG has reduced by about 50% so its reabsorbing!! It has been a hideosuly worrying time but I am so thankful that my body worked so well!! & the fab news is that I only have to wait until my next period and I can ttc again - so relieved tonight ...............

Welcome wantingagirl so sorry to hear of your threatened miscarriage - hope it turns out to be a sticky one instead xx this is a lovely bunch of ladies - v supportive : )

Dan-o hope ur ok hun!!?? Cami how was ur appointment? Tash hope ur scan was ok?

Hi to everyone else - any testing going on??


----------



## Beckzter

Feeling very relieved for you Sunshine. I can't imagine the added worry that an ectopic can have on top of miscarry ing. Do you have to go back to the hospital again for bloods, it gets depressing going to and from the hospital.

Welcome wantingagirl, will be keeping everything crossed for you on Thursday. :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Thank you everyone :flower: this will be my 3rd loss super gutted and so scared what it will be like this time as 9 weeks on Friday. 

I've been cramping all day so feel like it's inevitable but I will see what happens over the next few days the torture of the wait is killing me 

Xx


----------



## Tasha

Cami I hope today went well.

Sunshine, I'm so relieved for you! 

Welcome wanting. I hope against all hopes that this baby proves everyone wrong.

Babytots I know exactly what you mean about the scans not elevating your fears. I was crying this afternoon I won't go into why because it's morbid. I feel like now is the build up to when it began to go wrong for Riley Rae (16 weeks) until she died (24+1) then my weekly appointments begin at 26 weeks as that's when my preeclampsia usually start about then and then my waters broke at 28 weeks with Honey but she didn't die until 36+6, so it's those eight weeks too. So I don't think there's a point I relax in this. :(

I hope the girls getting close to testing are okay.

My scan went well, I told her I was anxious and why so she promised she wouldn't go silent. She didn't, she spenty forty minutes going through everything, hb, spine, arm, legs, feet, hands, stomach, face etc. the umbilical cord, blood flow, where the cord was implanted in the placenta, just loads. Neck measurement was 2.3 so that's good. Baby was perfect size so official EDD is exactly the same as my dates. She gave me five photos too, will upload later x


----------



## babytots

Kelly I was 19 weeks when I lost her. Yeah the sickness tend to subside at 16 weeks although today has been quite a good day compared to how I was 2 days ago. Hoping I have turned a corner but I bet it will hit me again soon.

Sunshine I'm so pleased to hear that and great news you are able to ttc after your next period. Though I wish this wasn't happening at all to you :hugs:

Big hugs wanting thinking of you.

Tasha it's so hard isn't it at every scan there is that feeling of dread something bad will happen. I'm so pleased today went well for you and that you ha a sonographer who took the time to reassure you. X


----------



## Kellya009

Sunshine that is the best possible news in this situation. So glad you can try again soon. 

I can't imagine the late term losses some of you ladies have had... So sad. I understand how the entire pregnancy could be filled with anxiety after experiencing that. I'm sure these are wonderful sticky babies though based on your good scans etc so far xx.


----------



## Camichelle

Welcome wanting. So sorry for what you're going through. 

I agree, I cannot imagine some of the pain you ladies have gone through. I really feel a lot of sticky bean vibes! 

So glad things are going well Sil. You're so sweet. 

HSG was not pleasant but bearable. Had one bad moment of pain where I yelled out but didn't last long. The worst part was the radiologist kept questioning why my doc wanted the test. He kept saying the only thing it would really show is if I had blocked tubes and since I haven't had a problem getting pregnant he didn't see the point. Got me all worked up and upset and questioning if I should go through with it since it's expensive. I made them call my doc but he was not reachable. They told me I could postpone if I was unsure (which I only was because of the radiologist) but that would have meant putting it off another month. I'm just hoping I didn't go through all that for nothing but left feeling really discouraged. (Not to mention crampy) 
Sorry for the vent.... Rough day. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. 
:dust:


----------



## Tasha

Cani, I'm glad you went ahead. I think you would of kicked yourself if you hadn't tbh. Most doctors order one after recurrent loses, it isn't just the tubes but it looks at shape and size, if there is formation issues (like a septum), scarring etc. I would complain about him tbh x


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks ladies :flower: It's so hard to function and carry on as normal and the not knowing is just awful this is not how I want to spend and remember my new year distraught.

No not sure Hun...... It's looking bleak tho. With my 2010 miscarriage I bled brown blood 3 hours later full blown miscarriage. I got my betas recreated again from last rues til sat they went up but only over 4000. None of the red blood reached the pad yesterday but was there when I wiped on one occasion with 2 very small clots next occasion one very small clot yesterday morning, through night brown spotting again. This morning after BM some considerable red blood seeped out into the toilet. Sorry if tmi. Not loads if you know what I mean. My worry is I've had constant period like tummy and back cramps since yesterday surely that can't be good. First two scans seen a heartbeat scan booked for Thursday at 8.40 xxx


----------



## babytots

Cami sending you hugs hope the pain eases soon. That's really unfair of the radiologist to question you like that. I never had a hsg after my first 3 losses but then they knew it was more a problem with my babies then my reproductive system. Like Tasha says though it can show many things.

Wanting thinking of you hun it's horrible going through the limbo of not knowing. My last miscarriage was similar saw a heartbeat then started bleeding had another scan and still saw a heartbeat but a few days later I miscarried. I really hope this isn't the case for you though and you get a happy outcome on Thursday x


----------



## wantingagirl

I've had 4 really decent sized clots lots of heavy bleeding and I don't know what the sacs suppose to look like at this stage but passed what I think is the sac looked like membrane and veins around it but can't see a baby in it unless it was the placenta? It's see through xx


----------



## comotion89

oh no im so sorry when I passed a baby at 8 weeks before I had grey tissue and membrane looking things x I hope you get answers soon


----------



## babytots

Big hugs hun it does sound like it could be with my first miscarriage I passed lots of clots and grey tissue. Last miscarriage I passed the sac/baby whilst I was on the toilet :( it's such an awful thing to have to go through x


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks girls - I passed about 5-6 huge clots then I passed sac, then a good sized placenta :( I caught it in a cup :cry: xx


----------



## GalvanBaby

Wanting, I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you. :hugs:

AFM, 10dpo and BFN. I know it is early, so I am going to wait until Thursday to test again at 12dpo. I doubt there will be anything, because as soon as HCG starts in my system I feel it. I start feeling nauseous. I have with each and every pregnancy, so I doubt it will change. So not getting my hopes for anything different.


----------



## Camichelle

So sorry Wanting. Sending you massive virtual hugs! 

Doc called this morning and was furious at radiologist and whoever scheduled my hsg because he noted that he wanted to be the one to do it. It didn't show anything abnormal though so now I'm referred to a specialist. 
Question for you ladies, do any of you experience pain around O time around your ovaries. Like a pulling kind of pain especially if you stretch or sneeze? I've noticed that the last several months. Nothing too painful but definitely pain. Could that be an indication of anything? I mentioned it to doc and he said maybe endometriosis but said to follow through with specialist. Maybe I'm just grasping at straws for any kind of answer.


----------



## Kellya009

I'll get twinges of O pain... Maybe similar to what you're describing? Not very long lasting though, a few seconds.


----------



## yazzy

So sorry Wanting :(


----------



## babytots

So sorry wanting you are in my thoughts hun.

Galvan sorry you got a bfn hun hope your are surprised with a bfp in a few days time. 

Cami glad the hsg was clear hope you aren't waiting too long for your specialist appointment to come through. I get pain in my ovary when I ov I put it down to the egg bursting out.

How is everyone else doing?

Afm I think *touchwood* my sickness is finally lifting I think baby must have wanted to give me one last surge of hormones when I had that awful day but since then it's got better with each day. Still feel slightly nauseous but it's more when I am hungry then anything else. Just need my appetite to come back now. Still have to pinch myself that this I happening I really didn't think I would get to this point and have been on edge expecting to lose the baby. It doesn't feel real that thing are going ok this time and feel like I'm waiting for the bubble to be burst X


----------



## yazzy

Babytots so pleased for you! Sending lots of positivity your way :) 

Afm I am pretty prepared for AF to arrive tomorrow or very soon. I'll be 12dpo tomorrow and have been quite crampy not painful but dull aches on and off today. Will keep you all updated...on a plus note my cycles are shorter in length now which is good!


----------



## babytots

Thanks Yazzy.

Have you tested or are you holding out for af to arrive? X


----------



## Beckzter

Wantingagirl I'm so sorry for your loss. I passed baby and placenta on the toilet, managed to catch it in a tissue so I could say goodbye, felt so awful flushing it down the toilet :(

Glad to hear the hsg was clear Cami. I always get a bit of cramping in one side around o time.

Fingers crossed Yazzy and Galvan.

Wahoo for turning a corner babytots, hopefully the only way is up now :)

AFM midwife went better than I expected today, was a nice booking in appointment and have 12 week scan on 20th Jan. :happydance:


----------



## yazzy

Babytots I'll wait it out til AF arrives. I'm 12dpo today, If AF doesn't appear by Sunday I'll test then .


----------



## babytots

Thanks Beckster it's nice to feel normal fr a change although I'm now worried it means something is wrong as my last miscarriage my symptoms stopped and then I started bleeding. Trying to tell myself not to be so silly and it's just down to the placenta taking over but I can't shake it off.

Glad to hear your appointment went well and you have your scan booked.

Yazzy got my fingers crossed for you hun x


----------



## GalvanBaby

Cycle #40, 12dpo, and BFN. :( AF is due tomorrow.


----------



## yazzy

Sorry Galvan, you're not out just yet. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Kellya009

Pretty sure I'm out. Feeling like AF is on its way :(. Oh well next month maybe.


----------



## Kellya009

Aaannd she's here. Oh all that Bd-ing was a waste lol!! 26 day cycle, not too bad. Maybe I'll take some b vitamins next cycle to stretch that LP a bit. Honestly I don't even think I ovulated this cycle, I wouldve been shocked if I got pregnant. No pos opks and I think the one day of ewcm was actually just my DHs contribution on its way out &#128541;


----------



## yazzy

Sorry Kelly, wishing you luck for this new cycle. I think of it this way your body has a little extra time to get strong and ready for that sticky bfp.


----------



## babytots

So sorry she got you Kelly and sorry that you got a bfn Galvan. X


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, no AF as of yet. Being at high risk of an ectopic due to my tubal reversal, a late BFP scares me, so I hope I just have a 13 day LP this month or a faulty test.


----------



## Camichelle

Hugs Kelly. Fx'd for you Galvan!


----------



## Kellya009

So, feeling pretty down today. In a few days I would've been 20 weeks with our angel baby. We should be finding out if we're having a boy or girl.

Sorry to be a downer. I can't believe its been almost 3 months and we're still not pregnant again. I almost want to give up altogether. I really wanted a May-August baby so that my DD's things would be useful again. Thats a dumb reason but it still bugs me.


----------



## yazzy

Hugs Kelly, I would have been at a very similar stage. My baby which was ectopic was due May. 
Don't give up hun, you WILL get there.


----------



## yazzy

Oh my god girls.....I just got a BFP!!!!!!!!

AF should have been here yesterday and I've been feeling so tired and a bit sick on and off...held my wee for an hour and did a test! Eeek first month ttc after my ectopic.
Feeling very lucky, I sooo hope this is my sticky baby :)

I think I have to book in with my doctor this week for blood tests and an early scan because of having a previous ectopic.

I hope all you other ladies are doing well.


----------



## sil

Yazzy!!! I am soooo excited for you!!!!!! Post a pic so we can see :) congrats!!

Kelly, I'm so sorry sweetheart. I know how tough it can be reaching milestones like that. My baby that we lost was actually due on my DS birthday and I'm secretly worried it will be somewhat gloomy on his special day. Hang in there. I hope you get your bfp soon. 

Galvan fingers crossed all is well and you get a sticky bfp of AF soon (but hopefully the bfp!)


----------



## yazzy

Thanks Sil! I will take a pic of the test and post it later (I'm off out in a bit). 
I'm surprisingly chilled as I've figured over the last 3 pregnancies, you can only hope and wish for the best. I will do my best to not over analyse symptoms!


----------



## babytots

Big hugs Kelly its so hard when you reach the milestones you should have been. I have a friend who was due the same day as me and everytime I see an update on facebook it reminds me of the stage that I should have been at. My angel would have been due March I should have been getting the nursery sorted and writing a birth plan but now I have to wait til July to do all of that with this precious rainbow in my tummy. Grateful to be pregnant but hate I have to do the agonising wait all over again not knowing if I'll get a healthy baby at the end of it.

I'm sure it won't be long til you get a sticky bfp hun. 

Hugs Galvan fingers crossed its still a little early and you bet a bfp soon. Late bfps aren't always a bad sign. :hugs:

Yazzy thats fantastic news I'm so happy for you!! Fingers crossed the hospital keep a close eye on you during these early weeks. Shall look forward to seeing your test.

Afm not much to report getting some of my energy back so planning to try and declutter the house and get it redecorated as most rooms have my lovely sons artwork drawn on the walls lol. x


----------



## sil

Babytots haha you sound like me, yesterday I told DH to just take DS for a few hours and spent 4 hours cleaning the house. I felt so much better after it was done.


----------



## babytots

Its crazy I'm in that nesting mode already got plans for how i want each room to look etc. House really needs it though as the past 6 weeks its been neglected whilst I got through the sickness. x


----------



## Heather.1987

Kelly....same here. I was due in june and would be finding out soon that I would be having a baby girl. :( I also have a friend thats due just a few days before my due date. It is hard.

Congrats yazzy! Hope this is a sticky bean!


----------



## yazzy

Thank you Heather :)


----------



## Hopespring

Hello. Hope you don't mind me posting. I have not been able to come back on the site for a while as it was too upsetting. I had a miscarriage on Christmas Day. I was only 6 weeks. I have PCOS so I am so worried that I won't get pregnant/ can't stay pregnant.

Anyway I just wanted to say hi. I am not sure if it's ok to post on here as I was so early and I already have a 2 year old little girl but I did not know where else to go.


----------



## Beckzter

Oh wow wee massive congrats Yazzy! 

Galvan any news from you yet?

Kelly despite being pregnant again I still think a lot about how far along I would be with my mc. A week after my mc my MIL happily announced that a family friend was expecting and she was due end of May, same time as I was, I just wanted to run out and cry. Please don't give up. I'm very sure your rainbow is just around the corner. :)

Hooray for having energy babytots. I think you may have passed the feeling ill baton to me, I can feel my sickness/tiredness has been getting worse although weirdly enough today has been an ok day.

Finally traced this little one on the Doppler, woop! Heard it very briefly but no mistaking it that's for sure. 

Told the inlaws I'm pregnant again yesterday as we want them to look after DD when we go for scan, they didn't seem overly excited so I'm just hoping they are being cautious for me after last time, still felt a bit miffed out it though :(


----------



## Beckzter

Welcome hope spring and I'm so sorry for your loss. I miscarried at 9 weeks but the think the pregnancy stopped between 5-6 weeks.

Your more than welcome to hang around here, the ladies on this thread are lovely and supportive :hugs:


----------



## yazzy

Hey girls,

Hopefully I have managed to attach a pic of my tests....

Paranoia has kicked in already grrr, I stupidly did a second test this morning thinking it has to be loads darker than yesterday's but it isn't at all. Plus my symptoms are so on and off, I thought sore boobs should just always be sore but mine are fine one min and painful the next, what's that about?!

I will get booked in with the doctors and my blood results should be a better indicator I guess. 

Nerve wracking isn't it?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## babytots

Welcome to the group hopespring of course you can stay here. I'm so sorry for your loss and on Christmas Day too how heartbreaking :( Are you planning on ttc again or waiting a while? Either way I hope you get a sticky bfp soon. 

Beckster hugs for the sickness but yay for the heartbeat. So sorry your inlaws weren't excited but like you say hopefully its just them being wary because of what happened before. I know my mum frets over me when I'm pregnant. Telling her about this baby when I see her on her birthday. Hoping the news goes down well. 

Yazzy don't worry too much about your lines it takes hcg about 48 hours to double so tomorrows so be darker but if it isn't it doesn't mean its a bad sign as pregnancy tests only detect hcg not the exact amount. So as long as a line appears then thats good :) Yes blood tests will tell you more. 

On the countdown to my scan now just 3 more sleeps. Need to change my ticker too as I got myself confused with dates. By lmp I should be 12 weeks tomorrow and not today and my scan has me at 12 weeks on Wednesday. Think will wait see what size baby is before changing it though.

I had the most bizzare dream last night too. I've been having so many strange dreams in this pregnancy its crazy but last nights was just madness. I remember being at the seaside with my kids and then suddenly I was in hospital and I have birth to a baby girl in the room on my own and my husband wasn't the father she was someone elses. You could tell by looking at her she had no resemblance to him. Then I remember breaking into a house at night to keep my children safe and then went home to find my rabbits had given birth to kittens and that the dads were cats who was sat in the cages with them. Oh how our brains work in such wonderous ways lmao!! I woke up feeling all funny as the dream felt so real and I'm mad at my brain for making me dream about a girl baby as I have my hopes set on a girl but keep telling myself its a boy and then my brain goes and messes with me like that. x


----------



## wantingagirl

I took some time out to gather my thoughts but back now, I ended up losing the baby on Tuesday after starting to spot on 30th December. Hope you are all well 

Xxx


----------



## yazzy

Wanting I'm so sorry. Take time for yourself. It's not easy but we are all here for you.

Babytots good luck for your next scan, can't wait to hear how it goes.
Thank you for the reassurance, I don't have anymore tests so I won't do anymore. They were not even 24 hours apart. 
I have a doctors appointment tomorrow morning for my first blood test, fingers crossed for good numbers!

Becks sorry your in laws didn't seem too excited. They may just be anxious for you. 

I've told my OH, my mum and best friend. They've been with me through everything so I need some people to keep me sane!


----------



## Kellya009

Yazzy that's amazing!! Huge congrats!! 

Does anyone here have a good knowledge of temping? My AF temps are between 36.0-36.3 so far. That seemed Low to me? This is my first month temping so no idea what I'm doing lol.


----------



## yazzy

Kelly thank you. I've never temped so can't help with that but I've always gone by cm and cp which I've always found very accurate.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Kelly, mine is usually that before O, but jumps up to 36.5+ after O. I have low progesterone, so my post-O temps are higher when I take progesterone. They go up to 36.8-37.1.


----------



## Kellya009

Sorry to come being a downer again... This period is definitely not normalizing. It's still spotty then heavy then spotty. I'm guessing I'm in for 2 weeks of spotting again after my period "ends" like last month. 

Is this something my dr could help me with, with a prescription or something? Or do I just need to wait a couple months for it to normalize on its own?


----------



## yazzy

Kelly it wouldn't hurt to ask your doctor and see if they can help. Do you know if your hcg is back to 0?


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: Kelly. I think it's likely they will say it's to be expected and you need to wait it out. Still go and see him though x


----------



## babytots

Thanks Yazzy. 

Hope it goes well with your bloods and you get the results quickly.

Kelly mine are usually that temp pre ov too but it can be different for everyone once you have done a few cycles temping you will begin to see a pattern. Sorry to ear you are still bleeding :( may be worth seeing your doctor big hugs x


----------



## yazzy

Babytots, been to the docs and have a scan booked for 2 weeks today, I will be 6+3 then so will hopefully be able to see everything in the right place! No bloods taken so will just try and relax for the next couple weeks...easier said than done!


----------



## pichi

Would you ladies mind another member to this group? Been TTC #3 since April last year. Fell pregnant in August but sadly lost the pregnancy at just over 6weeks. Back to trying again but I feel like it is taking forever this time around! My 2 other pregnancies were conceived 2nd cycle!


----------



## Beckzter

Welcome pichi, are you temping/using opk's at all?

Aw that's a shame about the bloods Yazzy, do they not routinely take them where you are?


----------



## pichi

I'm not temping. The first few months I did but wanted to take a more relaxed approach so just using opks. I'm pretty in sync with my cycles though and typically OV around cd17 with an lp of 11


----------



## Heather.1987

Welcome pichi. Im sorry for your loss and im sorry its taking so long concieving your rainbow.


----------



## yazzy

Welcome Pichi, everyone is lovely on this thread. So sorry for your losses. Do you take any natural supplements to help? I actually started taking red raspberry leaf tablets when I thought I was having a miscarriage (was ectopic) because it is meant to help tone your uterus and good to take each month before 'O'.

Beckz, no, bloods are not routinely taken. If there was any concern on being pregnant or thinking there is an issue then they would take them. I'm happy to wait for a scan as that will hopefully show everything is ok :)
How are you feeling?


----------



## pichi

Thanks ladies. I take baby aspirin and a multi vit. I have suspected endometriosis although it hadn't been confirmed as my Dr is rubbish. I had Endo removed during my sons c-section so I think it is back and causing problems :(


----------



## Kellya009

Yazzy when do you take the red raspberry for O? A few days pre or from cd 1?


----------



## yazzy

You can take it anytime leading up to 'O' then stop til bfp or AF. I was reading about it on a site online. It's also meant to be very good for getting hormones balanced.


----------



## sil

Yazzy, I think your lines look great :) Can't wait to hear how the ultrasound goes at 6 weeks.

Pichi, welcome. So sorry for your loss and fingers crossed you get that sticky BFP soon

Kelly, so sorry about AF being irregular for you again. I hope she sorts herself out soon and you can get back on track. It must be frustrating.

Hopespring, so sorry for your loss. :( I hope PCOS doesn't interfere too much for you and you get your sticky BFP soon.

Beck congrats about the doppler! That was one of my most exciting moments from this pregnancy so far I think.

Babytots I've been having crazy dreams too. Two nights ago I actually had 3 vivid nightmares in a row. I am not a fan of these dreams lately, haha

Wanting, I'm so sorry. We are here for you if you need anything.

Everyone I missed, sorry I missed you and hope you are well!

AFM, I am 12 weeks today. I can't believe I've made it this far. My 12 week scan falls on Monday at 12w5d and it feels like time is just dragging until then. I can still find baby on the doppler which is reassuring but I still always get nervous before scans. I just always have memories of the scans from my miscarriage and it's hard to push those down. My sickness is mostly better, but my energy is still extremely low. Hoping it comes back soon


----------



## Kellya009

I'm totally going to try that yazzy! Can you order it online?


----------



## yazzy

Kelly, you probably can but you can also pick it up in supermarkets or health food shops. 

Sil yay for 12 weeks, good to hear how you are getting on. Good luck for Monday!


----------



## StarAngel

Hello Ladies, 

Very sorry for your losses xx

I'm on here looking for a bit of insight, Christmas was especially hard for me this year as I should have been going into my 2nd trimester. Past few weeks I have been resisting feeling low in myself, keeping myself preoccupied with gym and college (have gone back as mature), this evening I am feeling particularly low in myself and rather harsh on myself for little things too. I have no stresses in my life if anything I enjoy the distractions. And we really want to try again but I am scared that it will happen again. Besides, I am still mourning the loss to be honest. Anyway ladies I just needed to sound off! 


I hope you are all looking after yourselves. Sprinkling baby dust your way. xxxx


----------



## comotion89

welcome to the new ladies :) 
Afm I decided to halt until feb 1st with the dong quai, it helped me get a period before but I want to see what the rest of January has in store. gl for ladies havin any scans x


----------



## babytots

Welcome pichi and newstar. I'm so sorry for both your losses. 

Sil glad its not just me with the dreams. Mine aren't really nightmares as such but just really vivid. 

Yazzy glad you have got a scanned booked hope the days pass quickly for you. 

Hope everyone else is well?

Afm had scan today measuring perfectly for dates so offically 12+3 and due 27th July. Feeling a bit more real now. Have an anterior placenta so don't think I will be feeling movements for a while but at least I know why and I won't stress myself over it. Still no word from my consultant as she still has my notes so no appointment til the clinic get my notes back. Its really stressing me as I know from 16 weeks the antibodies I have will start to attack baby so I really need monitoring from them onwards but its looking likely it won't be til 20 weeks+

I've decided I'm going to book 2 weekly private scans til my 20 week nhs one just so I can be reassured baby is ok. Be money well spent if it keeps me sane although hubby keeps moaning it will be a waste. x


----------



## yazzy

Thanks babytots. Sorry if I'm being nosy but what are the antibodies? Is that what has caused your previous losses...obviously don't feel you have to answer!

Welcome StarAngel! You'll find some great people here.

I hope all the ladies that haven't been on in a while are doing ok?!


----------



## Kellya009

Babytots yay for a good scan and measuring well!

I think if it helps put your mind at rest an extra scan here and there is a good idea.


----------



## babytots

Yazzy basically when in labour with my youngest his blood mixed with mine. He had a protein on his red cells that my reds cells didn't have so my immune system saw it as a threat and formed an antibody to fight it off. Because I was in labour he was unaffected. My hubby is likely to have this same protein which makes it's highly likely any future babies will too and my body will attack babies red blood cells. At best it causes jaundice and baby will likely need therapy under lights at worst it can cause severe anemia to baby whilst in the womb leading to all sorts of complications and baby would need blood transfusions in the womb and at birth be placed in the nicu. Hopefully it won't come to that though. There's no treatment for it so my levels of antibodies would need to be monitored frequently and if they reach a certain level then they will do regular scans to monitor the blood flow to baby's brain and if it's fast it can point to anemia. All scary stuff. It may possibly have caused my last miscarriage though it's not been proven as a cause for miscarriage.

The only way to know for sure if baby will be affected is to have an amnio but I just can't risk it because of the risk of miscarriage :( so it's just a case of wait and are and hope that my antibody levels remain low.

Thanks Kelly that's what I thought and they are only £50 so what's £150 in the grand scheme of things if it means we know baby is ok. X


----------



## Kellya009

So last month I spotted for 2 weeks after my AF "ended". I was really expecting that again this month. But I have had 2 days of no spotting! Hopefully keeps up. 

Temping is going pretty good, have had a few wacky temps but I dont sleep well so don't know how accurate it is for me. I usually toss and turn for a minute before I remember to take my temp &#128556;. But it gives me something to focus on!


----------



## babytots

That's great news you haven't spotted for 2 days hun. Hope the temping helps I did start temping again with this one and funnily enough got my bfp on the month that I half heartedly temped as I kept forgetting lol.

Fingers crossed for this cycle hope it's your lucky one x


----------



## Kellya009

Thanks babytots! My emotions are going up and down. Feeling good about this cycle, then thinking it will take months to conceive, then feeling good again. The main reason I want another baby is to have my dd be a big sister. I see siblings and I want her to have that so bad!


----------



## babytots

Big hugs hun. It's so hard isn't it. I though it would take me ages to conceive after my miscarriage last year as usually it takes me 6-8 months so I was surprise to get my bfp on the 2nd cycle x


----------



## Heather.1987

Im scared too. It took us 10 months with landon and 1 month with chelsea....so I have no idea how long this will take...I wish I just knew!!


----------



## yazzy

Babytots that's quite crazy about the mixing of blood. I'm wishing you all the best at keeping those antibodies at bay. 

I keep trying to keep calm, my symptoms seem to come and go through the day. Apart from insomnia at night!!


----------



## Beckzter

I can sympathise with you Yazzy on the Insommnia, it's either that or constantly waking up.

Hope everyone is doing ok? I've had a really bad sinus headache for the past 4 days and yesterday I had nausea to go with it, so been struggling and feeling sorry for myself.

Scan tomorrow, absolutely bricking it. I really want everything to be ok....


----------



## Kellya009

Yay becks can't wait to hear how it goes :)


----------



## yazzy

Good luck Beckz, let us know how your scan goes!


----------



## babytots

Thanks Yazzy here's hoping :)

Aww I feel you on the insomnia it takes me forever to fall asleep even when I feel dog tired :( 

Beckster hope your scan goes well today hun x


----------



## Beckzter

Thanks Ladies, all is well :) saw a wriggly little baby who kept putting his/hers hands to it's mouth. Measuring 11+5 which actually only puts me 4 days behind LMP and a week ahead of the private scan.

We've spent most of the day in shock, kind of been in denial for the past couple of months, so scared that I would mc again.

Sunshine, not sure if you are lurking or not, I hope you are ok, been thinking of you :flower:


----------



## Kellya009

Aw that's lovely. So glad baby is healthy in there!

Pregnancy insomnia sucks for you ladies experiencing it :(. Have you tried journaling before bed? I know it's a physiological thing but sometimes if your mind is racing and you can sleep it helps to write out all the worries and silly things your mind is focusing on!

AFM, my opks are getting darker!! So exciting. Hopefully O will be in a day or 2, but I'd be happy with anytime this week! Dh knows we're back on the smep train and he's loving it lol :)


----------



## yazzy

Beckz congratulations that is brilliant news about your scan!

Go Kelly...I hope this is your month!


----------



## Beckzter

Thanks ladies.

Haven't thought of journaling Kelly, that's a really good idea. I find I can get to sleep but I will randomly wake up during the night and my head will be swimming and I can't get back to sleep.

Yaye for dark opk's Kelly, keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies x how are you all doing? Sorry have been MIA have been off licking my wounds ...

Beck thanks for thinking of me hun and I'm delighted to hear your scan went well that is fab u saw a wriggling little baba x

Babytots glad the sickness has eased off - happy and healthy rest of ur pg to you hun x

Yazzy how far along are you now? When is ur scan? Hoping baba is in the right place this time and everything good at the scan - you deserve some good news hun x 

Kelly looks like you and I could be cycle buddies hun as my OPK was almost + earlier tonight, will do another before bed & I reckon it will be + tonight or tomorrow so O will be in next couple of days. We decided to just dtd this month and see what happens -- a bfp woud be fab but also would be very scary after ectopic!!

Hi to everyone else hope ur all ok xx


----------



## Kellya009

Good to hear from you Sunshine xx. Did you get a positive OPK in the evening?? I didn't get one today but a bit of ewcm makes me suspect tomorrow or Friday might be o. Hopefully we are both getting sticky BFPs this month. Your cycle went back to normal fairly quickly hey? That's amazing. I'm hoping to ovulste for the first time since my mc 3 months ago &#128534;


----------



## yazzy

Hey sunshine, great to see you back. You never know, trying to relax this cycle may make it your lucky one!
I'm 5+5 weeks now. Scan on Tuesday to check everything is going well. 

I'm the same with the insomnia thing, fall asleep within minutes but wake up in the night loads of times and struggle to sleep well. I don't mind any symptoms if it means all is well:)


----------



## pichi

i'm currently now in the TWW. i HATE the tww. i've gone through it so many times now that i'm not holding out much hope this cycle u__u


----------



## babytots

So pleased to hear your scan went well Beckster :) 

Hey sunshine lovely to see you on here hope the time out is helping sweetie. 

Yazzy not long til your scan :)

Pichi and anyone else on the 2ww got my fingers crossed for you and for anyone gearing up to ov sending lots of baby dust your way. 

Afm finally heard back from the hospital in regards to my antibodies and went to have some blood taken at the clinic yesterday. Guidelines state that the blood tests should be taken 4 weekly til 28 weeks and then every fortnight til birth. Well the hospital that deals with my bloods have decided that because my levels were low at my 8 week booking in bloods I need no further monitoring and will have to wait til 28 weeks to have a repeat blood test. I'm fuming and so upset. This hospital deal with my bloods only so have no idea of my history of loss and knowing that the extra monitoring would be there helped calm my worries of something happening to baby and now all I can think of is that my baby will die before 28 weeks. The levels can change at any given moment and rise quite quickly and even at low levels the antibodies can still attack. Some women have really high levels and their babies are fine. Its all pot luck and not one pregnancy is the same. Needless to say the nurse who took my blood and a midwife tried to reassure me that its ok but they can't see into the future no one can. I'm complaining to pals and hopefully get in touch with my consultant who I still haven't heard from. 

Its too much to ask for a plain sailing pregnancy I always have to fight for the care I need its not fair :cry: x


----------



## Beckzter

:hugs: babytots, can't believe they have said this. I'm not surprised you are feeling anxious. I really hope PALS can help you get sorted. 

Good to hear from you sunshine :)

Keeping everything crossed pichi, when will you test?

Flinging plenty of baby dust around for those gearing up to o :dust:


----------



## pichi

*babytots* i would be asking them for those tests regardless. you've had previous losses, you're anxiety is up for that reason too - even if it's once a month it's better than waiting until 28w!


----------



## Heather.1987

Im so sorry babytots. Hope everything gets resolved.


----------



## Kellya009

Babytots that's terrible, I'm so sorry. I really hope the antibodies just leave baby alone. What a stressful pregnancy :(


----------



## TTC 84

Hi ladies , babytots I really hope you resolve the issues with your hospital . 
So I'm back ttc after my MMC and d&c .
D&c was on the 9th jan I bled lightly for 10 days then some spotting on and off , I took a pregnancy test on Friday and it was still very faintly positive, now today at 16 days post d&c I have my usual ov signs is that even possible ?? Especially when hcg must still be hanging around ?? X


----------



## Kellya009

TTC 84 I believe it is possible, if your hcg is relatively low!


----------



## TTC 84

Thanks for your reply Kelly, I'm just going to bd anyway can't hurt to try :)


----------



## sil

TTC do you take ovulation strips at all? I ovulated the day after my HPT turned negative after my loss so it is possible to bounce back quickly.


----------



## babytots

Thanks ladies. I'm sending a complaint off tomorrow with pals and hopefully they can liase on my behalf with the hospital that deals with my bloods and my consultant at my local hospital. 

TTC lovely to see you over here hun I have been thinking of you lots. Yes it is possible to ov so soon. I had similar after my loss in August the hcg took a good while to leave my system but once it did ovulation happened a few days after. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that you get your sticky bfp soon. 

Hope everyone is keeping well. x


----------



## TTC 84

Sil I haven't used opks since I first started ttc last year , trying to just relax and if it happens it happens :) I definately think I o'd yesterday fingers x . Thanks babytots I'm feeling positive x how are you feeling ?


----------



## Heather.1987

Im actually freaking out right now. Im on a few boards so not sure what ive said where....but im only mid cycle and due to ovulate on Wednesday...well a few days ago I spotted twice and have been cramping (just like my previous 2 pg)...so ive been testing and all bfn. Until maybe today. Saw a line on my tests but 6 hours later. Retested but again bfn but again another evap and I swear there is a line on my frer. Testing tomorrow morning for the final result...otherwise I plan on ovulating on wednesday. All pics of tests in my journal below starting on page 9.....I havent even ovulated and I might be pg??? I dont believe it yet...,


----------



## TTC 84

Good luck heather x


----------



## comotion89

hi ladies , hope your all well I havnt posted in a while, so still no af post mc, feb 6th will be 8 weeks which is not unusual for me anyway. does anyone know any coping mechanisms to stop the bitterness ...I would have been 12 weeks on weds and I'm feeling quite upset/bitter/angry at pregnant women I feel so awful about it


----------



## Heather.1987

:bfn: for me this morning...oh well. Im due to ovulate anyways on wednesday so lots of bding coming up!

Comotion im sorry for your loss. I have not found any thing to help me with bitterness really. Its hard...especially when I have a coworker due a few days before I was due and now my sil is pg. Its rough. I still know in my head where id be to..19 weeks yesterday...almost half way.


----------



## babytots

Glad your feeling positive TTC yes I'm good thanks hun. 

Commotion sending you a big hug hope af turns up soon for you. I have no advise on how to deal with the bitterness I have just learnt to roll with it and hope that one day it won't be so bad. Its so hard isn't it. Even now I'm still bitter that my friends who were due the same month as me are going to be having their babies soon and that should of been me with them. Being pregnant makes it easier but its hard when I know in 2 months time I should of had a baby in my arms. 

Heather big hugs hun. Could the spotting have been down to ovulation at all and perhaps you ovulated earlier in your cycle then normal. I know lots of women on this forum have had spotting around ovulation. Got my fingers crossed for you that you get a lovely bfp this cycle. x


----------



## Heather.1987

Thanks. I have no idea whats going on this cycle...I dont temp or use opks so who knows. Ill keep bding until af comes or I get a :bfp:!


----------



## Beckzter

I find the bitterness comes and goes, depends on what day of the week it is. I found positive thinking about that time not being my time helps but then I'm a big believer in everything happens for a reason.

Ttc, my HCG levels were 2.9 on 11th November after my mc, I ovulated the next day.

Hope all is well at your scan tomorrow Yazzy :)


----------



## yazzy

Comotion I understand where you are coming from on the bitterness. I have to admit after my mmc before my daughter it was hard but when I had my ectopic it was very different because I am so greatful to have my little girl and of course be alive.
A couple things helped me...although you feel bitter have a little thought that we don't know the struggles that pregnant woman may have been through to get her child...this helped me a lot.

For me personally and I'm aware not everyone thinks the same, I am a firm believer in what's meant to be, will be. Very hard at times and never easy to understand but it helps me.

Beckz thank you! Will update you all tomorrow! Eeek very nervous!


----------



## yazzy

I had my early scan and all is well! Baby measuring to my dates and heartbeat seen, I am so relieved!!

Also I did get a bit of inside information that a huge investigation has taken place about my ectopic and treatment received, I should be called to a meeting and they have already changed the hospitals guidelines when dealing with cases like mine. I'm happy I didn't go through it all in vain. I will await their findings in a form of a letter.


----------



## Kellya009

Yazzy that is so great! And a HB already!? Definitely a sticky baby. So excited for you!!


----------



## yazzy

Thank you Kelly, yes heartbeat was seen flickering away...so happy :)

Are you in your tww wait or is that coming up?


----------



## Tasha

Sooo happy for you yazzy. I'm glad they will learn from what you went through :hugs:


----------



## Beckzter

Woop, so pleased for you Yazzy, fab news! :thumbup:


----------



## Kellya009

No tww for me yet. Don't think I'll o this month. I've come to terms with it :). Things will happen when the time is right!!


----------



## sil

Yazzy so pleased the scan went well!! I did a little happy dance over here when I read that. 

Kelly, fingers crossed that you just o late this cycle or AF comes for you soon so you can move on to the next cycle. Hugs!


----------



## comotion89

great news yaz and thanks for the reply , I'm slowly accepting the fact that these things do happen and instead of the why me's ,why not me? time will come my Opks have been a steady negative for a few days normally it's erratic very dark lines etc, fx for ovulation soonish


----------



## yazzy

Thanks girls! I really appreciate it. My heart felt like it would jump out of my chest at the scan!

Kelly you are right, I really believe things happen when they are meant to. 

Good luck to everyone getting ready to O or just getting bodies back to normal.


----------



## Sunshine14

Congratulations Yazzy delighted to read that you're measuring to dates and saw the hearbeat - after everythign that you went through it is fab that you got a bfp so soon! Happy and healthy 9 months to you hun xx

Babytots that is disgusting that they won't do the tests til much later- I would copy the md (big boss) whatever they call him / her or send him / her a copy of the letter to PALS as that is unacceptable - very poor care. I had two home births with my first two kiddies and had to fight for a third one as I was told no and I wrote a ton of letters and copied in the md of the hospital and I got what I wanted - granted I had to go into hopsital anyway due to complications but they had confirmed my home birth prior to that - hope you get a good outcome xx

Hi to everyone else - hope the PG's are all doing well and those ttc are at least having fun with the bd!! xx

Afm - got + opk last weds and in 2ww - sorry for tmi but had green tinged cm since last week and had that with ectopic - might be a sign of PG!!?? probably just clutching at straws and af will be here next week anyway ..... would be happy for a bfp obviosuly but also terrified of another ectopic sigh ......


----------



## yazzy

Sunshine good luck in the tww...fingers crossed for a bfp! I can totally understand being scared about another ectopic, in one way not having my tube made me less worried. Keep us updated!


----------



## Kellya009

https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h185/reiko_caps/5DB89767-0DB6-4D66-B37F-8CAC96ED1107.jpg
Do you think I could call this a positive? Close enough? Control on the right.


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Kelly that is defo a positive hun xx hope u've been doing loads of bding hun xxx fingers xd this is ur lucky month xx

Thanks Yazzy x I would never wish a tube removal on anyway but I have to say I'm worried now about getting a bfp and it gets stuck in the place where the last one was! Not helped by the fact that my right ovary (where I had ectopic) has been twitiching and throbbing and going crazy every since the ectopic so I reckon I must have O'd there again!! Am so happy that u got a bfp so soon as I know it is so stressful after ectopic so glad it's in the right place for you hun xx


----------



## Kellya009

Sunshine when will you test!? Sounds like a promising symptom to me. 

Got a blazing positive today on my OPK. We have Dtd 2 nights in a row and we'll keep going until I see my temp rise I think!!


----------



## yazzy

Thank you Sunshine :) Wishing you all the best for this month! It will be difficult to not worry about every niggle.

Kelly exciting, go girl I hope this is your month!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Tasha

Fingers crossed for you both sunshine and kelly.

I'm having a wobble. 

How are you yazzy? Everyone else?


----------



## yazzy

Oh no Tasha, what is worrying you? I hope all is ok.


----------



## Tasha

Everything is fine as far as I know. It's just today is the gestation that I had a private gender scan with Riley Rae, some time between here and anomaly scan her growth slowed right down. I'm scared.

How are you?


----------



## Kellya009

Awe Tasha I can see why you would feel anxious. Hugs. Are you having a private scan again?


----------



## yazzy

Tasha I can totally understand your worries, I don't think anything anyone says helps alleviate the fear but wishing you all the best over the next few weeks.


----------



## Tasha

Thank you both. I'm glad you didn't try to say everything will be okay, I hear it a lot, obviously I and everyone else hopes it will but we don't know. 

I do Kelly, not gender but just wanting to create happy memories.

How many dpo Kelly? Yazzy when are you next seen?

How's everyone else?


----------



## babytots

Yazzy so pleased your scan went well and the hospital are doing an investigation into the way you was treated. Let us know what they say once it's over and you get a letter.

Kelly yay for ov got my fingers tightly crossed for you.

Thanks Sunshine I wouldn't know who the md is nor where to send the letter to. But I shall try and find out. PALS have been really good wth me in the past so I'm hopeful they can sort it. Good luck in your 2ww I have my fingers crossed for you and I hope the green tinged cm is a good sign for you.

Tasha sending you a big hug. I'm having wobbles too so we can hold hands together and get through these next few weeks. 

Afm been ill with a cold and suffering with insomnia so not been on here in a while. Sickness is just about gone now only feel icky when I don't eat for a while. Think I've started feeling baby move but not sure if it was all in my head as I haven't felt anything in the past 2 days. Hate having an anterior placenta as it just makes me worry. Baby's heart beat is nice and strong though. Have my private scan next weekend (just need to book it) looking forward to it but feeling extremely nervous incase they say something is wrong with baby. It was at a private scan that we found out about Jessica so that's always at the forefront at my mind as well as the problems these antibodies can cause. It's so hard to focus on baby being healthy with that having over me :( x


----------



## yazzy

Tasha I need to make my booking in appointment for after 8 weeks but otherwise I don't need to be seen until my 12 week scan. I have however been told to phone anytime that I want a reassurance scan and they'll get me in which is lovely. I just don't know whether to have an extra one or not? I get so anxious before a scan, they just scare me! Maybe I'll book a scan for 9 or 10 weeks?!

Babytots good luck for your private scan, I think once you have received bad news in the past at certain scans that fear never goes. 

Never again do we have the naviety of bouncing into a scan room excited.


----------



## Beckzter

Yazzy you are so right. Even at my mw appointments so far I've been nervous, quiet and down in the dumps and the mw is all jolly and yaye about everything. And at each scan once I've explained that I've had a mc I get 'oh I'm sorry' but it doesn't sound that sincere if you know what I mean. Had a fall out with my OH too today. I've booked another private scan for when I'm 16 weeks for reassurance, when I told him he was all like, 'oh why have you done that. How stupid' I explained my anxiety to him which to be honest I don't display it in front of people so he didn't really know that im still so nervous but he was still being an ass about it. I was so upset and refused to speak to him for a while. After a while he apologised and said he was excited about the scan. Now I'm feeling quite mellow again after picking up a fab trace on the doppler tonight, 161 bpm.

Tasha, I think you are an amazing woman. I secretly stalk your journal and I am honestly in awe of you and your strength in the quest for your rainbow baby after everything you've been through, if it was me I would have given up a long time ago. I think I would be worried if you never had any wobbles.

Sorry to hear you've been feeling rough babytots. 

Hmm it's such a toughie Yazzy re the scan, I really enjoyed my private scan but it didn't make my anxiety any easier as I knew I wasn't still out of the woods so wondered if I'd been better not having one and being in the 'what you don't know can't harm you camp'.

Whoop for positive opk Kelly, really hope we are seeing another BFP in a couple of weeks.

Ooo sunshine thinking lots of good vibes for you


----------



## babytots

Thanks Yazzy you are right we never get that naivety back and I know until baby is in my arms I will always worry :( glad you have open access to get another scan if needed. I would book one hun I get nervous too but I always have it in the back of my mind that if I had another loss I would rather know sooner rather then wait til my 12 week scan. My 2nd angel had I not have pushed my doctor to get me a scan at 9 weeks I would have been non the wiser that babies heart had stopped. That always plays on my mind so I take whatever scans I can get before 12 weeks. 

Beckster it's so hard to feel excited isn't it. Friends are all excited for me but I just can't feel it yet and if it's a girl like I think it is I'm going to find it even harder to believe that I will hold another daughter in my arms.

Sorry that your OH was like that about your scan hun. My DH always complains when I book private scans because they are expensive but it's money well spent if it means we get that reassurance that all is well. Thankfully this time round he isn't bothered as he knows how anxious I am. X


----------



## Tasha

Fingers crossed yazzy.

:hugs: babytots. It is tough but hopefully next weekend will reassure you a bit. I'm glad you're feeling a bit better. I hope you get strong kicks soon :)

Yazzy, scans are so bloody scary but so is the unknown, I would probably book one if I was you. 

Beck, I'm sorry your partner was an ass. I don't think men can truly get it you know? I'm glad you have a scan regardless. Thank you so much, that's really kind of you. 

Sunshine, kelly and anyone else in the two week wait, any symptoms? When are you testing?

Afm- two sleeps until my private scan, I'm nervous too.


----------



## Kellya009

Charting is so exciting! I'm just getting to the good part where my temp rises :D. Lol who'do have thought taking temperatures could be so exciting . Think I o'd on the 30th (no crosshairs yet) so I'll start testing on the 11th I think. 

On one hand I'd like to wait as long as possible to test, but the midwives fill up so fast here. If I don't call ASAP I will have to go the mat clinic at the hospital where I was with my first pregnancy and that wasn't a good experience. Different Dr every week.


----------



## babytots

Hope your private scan goes well Tasha. 

Kelly I love charting its always nice to see how your cycle is going with how high/low your temps are. Got my fingers crossed for you hun. 

Ok so rant alert coming from me I'm so upset. 

I had it all planned in my head that on Sunday we would go for a private scan and surprise the children. its the only weekend we will have together for the next month due to DH's shift pattern. So I rang to book my private scan today to find my local scanning centre only scan on Thursdays. Ok I thought will email a few other companies that are out of town and see if they are willing to book me in despite me being a day short of 16 weeks one refused the other was willing but told me if the sex couldn't be determined then they wouldn't offer a re-scan so basically would be a waste of money. So thought I'll try and book one for Mon/Tue after school and neither have appointments available. 

Its killing me keeping this a secret from the children and although I could sit them down and tell them I wanted them to be able to see it for themselves and find out what we are having together. 

We planned to tell family after the scan too. 

A friend said to book a scan in my hubbys name and put my dates forward so that I can book in for Sunday but a) I'd feel a fraud and b) I'm worried that if baby isn't measuring 16 weeks they will refuse to scan. 

DH hasn't been to any of my scans yet and will probably not be able to attend my anomaly scan so this was the only chance of him seeing baby til I have a 4d scan and I don't want my children to miss it either. But it will be a case of one or the other. 

I know in the grand scheme of things its not the be all and end all but for me finding out the gender and being able to share that with my children would make it more real to me. I'm yet to feel any proper movement and just feel that bond is missing (although I love baby dearly). Plus it was at this stage that things started to go wrong with Jessica and I'm desperate to be able to see baby again. 

Sorry for ranting ladies I just feel so down in the dumps about it all. x


----------



## Tasha

Kelly, I've never temped because I don't sleep enough but glad you like it.

BT that is so crap. I would do what the friend said because you all need this especially you given the gestation you're at. Babies measure a day off here or there, they still will do it plus who's to say baby isn't measuring ahead a little and then it would be right any way x


----------



## babytots

I really don't know :( if it was closer to home I'd risk it but we would have to pay for travel to get there. I'm going to contact the original company I planned to book with as they have a space Sunday at another centre. I was planning on booking a 4d scan with them which allows gender confirmation so I suppose even if we don't find out the sex at least we all get to see baby together. 

Either that or wait til the Thursday and see if Jason can get half a day off work so we can go after school. x


----------



## yazzy

Babytots I understand your dilemma, I have no idea which is the best option but go with your heart!

Tasha good luck for your scan, please update us once you've been :)

I think you are all right in regards to me getting another scan...part of me would like to bury my head in the sand but the other part would like to know all is ok.

I think I will get my booking in appointment made for next week and then look to book a scan in week 9.

Kelly I have no idea on temping as I never sleep all night so have never temped! But excited for you so keep us updated...we need another bfp on this thread :)


----------



## Beckzter

Aww babytots that's carp. I'm sure even you are measuring just under 16 weeks at the scan you can still have a look at the baby's bits and see if it's obvious or not. I was considering a gender scan but our private place doesn't do IT till 18 weeks and Im too impatient to wait that long so just gone for assurance scan. I don't want to find out the gender now but wouldn't mind a little peek myself whilst the scan is happening :)


----------



## sil

Babytots, that stinks :( We actually are doing our gender scan next Tuesday at 15+6, so it's awful that they won't allow you the same. Good luck with whatever decision you make; I'm sure it will be special for you and the kids either way :) 

Kelly I never temped either so I can't be very useful in the department, I only used opks, but I'm glad it's working out well for you! If we ever do decide to have another baby after this one (which I don't think is super likely, but is possible), I think I might give temping a try :)

Yazzy I'd book the extra scan! I love any chance I get to see baby, even though it is always scary at the back of my head. So far I've only seen baby twice (8 weeks, 12 weeks, and soon to be 16 weeks for gender scan) and I'm counting down the days. 

Tasha, how are you feeling hun?

Beck, I can't believe you are 13 weeks already! How are you doing? Are you having a bit more energy now? I find myself having more energy during the day but I am still crashing hard by 8/9 PM


----------



## Tasha

Bt did you figure anything out?

I'm glad you are coming to a decision you are happy with yazzy.

When's your assurance scan beck?

A week until your gender scan sil :dance:

How are you sunshine, kelly and everyone else?

My scan went well baby is about 11cm not including legs. Kept rubbing its nose


https://i723.photobucket.com/albums/ww235/Tasha_Adams/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps7cd9c512.jpg


----------



## babytots

Thanks ladies. Finally sorted something out. Booked a scan for Wednesday when i'll be 16+2 going to go on my own and then on The thursday build up babies crib and add the bedding I have bought with a blue/pink teddy inside holding the dvd from the scan and a note from baby. The boys probably won't understand but I think the girls will :) Then at 18 weeks when DH is off work book a £50 scan at my local centre after school so they can all see baby. 

Not how I orginally planned it out but I can't wait to see the girls expressions. 

Awww not long to wait sil its crazy how fast our pregnancies are going now. 

So happy your scan went well Tasha. I sooooo can't wait to "meet" all our rainbows come July. 

Yazzy its easy to bury your head in the sand isn't it. At first I felt the same and didn't want any early scans but I know I would just worry so I ended up going. I'm sure all will be fine when you go again. 

Beckzter I don't blame you for booking in a reassurance scan :) One scanning centre said they would do it but if babies sex couldn't be determined they wouldn't offer for me to come back to re-try so I'm going when I know I am over 16 weeks so that it won't be a complete waste of money if baby has its legs crossed or isn't in a great position. 

How are all the ttcal ladies doing? Anyone in the 2ww tested yet? Anyone due to ov? x


----------



## comotion89

Still lurking follwing you ladies progress :) still waiting for either af,bfp, world peace lol


----------



## Camichelle

Hey ladies! Took some more time away to lick my wounds I guess.... I can't believe how far a long some of you are! So exciting! So happy for you! There's no way I could catch up and comment on everything but I did catch up on reading. Beautiful scans and lots of good vibes! 
I can't remember when I last posted.... Results of my hsg didn't show anything out of the norm. Met with a genetic specialist today but not sure if I want to pursue that route because even if something is found, there's nothing to do but keep trying. So I think that's what I'm going to do! Should O early next week and it'll be first attempt since my November loss so I'm anxious but excited to get back to TTC. It's a new year and so I'm optimistic this will be my year! 

:dust: and fx'd for those TTC and in 2ww!


----------



## babytots

Hi Commotion thinking of you hope to see you with a bfp soon. 

Hugs Camichelle. I'm glad the hsg came back clear and I really hope this cycle is your lucky one. x


----------



## TTC 84

Hey ladies , babytots glad you've worked something out can't believe how fast the weeks have gone by :) I'm what I think is 12dpo today but got a bfn this morning , I think I def o'd though , and have had a few symptoms but I'm not counting on it , so hopefully af turns up soon I'm so impatient , tomorrow is 4 weeks since d&c feels like a lifetime . Fingers x for all us ladies that we get bfps soon xx.


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies just popped on to say hello! Hope ur all well xx glad all the bumps are progressing so well and babytots & tasha hoping and praying eveything turns out well for u both xx Sil & Becks can't believe ur so far along that is fab! & Yazzy glad things are good for u hun xx

Good luck to u Kelly and Camichelle hope ur time for a sticky bfp is soon and good luck to anyone else that is trying xxxxxxxx

Afm got the witch today, was told to wait for first af anyway so here she is right on cue and I'm glad to be back on track now ............


----------



## Kellya009

Tasha what a sweetie you have in there!!

Babytots can't wait to see your next pic. 

Sunshine my first AF was so weird, I hope your cycle is just back to normal!!

5dpo here... No symptoms yet apart from being a bit cranky. But I think I'm always a bit cranky . I'm testing on the 10th! Then valentines, then DHs bday on the 16th, then moving into our new townhouse on the 18th. Busy much!?! A BFP would be lovely in there somewhere, no AF please!!

(Kind of dreading packing up the bathroom. I know in the back of the drawer there are like 5 per sticks from my mc).


----------



## babytots

Thanks ttc it does go quick doesn't it. Sorry you got a bfn hun hope it turns into a bfp soon for you. 

Sunshine hope your keeping well hun. So sorry af turned up but at least now you know you can start to ttc properly again. Got my fingers crossed for you.

Kelly good luck for testing on the 10th hope you get a lovely early valentines surprise. I'll look forward to your update on here. hope the housemove goes smoothly and hugs about the tests its always hard when you see reminders from you previous pregnancies :( x


----------



## yazzy

Tasha lovely pic! 

Commotion, Camichelle, ttc, Kelly and anyone else waiting for a bfp I really hope it is just around the corner for you!

Babytots I hope you have a lovely scan.

Afm it's my birthday today and had a lovely day :)
I have had a little wobble as my symptoms have eased a little bit, not feeling quite as sick although the nausea is still there it is just more bearable. Have tried to make my booking in appointment but can't get hold of the midwives so will just have to wait on that one!


----------



## Beckzter

Happy birthday for yesterday Yazzy :cake:

Glad you got a scan sorted babytots. Nice to see you comotion, Cami and Sunshine :waves:

I remember finding the tests from my mc, quickly put them in the bin then felt guilty and thought I should have kept them. Have you started any packing at all yet Kelly?

I can't believe I'm in the second trimester now. Feeling less sick but still feeling worn out. My DD is poorly too with tonsillitis at the moment so everything is a bit of a struggle. 

Hope everyone is ok, it's weekend! :)


----------



## babytots

Hugs beckster hope the tiredness eases soon. Great that the sickness is easing too. Mine has too off my tablets now but still get days where I feel nauseous if I haven't eaten or eaten something that doesn't agree with me. 

Its nice to make the 2nd trimester isn't it. 

Well I have an update on the saga I had with the hospital cancelling my bloods. I finally got round to sending a complaint to pals yesterday. Got a phonecall today from my consultant asking me to go in on monday to see her so that we can go through my notes and talk things through. I'm really hoping she can see how this regular monitoring is important not only for baby but also for me. I don't need the extra anxiety on top of all my other worries. So keep your fingers crossed for me. 

And in other news I can finally feel baby moving. :happydance: 3 days running now and regular movement. Had a little cry yesterday as I never ever imagined I would get to feel this again. Making the pregnancy feel so much more real now. 

Hope everyone else is well! x


----------



## Sunshine14

Yay for movement babytots!! That is soo reassuring x also great ur getting to see ur consultant they will have to start monitoring u know i would say! Hope meeting goes well xx

Kelly fingers xd for u this month hun keep usmposted on the tests xx good luck with ur house move as well hope it goes well and not too stressful!

Happy belated birthday Yazzy - hope ur syypmtoms are stronger again today - when is ur next scan?

Becks how are you hun? That is great ur in second trimester yipeee!! How many weeks are you hun? Hope ur daughter is better soon xx

Hellooooo to all the other lovely ladies out there - where did u all disappear to? Hope u r all doing well xx

Afm - the witch is here full force and we will be starting ttc again once she leaves. Off house hunting tomorrow and have 3 viewings of potential new homes -- very exciting and should keep me out ot trouble for a while!!


----------



## TTC 84

Hi ladies ,babytots so excited for you :) it's been 4 weeks since d&c , my af is due anyday , I have had some crazy af pains for last 24hours but not even a spot , and have none of my other pre af signs . Usually I start bleeding then get cramps I really hope she arrive soon so I know I'm back on track and can ttc again asap .


----------



## Kellya009

Happy belated Yazzy!!

Babytots those movements are so reassuring! I hope your consultant listens to you. 

Becks we haven't started packing and our house is a new build and they've bumped our move date back a week because it won't be finished! That's frustrating for me because I took my vacation the week we were supposed to move, and I can't move it. 

I'm 7/8 dpo and I think I'll start POAS tomorrow at 8/9 dpo. I know it's early but I kinda feel like AF is on the way and I have so many ic's to use up lol.


----------



## yazzy

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes!

Babytots yay for feeling movement, it's a magical feeling :)

Sunshine oh yes the symptoms were back as normal yesterday, had to nap in the afternoon and kept my sea bands on.

I find if I get loads of sleep then I feel a lot better in the day. 

Unless I'm really concerned/worried then I'm not having another scan til 12 weeks. I was talking to my OH and he said if it causes me more stress going then just to wait it out. The main thing is baby is in the right place. I might change my mind but at the moment I'm happy with that.


----------



## babytots

Sorry Yazzy I didn't see your message happy belated birthday hun. Glad your symptoms have come back for you. I found the same the more sleep I got the better I felt. I'm glad you came to a descision on the scan I'm sure 12 weeks will soon be here.

Thanks sunshine really hope she listens to me. That's great about the house hunting hope that you find your dream home. Fingers crossed af buggers off soon for you ad that you get your sticky bfp this cycle.


Kelly that sucks about them putting your house move back :( good luck with the rest of your 2ww hope to see a bfp from you on here soon.

Hugs ttc hope af arrives soon for you hun. X


----------



## TTC 84

Af is here 33 days post d&c :) so happy and feeling confident for this cycle :)


----------



## yazzy

Thanks babytots!

Ttc 84 good luck for this cycle :)

Any other news ladies?


----------



## Beckzter

Glad the witch has shown her face TTC. 

Babytots, hope your scan went ok today!

15 weeks tomorrow for me, got a raging sore throat and earache, boo boo! Think I've caught it from DD, thankfully she is better now.

Went to mothercare today and had a mooch around, started feeling excited then panicked driving home that I was tempting fate so had to get the doppler out for reassurance. Think baby was annoyed as he/she kept moving away very quickly when I managed to find the HB :haha:

How POAS going Kelly?


----------



## sil

Beck, boooo I hope you feel better. Something like that went through my entire family a week or two ago. It was me first, then ds, then dh. I hope you feel better soon.

TTC glad AF has arrived for you. Good luck this month! I have my fingers crossed!

Yazzy, sounds like you have a plan :) I had a scan at 7w5d and my next wasn't until 12w5d. It feels like awhile to wait, but it is amazing to see how much baby changes in that time and makes the ultrasound feel more special. Also, I know this is late but I hope you had a wonderful birthday!

Kelly, any luck POAS? Come on BFP!! I've been checking back to see if there are any updates :) come on girl, fill us in! Everything is crossed for you.

Sunshine, any luck house hunting? Good luck this cycle!!

Babytots, any updates with the hospital saga? I hope they were able to sort things out for you.

Cami, so good to see you. I wish you the best of luck!!

AFM, I am doing really well for the most part. Two days ago I felt baby move for the first time in the car, and this morning I felt him (yes..HIM! :blue:) move again when I was laying in bed. We found out we are on team blue again so DS will have a little brother!


----------



## Camichelle

Congrats Sil for team blue!!! So exciting!!!! 

Hoping to see some more BFP's on this thread soon. 4dpo for me. The dreading waiting!!!! But good to be back to trying! 

:dust:


----------



## yazzy

Thanks Sil, I will keep everyone updated when I have my 12 week scan. I have my booking in appointment on the 26th Feb.
Still feeling sick, but oh my the bloating and trapped wind this time around is crazy!

Camichelle good luck for the cycle, it's always good to feel pro active and be trying again...I hope you get your bfp very soon!

Hope everyone else is well?


----------



## Beckzter

Hey everyone!

YAYE for team blue Sil :happydance:

Not long to go now Yazzy till your scan, it will soon be here :)

Good luck for this cycle cami!

Babytots, hope you are ok, noticed you've been quiet these past few days, thinking of you.

Feeling sad tonight. My husband told me earlier that my SIL had a mc when she was on holiday in America in the new year. I've heard about a few people having mc since I've become pregnant again but this one just stunned me. Been sobbing, feel so upset, upset for them and upset for my lost baby. And now I feel rotten for being so happy and laa dee da about this baby when we announced. She doesn't know I've had a mc but still I feel insensitive as well :nope:


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies how are you all doing? HOpe ur well xx

Sil congratulations on finding out the sex hun a beautiful boy - so exciting! Ur pg is flying by hun xx

Yazzy glad to hear all progressing well and fingers xd for ur next scan hun xx

Babytots how are u doing? HOpe ur well.

Kelly how did u get on hun? Did u test babe?

TTC god luck for this cycle hun x

Camichelle hope the 2ww flys by and u get a bfp hun xx

Becks don't be hard on urself hun xx u can't control what happens to other people & I bet despite her sadness ur SIL is still very happy for u hun - don't feel bad about the way u anno the news or anything like that - unfortunatley so many people have suffered mc's and we can't protect them from the cycle of life. I would just reach out to her & give ur condolences & say sorry if ur goods news made her sad & I bet she will appreciate it and say she is happy for u xx 

Hey to everyone else - how are you all doing? Sorry if i missed anyone xx

Afm - positive opk tonight & we have been smooching around valentines day so will see! Fed up of the whole ttc lark - am a bit tired of the roollercoaster of bfp followed by scans and bad news but at 43 I don't feel I have the luxury of hitting the pause button for a while!! WE bought a house though!! Thanks for asking Sil xx lovely house and we are very excited about getting out of LOndon - my honey is a builder so we will put in an extension in the kitchen so hopefully it will be a good distration for the next long while .....


----------



## wantingagirl

Sorry I went MIA for a while my body was going crazy I must have and about 3 peaks after my d&c in the end I don't think I actually ovulated at all after d&c. I'm currently either 1dpo today or tomorrow my temps should confirm soon I got a very strong positive opk yesterday 

I hate this part petrified if I get pregnant petrified if I don't and scared it's never gonna happen :( 

Xxx


----------



## babytots

Hey ladies how are you all doing? 

ttc good look for this cycle hun shall keep my fingers crossed for you. 

Sil congrats on the blue bump so happy for you! Do you have any piccies to share? Great that you are feeling baby move too. 

Camichelle good luck on your 2ww hun hope you get your sticky bfp. 

Yazzy hope the time flies til your m/w appointment and then your scan. Wow at being 9 weeks now its going fast. 

Beckster I'm ok just had a few emotional issues to deal with coming up to my angels due date and Jessicas anniversary so been struggling especially as we found out we are having a boy when I was so sure it would be a girl. But I'm feeling brighter now and getting excited about meeting our baby boy in July. Hope you are keeping well hun. So sorry to hear about your sil try not to feel bad about annoucing your news you wasn't to know. :hugs:

Sunshine good luck on your 2ww hope all the valentines smooching has done the trick and you get a nice bfp in a couple of weeks time. 

Wanting so lovely to see you here hun and I'll keep everything crossed for a sticky bfp for you. I know how you are feeling I went through the same emotions everytime I lost a baby. But you will get there hun and have your rainbow baby. 

Afm not really much to report just plodding along as you do. Still feeling rotten with the sickness but I'm used to it now. Stopped my tablets at 16 weeks and had 4 good days followed by 3 awful days so now back on them. We finally told our children our news too and they couldn't be happier. x


----------



## yazzy

Babytots sorry to hear it has been a difficult time for you. I don't really have the right words but I hope you are able to take time out for yourself.
Congrats on finding out you are having a little boy :)

Sil congrats on you also finding out you are expecting a boy.

My mum is adamant I'm having a boy lol but no finding out until he/she arrives in Sept!

Good luck to all in new cycles and waiting to test, I think this thread is due some new bfp's!

Afm yes 9+4 today! Still feeling sick and exhausted but yesterday was a better day. I keep waking up at night and cannot get back to sleep for ages then just as I'm in a nice sleep it's morning lol...today is one of those days. 
I have my booking in appointment a week tomorrow then shouldn't be long til my 12 week scan. 
Have debated about getting another scan before but so far I've not booked anything, head in the sand is working for me at the mo!


----------



## TTC 84

Hi ladies , babtots sorry your having a hard time big hugs to you , congrats on that your having a baby boy :) xx
I'm on cd9 and am feeling positive about this cycle :) 
Sil congrats on finding out your expecting a boy :) 
Yazzy hope you start having more good days then bad soon xx


----------



## Sunshine14

HI Ladies hope ur all well xx Babytots and Sil congrats on team blue!! xx Yazzy hope ur 12 week scan comes round quickly for u hun xx TTC good luck with this cycle hun xx hi to everyone else hope ur all well and we see soem more bfp's on the thread soon xx

Afm - fed up in 2ww only 4dpo or so ...... getting very fed up of the whole ttc highs and lows - would luv to have a crystal ball to see how many more mc's I have to deal with before (If) I get a sticky / healthy bean in the future ........ I think I need to go shopping or something that might cheer me up a bit lol -- hope ur all well anyway xx


----------



## babytots

Thanks Yazzy. Won't be long now til you reach 12 weeks :) Yay for team yellow be exciting to find out when baby is born in Sept. Sorry you are having a hard time sleeping I struggle to sleep some days too and feels like I've only slept for 5 minutes before its time to wake up again. Hope your sickness eases soon for you.

Thanks ttc hope your keeping well hun. Good luck with this cycle got my fingers crossed for you. 

Hugs sunshine hope the 2ww goes quickly for you and you get your sticky bfp!

Hope everyone else is well and we gets lots more bfps soon. x


----------



## Camichelle

Sorry you're having a tough time Babytots and not sleeping well yazzy. Hugs. Yay for the blue and yellow bumps though! I know how you feel about the whole TTC process sunshine! I just wish I knew how many more losses in going to have to endure before I get my rainbow! Glad you're feeling positive about this cycle TTC 84! 

AFM, 14dpo and I haven't poas yet!!! Spent a lovely weekend in Chicago with hubby for a convention on one of our favorite tv shows-the walking dead. It's a zombie show for those that might not be familiar with it. It was fun to take a mini trip and see all the crazy costumes at the convention and it kept my mind off testing. AF is due in a day or 2 but no signs of her yet. Trying to decide if I should just hold off a few days and see if she arrives or if I should go pick up a frer... Decisions decisions! Lol
:dust:


----------



## Camichelle

https://i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r579/goofygirl812/3BBB97A8-C5A6-4056-9CD8-C62BEB5F1D1F_zpso1p7qgqh.jpg

I caved and got this but I feel like the faintness is just what happened the last 2 times so I'm feeling bummed. Thoughts? I got my solid smiley on cb digi opk on 2/9 so could be maybe 12-13dpo.


----------



## Sunshine14

Camichelle said:


> https://i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r579/goofygirl812/3BBB97A8-C5A6-4056-9CD8-C62BEB5F1D1F_zpso1p7qgqh.jpg
> 
> I caved and got this but I feel like the faintness is just what happened the last 2 times so I'm feeling bummed. Thoughts? I got my solid smiley on cb digi opk on 2/9 so could be maybe 12-13dpo.

Cami yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!! A lines a line hun!!!!:hugs::thumbup::hugs: and it is very early days if ur only 12-13dpo hun! Test again in 48 hours and look for the progression then - congratulations hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx ps I know it is hard after recurring loss but I read somewhere - new sperm + new egg = new pregnancy!!


----------



## Beckzter

I think thats a pretty good line for 12-13 dpo, don't forget HCG levels vary in urine between women. Ive come to realise they are not always accurate.

Congratulations! So happy for you, will be keeping everything crossed for you :)


----------



## yazzy

Eeek exciting Camichelle!! A line is a line and I'd take another in a couple days to see the progression. Although I did that and worried myself silly!
Congratulations!


----------



## sil

CAMI!!! So excited for you! Do you think you will do blood draws at the doctor to check on your numbers, or will you wait it out and keep testing? I think that line looks great! I typically don't even get the faintest of faint squinters until 12/13 dpo, so that looks fantastic to me


----------



## babytots

Cami that looks like a great line to me. I think the faintness in the middle is probably more to do with the test itself then the hcg the dyes probnably just not ran across the test properly. Shall look forward to seeing some more piccies. Got my fingers crossed its your sticky bfp! x


----------



## Tasha

Fab news cami, congrats darling. One of my lines was like that with this pregnancy, and as it was my anomaly scan today I think that shows it is more to do with the dye and nothing bad xx


----------



## Camichelle

Thanks ladies! That makes me feel better. All my tests usually seem to have that lightness in the middle issue.... I wonder if it's because I don't dip them. I think I will try that when I next test. I'm going to hold off on betas. Ive always rushed to do them in the past and then stressed over them. I think I'm going to give it a few days and take a few tests to make sure there is progression first. I'm trying to be more relaxed this time. I have a more optmistic feeling this time than last but that's worked against me in the past so I'm just going to try to go day to day. Today I am pregnant and I'm trying to enjoy it! I think what bothered me is that without temping my ovulation window is a little wider so that test could be taken anywhere from 12-14 dpo. I think it's ok for 12 but should be darker for 14? Idk... I'll probably test again tomorrow. Please pray and fx'd for a nice dark line!


----------



## Camichelle

How was scan Tasha?


----------



## Beckzter

I'm so so happy for you Cami, looking forward to seeing tomorrows test. I always dip them because I once tried to pee on one and it went very wrong, lol! At least with dipping there's less chance of making a mistake.

Hope everyone else is well? 

Been feeling horrid with a head cold, both me and DD have been struck down with it and it's made her so clingy for her mamma which has been hard for me.

Had another private scan Saturday just gone and all was looking well. baby was snuggled up against my placenta. Have started to feel a few small movements. Next midwife appointment and consultant next week.


----------



## Tasha

Cami, it's hard but I really think the positive thinking thing helped me to get this far. If anyone had told me that before this I would of given them a virtual slap (so feel free) but I decided not to keep testing, to think that today I'm pregnant, to fall in love with my baby and then there would be no regrets. I still wobble from time to time but on the whole I'm good. I hope it works for you.

Beck glad you had another scan and it went well.

It was good thank you cami, growth is perfect and that's huge for us as Riley Rae was growth restricted by now. Cisterna Magna is big so I need ask about that tomorrow x


----------



## Camichelle

LOL Beckzter! I will go the dipping route from now on! Hope you and your little one are feeling better. We've had that head cold being passed back and forth in our house the last few weeks too but we're finally all feeling better! 

Thanks for the advice Tasha and I really think you're right! So great growth is perfect! Is the cisterna magna something with the brain? (Forgive my ignorance) 

I'm feeling good. Here's my test just slightly over 24 hours from the first and I'm happy with the progression so Fx'd! 

https://i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r579/goofygirl812/9B57672F-9765-4A93-B663-C0D930A296E1_zpsivga4mqv.jpg


----------



## TTC 84

Cami yay that line is great :) in 3 dpo today I'm going to start testing at 8 because I can't wait any longer lol


----------



## yazzy

Great test line after dipping Cami! 

Ttc good luck for this cycle :)

Beckz really pleased to hear your scan went well and that you are starting to feel movement. Oh I can't wait til I feel bubs!

Tasha good to hear from you, I hope your scan went well. Keep us updated.

How is everyone else doing?

Afm I've had a few days where my nausea has eased up a bit but is still lingering but oh boy am I tired!! Today I feel so wiped out I just want to lay down. Anyone else have this in first tri?
Oh I finally have my booking in appointment tomorrow morning then it won't be long til my 12 week scan!


----------



## Beckzter

Good line there Cami :thumbup:

Tasha is very right about not testing. I tested like a crazy woman last time round and it was so stressful. I limited myself this time round and just tried to think at the end of each day 'another day done and I'm still pregnant'.

Feeling excited today as I've been able to taste food for the first time in 4 days, woop!

Keeping everything crossed for a bfp ttc!


----------



## Camichelle

Uggggg took my last frer this afternoon hoping for a nice darker line that would be a sign of good things but line isn't darker. It's about the same if not a tad lighter 48 hours later. &#128549; I don't think it's looking good for me. Doc called today about getting me in for genetic testing so I told him I was again pregnant and he ran a beta. Guess we'll see but it's hard to be hopeful. Hope everyone else is doing better than I am.


----------



## yazzy

Cami I'm thinking and wishing you all the best. I think the only way to know for sure is by getting a blood test.


----------



## Camichelle

Thanks yazzy... Blood test was progesterone at 18 and hcg at 49. Doc said we'll just have to wait and see. I'm not feeling very hopeful. AF is due tomorrow. Blah....! I just can't fathom having a 6th loss!


----------



## yazzy

That's good for hcg before your AF is even due isn't it? 
I know it's difficult, maybe impossible but try to relax and keep positive. We're all here for you :)


----------



## Camichelle

Idk. Doc said its on the low side. Based on lmp I should be 4wks+1 yesterday when beta was done and I think they like to see it around 100 at 4 weeks. I think my being pessimistic is also a self-preservation mechanism. :haha: 
Took another frer (I know, I know, I need to step away from the tests, lol) but it seemed darker than yesterday so I still have a bit of hope. Having a lot of tummy queasiness and low back pain so symptoms are a good sign too. Keep me in your prayers please!!!


----------



## yazzy

Definitely in my prayers. I've seen such variations on hcg, some people don't even get a positive until after AF is due. As long as it is doubling every 3 days then that is a good sign. 
I totally understand about the self preservation thing!


----------



## Beckzter

Keeping everything crossed for you Cami. When will you have some more bloods done?


----------



## Camichelle

Thanks ladies. I'll go Monday afternoon so won't get results until Tuesday. Fx'd!


----------



## Camichelle

I don't think it's looking good &#128542;

https://i1172.photobucket.com/albums/r579/goofygirl812/44706480-1E8D-483E-BF52-380490CD5C56_zpsh3mityva.jpg


----------



## TTC 84

Fingers x for you Cami xx


----------



## yazzy

Still a good line Cami, anything can make the line vary slightly. Good luck with your bloods today and results tomorrow.
With your other losses, have you been told to take aspirin as soon as you find out you are pregnant? 
Although I ended up with an ectopic, at the start they thought it was a miscarriage and they said to take 75mg aspirin daily from when I find out I'm pregnant til 12 weeks.


----------



## Camichelle

Thanks Yazzy! Yes, I've taken the baby aspirin with my last 3 and it didn't make a difference. I'm thinking it's probably something chromosomal at this point so may pursue that testing after all just to have some answers. On the bright side it just makes me realize how blessed I really am to have my perfect son! &#128522;


----------



## sil

How are you doing today Cami? What time do you get your second beta results? I have everything crossed for you


----------



## yazzy

Yes Cami everything crossed for you here too. Thinking of you :)


----------



## Tasha

Everything crossed cami xx


----------



## Camichelle

You ladies are all so sweet! 
Doc called and number went from 49 to 48 &#128549; I was a bit surprised because frer got significantly darker... Just shows those are not reliable for tracking hcg rise. Thanks for all your kind thoughts and support.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: will you have another done hun?


----------



## Camichelle

Yes tomorrow.. To make sure it's going down on its own.


----------



## yazzy

Oh Cami I don't think I have the right words. You are in my thoughts xx


----------



## dan-o

Cami, Just read this :( I'm so sorry hun :hugs: thinking of you and sending big :hug: xx


----------



## Beckzter

Oh no Cami, so sorry :hugs:

Will be thinking of you tomorrow


----------



## Spudtastic

Hey ladies - I introduced myself a long time ago but didn't post again. I had an erpc on 22nd jan at 19 weeks (baby died at 10 weeks). Ive had my first af since then but didn't ovulate that first cycle. I'm on cd11 now. 

I need to read the back posts. I've just read the last few pages and cami - I'm really sorry to hear and read about your losses.


----------



## TTC 84

So sorry cami xx I'm currently 12dpo I think have been testing since 8 with bfn then realised tests are 25 miu not 10 . Good luck spud , how did you know you didn't ov first cycle ? I've had 1 af since d&c in jan , I don't use opks or anything so I'm just going on cm and pains hoping I ovd? X


----------



## TTC 84

Got my bfp today at 13dpo :) fingers x for all you ladies xx


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - congratulations on your bfp. I'm super excited for you   
I know I didn't ovulate as I was using opks. They were all blank white. And i was looking for ewcm which I get when I o. I also get o pains. I figure my body wasn't ready. I'm guessing because erpc was at 19 weeks and surgeon said it was difficult to get everything too. I just hope my body is healed now. Cd12 and there is a feint line in opk which there wasn't at all last cycle.


----------



## Tasha

Congrats ttc.

Hey spud, fingers crossed for ovulation this month.

Cami how are you doing hun? :hugs:

How's everyone else?


----------



## TTC 84

Thanks ladies , fingers x for you spud :) I was just wondering if I may not have o'd after d&c before first af , and was doubting this cycle but here I am with bfp, I wish you all the best will keep checking in on you . X


----------



## Sunshine14

Cami so sorry fro ur loss hun xx I'm thinking of u hun xx I know how tough it is to keep picking urself up after repeated losses -- sending u big hugs hun & I hope ur getting lots of tlc xx

Spud sorry for ur loss hun xx hope u get some joy soon in ur ttc joruney xx

Ttc congratulations sweetie hope this is ur rainbow baba for u xx

Hope all the pregnant mamas are doing well? Babytots, Sil, Becks, Yazzy & Tasha hope ur all doing ok and eveyrthing going smoothly with ur bumps xx (hope i haven;t missed anyone x)

All those ttc ladies out there hope ur all doing well - any updates or good news? 

Afm - cd6 today had rotten sinus infection for past 3 weeks & on antibiotics now which bizarrely creat excess CM - great!! :) taking soy isoflavones this month started today so will see if that helps create a stronger egg fingers xd ......

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## yazzy

Ttc84 wow congratulations on your bfp! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!

Sunshine so far all ok here, 12 weeks now but no scan date yet, hoping I get a letter tomorrow.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Tasha

Sunshine I hope you're better. And that this cycles end in a lovely bfp.

Yazzy if it doesn't come tomorrow give them a ring. Yay for 12 weeks though. That seems fast to me.

I'm 22 weeks today, feel like I'm holding my breath over the next few weeks.


----------



## yazzy

I will do Tasha, I have a feeling it will be early next week after I'm 13 weeks. 

Do you have more scans coming up soon Tasha?


----------



## Tasha

I hope so, not long to wait then.

I've got prematurity clinic tomorrow, they do a cervix and reassurance scan there, then Wednesday I have a growth scan and consultant x


----------



## Beckzter

Congrats ttc, very exciting! :happydance:

Welcome back spud :waves:

Hooray for 12 weeks Yazzy, hope that scan appointment comes through soon

Boo for sinus infection sunshine. We've had nothing but illness in our house for the past month now but fingers crossed it seems to now be lifting.

Nothing much to report from me, saw mw for routine appointment last Monday then saw consultant for referral to VBAC clinic on Friday. I'm also thinking of maybe having a home birth as the thought of going to hospital is scaring me and making me think I will have a repeat section :(

Thinking of you Cami :hugs:


----------



## Camichelle

Congrats TTC! H&H 9 months! 

Welcome back Spud! 

Thanks for all your kind thoughts ladies! I'm hanging in there. Don't know if I can keep putting myself through this because I'm not feeling very optimistic. After each loss I just feel like my odds are diminishing. Going to have an ultrasound and some genetic testing but if still no answers then idk where to go from there. 

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: cami, I can't remember seeing you on the recurrent miscarriage thread if you haven't then join us on there, the girls are a wealth of knowledge. I assume you've had all the normal testing done? There's also natural killer cells and about the proteins from a first born son.


----------



## Camichelle

I've read a little on there. Just is such a long thread I felt weird about popping in... Silly I know. 

Yes I have read about both of those and plan to ask my doc! I also want to see if he'll check the thickness of my uterine lining to make sure it gets thick enough because it seems like my problems start right at implantation.


----------



## Tasha

I can see what but it was started years ago. I think Hope and I are the only ones who remain and don't have our rainbows. Sounds like a good plan. Nkc can cause implantation issues, so definitely ask about that.


----------



## yazzy

Cami I am wishing you all the luck to solve what the issue might be. I want to see you with your rainbow baby. 

Tasha how did your scan go?

How are all the other ladies doing?

Afm still no scan date, made some calls yesterday but only got answer machines so hopefully midwife will get back to me today.


----------



## yazzy

I just got a call from the midwife, my letter must have got lost in the post...scan is in less than 2 hours eeek!! 
Positive thoughts please ladies, I'm so nervous already...I just want everything to be great :)


----------



## comotion89

Hope everything went well yazzy


----------



## yazzy

Thank you Comotion.

Scan went really well, baby was quite lazy so had to be jiggled about a bit! Everything looked great and I am due 18th September so 13 weeks tomorrow :)


----------



## Tasha

Yay yazzy. Glad it went well. Happy 13 weeks for yesterday too x


----------



## Sunshine14

Thats fab Yazzy - delighted to hear after all the stress that you have had that the scan went well and baby growing well xxx

Tasha thinking of u hope you get through the next few weeks ok - presumably they are watching you closely after everything you have been through? Was it placenta issues previosuly? If so do they check the placenta for you continually? Hope you are getting the care you need xx

Babytots haven't heard from you in a while - hope everything ok hun?

Sil, Becks hope ur ok and babies developing well xx sorry if I have missed anyone else that is pg!

Good luck to all those trying xx 

Afm - cd13 today - I took soy isoflavones to get a stronger egg took it cd6 - cd8 and waiting to see if it made any difference - I think O was yesterday but I still have ewcm so it could be today! Got a bd in yesterday and will do one tonight and have to just hope that is enough this month! According to my opk's my LH surge was longer so that is a good sign I suppose ...... on another note we got a kitten during the week - super cute little fella - very sweet apart from its trying to walk over my tablet as I type lol we called it Apollo pussycat xx anyways hope ur all well xxx


----------



## yazzy

Sunshine good luck for this cycle! Sounds like the soy worked for you :) keep us updated!


----------



## Beckzter

So pleased all was well at your scan Yazzy :happydance:

That sounds positive Sunshine, keeping everything crossed. Apollo sounds like a real cutie :)


----------



## comotion89

hey ladies Afm still no post MC af or ovulation, still waiting...hope you all are well


----------



## yazzy

Comotion, how long has it been now? Do you normally have long cycles? I wonder if the doctors can give you anything to kick start your cycles.


----------



## comotion89

MC began dec 6th , yea long cycles are usual for me four months without Af has been the max in the past two years, they say my weight is a factor but it's quite hard to be motivated though I do try.


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies sorry been awol from this thread been caught up with ill children and day to day life I've hardly had time to breath.

Cami I'm so sorry for your loss hun I really hope you get some answers.

Yazzy so pleased your scan went well.

Ttc congrats on your bfp hun so pleased for you fingers crossed it's a sticky one for you.

Sunshine good luck with your cycle hun hope you get your sticky bfp.

Commotion hope af arrives soon for you my cycles used to be like that months would pass without having a period :( 

Beckster, dan-o and Tasha hope your all well and anyone that I've missed out on.

All is good here pregnancy wise had my Anatomy scan last week and baby is growing well. So just plodding along nicely x


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies hope you are all well xx any news on any new bfp's!? How are the bumps getting on? 

Afm - cd1 today and I'm all good but wondering if I will ever get that rainbow baba x


----------



## yazzy

Sunshine wishing you all the luck for getting your rainbow this month, I really hope it's your time.

Would be lovely to hear how everyone is doing?

Afm I'm 15 weeks now, I 'think' I'm feeling some little flutters every so often, blink and I'd miss it kind of flutters. Getting a bit anxious again as I'm basically waiting until my 16 week appointment to hear the heartbeat.


----------



## Tasha

:hugs: sunshine. We all want it so bad for you too. Everything crossed that this is your month. 

Yazzy, I can't believe you're 15 weeks already. Movements are exciting. When is your 16 week appointment? The time between them is so tough :hugs:

Afm - I'm 25 weeks today, my fortnightly growth scans started almost three weeks ago. This weeks one was fab weight and size wise but the placenta stuff wasn't good, it points towards IUGR baby later on. What matters though is each day makes a difference. My 4d scan is tomorrow x


----------



## yazzy

Tasha I just need to phone and book my 16 week appointment so will sort that tomorrow.

Sorry to hear your placenta isn't great but fab news that baby is currently doing well. The hospital sound like they are keeping a very close eye on you.


----------



## Camichelle

Glad to hear good news about everyone's bumps progressing! 
sorry for those that got the :witch: 
AFM, NTNP at the moment. Ultrasound was perfectly normal and karotype on my chromosomes was as well. Going to wait and see if insurance covers my karotype before deciding to get DH's done. So no answers here... I think we'll try again next month... Not sure what else to do. Doc seemed to think testing for nkc or blocking proteins was a long shot so idk. 

:dust:


----------



## AshleyButters

I started TTC in November. We fell pregnant on the very first cycle. Only to lose it 2 days later after my BFP. Just need some support. I have 2 healthy children (from an ex) and they were surprises. Never thought that it would be hard for me!


----------



## babytots

Sending you hugs sunshine hope this is your cycle hun. 

Yazzy hope your m/w appointment comes around quickly for you. Hopefully what you are feeling is baby moving :) Can't believe you are coming up to 16 weeks now its gone so fast! 

Tasha hope you are keeping well.

Cami sending you a big hug I'm sorry you have yet to get answers :( Thinking of you and I hope your insurance can cover the karotyping. 

Ashley welcome to the group hun I'm so sorry for your loss. You are in good company here and we all know how you are feeling. I hope you get your sticky bfp soon. 

Hope everyone else is well. How are those ttc doing? How are our mums-to-be and bumps? Won't be long til we start meeting these rainbows in just a few months time :)

Afm had a really crappy couple of weeks. all 4 kids got ill the worst I have seen them in a long time some sort of virus. Youngest ended up with a chest infection. They all eventually got better and then I came down with it :( felt dreadful for a week. Then my migraines decided to kick in big time and I ended up having an overnight stay in hospital as I couldn't keep any pain meds down as the migraine was causing me to be violently sick. Needless to say its drained me of all my energy and its set my morning sickness back off again too. Today has been a better day but I can forsee the rest of the pregnancy following a similar pattern of migraines,sickness and hospital stays if this week was anything to go by :( Oh and to top it off I'm getting braxton hicks daily and the start of spd. 

Hayden seems to be doing ok though which is the main thing and I can cope with another 15 weeks of this if it means I get to hold a healthy baby in my arms :) x


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies good to see some updates on this thread!

Tasha sorry to hear placenta not 100% big hugs xx what is iugr exactly hun? Does it mean they will have to deliver baba early potentially? I know you are having fortnightly scans but are they watching you closely enough? I hope they are hun and fingers & everything crossed for this baba's safe entry into the world xxxxxx

Babytots sorry to hear you have been ill hun hope you are better xx big hugs xx like you say at least little baba is fine xx

Yazzy that's fab news that you're almost 16 weeks! Can't believe time has flown by so quickly are you going to fnd out sex do you think hun?

Good luck next month Cami if you do decide to try again - you have to get lucky at some point babe xx

Afm - cd7 today. I came down with acute tonsillitis on Tuesday had a fever and my throat feels like broken glass in it every time I swallow - Im highly infectious so my honey is steering well clear lol. Nasty thing to get - I had it once before years ago and knew the sypmtoms so went straight to the doctor so am dosed up on heavy dose of penicillin and it seems to be finally starting to clear - nightmare!! I'm feeling bit better today and hoping I will be much better tomorrow and can get some bding on the go otherwise it's a wasted month!

Happy Easter anyway ladies and hello to all the bumps and those ttc that haven't been on for a while hope you are all ok xx


----------



## Sunshine14

AshleyButters said:


> I started TTC in November. We fell pregnant on the very first cycle. Only to lose it 2 days later after my BFP. Just need some support. I have 2 healthy children (from an ex) and they were surprises. Never thought that it would be hard for me!

Sorry forgto to say welcome Ashley - this is great thread for support and it must be a lucky thread as there have been lots of bfp's on here and the majority have turned into sticky beans - it's ncie to have others to chat to whilst we all try xx


----------



## AshleyButters

Sunshine14 said:


> Sorry forgto to say welcome Ashley - this is great thread for support and it must be a lucky thread as there have been lots of bfp's on here and the majority have turned into sticky beans - it's ncie to have others to chat to whilst we all try xx

:wave: Hello Sunshine! Thank you!!! Nice to meet all you ladies, hopefully we don't have to be on this thread too much longer! LOL


----------



## yazzy

Welcome to the thread Ashley, sorry to hear of your loss. We have all been there and are always here to help. Wishing you all the luck with catching your rainbow baby.

Babytots thank you, midwife on Tuesday, consultant appointment the following week - I think this is because of my previous ectopic then I am going away for a week with my mum and daughter which should be fun.
I hope you are feeling better soon, sounds like you are having a tough time but like you say...it's all worth it when you get your baby in your arms :)

Sunshine I hope you are feeling better soon and that you can already ttc this cycle.

Cami good luck with ntnp, that's all we did I think every time we have fallen pregnant!

Sorry if I have missed anyone but I hope you are all well x


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies how is everyone doing. Not been on in a while gets so uncomfortable to sit at the p.c now. Have turned a corner health wise and not had a migraine in 3 weeks now (apart from a very mild one that I managed to sleep off). Sickness completely gone too so I'm finally feeling more human. 

How are the ttc ladies doing any news? How about mums-to-be? x


----------



## yazzy

Babytots good to hear you are feeling better health wise now. Lovely to hear an update :)

Afm I've had an appointment with the consultant because of my previous ectopic, all was ok so am signed back to midwifery led care.
Getting lots of movement, a lot more than I remember with my daughter at this stage (I hope that's normal!) my OH can even feel the little ninja!
I'm going away this week for a little break and then next week I have my 20 week scan, just hope all is ok and then I'll feel better showing my bump off!


----------



## sil

Hi ladies, no posts in weeks on our thread! Just wondering how everyone both TTC and also those pregnant are doing


----------



## yazzy

Hey Sil, how are you? I hope everything is going well?

Would be great to hear how everyone is doing?
Do we have any new bfp's on this thread?

Afm I had my 20 week scan last week and all went really well :) baby is measuring a little bigger than my daughter was at the same stage and is really active! 
Now I have a long wait until my next appointment at 28 weeks.


----------



## sil

Yazzy are you staying team yellow or did you find out the gender? I'm so happy your scan went well! You're half way there now. :)

I'm doing alright over here. 28 weeks now and feeling huge and exhausted already (how is there still another 12 weeks left?) but excited to be here at the same time. We are having our second boy, and this is our second and last baby so my DS will have a little brother! We had a scare about calcium deposits in the heart at the 20 week scan, but all turned out okay - they will not cause any damage to the heart and likely go away by birth.

I hope we have some more BFPs that we haven't heard about yet! Anyone gearing up to O soon?


----------



## yazzy

We stayed team yellow :) I have a gut feeling this is a little boy and am sure I saw boy parts on the scan but I'll be happy with either, just a healthy baby in September is my goal :)

Glad to hear all was ok after your initial scare at 20 weeks. 12 weeks will fly by I'm sure but I know how you feel.


----------



## MommytoLBG

Hi all! Not sure if you remember me...it's been awhile! I read a few pages back but will try and play catch up asap. Just scrolling thru though I see many pregnancy tickers! Congrats to all! :dance: AFM, after taking a much needed break from it all, we have decided to try again. So I am back :flower: Pushing 39 though so we will see and wait patiently...:coffee:


----------



## yazzy

Good luck mommytoLBG I hope you get your rainbow very soon :)


----------



## Camichelle

Welcome back Mommy and :dust: ! Fxd for you! This thread has been quiet! Afm good news is I've finally got some answers! I've been diagnosed with a mthfr gene mutation, mild pcos, and vitamin d deficiency. Meet with my RE tomorrow to discuss treatment plan and meds so hopefully back to trying soon! Hoping for some light at the end of the tunnel! 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## yazzy

Camichelle I'm so glad you have some answers and hopefully start trying again soon. Wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## babytots

Yazzy so pleased to hear your 20 week scan went well. Yay for team yellow it's always nice to have that surprise at the end isn't it.

Sil glad to hear you are well. I don't know about you but I feel like these next 10 weeks are going to drag.

Camichelle so glad you have some answers so you can move forward and hopefully get your sticky bfp.

MommytoLGB good to see you back on here hun hope to see a bfp annoucement from you soon.

Sunshine, Beckster, dan-o and Tasha I hope you are all well and anyone else I may have missed x


----------



## AshleyButters

Hey mamas, I am about 4/5DPO....I am trying to keep my mind busy. I am going for a massage today and getting my hair done. So hopefully this can help relax me. I have PTSD, so I am a big ball of stress 24/7. I am able to take medication for it as needed, but when I am in the 2ww I try not to use the meds (cuz they are harmful to a fetus).

Whenever I get into the 2ww I tend to over-analyze myself daily and get really mad/discouraged when AF comes, because I am like how stupid am I making up all these imaginary symptoms!!!

I tell myself I won't test until AF is due, but I usually breakdown at about 10DPO and test multiple times per day!


----------



## Beckzter

Hello ladies! So sorry I've been MIA for a while, I'm still so exhausted at night plus I've been crocheting baby stuff like mad. Hope you are all well. 

Not much going on with me, apart from the exhaustion I am feeling really well. Not done much preparation yet and I finish work in 7 weeks, woop! 

Cami I'm so pleased to hear you've finally got some answers, what is the next step for you, are you able to keep on ttc as you were?

Yazzy, can't believe you've had your 20 week scan already, time is flying!

Babytots how are you? Are you still feeling sick?

Welcome newbies!


----------



## yazzy

Ashley I think we all over analyse during the tww...even when we promise ourselves we won't! Just keep trying to distract yourself and you'll get there. For me, I just never bought any tests until af was due, I felt better this way, only testing after I was late.

Beckzter great to hear you are doing well! Those 7 weeks until you finish work will fly by. 

Babytots I'm really glad I stayed team yellow...I really think I'm having a boy but I'll be happy with either.

It's great to hear everyone's updates, there's a great bunch of people on this thread so I hope it remains active :)


----------



## Tasha

I agree with Beck, it's completely normal Ashley. I was very much like you and then the month or two before I got my bfp I stopped buying tests (mainly because I only use first response and it gets expensive) so I actually found out when I was a few days later via an ovulation test :haha:

Great to hear all your updates. I'm thirty-three weeks to go but as I only go to thirty seven weeks, it's not long at all :)


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies how are u all? xx glad to hear all pg mums are doing so well. Tasha are u the first to deliver then hun? I'm getting excited for all of u &#55357;&#56835; is the order as follows:

Tasha
Babytots
Becks
Sil
Yazzy
?????
Let me know if that's the order!?Sorry if I missed someone xx Exciting times ahead for u all xxxxx

Any ladies around ttc still? Cami glad u got some answers hun fingers & everything xxx ur next bfp is a sticky healthy bean hun xxxx

Afm put our flat up for sale - 3 weeks of painting everything white, doing garden, New blinds bloody knackering! Got infectious gastroenteritis as well very nasty but great for detox lol. Been crazy busy and got bit fed up of ttc lark - was thinking about just ntnp til menopause but then decided to get some more opks and bought a ton of ubiqunol to see if that might make a difference - will see what happens anyway I suppose!

Anyway hope ur all well xxx


----------



## Camichelle

So exciting everyone is getting so close to rainbows. 

Afm unfortunately I've hit another road block. Dh's karorype of his chromosomes came back showing he has a balanced translocation. Doc thinks that's the main cause of my losses. Meet with her next week but she gave me the impression that she does not encourage us to continue to try and conceive naturally and thinks we should try Ivf where they test the embryos before or sperm donor. Neither of which is a great option for us. So bummed &#128546;


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies this thread has gone so quiet! Have we had any babies arrive yet? Tanya I think you were first? Would be lovely to get an update from all the pgs & watch out as the babas arrive. ........

Atm I got a bfp on sunday it seems to be getting stronger but I'm convinced it's another ectopic or will be a missed miscarriage at early scan - not excited at all feeling a bit numb really xxx

Anyway how are all the other ttc ladies? Hope you're all well xx


----------



## Tasha

Everything crossed for you sunshine. Your feelings are entirely normal. 

As for me, my due date is on Sunday but I had my little boy at 36+3 on the 17th June (so he's three weeks and one day) due to reduced movements and bradycardia. He was 6lb 1 and absolute perfection. He's name is Orion Rudi Beau. Our story went viral after I shared it on count the kicks face book page (33k likes and so many shares), then two national newspapers did stories, Google his name if you want to see the stories, the mirror stole our stuff but the daily mail is the proper story :)


----------



## Camichelle

Congrats Tasha!!!! What a beautiful family and Orion is complete perfection!!!!


----------



## yazzy

Congratulations Tasha and welcome to the world little man!!

Also congratulations Sunshine, it's perfectly normal to have those fears. Will you get an early scan?

Afm i'll be 30 weeks tomorrow, starting to feel very real and really need to get organised as I haven't prepared anything yet! Want to get my daughter in her new bedroom then organise baby things so I better get started!


----------



## Sunshine14

Ahhh Tasha congrats hun I just read ur story in daily mail and you have a beautiful family and little Orion is gorgeous xx just goes to show you have to trust ur instincts hey! Delighted for you Tasha after all ur years of heartbreak xx is that it now or are you going to never say never lol well done babe xx

Yazzy lovely to hear you doing so well and 30 weeks! The rest will fly by hun xx are you still team yellow? What do you think baby is? Good luck with moving ur little lady and keep us posted would love to hear updates xx

Anyone else close to delivery? I think babytots is due next end of July?

Anyway hope everyone is well?


----------



## Tasha

Thanks Cami. How are you doing hun? 

Yazzy, thank you. happy 30 weeks for tomorrow! I didn't get organised until late either.

Thank you sunshine, this is definitely us done now. He's pregnancy was the hardest thing ever. Obviously he was totally worth it but I can't ever do that again. We will probably look at some permanent contraception in the future since I can ever have an oops pregnancy as it'll result in a loss. 

Yes babtots is due end of July. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Camichelle

I'm doing great as of today Tasha! 2nd beta came back today at 774 from 83 on Monday. 27 hour doubling time! I've never gotten good beta results before so I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Tasha

Fantastic news Cami xx


----------



## ksierra44

HI everyone . My husband and i are trying to conceive after 2 pregancy losses giving us three babies in heaven. Imet with a specialist doc to see what he recommended to prevent another loss and he suggested a blood test for MTHFR. Its something that is super complicated but I've of iit'ssymptoms is pregnancy lloss. I tested positive and now take a baby aspirin every day. He said that women who have had 10 losses take baby aspirin and have a healthy pregnancy. So, we Are praying it works!! I also am supposed to stay away from folic acid and take Folate instead.


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Tasha I'm good thanks for asking hun! I'm worrying about early scan at the moment and what to do as my last pg was an ectopic which was very stressful but reabsorbed eventually. I think they said I have to go back at 4 weeks (which is now) to check any new pg isnot in the tube but I can't face the disappointment of another scan and not seeing anything so I'm burying my head in the sand at the moment lol I'm thinking if I don't have any pain / bleeding until 6 weeks I could book a scan then and hopefully there would be a feral pole & hb by that point if there is going to be one xxx

Ksierra welcome to the thread fingers crossed for you hun x


----------



## yazzy

Hey Sunshine, still team yellow here! I'm guessing boy, so we shall see :) happy either way as long as he or she is healthy. 

As you know my pregnancy before this one was ectopic, I was booked in for an early scan at 6+3 which although was scary was really reassuring. 

Camichelle congratulations, I hope all goes really well and can't wait to hear the updates.


----------



## sil

Nice to see everyone again!

Congrats again Tasha, he is beautiful!!

Yazzy, wow 30 weeks already! I feel like you just got your BFP. How are you feeling?

Cami, SO excited! Everything is crossed for you here. Come on sticky baby!

Sunshine, when is your appointment? Good luck :) I'll be thinking of you!

AFM, I'm 37w3d today. My DS was born at 38+4 so if history repeats itself, DS2 should be here pretty soon :)


Cami and SUnshine, any bfp pics? I miss looking at those.


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks for the info Yazzy - that has put my mind at ease that I can wait for a scan til 6+ weeks. I'm only using ic's and the progression on them seems to be very good. I am checking them every 48 hours and comparing them and they are getting progressively darker - I know it's a basic method but it's making me feel a bit better! How are you feeling anyway is the heat getting to you?

Sil lovely to hear from you and can't believe you're due any time now! Where did that time go hun!! Good luck for the birth hun xxx Re my scan I will ring next week if I make it past 5 weeks and try to get an appointment for 6+ weeks .... there should be a hb by then if there is going to be one right?

Cami how you doing hun?

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## xanzaba

Hi Ladies, I found this thread and it makes me happy to hear stories about rainbow babies.

My story- last July after 2 1/2 years TTC I had my first ever BFP, I was ecstatic but started bleeding at 5 weeks. I carried the pregnancy to 18 weeks before having a miscarriage. It was devastating, but they found out that I have a clotting disorder that can be controlled by baby aspirin, so it gave me hope that I could control bleeding in the next pregnancy.

Then in April I found out I was pregnant with a rainbow baby. No bleeding, no spotting, but then I had a bad first trimester scan. I found out two weeks later that the baby had Down's syndrome and that she had passed. It was easier knowing that miscarriages happen often with Down's syndrome, and having been pregnant a second time, but I still felt like my world was crashing around me.

It's been about 3 weeks since my D&C and I'm taking my prenatals to make sure that my folic acid and iron levels are high enough. We're planning on trying straight away and letting nature take its course. We'll try IVF if there is no BFP by the end of the year (I am 37).

Hopefully even more BFPs are around the corner. Good luck to all of us!


----------



## yazzy

Xanzaba I'm so sorry to hear of your losses. This thread is great and everyone on here is so friendly.

Sunshine yep I saw my doctor at 4 weeks (just after my bfp) and he phoned the hospital direct and booked my scan. At 6+3 we saw baby with a flickering heartbeat. 

I'm ok thanks but yes the heat is definitely affecting me more this year!


----------



## Beckzter

Hello everyone :waves:

So much to catch up on, massive congrats Cami and Sunshine,keeping everything crossed for sticky beans :)

And so pleased to hear that your rainbow arrived earth side safely Tasha, what a lovely and unusual name :baby:

37 weeks today, so classed as term I guess now, eek! I'm hoping to have a HVBAC, so unprepared and disorganised with everything, need to get my butt into gear as I feel like I'm not going to go that overdue this time round.


----------



## sil

Just wanted to pop in and say my rainbow has arrived :)


----------



## Camichelle

Congrats Sil!!!!!!
How are you and baby doing?


----------



## yazzy

Yay sil!!! Congratulations, do you have a name yet?


----------



## sil

Julian Alexander :) he arrived yesterday 5:39 pm 38w2d spontaneous medication free labor. It was very different from DS1s birth! Slightly hectic scary birth story but everything turned out great in the end. He is sweet as can be and we are both doing well. Eating like a champ.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Camichelle

He's gorgeous Sil! Glad everyone is okay. Congrats!!!


----------



## yazzy

He is gorgeous and so good to hear you are both well.


----------



## Sunshine14

Ahh he is just delightful Sil you must be so happy xxx welcome to the world little Julian Alexander xx


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies sorry for being awol from this thread been kept so busy with the kids lately I've been quite neglectful on my bnb threads lol. 

So my little man is here born at 37+4 and is now 16 days old. Had a rocky start as he was severely jaundiced so we have been back and forwards to the hospital for treatment and bloods but touchwood its now slowly improving and we hope to be discharged from the midwifes care tomorrow. 

Sunshine and cami congrats on your bfps got everything crossed that they are your sticky rainbows. 

Hi to the new ladies hope this thread gives you hope and you get your sticky bfps soon. It was this time last year I got a bfp only for my world to come crashing down a few weeks later when I lost him/her and now a year on I have a beautiful rainbow baby in my arms.

Tasha and sil congratulations again on the arrival of your boys can you believe how far we have come.

So call me crazy but I'm contemplating the idea of having another. My pregnancy with Hayden wasn't one of the most enjoyable with the sickness/migraines but now he's here I am so in love with him that I'd quite happily go through it all again. I'd love for him to have a sibling close in age so he's not on his own as he grows up. The girls were born 16 months apart then there is a 3 year gap between youngest daughter/oldest son. My 2 older boys are 22 months apart and again theres a 3yr gap between Harley and Hayden. Don't get me wrong they all dote on Hayden but once he's at an age where he will want to play and properly interact with them they will all be in school. DH is adamant no more though as he wants the snip :( I'm trying to convince him not to and for me to go on a form of contraceptive instead.

Why did I have to get stuck with the broody maternal gene lol. x


----------



## yazzy

Congratulations Babytots, lovely to hear your little boy arrived safely. 
Wow lots of boys so far!


----------



## Sunshine14

Ahh congratulations to you Babytots so happy for you & glad to hear the jaundice is going its scary when they get jaundice xxx welcome to the world little Hayden xxx

Afm - 6 weeks today had some spotting since Thursday and was convinced start of mc but nothing today so I'm hoping I make it to early scan at 7+2 xxx

Who's left now then Yazzy & Beck? 

Cami how u doing hun?


----------



## Camichelle

Congrats Babytots! Welcome to the world baby Hayden! Glad the jaundice is getting better. 

Spotting is scary sunshine but very normal in early pregnancy. Glad it's gotten better. I'm 7 weeks tomorrow and have my first scan on Wednesday. I'm pretty terrified about it. Every little cramp I feel I convince myself it's all over. Idk when I'll be able to relax.


----------



## yazzy

Good luck girls for your scans that are coming up :)


----------



## Sunshine14

Yes good luck Cami I have everything crossed for u hun for tomorrow xxx praying there's a strong hb hun xxx


----------



## Camichelle

Heartbeat of 145 bpm! So happy. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## yazzy

Fab news camichelle!


----------



## Sunshine14

That is fabulous news Cami! Soo happy for you and 145bpm is a really good strong hb hun xxx that is soo cool ..........


----------



## ksierra44

Camichelle i have also been DX'd with MTHFR. Im heterozygous a1298c and my OB told me to take baby aspirin every day for life basically but especially for ppregnancy. Have you heard something similar? Also, are you apart of a support group on facebook?


----------



## Camichelle

I was told to take 2 baby aspirin a day (im homozygous) and it was recommended for life. I am on a Facebook group but honestly a lot of the time the info people put or are asking about on there is over my head. lol


----------



## sil

So happy for you Cami! Great news


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies I'm in shock! Had an early scan today and there's a baby with heartbeat in the right place!! I was convinced it was another miscarriage and couldn't take it in so he showed me the screen, played the heartbeat and gave me a picture bless him. The consultant was lovely and he said my chance of miscarriage with everything he had seen during scan was 1% - I just can't believe it. I have Brown discharge but he wasn't bothered by it.
Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## sil

Sunshine, more good news! I'm so happy to hear everyones reports lately. Congrats :)


----------



## Camichelle

Sunshine14!!! Excellent news!!! So happy for you! How far along are you?


----------



## ksierra44

Camichelle said:


> I was told to take 2 baby aspirin a day (im homozygous) and it was recommended for life. I am on a Facebook group but honestly a lot of the time the info people put or are asking about on there is over my head. lol

Do you have any issues with bruising? I take one a day and seem to be bruising easier than normal...i have probably 8 mystery bruises and one bad one from bumping into a table


----------



## Camichelle

I did at first. Probably for the first 3 weeks or so. My legs were covered in nasty bruises and I had no idea where they came from. But after a few weeks they went away and it's not bad like that anymore. &#128522;


----------



## ksierra44

Camichelle said:


> I did at first. Probably for the first 3 weeks or so. My legs were covered in nasty bruises and I had no idea where they came from. But after a few weeks they went away and it's not bad like that anymore. &#128522;

That's good! I'm about 10 weeks in With the aspirin and the bruising started last week. Not sure what think


----------



## yazzy

Yay Sunshine that us brilliant news!!!


----------



## Beckzter

Hey everyone! So much has been going on here and all good which is amazing to see!

Congrats baby tots and Sil so pleased your rainbows are here

And Sunshine and Cami I'm so so pleased for you both, lovely scan pic Cami.

As for me, still here with a bump :) only just overdue and don't feel like little one is for budging any time soon. Not really trying anything to bring labour on like I did last time as none of it worked so just trying to make the most of these last part of pregnancy.


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks for your kind words Sil, Cami, Yazzy and Becks - I'm taking one day at a time praying to get to the 12 week scan and see a healthy hb and get good screening results. I'm 8 weeks on Sunday so only a few more weeks to wait and off work for summer hold so will be nice to get some rest ....

Becks good luck to you hun xxx I always found vindaloo curry helped me and a membrane sweep! Hope it all goes well xxx did you find out sex hun or are you team yellow?

Yazzy how you doing hun? Hope you're well xxx

Hope babas are doing well Babytots and Sil xxx

Cami how are you? Hope all going smoothly for you hun? How many weeks are you now?

Ksierra hope you have success with your ttc journey xx


----------



## Camichelle

You're so close Beckzter!!!! So excited for you! Can't wait to hear about your little rainbows arrival! 

How are you Sunshine? I'm also just taking it one day at a time. So far so good although I only had the one scan at 7+2. I'll be 9 weeks on Monday! Eek!!! &#128522; next scan is on the 19th. 

Wishing you good luck ksierra! 

How are the rest of the rainbows doing Sil, Tasha, and Babytots?


----------



## sil

Cami and sunshine, my rainbow is doing wonderful :cloud9: thanks for asking! He is 4 weeks old today. I will attach a photo or two of him with DS1 (who absolutely adores him which is nice).

Cami, I'll be thinking of you on the 19th. I'm still so excited for your BFP and sticky baby. I always think of you because you had gotten your BFP at the same time as me when I got pregnant with Julian (my rainbow). How are you feeling? Any sickness?

Sunshine, I hope the next 4 weeks fly. Can't wait to see your baby on the 12 week scan and hear how it went. Keep busy and hopefully time will fly! How are you feeling?

Beck, 41 weeks - eek! Baby will be here soon :) I can't wait to hear the birth story. Hang in there mama, it'll be soon.

Ksierra, I don't think I ever welcomed you to the thread. Hope you are well and get your BFP soon :flower:

Yazzy, you are nearing the end too! I feel like you just got your BFP. That flew by (for me at least, haha)
 



Attached Files:







11029896_10100842922264017_4273611536716877524_n.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 3









11813536_10100836674813957_1106008770944954796_n.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 3









11800072_10100834785100957_1112958995025049339_n.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ksierra44

Hey guys! I got my :bfp: Wednesday night! !! Super nervous but excited


----------



## Camichelle

Your boys are beautiful Sil! Congrats again! You're so sweet to think of me. I've been doing okay. Been feeling pretty sick. Luckily no throwing up just nausea but I'm not complaining because I'm hoping it's a good sign this little one is in there for the long haul. Feeling pretty anxious for my scan on Wednesday. I'll be 10+2 and if all looks good I may just be able to breathe. (A little, lol) 

Can't wait to see a great 12 week scan for you sunshine! 

Any news Beck? 

Congrats on your bfp ksierra. Hoping this is your rainbow!


----------



## Sunshine14

Sil congratulations again xxx ur little Julian is gorgeous and u have a beautiful family u must be very proud xxx thanks also for kind words xx

Cami I have everything crossed for ur scan next week fingers crossed it goes well and baby is measuring well xxx let us know how it goes hun. I'm 9 weeks tomorrow so a bit behind u I was late registering (I didn't register until after I heard hb) so I'm only having my booking in scan on 1 Sept and then I need to hassle them for the down syndrome scan which has to be done before 14 weeks. I'm hoping to at least hear the hb on 1 September! I'm on holiday until then so hoping it flies by. It's so hard when using have heard the hb but cannot hope or dream because it could still be taken away again hey! I'm kind of ignoring the pg at the moment as I don't want to get attached and then it's gone sigh ......

Becks how is it going? Any update? Did the baby decide to make an entrance yet? Thinking of u xxx

Yazzy how are you hun?Are u about 34 weeks now or have I got that wrong? Hope ur well hun xxx

Ksieera good luck fingers crossed it's a sticky bean - is the line getting darker?

Hi to anyone I missed xx


----------



## yazzy

Sil what gorgeous boys you have, adorable pics!
I'm doing ok thanks and nearing the end, have to admit I am counting down a bit because I'm suffering with spd this time and it's quite uncomfortable.
sunshine, keeping my fingers crossed all will be fine when you have your scan. I'm 35 weeks now so yes, you guessed pretty close!

Any news Beckzter?

Congratulations ksierra! Great news!


----------



## ksierra44

Sunshine i only had the one test and my husband doesnt get buying more when i got my hcg checked friday and will be going back Monday for anothercheck k I really wish I had more tests though!


----------



## Camichelle

Ksierra how did your hcg come back? 

How is everyone else? 

Scan went amazing today. Baby measuring just a day off lmp and had HB of 173! Was squirming around and looks adorable! Lol I may have my rainbow!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ksierra44

My hcg came back 117 friday and 440 Monday :) how is everyone else/ ne


----------



## Sunshine14

That is great news ksierra fingers xd it progresses well for you xx


----------



## Sunshine14

Cami sorry hun I only just saw your post woo whoo!!!! I'm so happy for you xxx is this the farthest you have gotten in a good while? That is soo amazing after all ur losses xxx well done u & happy and healthy remainder of the 9 months to you hun xxxxxxxx &#128079;&#128079;&#128588;&#128588;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## Beckzter

Aaah gorgeous scan pic Cami, so chuffed for you :)

Great news about the rising HcG levels ksierra :thumbup:

My rainbow is finally here, Luke was born on 10th August. Had a bit of a rocky ride as I had a forceps delivery and ended back in hospital 2 days later due to an infected haematoma and needed emergency surgery, so still feeling sore but my gosh this little man in perfect and I'm so happy to have him earth side :cloud9:


----------



## Sunshine14

Aaah massive congratulations Becks I was wondering earlier when posting what was going on with u but didn't want to hassle u if u were tied up with nappies xxx delighted for u hun I bet he is gorgeous xxx sorry u have had a rough time hope u feel better soon xxx xxx &#128588;&#128515;&#128588;&#128515;&#128588;


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi Ladies hope ur all well xxx

Just to let u know I had discharge and mild cramping Tuesday evening and went to A & E yesterday and scan showed baby stopped growing at 8+2 - I walked for miles yesterday and brought on miscarriage which started last night and finished lunchtime today. Just have to adjust to not being pregnant now xxx

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Camichelle

Haven't been on here too much lately so playing catch up. Yay for good hcg results ksierra! 

Massive congratulations Beckzter!!! Sorry it was a rough time but I'm so thrilled you have your rainbow. Welcome to the world Luke! 

&#128546;&#128546;&#128546; Sunshine. I'm so so sorry.
I know how hard it is. Do the doctors have any idea why this keeps happening? Take care of yourself. Sending you hugs.


----------



## yazzy

Oh sunshine I am so sorry to hear your news. I'm sending you hugs to help you heal.


----------



## ksierra44

Im so sorry Sunshine :(


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks Cami, Yazzy and Ksierra for your kind words xxx I hadn't really allowed myself to get too attached before 12 week scan so that has made it a tiny bit easier to deal with but natural mc was intense and scary so it's all been very tough. I'm struggling to cope with being 10.5 weeks pregnant on Tuesday and now my hcg is barely above 25 (I tested this morning). I am very positive about the fact that it's the farthest I have gotten in 2 years but left wondering whether, at almost 44 I am just too old now - what do you think ladies?

Hope everything progressing fantastically well for you Cami and you too Ksierra xxx

Yazzy are you getting excited hun? Not long to go now -- looking forward to hearing ur good news - remind me are you team yellow hun?

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## sil

I'm so sorry Sunshine :( My heart breaks for you. Sending massive hugs your way


----------



## yazzy

Sunshine you go with your heart, if you want to try again then you go for it. And thank you so much for asking considering you are going through so much right now. I'm really excited to meet this little one, getting so close I just want baby here safe now. And yes, team yellow!


----------



## Tasha

Sunshine I'm so sorry. I don't think you're too old. What do you think though?


----------



## ILoveme29

Hello ladies, I have read your thread and I see you are a bunch of strong individuals. First sorry for your loss Sunshine and to all the other ladies who have experienced having a miscarriage the pain in unbearable my heart reaches out to each one of you. And congrats and healthy 9 months to those with your bfp!. I got pregnant for my first time ending of june ended in MMC, I found out at 8wks4days my baby stopped growing at 7wks3days. I was devastated for that is all I ever wanted is to be a mom. I had to have a D&C done since my baby wouldn't pass on its own and caused me severe pain on my whole left side of my body. im currently 2 weeks past D&C jus waiting for my cycle to come. ive decided to let one cycle pass and try again right after. I found out I had a progesterone deficiency along with PCOS, however my doc didn't supply me with progesterone until it was too late (at 5wks). but now for my next I know what I need to do. I will do another iui in October hoping and praying to get my BFP again. I know God has a plan for all of us stay strong ladies and don't give up.


----------



## Sunshine14

Hi Ladies thanks for ur kind words xxx I am going to keep ttc and see what happens if it happens great and if not at least I tried ....... I feel desperate / excited at the moment to get my cycle back, along with a dose of guilt that I can want to move on so quick! It's only been 10 days - I feel so sad when I think of the LO I just lost but I just feel like I need to move on is that completely heartless of me?

Yazzy I'm so excited to hear your good news soon and find out whether the baby is team pink or blue! How many weeks to go now hun? I bet ur super excited xxx can't wait to hear ur good news hun xxx

How is everyone else? Cami how u doing hun - I'm routing for u hun - have u passed 12 weeks yet?

KSierra how are u hun?

Welcome Iloveme29 hope u have success in ur ttc journey.


----------



## Camichelle

I think that's completely natural sunshine and not heartless at all! Sometimes moving on and looking to the future and being hopeful was the only thing that got me through. I'm glad you're going to keep trying. I am praying so hard for your rainbow!!! 

Can't wait for news Yazzy! 

So sorry for your losses Iloveme. Hugs. It's nice when you have a plan and I hope your next BFP is your rainbow! 

AFM, I'll be 13 weeks on Monday and have my 12 week/NT scan on Tuesday so I'm very excited and nervous about that!!!


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey Cami thank you hun xxx how did it go today hun? Hope it was all good - no pressure hun but you have to get ur take home baby for the two of us now xxx

How are you kSierra and Iloveme?

Yazzy any news hun? Can't wait to hear about your new arrival hun xxxxx

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Camichelle

I'm working on it Sunshine!!!! Although I really feel you'll get your rainbow too! Scan went amazing! Thanks for asking Love! Baby was wiggling around and everything looks perfect!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Sunshine14

Ahh I am soo delighted for u Cami xxx I know u have been thru such hardship to get to today xxx I am so :) happy for u hun xxx are u going to stay team yellow or see if it's blue or pink hun? Big hugs to u congratulations hun xxx


----------



## Camichelle

Sunshine14 said:


> Ahh I am soo delighted for u Cami xxx I know u have been thru such hardship to get to today xxx I am so :) happy for u hun xxx are u going to stay team yellow or see if it's blue or pink hun? Big hugs to u congratulations hun xxx

Thank you! You're so sweet! How have you been doing Hun? 

We took a peak between the legs today and it's looking like we're most likely team blue but it's still pretty early so the scan tech wouldn't commit to anything with certainty. It definitely looked like boy parts to me. Lol


----------



## yazzy

Yay cami that is great news about your scan, so pleased for you! 

No news here yet Sunshine...still waiting for baby to make an appearance! 39 weeks on Friday and have a midwife appointment as they have a discrepancy over my measurements but hopefully baby will arrive any time from this Friday :)


----------



## ILoveme29

Camichelle said:


> I'm working on it Sunshine!!!! Although I really feel you'll get your rainbow too! Scan went amazing! Thanks for asking Love! Baby was wiggling around and everything looks perfect!

great news, im glad to hear everything is going well


----------



## ILoveme29

on day 22 after D&C I started feeling menstrual cramps this week so I hope that's a good sign. I have yet to take a pg test, feels like AF will be here any day now.


----------



## sil

Yazzy, cant wait for that rainbow baby's arrival and to find out what team you are on! Almost there :)

Cami, what a lovely scan. When do you find out for sure about team pink/blue? 20 weeks, or will you pay for early scan?

Iloveme, fingers are crossed for you.

Sunshine, how are you doing/feeling? Still thinking of you hun


----------



## Camichelle

sil said:


> Cami, what a lovely scan. When do you find out for sure about team pink/blue? 20 weeks, or will you pay for early scan

I've booked a private scan for 3 weeks from now. I'll be 16+ weeks so they should be able to confirm gender. &#128522;

How's baby?


----------



## Tasha

Sunshine :hugs: I think wanting to move forward is completely normal. Never give up hope sweetie, I'm proof of that.

Congrats Cami :) 

Orion is 12 weeks old now :) we are doing great and I've been nominated for an inspirational mummy award.


----------



## Camichelle

Congrats on the award Tasha! That's awesome! Glad to hear you and baby are doing well! It's crazy he's 12 weeks already!


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies how are you all and little rainbow babas?

Yazzy hope ur getting some rest whilst you can before ur little bundle arrives xxx thinking of you and looking forward to hearing ur news xxx

Cami your scan sounds exciting hun I hope the time flies by for you xxx

Tasha thanks for the encouragement hun. I'm taking 600mg of coq10 each day hoping to improve egg quality and trying to limit alcohol to 2 glasses of wine a week unfortunately tea / coffee is my downfall though! So glad Orion is doing well hun and that is fab Re your award xx

Sil I'm ok thanks for asking hun xxx I went back for scan Weds gone to check mc complete and I have 2cm piece of placenta left so I'm hoping it comes out in Next af and I can get back to ttc. I'm trying to avoid comfort eating and I'm staying healthy so my eggs have the best chance when I do get back ttc again. It's just a pain as My pg tests are still ever so slightly positive - I tend to not O before af following mc but I have no idea when I will get af! Hospital said I have to go back in 6 weeks if no af ...... How is your little fella hun?


----------



## yazzy

How is everyone getting on?

Still waiting for baby to arrive here!! Hospital have been great and have given me extra monitoring, ctg's and scans which all look good. Had 1 sweep but the midwife said it was unlikely to do anything. If no change in anything I go back on Friday at 41 weeks for a fill assessment and discuss delivery plans!


----------



## Sunshine14

Ahh good luck with it Yazzy hope the little one decides to make his her entrance soon xx


----------



## yazzy

Just to let you all know my yellow bump turned blue!!

Jago arrived yesterday morning weighing in at 8lb 7oz, we are both doing well and his big sister is besotted with him :)


----------



## Camichelle

Congrats Yazzy!!!! That's amazing news. So excited you have your rainbow boy!


----------



## ILoveme29

Congratulations so happy for you



yazzy said:


> Just to let you all know my yellow bump turned blue!!
> 
> Jago arrived yesterday morning weighing in at 8lb 7oz, we are both doing well and his big sister is besotted with him :)


----------



## ILoveme29

Hello ladies so my apt with my RE went pretty well. Im now on CD12 I usually ovulate CD 14-17 so I will be busy this week lol. However if I don't end up PG im scheduled for my back to back iui's next cycle which wil be approx. 17days. I know the days seem so long when your waiting bu tim trying to be so patient and relaxed. My RE clarified that I don't have a progesterone deficiency which I was very scared about. she believes I MMC due to chromosome abnormality which is not uncommon but not sure if this was the reason either. Im just praying everything goes well and the countdown begins.


----------



## Sunshine14

Yipeeee! Yazzy that is awesome hun welcome to the world baby Jago xxx u must be so happy Yazzy big hugs and massive congratulations hun xxx

Cami how u doing hun? Do u have another scan booked soon sweetie? Hope all good with u and everything going well xxx

Good luck I Love fingers crossed for u this month hun xxx

I'm still waiting for af following mc cd32 now and had some bleeding yesterday which I thought might be af but it stopped again so I think it might have been the retained placenta coming out and now have to wait for proper af again!! Beyond fed up!


----------



## yazzy

Thank you for all the well wishes everybody. I feel so very lucky and am so in love with my little boy.
To think this time last year I was just starting a very different scary time.

Wishing everyone the best of luck x


----------



## Camichelle

Oh sunshine, sorry you're still waiting. How frustrating! Hope AF comes soon so you can get back to TTC. :hugs: 

I'm doing well Hun, thanks for asking! I have a private scan booked for Tuesday where we should find out the gender!


----------



## Camichelle

My rainbow Boy! So in love. &#128153;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 0


----------



## ILoveme29

So my AF showed her face again, twice this month. I go in tomorrow for blood work and follicle scan. Im excited but nervous at the same time, you really never know what to expect.


----------



## Sunshine14

Cami so delighted for you hun!! Woo hoo xx after everything u have been thru I'm soo happy for you xxx congratulations hun xxx

I got af finally and never so happy to have horrid cramps! Cd 3 or 4 today and onwards and upwards ...

Good luck with the scan Ilove xx


----------



## sil

All of our rainbows have been team blue haven't they? Mine, yazzys, Camis, dano, and Tasha.... All team blue. Did anyone end up on team pink? Haha

I want to write responses to all of you ladies soon but ds just woke up. I will write more ASAP :)


----------



## Camichelle

Sorry for AF iloveme29 but good luck with scan!! 

Yay for AF sunshine! So excited for you to get back to TTC! I'm praying for you so hard! 

Wow Sil, I think you're right! All team blue!!! What are the odds? 
&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## Sunshine14

Ahhh thanks Cami I'm so delighted that ur still carrying the flag even though I dropped mine so to speak. U have to make sure & keep me updated hun. When is 20 weeks scan? Have u started thinking of boys names soo exciting!

I still have af very heavy and getting fed up now! Sorry for tmi but yesterday I passed a lump of god knows what (was gross) and I thought that's it mc is finally done now but still heavy bleeding today - just want to get back to normal! Sigh .....

Sil lovely to hear from u hun -know how it is with LOs so don't feel bad that u have no time!! There will be a football team of boys soon lol ...


----------



## yazzy

Yes it seems team blue all round!

Sunshine hopefully your body is just having a clear out with AF and it will be back to normal soon.


----------



## Camichelle

I will definitely keep everyone posted on rainbow baby Sunshine. Have my 20 week scan on 10/22! We've been pondering names but aren't having much luck. We had 2 solid girls names nailed down but really are struggling for a boy name. Hope you're feeling better after horrible AF. Can't wait until you can TTC again. Hugs.


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies xxx Cami how are u and bump doing?

I had my birthday yesterday so I'm 44 now and not sure whether I will get a healthy egg now boo hoo. But on the plus side I got a + opk on Sunday and we got a few bds in so fingers crossed xxx

Hope all the baby boys are doing well xx


----------



## Camichelle

Bubs and I are doing well. He's quite the squirmy little thing but I'm loving it. 

I'm sure you got some good eggs left sunshine! So exciting you're trying again. I have everything crossed for you! 

Hope everyone else and their rainbow boys are well!


----------



## ILoveme29

Hello ladies its been a while since I updated. Hope everyone is doing well im curious for updates?

AFM im 3dpiui waiting patiently I decided not to symptom spot, but I will be testing on the 27th


----------



## Camichelle

Wanted to pop in and day hi! Hope all the rainbow babes are doing well. Had my 20 week scan a few weeks ago and Bubs is looking perfect. &#128522;

How are you doing Sunhine?


----------



## yazzy

Camichelle that's great news about your 20 week scan. Can't believe you are over the half way mark already!! Do you know what you are having? Sorry if you have already said..I'm sat here half asleep feeding Jago!

Afm...Jago is now 7 weeks old!! We had some bf issues at the beginning but he was finally diagnosed with a posterior tongue tie and we got it snipped. Since then he is bf and piling on the weight...roughly 12oz per week!

How is everyone else?


----------



## Camichelle

So glad Jago is thriving. My DS had tongue tie and so we struggled with BF too. Never got his snipped though. I'm having another little boy. &#128153; I think everyone on this thread who had a rainbow was team blue! 
Only 3 months left until my rainbow is here. We had a 3D scan yesterday and it was amazing to be able to see his little face! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## yazzy

Camichelle wow another boy! All these rainbow boys :)
I bet your 3d scan was amazing. 

How are all the other ladies doing? 

Jago will be 12 weeks tomorrow..still breastfeeding which I am so proud of after all the trouble we had at the beginning. Getting him weighed today but he was 13lb 12oz 2 weeks ago and he is pretty tall as well...The opposite of my daughter.


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations Cami.

Funny how we pretty much all have blue.

Orion is six months today. He's amazing. Lights up our lives xx


----------



## Sunshine14

Hey ladies x

Cami that's so cool you only have 3 months to go xxx so excited for u hun.

Yazzy can't believe your little fella is 3 months already it's flying by! & Orion is 6 months Tasha time is going so fast x

I had a cp 2 weeks ago and cd8 now and waiting for O. Opk is getting some colour now but I think chances of a healthy sticky bean are very slim now so I'm just bding for fun and not expecting too much x


----------



## Camichelle

Oh sunshine, I'm so sorry to hear about the cp. &#128546; You've been through so much. It's so unfair! I'm still hopeful you're going to catch your rainbow. Hugs.


----------



## Wishing_well

Can I join you lovely ladies?
We're ttc#3 but are having real trouble - I've had 8 mc since last February. We already have 2 girls, the first of which was conceived with no problem, and the second took 15m and 3 early mc. 
I finally have a consultant appointment in February so hopefully I'll get sone answers!

I'm currently 10dpo but not hopeful this month as we were taking a month out....


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies I haven't posted in here in such a long time my head has been up my a**e since the arrival of Hayden I've just not had time to come on and check how everyone is. Think a long overdue catch up with all your news is needed so I'll have a read back through posts tomorrow. 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## sil

Hi ladies, glad to hear all is well. Julian is now 6 months old (as of 4 days ago). I can't believe it. Time really is flying.

Cami, wow, only 3 months to go! Can't wait to hear about your little guy's arrival.

Sunshine, I'm so sorry about your cp :( I have my fingers crossed for you that you have better luck this time. Hugs

Wishingwell, welcome to the thread! Good luck this cycle. That's a lot of loss to go through, I'm so sorry. I hope you are able to get your rainbow baby soon.

Babytots good to see you again :) How old is hayden now?

I still can't believe that every single one of our rainbows (are we up to 6 now?) are boys. How funny.


----------



## Camichelle

Can't believe how big all of your rainbows are getting! Time sure does fly! Glad it sounds like they're all doing well!!! 

I actually only have 6.5 weeks left now... That was an older post. Getting so close to meeting my rainbow boy! Had my final growth scan today and he's already estimated to be over 5 lbs! 

Welcome to the thread wishing well. So sorry about your losses. I had 6 myself so I know how hard it is. Hope you get some answers! 

Crazy that they're all boys!!!


----------



## babytots

Aww not long to go camichelle lovely to hear your expecting a little boy.

Sunshine sorry to see you have had a cp hugs hope your doing ok what cd are you on now?

Welcome wishing well so sorry to read of your losses hope you get a lovely sticky bfp soon.

Sil Hayden turned 6 months on the 15th. It's gone crazily quick hasn't it. Amazing how many of us have had or are expecting boys. Hope you and your boys are well.

To everyone else hope you are all well x


----------



## yazzy

Camichelle getting so close now! 

Welcome to all the new members :) wishing you a strong and healthy bfp.

Yay for all these boys!

Jago is 4 months old tomorrow...he's growing well (he is just massive lol) Today he has managed to get from his back to his tummy...not sure who was more shocked, me or him ha ha!

Quite sleep deprived at the moment but absolutely besotted with him :)


----------



## Sunshine14

Lovely to hear all your updates about LO's ladies xxx

Cami that is so fabulous that you are so close to meeting your little addition! So exciting xxx good luck hun and keep us posted xxx only a few weeks away now are you all set hun?

I'm starting to think it won't happen now we are still bding around O but I think my time has passed and that's ok too I am so lucky to have my amazing little ones and I suppose that's life! I am 7dpo today but even if I get pg again at 44 chromosome / mc chances are high. I have had my life on hold for 2 years ttc and this year said stuff it and booked a summer holiday in August and it's great to have something decent to look forward to .... 

Hugs to you all xx


----------



## babytots

Hugs sunshine you never know it might happen when you least expect it. A holiday sounds lovely you going anywhere nice? 

Will keep my fingers crossed for you that you get a nice sticky bfp soon x


----------



## Tasha

The hugest of hugs sunshine xx


----------



## yazzy

Hugs Sunshine.
How lovely to have a nice summer holiday to look forward to, where are you going?


----------



## Sunshine14

Thanks for your kind wishes ladies I appreciate them all xxx we are going to Portugal Yazzy - I have never been there and very happy I booked it as takes the sting out of no bfp coming. Af is due tomorrow and at least if nothing happens by August I will be happy that I didn't put my life on hold. I know I'm incredibly lucky to have my LOs anyway .....

How are you Cami? Any update? Must be only a few weeks to go hun? Soo excited for you xx


----------



## Tasha

Pooh I love Portugal! Where about a are you going?


----------



## Sunshine14

The old town Albuferia or something Tasha sounds fab and can't wait x I finally got sensible and worked out to get anything decent with 5 of us (& be able to pay the cost!!) You have to book in January. I was always a late deals gal but have worked out you just get crap family rooms for extortionate prices if you leave til last minute lol .... how's your little fella doing Orion? X


----------



## Tasha

Albuferia is lovely. We've been there and to Praia da rocha a few times. Beautiful beaches and sunsets are amazing. We early book too, we are going to Majorca in May.

He's doing well. Almost eight months now, crawling, pulling himself up, cruising.


----------



## Camichelle

That sounds like a lovely trip Sunshine! I hope you have an amazing time. 

I'm doing well. Still working on baby boy's room so not quite ready... Only a month left unless he decides to come early which based on the pelvic pain/pressure I've been feeling and that he's measuring 2 weeks ahead is a good possibility. Eek!


----------



## Sunshine14

How exciting Cami! So he could be here in two weeks then if you're feeling pressure and he's measuring two weeks ahead! Good luck hun xxx can't wait to hear all about him xxx


----------



## babytots

Aww I've always wanted to go to Portugal sunshine bet you will have an amazing time. Hope af has stayed away for you?

Eeekkk Cami how exciting not long left at all now til your little boy arrives. Will keep my eye out for an update. 

Yazzy they grow so fast don't they? Hayden is a chunk too has been in 9-12 month clothes since he was 6 months old. He's now 7 months and has finally started to sit unaided properly which he loves as he can watch his siblings more easily :)

Hope all the ladies ttc are well and mums and rainbows too? X


----------



## Camichelle

Well this little guy had his own plans.... I was scheduled for a csection on Monday morning but instead my water broke first thing Sunday morning so everything was a little chaotic and moved up a day. All went well though. 
Meet Weston James
8lbs 5oz
21.5 inches long

So in love with my little rainbow!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## yazzy

Yay congratulations Camichelle and welcome to baby Weston! I am so so pleased for you...absolutely fab news after everything you've been through. 

While I'm here i'll just do a little update...
Jago is now 5 1/2 months old...weighing 19 1/2 lbs and really tall...he's so big lol!
He is starting to sit for short periods unaided and is pretty mobile through rolling and pushing himself backwards on the floor! He's a happy little boy and a real mummy's boy but oh I love him to bits :)

Update us on all your rainbows ladies!!


----------



## Tasha

Congratulations Cami. Weston is beautiful.

Yazzy, jago is a big boy isn't he? Bigger than Orion but he's a bit little.


----------



## babytots

Aww huge congratulations Cami and welcome to the world Weston he is gorgeous!

Yazzy the months are just flying by now aren't they. Glad to hear Jago is doing well. Hayden is 8 months now weighs just over 20lbs and is such a happy chilled out baby. Makes parenting look a breeze lol. He's formed his own routine and is enjoying trying new foods sweet potato mash was a big hit with him this week. He is sitting up and rolling but not making any attempt to crawl yet. Think he's content enough just to sit and watch the world go by lol. 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## yazzy

Tasha...yes Jago is big lol, he's actually bigger now at 5 months than his sister was at a year! As long as they are happy and healthy then that makes me happy!

Babytots so good to hear how Hayden is doing...These boys must be so content and happy :)


----------



## Tasha

Haha, bless him. I love chunky baby's.

Orion's update is on the spoiler, it's long.

Spoiler
Orion is a little menace but a lovable one. He is nine months on Thursday but eight corrected. Is on the 20th centile for weight and not on the height.

He's been crawling for about four or so months now, pulling himself up to stand and then cruising for a couple of months. Using a walker to push and walk around the room for about a month. Standing unaided for about the same time. He's working on going from sitting to standing without anything to help him or touching anything and when standing unaided he does the bounce up and down thing they all do when they want to take a step but can't figure out how. He says hiya and dada. Screams at the end of row, row :haha: He blows raspberries on my belly and boobs :rofl: if I kiss his cheek and say Orion's turn he does it back on my cheek :cloud9:

He has a long list of allergies including a scary one to pineapple. Also stopped breathing on Friday night after choking :( it was horrific.

He doesn't sleep much but we bed share so it's not so bad. 

I feel so lucky after such a long wait and so many loses.


----------



## Sunshine14

Huge congratulations Cami xx delighted to hear baby Weston arrived safely xxx great news!

Fab to hear updates on all the rainbow little fellas and delighted they are all doing so well xx


----------



## babytots

How's thing going for you sunshine? X


----------



## Camichelle

Thanks ladies! Love hearing such great updates on all the rainbow boys! Weston is almost 2 weeks old! He's such an easy content baby. &#128525;

How are you doing Sunshine?


----------



## Sunshine14

I'm good Cami xxx busy today with Easter bunny xxx delighted you have little Weston hun do you think you will have any more or are you done?

Hey to everyone xx


----------



## Camichelle

I'd love to have one more but now that we know why I had so many losses (DH's chromosomes) the odds are that I'd have several more losses before catching another healthy one. That coupled with our age makes me pretty certain that we will never actively try to conceive again. Neither of us are having any procedures done so I suppose it's a possibility but a slim one. Im just feeling blessed for my two boys. 

Are you still TTC sunshine? I think about you and hope you get your rainbow. &#128536;


----------



## Beckzter

Congratulations Cami, so pleased to hear that your rainbow has arrived earth side safely. :thumbup:

Haven't been on the boards for ages but still think of all you and wonder how you are all getting on.

Luke is nearly 8 months old now, he loves playing and is constantly grabbing/looking for stuff to get his mitts on, I guess he's going to keep us busy once he's on the move. 

Lovely to read everyone's updates :)


----------



## sil

Congrats Cami!! He's beautiful!

So happy to hear everyone's updates on their rainbows. These tiny guys are growing up fast.

How are you sunshine? Hope all is well

Things are good here. Julian will be 9 months old in just 4 days. He is now crawling, pulling to stand, and babbling up a storm. He loves his big brother and chases him all around the house. He also enjoys yelling (seriously...screaming at the top of his lungs) at the cats when he catches their eye. It's really funny.

https://i64.tinypic.com/2duvw9x.jpg


----------



## babytots

Hi ladies how are you all doing? Its lovely to hear everyones updates all thes rainbow babies are growing up quickly! Hayden is 9 months now and is such a cheeky monkey. Not yet on the move as he's lazy lol but don't think it will be long now til he figures out that he can crawl. 

Sunshine hows things going for you hun? Where are you in your cycle now? x


----------



## Camichelle

Julian is beautiful Sil! It seems so surreal to me that so many of the rainbows are almost a year old!!! What a journey it has been for all of us! My little man is almost 6 weeks old already. Here he is at 1 month &#128525;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babytots

Aww he's such a cutie pie Cam. Really is crazy that some of our rainbows are nearing turning 1 I want time to slow down the past 9/10 months have flown by in the blink of an eye. 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies :flower: 

congratulations cami :cloud9: 

Love the piccies of all your little rainbows, so sorry I've been awol recently xxx


----------



## Camichelle

Thanks Dan-O! Hope all is well with you! &#128536;


----------

